# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  MLNRV3-hankinta

## 339-DF

Jlk:n ylimääräisessä kokouksessa huomenna käsitellään raitioliikenteen tavoiteverkkoa vuonna 2015 sekä käynnistetään virallisesti uusien raitiovaunujen hankinnan valmistelu. Esityslistatekstiä ei erikseen ole, vaan asiasta on kokouksessa selostus.

----------


## Albert

Onko esim. 339-DF:llä tietoa asiasta? Netistä ei löydy tämän ylimääräisen kokouksen päätöksiä.
Muuten "maailman ensimmäinen" 1000 mm. Leoliner toimitettiin Halberstadtiin 13.10. Ja jo 24.11. oli loppuvastaanotto. Tässä vinkkiä päättäjille. :Wink:

----------


## Albert

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalla 3.4.:
2010-LUVUN TARPEISIIN LIITTYVÄN RAITIOVAUNUHANKINNAN JA
SIIHEN LIITTYVÄN TARJOUSPYYNNÖN VALMISTELUTILANNE

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ylen aikaisen uutiset kertoo tänään HKL:n etsivän korvaajia 70-luvun nivelille. Mikäs niissä on vikana? Ja jos jotain on, niin miksi ne kelpaisivat Itä-Eurooppaan? Onko saneeraus "Länsi-Euroopassa" kiellettyä?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuossa uutisessa taidetaan viitata ihan vaan lautakunnan saamaan infoon seuraavasta vaunuhankinnasta.

Nr I:t ovat uusien vaunujen tullessa jo 40-vuotiaita ja siten tiensä päässä. Toki niitä voisi pitää liikenteessä kauemminkin, ja varmaan ne vaunut, jotka nyt peruskorjataan, ovatkin liikenteessä vielä pitkälle 2010-luvulle asti. 

Seuraava vaunuhankinta ei suinkaan ole vain Nr I:n korvaava hankinta. Lisäksi tarvitaan uusia ratoja varten huomattava määrä vaunuja (Jätkä, Sompa, Kruunuvuori) ja mahdollisesti korvaajat myös Variotrameille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki niitä voisi pitää liikenteessä kauemminkin, ja varmaan ne vaunut, jotka nyt peruskorjataan, ovatkin liikenteessä vielä pitkälle 2010-luvulle asti.


Juuri tätä ajattelinkin. Jos miettii Nr I:n toimintavarmuutta ja hyvää kuntoa, ei suinkaan liene ihme, jos niitä pidetään liikenteessä kauemminkin. Ja viimeaikaiset tapahtumat höystettynä päätöksenteon hitaudella ajanevat siihen tilanteeseen, että Nr I:t joudutaan pitämään aika pitkään yli vuoden 2012.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ihmettelen sitä, miksi julkisuuteen pitää selitellä yhtä sun toista. Miksi ei voi sanoa kuten asia on. Lahdenrannan haastattelussa YLE:ssä hän sanoi yksinkertaisen ja todellisen syyn: korkealattiaisten vaunujen aika on ohi.

Ei Nr1-sarja ole sen huonompi kuin Nr2. Nr2 on vain nuorempi, joten on selvä että haluttaessa siirtyä matalaan lattiaan ensin luovutaan Nr1-vaunuista.

Raidekaluston ylläpidosta on keskusteltu tälläkin foorumilla toisaalla, ja sama pätee raitiovaunuihin. Kun ne eivät enää ole puuta, ne eivät mätäne siten, että korjaaminen on sama asia kuin uuden vaunun tekeminen. Teräs toki ruostuu, mutta raideliikennekalustossa ruostuminen ei ole sama asia kuin autoissa. Esimerkiksi Tallinnassa näkemäni perusteella arvioin, että vaunun korin ruostuminen saavuttaa sietämättömän rajan ehkä 60-80 vuoden aikana, jos ruostumiseen ei elinaikana puututa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Kroatialainen CroTram (sen "muinaisen" AEG-vaunun johdannainen) näyttää aika asialliselta; se on 100% matalalattiainen ja kääntyvillä, oikeilla teleillä. Mikä pakko se on tilata joltain nykyisiltä suurvalmistajilta, jos eivät osaa toteuttaa Helsinkiin sopivaa vaunua.
Linkki

Zagrebissa on muuten jotain tuttuakin; ex-mannheimilainen vaunu 463 eli kotoisin samasta "sisarusparvesta" kuin Helsingissäkin olevat: kuva.

----------


## vristo

Tässä vielä tietoisku Crotramista. Zagrebissa on jo 53 tällaista ja 70 vaunua on tilattu lisää. Myös muualla ollaan erittäin kiinnostuneita siitä. 

Mutta answer.com tietää kuitenkin sanoa seuraavaa:
"Poor Quality
As of February 2007, 53 trams have been delivered. The trams are, due to poor quality, often out of service. ~20 of 53 are out of service every day."  :Sad: 

Zagrebissa niitä kuitenkin ajelee, kuten näistä kuvista näkee. Ja pistetäänpä vielä video kaupanpäälle.

----------


## Albert

Rakkaalla lapsella on monta nimeä.
Tyylikkään näköinen vaunu ainakin ja valmiiksi 1000 mm raideleveydelle.
Enpä tunne nykyratikoiden sielunelämää. Mutta tässä tyypissä mainitaan olevan peräti 43 tietokonetta! Todellista "hajautettua tietojenkäsittelyäkö"?
KONČAR  ELECTRIC VEHICLES 
Crotram - Wikipedia

----------


## 339-DF

Crotram on kuin onkin yksi niistä vaihtoehdoista, joita HKL:ssä vakavasti pohditaan. Vaununleveys on eri nettilähteiden mukaan 232 tai 235 cm, eli juuri sopiva meille. Mutta ihan sellaisenaan vaunu ei tänne sopisi. Pituutta on liikaa, ja minimikaarresäde on hiukan liian suuri. Ja jotkut tekniset hienoudet ovat sellaisia, etteivät ne välttämättä 35 pakkasasteessa enää toimi.

vristo, mistä löysit sen tiedon, että vaunun telit ovat kääntyviä? En ole itse löytänyt, mutta se olisi aika oleellinen asia kiskojen kulumisen kannalta.

----------


## Albert

> vristo, mistä löysit sen tiedon, että vaunun telit ovat kääntyviä? En ole itse löytänyt, mutta se olisi aika oleellinen asia kiskojen kulumisen kannalta.


En löytänyt minäkään. Katselin kuvia eri lähteistä eikä missään niistä näyttänyt siltä, että teli kääntyy. Lisäksi liukuovi avautuu telin eteen. Ulkokaarteissa tämä varmaan haittaisi oven avautumista jos teli on kääntyvä.
Wikipediassa kerrotaan, että vaunu perustuu Adtranzin GT6M/GT6N-vaunuun.
ADtranz low floor tram - Wikipedia.
Kääntyvät telit eivät ole mahdollisia. Olisiko jopa samat ongelmat kuin täällä käyneellä AEG-vaunulla?

----------


## late-

> vristo, mistä löysit sen tiedon, että vaunun telit ovat kääntyviä? En ole itse löytänyt, mutta se olisi aika oleellinen asia kiskojen kulumisen kannalta.


Tietoa löytyy tältä sivulta, jolla kerrotaan Kurzgelenwageneista ja niiden seuraajista. Sivua lukeville heti kärkeen tärkeä huomio: uusi Combino Supra / Combino Plus on tällainen vaunu, mutta alkuperäiset Combinot eivät ole.

Kyseessä on siis Tallinnastakin tuttu vaunurakenne, jossa telit asetetaan nivelöidyn vaunujen osien keskelle. Telit ovat kuitenkin aidosti kääntyviä toisin kuin vaikkapa Variotramissa, jossa telien kääntymistä on raskaasti rajoitettu. Jotta vaunu ei käänny miten sattuu, telien välillä käytettiin korkeissa vaunuissa aputankoja, jotka kohdistivat nivelen telien väliselle suoralle linjalle. Matalissa vaunuissa sama on korvattu erilaisilla iskunvaimentimilla. Crotramin tapauksessa niveliä voi olla kaksi koska iskunvaimentimien sijaan nivelten kulmaa säädellään tietokoneella.

Kurzgelenkwagenin tarkoitus on rajoittaa vaunun pyyhkäisyä kaarteissa. Saksalaisilla stanrdimitoilla kolmiosaisesta vaunuista tulee silloin noin 29 metriä pitkä kuten meillä käynyt AEG oli. Crotramin kaksi niveltä sallivat suuremman telien välin samalla pyyhkäisyllä, joten pituus on 32 metriä. En osaa sanoa voisiko Crotramia lyhentää sellaisella tavalla, joka tuottaisi halutun pituuden (noin 27 metriä) ja vastaavasti meille sopivat kaarresäteet. Hankaluuksia tulee AEG-vaunun tapaan ovien sijoittelusta.

Kurzgelenkwagenin nivel on myös pystysuunnassa jäykkä, mistä seurasi kiinnostavia ilmiöitä AEG:n kanssa tiukoissa pystykaarteissa. Kolmiosaisessa vaunussa viimeinen osa yksinkertaisesti tuetaan kahden etummaisen osan perään eli kolmas nivel kääntyy miten tahtoo. Neliosaisessa vaunussa taas yhdistetään kaksi kaksiosaista vaunua hyvin joustavalla kaksoisnivellyksellä, joka voi kääntyä myös sivusuunnassa. Crotramin jokainen telien väli voi periaatteessa joustaa varsin vapaasti sivusuunnassa ja tietokoneet hoitavat pyyhkäisyn hallinnan. Pystysuuntaisesta joustavuudesta en osaa sanoa. Jossainhan sitä on tietysti oltava.

Lukekaa sivulta lisää  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietoa löytyy tältä sivulta, jolla kerrotaan Kurzgelenwageneista ja niiden seuraajista. Sivua lukeville heti kärkeen tärkeä huomio: uusi Combino Supra / Combino Plus on tällainen vaunu, mutta alkuperäiset Combinot eivät ole.
> 
> Kyseessä on siis Tallinnastakin tuttu vaunurakenne, jossa telit asetetaan nivelöidyn vaunujen osien keskelle. Telit ovat kuitenkin aidosti kääntyviä toisin kuin vaikkapa Variotramissa, jossa telien kääntymistä on raskaasti rajoitettu...


Harmi, että netistäkin löytyvä tieto on vähän ristiriitaista.

Crotram eroaa kuitenkin ratkaisevasti sekä Tatran KT4D-vaunuista, AEG:n meilläkin koeajossa olleesta mallista että Budapestin Combino Plussasta. Näissä kaikissa on kahden koriosan välillä vain yksi nivel (paitsi Combino Plussan 2- ja 4-välit, joissa on 2 niveltä). Crotramin väliosa muodostaa kahden telillä varustetun koriosan väliin kaksi niveltä. Periaatteessa samalla tavalla kuin kahden 2-akselisen vaunun välinen kytkin.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että Crotramissa voisi olla täysin jäykät telit kuten 2-akselisissa. Käytännössä lienee kuitenkin niin, että välipalan ja telillisen vaununosan välillä ei voi olla yhtä suutra kulmaa kuin voi olla 2-akselisessa vaunussa ja sen kytkintangossa. Tämä lienee johtanut siihen, että korin ja välipalan välistä taittumista ohjaillaan tietokoneella ja hydrauliikalla. Silloin tarvitaan jokin liikevara telin ja korin välille, mutta se ei voi olla kovin suuri. Erityisesti 1000 mm:n vaunuissa keskikäytävän leveys on jo nyt ongelma, ja pienikin telin kiertymävara kaventaa käytävää paljon.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sillä kannalla, että vaunun mekaniikan pitäisi toimia hyvin ilman tietokonepohjaista säätämistä. KT4D-vaunuissa telien ja korin asento määräytyvät mekaanisesti ja rakenne on osoittanut toimivuutensa ja luotettavuutensa jo vuosikymmenet. 2-akselisetkin vaunut toimivat, joskaan eivät kovin vakaasti, ja niiden kulkuominaisuuksien ongelmat ratkaisitiin telivaunuilla. Mutta kääntyvä teli ei ole mahdollinen täysin matalalattiaisessa vaunussa.

Ainoa toimiva täysmatala vaunu on toistaiseksi Eurotram. Se on ollut kallis vaunu, koska siinä on pituuteen nähden enemmän telejä kuin näissä 2-akselisiin vaunuihin perustuvissa viritelmissä. Mutta samalla akselipaino on alhainen, mikä edelleen säästää rataa tai sallii vaikean ratageometrian - kuten Helsingissä. Vienissä ovat toimineet myös ULFit hyvin, mutta kun niissä on nivelissä telin sijasta vain yksi akseli, nousee akselipaino suureksi, ja raiteesta aiheutuvat voimat välittyvät vaunuun 2-kertaisina teliin nähden.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Crotram eroaa kuitenkin ratkaisevasti sekä Tatran KT4D-vaunuista, AEG:n meilläkin koeajossa olleesta mallista että Budapestin Combino Plussasta. Näissä kaikissa on kahden koriosan välillä vain yksi nivel (paitsi Combino Plussan 2- ja 4-välit, joissa on 2 niveltä).


Crotram onkin enemmän jatkokehitelmä samasta aiheesta kuin sama vaunu. Lähtökohtaisesti Crotramin kahden nivelen väli vastaa Combino plussan joustavampia niveliä tai kaksiakselisten vaunujen välisiä kytkimiä kuten totesit.




> Tämä lienee johtanut siihen, että korin ja välipalan välistä taittumista ohjaillaan tietokoneella ja hydrauliikalla. Silloin tarvitaan jokin liikevara telin ja korin välille, mutta se ei voi olla kovin suuri. Erityisesti 1000 mm:n vaunuissa keskikäytävän leveys on jo nyt ongelma, ja pienikin telin kiertymävara kaventaa käytävää paljon.


Tietääkseni Crotramin telin kääntymisvaran pitäisi vastata AEG:n vaunua tai olla jopa suurempi. AEG:n vaunukin on tältä osin Kurzgelenkwagenin perillinen eli tavoitteena on pitää vaunun pyyhkäisy mahdollisimman pienenä kaarteissa. Telien kääntyvyys on mitoitettu niin, että minimikaarresäteellä tämä myös onnistuu. Kurzgelenwagenin mekaaniset ohjaustangot on vain korvattu lisäämällä niveleen vastusta. Homma pysyy hallinnassa koska kyseessä on aina kulmien säätämisen kannalta vain kahden vaunuyksikön kokonaisuus.

Crotramin tapauksessa on haluttu luoda symmetrinen kokonaisuus kolmesta vaunuyksiköstä ja lisäksi pidentää akseliväliä (pienentää pyykäisyjä) lisäämällä niveliä. Tästä syystä puhtaasti mekaaninen kulmien säätö on korvattu tietokoneohjatulla nivelkohtaisella säätyvällä vastuksella. Samalla on voitu mahdollista pystysuuntainen jousto, jota AEG-vaunun kahden kiinteämmin kytketyn osan välillä ei voi olla. Kuten linkittämässäni tekstissä todetaan, vastaavaa aktiivista on aiemmin kokeiltu myös Kurzgelenkwageneissa.

Siihen en ota kantaa onko AEG-vaunun telien kääntyvyys jo riittävä vai pitäisikö sitä sallia enemmän. Periaatteessa telien pitäisi voida kääntyä yhtä paljon kuin vastaavassa Kurzgelenkwagenissa. En tiedä onko näin käytännössä, vai onko osa kompensoitu nivelellä. Kuvasta kuitenkin näkee, että Crotramin käytävä on varsin kapea telien kohdalla. Tämä onkin yksi vaunun selkeä heikkous.




> Ainoa toimiva täysmatala vaunu on toistaiseksi Eurotram. Se on ollut kallis vaunu, koska siinä on pituuteen nähden enemmän telejä kuin näissä 2-akselisiin vaunuihin perustuvissa viritelmissä. Mutta samalla akselipaino on alhainen, mikä edelleen säästää rataa tai sallii vaikean ratageometrian - kuten Helsingissä.


Ainakin Strasbourgissa silminnäkijähavaintojen mukaan uudet pikkutelein avustetut Citadikset kulkevat kuitenkin vanhoja Eurotrameja tasaisemmin. Ikä voi toki vaikuttaa.

Helsingissä Eurotramin ongelmaksi saattaa koitua kuitenkin tuo ratageometria. Telien väli ei meillä voi olla kovin pitkä, joten vaunun rakennetta voi olla hankalaa mahduttaa rataverkolle. En osaa sanoa voiko telien väli tuolla rakenteella olla perinteiset 6,4 metriä vai enemmänkin Varion reilu seitsemän metriä. Jälkimmäisellä mitalla vaunun pystyisi ehkä juuri ja juuri tekemään.




> Vienissä ovat toimineet myös ULFit hyvin, mutta kun niissä on nivelissä telin sijasta vain yksi akseli, nousee akselipaino suureksi, ja raiteesta aiheutuvat voimat välittyvät vaunuun 2-kertaisina teliin nähden.


Vienin ULF vaati myös pitkän testaus- ja sisäänajovaiheen enkä tiedä onko rakenne helposti muutettavissa metrin raideleveydelle. Raideleveyshän vaikuttaa aika olennaisesti ULF:n portaaliripustuksen rakentamistapaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siihen en ota kantaa onko AEG-vaunun telien kääntyvyys jo riittävä vai pitäisikö sitä sallia enemmän. Periaatteessa telien pitäisi voida kääntyä yhtä paljon kuin vastaavassa Kurzgelenkwagenissa. En tiedä onko näin käytännössä, vai onko osa kompensoitu nivelellä.


AEG:stahan on meillä omaa kokemusta, eikä se oikein pysynyt raiteilla. Mutta sehän onkin jäykempi kuin Crotramin rakenne. Meidän radan kannalta tärkeä tieto olisi, onko Crotramin nivelissä vapausasteena myös kiertyminen pitussakselin ympäri. Jos ei, niin sitten vaunussa on sama vaiva kuin AEG:n kanssa, eli telien kiertyminen pituusakselin ympäri ei ole riittävää.




> Ainakin Strasbourgissa silminnäkijähavaintojen mukaan uudet pikkutelein avustetut Citadikset kulkevat kuitenkin vanhoja Eurotrameja tasaisemmin. Ikä voi toki vaikuttaa.


Mulla on samaa toisen käden tietoa. Ja ehkä samasta lähteestäkin.  :Smile: 




> Helsingissä Eurotramin ongelmaksi saattaa koitua kuitenkin tuo ratageometria. Telien väli ei meillä voi olla kovin pitkä, joten vaunun rakennetta voi olla hankalaa mahduttaa rataverkolle. En osaa sanoa voiko telien väli tuolla rakenteella olla perinteiset 6,4 metriä vai enemmänkin Varion reilu seitsemän metriä. Jälkimmäisellä mitalla vaunun pystyisi ehkä juuri ja juuri tekemään.


Eurotramissahan nivelessä on kaksi kiertotappia, kuten taitaa olla kaikissa vaunuissa, joissa on matalalattiainen nivel. Strasbourgissa tämä niveltapien väli on välipalassa 7,55 ja nivelosassa 2,35. Näyttäisi siltä, että Porton ja Milanon vaunuissa mitat ovat toiset. Eli vaunu voidaan tehdä tilaajan mitoilla. 

Se, ettei kiertotappi ole nivelen telin keskellä auttaa hieman pyyhkäisyn kanssa. Teliväli voi olla niveltappien välin verran pidempi ja kaarteessa niveltappi on raiteen keskiviivan ulkopuolella kun telikeskiö on sisäpuolella. Joten joku sentti siinäkin voitetaan lisää telikeskiöiden etäisyyden kasvuun.

Eurotramissa on toki myös ongelmansa. Pidänkin vain Eurotramin rakenteellista perusratkaisua meidän rataverkollemme parhaimpana.

Antero

----------


## late-

Otin vapauden vaihtaa Anteron kappaleiden järjestystä.




> Se, ettei kiertotappi ole nivelen telin keskellä auttaa hieman pyyhkäisyn kanssa. Teliväli voi olla niveltappien välin verran pidempi ja kaarteessa niveltappi on raiteen keskiviivan ulkopuolella kun telikeskiö on sisäpuolella. Joten joku sentti siinäkin voitetaan lisää telikeskiöiden etäisyyden kasvuun.


Näin tosiaan on. Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää kuinka paljon etua ratkaisulla voidaan saada. Lisäksi etu voidaan lunastaa telien välillä kerran tai kaksi kertaa, jos vaunu ei ole kokonaan matalalattiainen. Krakovan uusissa 26 metrin vaunuissa on keskellä juoksutelin sisältävä 4,64 metriä pitkä moduuli, jonka päiden kiertotappeihin on nivelletty tavalliset moottoritelit sisältävät osat. Monissa osittain matalissa vaunuissa on keskellä kaksi juoksuteliä sisältävä osa (eli periaatteessa neliakselinen telivaunu), jonka päihin on nivelletty moottoritelit sisältävät osat. Oletettavasti näissä ratkaisuissa pyyhkäisy on kummassakin hiukan erilainen. Ensimmäisessähän teli ei voine kääntyä vapaasti, jotta vaunu ei mene linkkuun.




> Strasbourgissa tämä niveltapien väli on välipalassa 7,55 ja nivelosassa 2,35. Näyttäisi siltä, että Porton ja Milanon vaunuissa mitat ovat toiset. Eli vaunu voidaan tehdä tilaajan mitoilla.


Milanon vastaavat mitat näyttäisivät Bombardierin sivujen kuvassa olevan 7,37 ja 2,715. Kuva on tosin suttuinen. Helsingin vaunu vaatisi oletettavasti neljä teliä, jolloin väliosien pituus olisi vain noin 5,5 metriä. Olettaen siis, että nivelosan minimipituus on tuo 2,35. Kolmella telillä väliosien pituus olisi 9 metrin luokkaa, joka lienee liikaa.

5,5 metrin väliosilla ja 2,35 metrin nivelosilla telien keskipisteiden väli olisi 7,85 metriä. Se voisi ehkä juuri onnistuakin. 5,5 metriä on tosin vähän lyhyt moduuli ottaen huomioon ovien tarpeen ja nivelosien kapeat käytävät. Välimoduulien ovien määrä pituuteen suhteutettuna saattaa myös olla rakenteellisista syistä rajoitettu.




> Eurotramissa on toki myös ongelmansa. Pidänkin vain Eurotramin rakenteellista perusratkaisua meidän rataverkollemme parhaimpana.


Varsinkin designiin kuuluvat suuret yksilehtiset ovet ovat hitaita ja joidenkin tietojen mukaan myös taipuvaisia hajoamaan. Ovien vaihtaminen tuskin olisi mikään ongelma meidän tilausmäärillämme.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...keneltä stadiin voi edes pyytää tarjouksia uusista vaunuista ja jos niin minkämoisista.


Sanopa muuta. Eihän tuo hyvältä näytä. Alan olla pikku hiljaa sitä mieltä, että rataverkkoa on rustattava osin uuteen uskoon, jos tänne halutaan toimivia matalia vaunuja saada. Jyrkimmät kaarteet, pahimmat S-mutkat ja hurjimmat harjanteet pitäisi saada pois. Kaarresäteellä 15 m ei pahemmin enää katuraitioteitäkään ole. Pahahan se on lähteä katuverkkoa rukkaamaan uusiksi, mutta ihan esimerkinomaisesti:

Munkkiniemessä Saunalahdentieltä Hollantilaisentielle ajettaessa kaarresäde lie alle 16 m. Erittäin jyrkkä kaarre ahtaassa paikassa. Ratkaisu olisi helppo: joko (ahdas ja meluisa) kääntösilmukka Laajalahden valkamaan, jolloin ratikka ajaisi kaksisuuntaisena Laajalahdentietä rantaan asti, eikä ollenkaan Hollantilaisentietä. Tai sitten ratikka ajaisikin Laajalahdentieltä kaksisuuntaisena Hollantilaisentielle, kääntyisi sieltä Saunalahdentielle etelään ja jatkaisi Ramsaynrannan risteykseen asti. Siellä puistossa on tilaa isommalle silmukalle ja tällaista reittiä ratikka kulkikin vielä 50-luvulla. Kaarre Hollantilaisentieltä Saunalahdentielle etelään ei olisi läheskään yhtä jyrkkä.

Toki muutaman sadan metrin pidennys merkitsee pidempää matka-aikaa ja kasvaneita liikennöintikustannuksia, mutta ilmaiseksi on paha saada parannusta aikaan. Ja jotainhan se kiskojen jatkuva uusiminenkin maksaa.

Tämä nyt vain tällaisena esimerkkinä. Mielestäni olisi paikallaan, että HKL:ssä kartoitettaisiin rataverkon pahimmat paikat ja laadittaisiin sitten suunnitelmia ongelmien ratkaisemiseksi. Voihan olla, että moni rataongelma ratkeaisi helpommalla kuin ajatellaankaan.

----------


## Albert

> että keneltä stadiin voi edes pyytää tarjouksia uusista vaunuista ja jos niin minkämoisista. Hankintaprosessin käynnistäminenhän on nyt valmistelussa ja lautakunnalle on annettu väliraporttia siitä, että miltä vaihtoehdot näyttävät vai näyttävätkö (eli eivät).


Ovatkohan nämä olleet esillä:
PESA
koda 06 T
Eivät ole 100%-matalia. Mutta kai siitä "pakkomielteestä" on jo päästy eroon.

----------


## Haltia

> Ovatkohan nämä olleet esillä:
> PESA
> koda 06 T
> Eivät ole 100%-matalia. Mutta kai siitä "pakkomielteestä" on jo päästy eroon.


Pakko päästä kun se on ilmeisesti tällä vuosisadalla Helsingissä käytännön mahdottomuus ellei jotain ihmettä tapahdu... Minusta osamatalalattiaiset ovat ihan pelittävä ratkaisu, mutta saan kyllä allergisia reaktioita kovin portaikkoisista malleista, että mielummin sitten vaikka pelkkiä välipaloja kuin jatkuvaa laaksoa ja kukkulaa sisätiloissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta osamatalalattiaiset ovat ihan pelittävä ratkaisu, mutta saan kyllä allergisia reaktioita kovin portaikkoisista malleista, että mielummin sitten vaikka pelkkiä välipaloja kuin jatkuvaa laaksoa ja kukkulaa sisätiloissa.


Samaa mieltä. Sisällä voi olla korkeaa päädyissä ja matalaa keskellä, mutta ei sitten sen enempää portaikkoja. Muuten siitä tulee yhtä vuoristorataa.

----------


## Albert

> Ovatkohan nämä olleet esillä:
> PESA
> koda 06 T
> Eivät ole 100%-matalia. Mutta kai siitä "pakkomielteestä" on jo päästy eroon.


Tulipas oltua huolimaton. Pesa onkin 100% matala. Että se siitä.

----------


## vristo

> Voihan olla, että moni rataongelma ratkeaisi helpommalla kuin ajatellaankaan.


Ainakin 2-suuntaisella kalustolla (ohjaamo molemmissa päissä ja ovet kummallakin puolella vrt. Bochum, Essen) ratkeaisi monikin kääntösilmikkaongelma ja raidejokerillakin voisi olla todella aivan samanlaista kalustoa. Mutta mutkia suoraksi; se auttaa kyllä asiaa. Tai esim. korvaaminen maanalaisella metrolla  :Wink: .

Pistän tähän kuitenkin linkin omasta "idolistani" eli Kölnistä ja sen U-ratikkasysteemin menestystarinasta. En edes unta näe tällaisesta systeemistä YTV-alueella, joka yhdistää ratikan ja metron parhaat puolet. Mutta jotain oppia/hyötyä voi olla linkin lukemisesta. Kaksi kaupunkia, Köln ja Bonn, yksi talousalue; ja pitkälti nimenomaan Stadtbahnin ansiosta.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Oikea ongelma on se, että mistä _uudet_ vaunut


Esitit hankalan kysymyksen. Vaatimaton mielipiteeni on että nykyisiltä raitiovaununvalmistajilta. 

Tarjouspyyntökierros kaikille valmistajille, koevaunun valitseminen, testiajot, esisarjan valmistaminen ja koeajot.. Eli eteneminen pitkän kaavan kautta. Kotimainen Transtech on varmasti kiinnostunut tästä vaunusarjasta, ainakin vaunujen kasauksesta. Kokonaan kotimainen kilpailija olisi sen sijaan jonkinlainen yllätys. ( Luetaanko tätä Transtechillä ? yllättäkää meidät  :Smile: . Ymmärrettävästi tähän kaikkeen menee useita vuosia. Uusien vaunujen tilaukseen vaikuttaa myös seilaako mato matala takaisin Saksaan, eli ratkaisu Varioiden kohtalosta. Ainakin yksi valmistaja miettii sen jälkeen tarkkaan minkälaisen tarjouksen esittää, vai esittääkö ollenkaan. Kustannuksista ja niiden jakamisestahan tässä Vario-asiassa on lopulta kysymys.. 

Tätä kirjoittaessa emme tiedä onko tuleva vaunutyyppi osamatalaa, vai kokonaan matalaa. Osamatala lattia edellyttää kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista joten tässä asiassa on Teille poliitikoille visainen kysymys ratkaistavaksi. Toivotaan että etämaksun tekniikka kehittyy tulevina vuosina.

----------


## Jussi

> Tätä kirjoittaessa emme tiedä onko tuleva vaunutyyppi osamatalaa, vai kokonaan matalaa. Osamatala lattia edellyttää kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista joten tässä asiassa on Teille poliitikoille visainen kysymys ratkaistavaksi. Toivotaan että etämaksun tekniikka kehittyy tulevina vuosina.


Toisaalta Helsingissä liikkuu jo nyt yksi osittain matalalattiainen ratikka, ja niitä  välipaloja oli kai tarkoitus rakentaa enemmänkin. Eli kuljettajarahastuksesta jouduttaneen luopumaan uusista vaunuista riippumatta. Lisäksi kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen todenäköisesti nopeuttaisi matka-aikoja, joten pidän sitä vain hyvänä asiana, kunhan kertalipun ostamiseen on mahdollisuus (automaatista) joko pysäkillä tai vaunussa.

----------


## vompatti

> Jyrkimmät kaarteet, pahimmat S-mutkat pitäisi saada pois. Kaarresäteellä 15 m ei pahemmin enää katuraitioteitäkään ole.


Helsingin raitiotieverkon mutkista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta silti olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Mikäli pienin kaarresäde voitaisiin nostaa 25 metriin, helpottuisi uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta ja samalla mahdollistettaisiin ''pikaraitiovaunujen'' ajaminen. Vanhoja raitiovaunuja voitaisiin jättää niille linjoille, joilla vielä olisi tiukkoja mutkia. Ymmärtääkseni Baselissa vielä on 12 metrin kaarresäteitä. 

Mikäli edelleen halutaan tiukoissa mutkissa kulkevia raitiovaunuja, taitaa tarjoajia olla hyvin vähän. Baseliin vaunujaan tarjosivat vain Stadler ja Bombardier - Siemens ymmärrettävästi ei jättänyt tarjoustaan. Jos sama linja jatkuisi Helsingissä, saisimme ehkä tarjouksen vain Stadlerilta. Jokainen saa itse miettiä, kumpaa vaunutyyppiään Stadler tarjoaisi...

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäli pienin kaarresäde voitaisiin nostaa 25 metriin, helpottuisi uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta ja samalla mahdollistettaisiin ''pikaraitiovaunujen'' ajaminen.


Totta. Mutta jo 18 olisi huomattava parannus verrattuna 15:een.

----------


## Compact

Yksi eniten Varioiden meteliä aiheuttava seikka on vaihteiden ja risteysten ristikot. Niissä aiheutetaan akustisen paukkeen lisäksi kovia iskuvoimia pyörästölle ja myös koko vaunulle.

Helsingissä pyöränlaipoilla ajetaan koko vaunun painolla ristikoiden yli - ja jostain historiallisesta syystä tästä yhä pidetään kiinni. Näin oli Kummerien aikaan ja niin on siis vieläkin. En ole pyöräprofiili+ratatekniikkaan sen kummemmin perehtynyt, mutta olen vain todennut ulkomailla homman tehtävän täysin toisin.

Vaihteet tehdään syvillä urilla ratateknisesti kehittyneissä järjestelmissä. Pyörän profiili on kiskoliikenteessä yleisesti käytetty kartiomainen eikä vaunun painoa kannatella ristikoissa laipoilla. Turha kolistelu ristikoissa poistuu, kun ei vaihdeta laipoilla ajoon/pyörän kehällä ajoon. Vaunu kulkee syvissä urissa hyvin hiljaisesti, eikä hajoita paikkoja vaunussa tai pyörästössä. Laitteet pysyvät ehjinä niin vaunussa kuin vaihteessakin. Ristikossa uran leveys kaventuu turvallisuussyistä.

Helsingissä pyörän profiili on suorakulmainen ja laipat ovat paksut, jotta ne kantaessaan kestävät vaunun koko painon. Aivan kuin siis balettitanssija tanssisi varpaillaan. Ei tee sekään hyvää ihmiselle pitkässä juoksussa, saati raitiovaunulle. (Eläkeikä taitaa olla kummallakin suurinpiirtein sama.) Suorakulmainen profiili ei etsi kartiomaisen tapaan optimikulkua, jossa laippa tavanomaisesti ei osu koskaan kiskoon. Tasaisella pyöränkehällä seilataan puolelta toiselle kiskon hamaran päällä ja sorvataan vähän väliä laipoilla kiskon syrjää.

Kummer painoi päälle 8 tonnia eli oli runsaat 2 tonnia pyörää kohti.
Variotram painaa 35 tonnia ja pyörää kohti tulee vajaan 6 tonnin kuorma.
Vertailuksi Nr painaa 28 tonnia ja pyörää kohti jää 4,6 tonnia. Variotram rymistelee siis melkomoisella painolla ristikoihin.



Nahverkehr Rhein-Neckar -palstalta kopioitu selkeä kuva syväuraisesta raitiotievaihteesta yhden metrin raideleveydelle (OEG Mannheim-Heidelberg). Näistä sikäläiset Variotramitkin sujahtavat sukkelaan.

Kun Helsingin uusia vaunuja hankitaan, kannattaisi pohdintaporukkaan ottaa mukaan entistä pontevammin myös ratapuolen asiantuntijat.

----------


## Albert

> Helsingissä pyöränlaipoilla ajetaan koko vaunun painolla ristikoiden yli - ja jostain historiallisesta syystä tästä yhä pidetään kiinni. Näin oli Kummerien aikaan ja niin on siis vieläkin. En ole pyöräprofiili+ratatekniikkaan sen kummemmin perehtynyt, mutta olen vain todennut ulkomailla homman tehtävän täysin toisin.


_Jos pyöränkehän leveys on yli 90 mm, ja risteyssuhde pienempi kuin 1:6, voitaisiin risteyksissä käyttää syviä uria ja pyöränkehän kantoa. Helsingissä pyöränkehän leveys on vain 83 mm._
Markku Nummelin: Rautatievaihteet ISBN 951-47-8649-1

----------


## risukasa

> Jos pyöränkehän leveys on yli 90 mm, ja risteyssuhde pienempi kuin 1:6, voitaisiin risteyksissä käyttää syviä uria ja pyöränkehän kantoa. Helsingissä pyöränkehän leveys on vain 83 mm.
> Markku Nummelin: Rautatievaihteet ISBN 951-47-8649-1



Eli jos nyt alkaisi siirtymäaika kehällä ajoon, niin tulevaisuudessa museokalusto vaatisi melko kalliit muunnostyöt...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli jos nyt alkaisi siirtymäaika kehällä ajoon, niin tulevaisuudessa museokalusto vaatisi melko kalliit muunnostyöt...


Tämä asia ratkaistaan niin, että päätetään, missä museokalustolla voi ajaa ja siellä voidaan käyttää vanhanaikaisia vaihteita. Toinen ratkaisu on, että päätetään vain että museovaunut ajavat uudenaikaisista vaihteista 5 km/h. Silloin kolahtaa vähän - mutta vähemmän kuin nykyinen jatkuva vuorovaunujen meteli.

Tällainen museoreittien ylläpito on aika yleinen käytäntö raitiokaupungeissa. Brysselissä on osuus, jolla ilmajohto on pidetty tankovirrottimille sopivana. Siis siellä on ilmajohtovaihteet, mutta ne toimivat toki nykyaikaisellakin virrottimella. Stuttgart on tässä asiassa kaikkein rohkein, sillä siellä säilytetään 1000 mm:n rataosuus museovaunuja varten. Verkko ja nykykalusto kun ovat 1435.

Käyttöjännite on myös ongelma, ainakin periaatteessa. Monissa verkoissa on siirrytty 750 volttiin ja museovaunut on tehty 600 voltille. Kontrollerit ja moottorit todennäköisesti kyllä kestävät, mutta eristykset välttämättä eivät. 600 V tuli raitioteiden käyttöjännitteeksi 1800-luvun lopulla siksi, että sen aikaisella tekniikalla pystyttiin kuljettajan kahvan juureen tuleva ajolangan jännite eristämään aiheuttamasta hengenvaaraa.

Museokalustolla ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista ajaa kaikkialla verkossa jo senkin vuoksi, etteivät museovaunut pysy enää nykyaikaisten vaunujen tahdissa. Helsingissä tahti on vielä verkkainen, mutta se alkaa olla harvinaista yleisesti.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mielestäni uusissa vaunuissa kannattaa sitten tarkkaan harkita ja suunnitella vaunujen sisustusta ja penkkien sijoittelua. Vaikka arvostettu teollinen muotoilija teki mielestään ehkäpä hyvää työtä Varioiden kanssa, ei lopputulos ollut kovin toimiva. 2+2-istuimet joka vaunun palassa eritavoin sijoiteltuna tekevät sisustan kovin sekavaksi tukkoiseksi kapeine käytävineen. Nr-vaunut ovat paljon miellyttävämpiä perinteine 1+2 istuimineen. Manneissa (HKL 151-154 ja 155 myöhemmin) taas on Saksassa kovin tavanomaiset vastakkaiset istuimet. Välipala-Manneissa puolestaan on hyvin Nr-vaunujen kaltainen sisustus; niissähän tehtiin täydellinen remppa tuolloin välipalan asennuksen myötä ja penkitkin uusittiin samalla. Raitiovaunuillehan on tyypillistä, että siellä on myös seisovia matkustajia ja heidän matkustusmukavuuttaan pitää huomoida myös. On kuulunut monia kommentteja, että sama määrä matkustajia matkustaa täydessä Nr:ssä paljon väljemmin kuin Varioissa, vaikka jälkimmäiset ovat pitempiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni uusissa vaunuissa kannattaa sitten tarkkaan harkita ja suunnitella vaunujen sisustusta ja penkkien sijoittelua. Vaikka arvostettu teollinen muotoilija teki mielestään ehkäpä hyvää työtä Varioiden kanssa, ei lopputulos ollut kovin toimiva. 2+2-istuimet joka vaunun palassa eritavoin sijoiteltuna tekevät sisustan kovin sekavaksi tukkoiseksi kapeine käytävineen. Nr-vaunut ovat paljon miellyttävämpiä perinteine 1+2 istuimineen. Manneissa (HKL 151-154 ja 155 myöhemmin) taas on Saksassa kovin tavanomaiset vastakkaiset istuimet.


Mielestäni Toukissa oli (tai on vielä) mukavinta matkustaa kaikista HKL:n raitiovaunuista. Istuminen 2+2 ja naamat vastakkain ei häiritse, kun olen tottunut siihen junissa, on tullut säännöllisesti kulutettua Sm-junien penkkejä n 35 vuotta. Toukkien sisustamistahan rajoitti pyöränkotelot, mutta lopputulos oli siitä huolimatta ihan toimiva. 




> Raitiovaunuillehan on tyypillistä, että siellä on myös seisovia matkustajia ja heidän matkustusmukavuuttaan pitää huomoida myös.


Raitioliikenteessä ei mielestäni pidäkään pyrkiä seisomapaikkojen maksimointiin. Ruuhka-aikoina pitäisi olla niin paljon vaunuja liikenteessä, ettei tarvitse joutua seisomaan ainakaan pitkiä matkoja. Tähän ihanteeseen pääseminen tosin voi mennä aikaa, mutta pidän sitä silti tavoittelemisen arvoisena. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Uusien vaunujen hankesuunnitelma on tarkoitus hyväksyä jlk:ssa ensi viikolla. Esityslistatekstiä ei valitettavasti ole esityslistassa, se jaetaan lautakunnan jäsenille vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uusien vaunujen hankesuunnitelma on tarkoitus hyväksyä jlk:ssa ensi viikolla. Esityslistatekstiä ei valitettavasti ole esityslistassa, se jaetaan lautakunnan jäsenille vasta myöhemmin.


Uskallanpa heittää tähän oman ajatukseni:

Uudet vaunut on hankittava selvästi isompina kuin nykyiset, joiden mitoitus perustuu 1960-luvun käytäntöihin. Vaunujen on oltava yhteisajokelpoisia ja mieluusti vielä kahteen suuntaan ajettavia.

Vaunun koko saisi olla noin 2 x nykyinen, eli 200-250 hlö laskettuna 3 hlö/m2 (istuma- ja seisomapaikat yhteensä). Täysmataluus ei ole välttämätöntä, vaan lattian tason on oltava laiturin tasolla (ei 5 cm ylempänä!) ovien kohdalla. Vaunun sisällä voi olla luiskia tai jopa portaita. Kaikki matkutajat eivät ole esteellisiä, ja heillä on aikaa siirtyä vaunun sisällä.

Tällaisella kalustolla on edellytyksiä pärjätä seuraavat 50 vuotta. Alkuvaiheessa meillä on pikkuvaunuja vähän kuormitetuille osuuksille. Uusi vaunu ajaa kahden nykyvaunun asian yksinajossa ja kaksinajossa tarjoaa vielä tuplakapasiteetin.

Kun nyt siirrymme 50 vuotta myöhässä palvelemaan ratikalla esikaupunkeja, niistä syntyy vahvoja matkustajavirtoja. Sanotaan nyt vaikka uusia metrolinjoja odotellessa, jos jollain hälyyttää, että metrohan hoitaa suuret virrat. Ei hoida vielä kymmeniin vuosiin, mutta ihmiset matkustavat senkin ajan.

Tavoitehinta vaunuille on 26.000 e/m2. Tai sanotaan 8500 e/hlö. Unohtakaa kappalehinnat, sillä ei moduleista koottuja asiakkaan haluaman pituisia vaunuja kappaleittain hinnoitella. Maitokin maksaa kaupassa litrahinnan eikä tölkkihinnan.

Voitte sitten hirttää meikäläisen, kun lautakunnan esitys tulee julkiseksi! Tämä on vähän kuin veikkausta, eikö vain.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

Antero esittää hienon tulevaisuudenkuvan.. Voi kun se toteutuisikin. 

Rohkenen vaan olla osittain eri mieltä. Nykyinen rv järjestelmämme on rakennettu suunnilleen nykyisen kokoisia vaunuja varten. Mm. kokotetut pysäkit saatiin valmiiksi vasta ihan viime vuosina. Suunnitelun perusteena 2 noin nykyisen kokoista vaunua pysäkillä. Samoin huolto- ja korjausraiteet ym. on mitoitettu nykyiselle kalustolle. Tietenkin niitä voi muuttaa, ja varmaan muutetaankin, mutta en jaka uskoa näin suureen infran vaihtoon. 

Tämäkin oli sitten vain veikkailua  :Smile:  Siis sivistynyt arvaus.

Katsotaan mitä lautakunnalle esitetään, ja mitä se päättää..

----------


## vristo

Itse aloittaisin myös siitä, etta rataverkkoa parannetaan ja pyritään pääsemään noista hankalimmista paikoista eroon. HKL-Raitioliikenteen ei ole syytä olla kuin "käenpoikanen * ja odottaa, että kaikki tuodaan valmiina eteen. Voisi itsekin panostaa tuohon sijoitukseen. Kaksisuuntaisuus olisi siis osa tätä prosessia, jolloin voidaan luopua tiukoista kääntösilmukoistakin. 

Jossain mediassa esitetyt 10-12 vaunun hankinnat vuosille 2012-2022 on mielestäni oikein hyvä ja näin ne voitaisiin hankkia kullekin linjalle kerralla. Matalalla välipalalla varustettuja vaunujahan tuolloin lienee on, joten joka linjalla on kyllä jo matalia vaunuja. Aina ennen hankintaa voitaisiin perusparantaa ja modernisoida ko. linja, jolle ne tulevat. Ensimmäinen kohde mielestäni olisi Laajasalo+h4+h10 eli "Mannerheimintie runkolinjat". Seuraavana h6+h8. Sitten h3+h7+h9. Ja lopuksi h1. Raide-Jokeri tietysti omanaan kun liikenne alkaa. 

Valtuutettu ja joukkoliikennelautakunnanjäsen Haltiakin kertoi tulevassa hankinnassa otettavan huomioon myös Jokerin tarpeet ja tämä lupaa kyllä hyvää. Samaa kalustoa kaikkialla, ehkäpä pituuksissa ja sisustuksessa on sitten eroa. 

Muuten olen samaa mieltä Anteron ja ratikkakuskin kanssa hankinnan tavoitteista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyinen rv järjestelmämme on rakennettu suunnilleen nykyisen kokoisia vaunuja varten. Mm. kokotetut pysäkit saatiin valmiiksi vasta ihan viime vuosina....


Tiedän tämän hyvin. Mutta sama on tilanne aina, tehtiin uudistuksia sitten harvoin tai usein. Rata, pysäkit ja kalusto ovat naimissa keskenään, joskin niihin voidaan rakentaa haluttu liikkumavara.

Ja tätä työtä on tehty ennenkin yli sadan vuoden historian kuluessa. Yksi suurimmista muutoksista lienee tapahtunut silloin, kun 1950-luvulla tehtiin tilaa telivaunuille. Veto- ja perävaunun yhdistelmä oli melko lailla pidempi kuin 2-akselinen veto- ja perävaunun juna.




> Itse aloittaisin myös siitä, etta rataverkkoa parannetaan ja pyritään pääsemään noista hankalimmista paikoista eroon.


Tämä käy luontevasti verkon laajentumisen yhteydessä juuri kuten Vristo kirjoitti. Rataverkko saneerataan uuden kaluston reitiltä, muuhun ei ole tarpeen koskea. Näin tehtiin juuri Budapestissa, jossa kaupungin ensimmäiset matalalattiavaunut ovat 54-metriset Combinot, jotka tulivat linjalle 4. Vaunuhankinnan yhteydessä linjan 4 osuus verkosta perusparannettiin. Rakennettin uudet pysäkit ja uusittiin kiskotus ottamalla huomioon matalalattiavaunun vaatimukset suhteessa "anteeksi antaviin" korkealattiaisiin telivaunuihin.




> Valtuutettu ja joukkoliikennelautakunnanjäsen Haltiakin kertoi tulevassa hankinnassa otettavan huomioon myös Jokerin tarpeet ja tämä lupaa kyllä hyvää. Samaa kalustoa kaikkialla, ehkäpä pituuksissa ja sisustuksessa on sitten eroa.


En näe tarpeellisena edes pyrkiä siihen, että kaikki kalusto on samaa. Ratikan etu järjestelmänä on joustavuus, eikä sitä pidä tuhota tarpeettomalla yksipuolistamisella.

Helsingin oloissa on minusta pysyvästi perusteltua ylläpitää jatkossakin tiettyjä keskustaa palvelevia reittejä, joilla käytetään esikaupunkiliikennettä pienempää kalustoa joka myös soveltuu ahtaampaan liikenneympäristöön. Tämä on myös taloudellisesti kannattavaa, koska olosuhteisiin sopivan kaluston ansiosta ydinkeskustan sisäisen liikenteen palvelu on ylipäätään mahdollista, ja jo nyt tämä tuotantokustannuksiltaan esikaupunkiliikennettä kalliimpi liikenne on kannattavaa, koska sillä on myös enemmän matkustajia ja siten suuremmat tulot kuin esikaupunkiliikenteessä.

Tuo viime mainittu on muuten asia, jota tässä kaupungissa ei näytetä ymmärtävän lainkaan vaan se yritetään yksiselitteisesti kieltää. Puhutaan vain siitä, miten raitioliikenteen kustannukset ovat bussiliikenteen keskimääräisiä kustannuksia suuremmat. Mutta nousua kohden ovat tulot raitioliikenteessä vielä suuremmat, joten nousua kohden laskettu bussiliikenteen tappio 2005 tilastoilla on 10 snt/matkustettu kilometri ja ratioliikenteessä 5 snt/matk.km. Bussimatkustaminen siis tulee kaupungille 2 kertaa niin kalliiksi kuin ratikkamatkustaminen, vaikka ratikan kulut matkustettua kilometriä kohden ovatkin 8 snt kalliimmat. Katso tätä myös graafina.

Ja katso lisäksi toista graafia, joka osoittaa, että monen vuoden ajan raitioliikenne on kattanut kulunsa kun bussiliikenne on ollut jatkuvasti alijäämäinen.

Graafien tiedot ovat HKL:n ja kaupungin julkaisemista tilastoista. Graafit ja niiden taustatietoa on kohta painosta valmistuvassa kirjassani.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tulee vaan mieleen, että uusi, nykyisestä poikkeava ja pidempi raitiovaunukalusto vaatisi muutoksia myös varikkotiloissa. Ainakin Töölö taitaa nykyäänkin olla kapasitettinsa rajoilla. Miten sitten olisi mahdollista laajentaa varikoita tai perustaa jopa uusia on kokonaan toinen juttu.

Tässä muuten erinomainen esimerkki selkeästä ja tyyllikkästä sisätilaratkaisusta matalalattiaratikassa Dusseldorfissa: linkki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulee vaan mieleen, että uusi, nykyisestä poikkeava ja pidempi raitiovaunukalusto vaatisi muutoksia myös varikkotiloissa. Ainakin Töölö taitaa nykyäänkin olla kapasitettinsa rajoilla.


Lisääntyvä kalusto edellyttää lisää varikkotilaa joka tapauksessa. Varioidenkin vuoksi on jouduttu jo radikaaleihin muutoksiin huoltotiloissa, kun instrumentointi on katolla eikä lattian alla.

Koskelan säilytyshallitilaa laajennettiin juuri reippaasti. Tila on vain ollut enimmäkseen käyttökelvottomien Varioiden varastointitilana.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

JL-lautakunnan jäsen Haltia kirjoittaa tänään blogissaan, että uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta-asia jäi tänään pöydälle. Onkohan esitys kuitenkin julkinen? Lautakunnan www-sivuilla ei ole asiasta tietoa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> JL-lautakunnan jäsen Haltia kirjoittaa tänään blogissaan, että uusien raitiovaunujen hankinta-asia jäi tänään pöydälle. Onkohan esitys kuitenkin julkinen? Lautakunnan www-sivuilla ei ole asiasta tietoa.


Jotain on täällä: linkki. Ihan mielenkiintoisia laajennusvisiota liikennepäällikkö Erkki Mutkalla esiteltävänään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jotain on täällä: linkki. Ihan mielenkiintoisia laajennusvisiota liikennepäällikkö Erkki Mutkalla esiteltävänään.


Jos nyt suoraan sanotaan, eipä tuossa mitään "uutta" ole... Ehkä tuo Arabianranta-Pasila ja sekin vaan "mahdollisesti"... Jos esityslistassa olisi mainittu esim. nelosen haaroittaminen Munkkivuoreen, tuo Pasila-Arabianranta varmana ja ykkösen jatko Oulunkylään, sitten se olisi *oikeasti* mielenkiintoinen  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Jos nyt suoraan sanotaan, eipä tuossa mitään "uutta" ole... Ehkä tuo Arabianranta-Pasila ja sekin vaan "mahdollisesti"... Jos esityslistassa olisi mainittu esim. nelosen haaroittaminen Munkkivuoreen, tuo Pasila-Arabianranta varmana ja ykkösen jatko Oulunkylään, sitten se olisi *oikeasti* mielenkiintoinen


 Joo, toki. Mutta "mielenkiintoisena" näen se, että noita laajennuksia esitellään varsin avoimesti ja tosissaan nyt. Ja nuo kohdathan, jossa sanotaan mahdollisesti ovat sen takia tällä hetkellä "vain" mahdollisia, että mitään päätöstä niiden suhteen ei ole. Mukaanlukien Laajasalo. Eihän HKL-Raitioliikennekään voi mennä asioiden edelle; kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastohan on se joka noita ratikkaliikenteen laajennuksia suunnittelee. HKL-SUY on huomattavasti hillitympi ja pitäisi nykyiset raitiolinjat varmasti niin ennallaan, kuin mahdollista. 

Löysin mielenkiintoisen ehdokkaan uudeksi raitiovaunutyypiksi (omasta mielestäni toki):
ALSTOM LHB / Bombardier-yhteenliittymän valmistama kaksinivelinen NGT8, jollaisia on jo Gerassa ja Darmstadtissa. Braunschweigiin tulee niitä tänä vuonna. Vastaa aikalailla Bombardierin Flexity Classicia, mutta vaunun keskiosan telien pyörät ovat pienemmät, jolloin saadaan tasainen lattia. Päädyissä on normaalit moottoritelit, joten se on 70%-matala.

Linkki 1
Linkki 2
Linkki 3

27,70 metrin pituisena, 2,4 metriä leveänä sekä 34 tonnin painoisena se voisi olla aika ihanteellinen Helsinkiin. Pitäisi vaan tietää sen minimikaarresäde, mutta ainakin Bombardierin Esseniin ja Krakovaan toimittamien, aika vastaavien Flexity Classicien vastaava on 18 metriä ja uskoisin tämän olevan samaa luokkaa (näyttää mittasuhteiltaan samankaltaiselta). Darmstadtissa sekä Gerassa on 1000 mm reideleveys ja Braunschweigissa on tämä oudohko 1100mm. 
Mitä sanovat asiantuntijat tästä? Sopisiko Helsingin radoille?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tässä muuten erinomainen esimerkki selkeästä ja tyyllikkästä sisätilaratkaisusta matalalattiaratikassa Dusseldorfissa: linkki.


Tässä puolestaan Wienissä käytössä olevaa kalustoa joista Siemensin tekemä koko matkaltaan matala vaunu esitellään tyyppinä A ja B sekä lisäksi ULF (aukeaa uusi sivu). Vaunuja on tekstin mukaan tilattu 150 kpl lisääkin.
http://members.vienna.at/endobiophilie/jdt/bim/tw.htm

Ja tälläisessa verkossa ne operoivat, osa verkosta on maanpäällisiä lähiliikennejunia (vrt. VR) ja osa on maanalaisia (osittain entisiä ratikkalinjoja) metrolinjoja tunnuksella U.
http://homepage.univie.ac.at/horst.p...emap-tram.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä sanovat asiantuntijat tästä? Sopisiko Helsingin radoille?


No niin, otan siis asiantuntijan roolin.  :Smile: 

Olen ehdottomasti sillä kannalla, että Vriston linkkaamat Alstomin vaunut ovat rakenteeltaan parempia kuin Varion tapaiset vaunut niin meille kuin muuallekin. Koska niissä on oikeat telit, jotka kääntyvät "vapaasti" suhteessa vaunun koriin.

Vienin ULF on minulle tuttu vaunu, jota on tullut kokeilluksikin monet matkat. Minusta ULF on hieno idea, mutta en lämpene se yksiakseliselle ratkaisulle. ULFin akselipaino kasvaa korkeaksi, ja yksittäinen akseli ei käyttäydy kovin mukavasti mutkissa. Teli on parempi, myös nivelessä.

Telillä on kaksi keskeistä etua kiinteisiin akseleihin tai ULFin yksittäisakseliin nähden:

Ensinnä teli puolittaa kaikki raiteesta vaunuun aiheutuvat vaikutukset. Sekä liikkeen että voimat. Toiseksi teli ohjaa itse itsensä raiteen suuntaiseksi. Akselit poikkeavat kaarteen säteen suunnasta vain hyvin vähän, koska telin akseliväli on hyvin lyhyt, eikä ole mitään syytä miksi siitä pitäisi tehdäkään kovin pitkä.

Teli on lyönyt itsensä läpi kaikkialla maailmassa raideliikennekalustossa. Niin vaunuissa kuin vetureissakin. Se ei ole mikään sattuma tai markkinaoikku, vaan perustuu siihen, että nuo mainitut telin ominaisuudet ovat niin ylivoimaiset kaluston toiminnan ja kulkuomisaisuuksien kannalta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Vertailu vuoksi pistän tähän kaaviokuvat Essenin, Kasselin ja Krakovan Bombardier Flexity Classic-tyypeistä.

Essen
Krakow
Kassel

----------


## SD202

> Teli on lyönyt itsensä läpi kaikkialla maailmassa raideliikennekalustossa. Niin vaunuissa kuin vetureissakin. Se ei ole mikään sattuma tai markkinaoikku, vaan perustuu siihen, että nuo mainitut telin ominaisuudet ovat niin ylivoimaiset kaluston toiminnan ja kulkuomisaisuuksien kannalta.


Minäkin vakuutuin telikaluston kulun tasaisuudesta kaksiakseliseen kalustoon verrattuna viimeistään sen jälkeen, kun matkustin kaksiakselisella Deutsche Bahnin BR772 -kiskobussilla ("Possujunalla", ex. Deutsche Reichsbahn sarja 172). Harvassa ovat ne teleillä varustetut raideliikennekulkuneuvot, joissa radan epätasaisuudet tuntuvat yhtä herkästi kuin kiinteäakselisissa kulkuneuvoissa. No, ehkä VR:n Sm1 -sarja on poikkeus ja vahvistaa säännön... :Very Happy: 

Kumipyöräisissä kulkuneuvoissa telillä tuntuu olevan taas päinvastainen vaikutus, telibussien kulku ei ole aina tasaisinta mahdollista. Tosin Jokeri -linjan Volvo 8700LE:t tarjoavat kyllä huomattavan tasokasta (ja tasaista) kyytiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kumipyöräisissä kulkuneuvoissa telillä tuntuu olevan taas päinvastainen vaikutus, telibussien kulku ei ole aina tasaisinta mahdollista.


Oletko kokeillut ihan oikeilla telibusseilla etkä vain virheellisesti telibusseiksi nimitettävillä busseilla, missä onkin oikeasti takana vain erillinen tukiakseli?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko kokeillut ihan oikeilla telibusseilla etkä vain virheellisesti telibusseiksi nimitettävillä busseilla, missä onkin oikeasti takana vain erillinen tukiakseli?


Onko tällaisia ihan oikeasti tehty? Eli 3-akselisen bussin taka-akseleiden välillä on kuorman tasausmekanismi.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Oletko kokeillut ihan oikeilla telibusseilla etkä vain virheellisesti telibusseiksi nimitettävillä busseilla, missä onkin oikeasti takana vain erillinen tukiakseli?


Jousituksen kehnoudesta/olemattomuudesta päätellen ainakin Scania L94 -telibusseissa on todellakin kiinteä taaimmainen akseli... :Smile: 

Vakavasti puhuen: Eikös kaikkia kolmiakselisia (siis nivelettömiä ja kahdella taka-akselilla varustettuja) busseja kutsuta telibusseiksi? Olkoon se sitten kuinka virheellinen nimitys tahansa. Jos taaimmaiset kaksi akselia ovat kiinteitä, niin silloin kaiketi puhuttaisiin "tandemista" - näin on ainakin kuorma-autojen kohdalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Tosin Jokeri -linjan Volvo 8700LE:t tarjoavat kyllä huomattavan tasokasta (ja tasaista) kyytiä.


Ehkä vieläkin mukavempia ovat linjan 519 bussit Blue1-teippauksilla, mitä lie sitten ovatkaan. Hiljaisia ja tasaisia kulkijoita pehmeillä penkeillä.

----------


## vristo

Olisikohan tällaisista raitiovaunuista mihinkään Helsingin kaduilla? Noita on viimeaikoina tilattu Euroopan lisäksi myos Yhdysvaltoihin.

INEKON GROUP

----------


## vristo

Muunmuassa 16. 5. pöydälle pantu hankesuunnitelma uusien raitiovaunujen hankkimisesta on jälleen asialistalla joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 31.5. Esityslista siihen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muunmuassa 16. 5. pöydälle pantu hankesuunnitelma uusien raitiovaunujen hankkimisesta on jälleen asialistalla joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 31.5.


Saisikohan tuon itse hankesuunnitelmankin jostain?

----------


## Antero Alku

Pistänpä tästä uuden ketjun, kun kerran HKL ja Bombardier päätyivät pitämään Variot täällä, eikä siten ole aiheellista pohtia vaunuja niiden tilalle (toim. huom./kuukanko: ja siirränpä viestin jo olemassaolevaan ketjuun, johon se sopii). Raitioliikenteen laajentuessa sen sijaan tarvitaan uusia vaunuja *lisäämään* vaunukantaa.

Kun katsellaan tehtaiden vaunutarjontaa, voisi sanoa, että ehkei ole kovin paljon valinnan varaa. Eniten on tarjolla näitä Varion tapaisia 2-akselisista vaunuista koostuvia yhdistelmiä. Ne toimivat kohtuullisesti kun rata on suunnilleen suora - mitä vähän jotkut luikertelevat - mutta mutkaisella radalla ajoa varten niihin on tehty avustavia juoksutelejä kuten Düsseldorfissa ja Strasbourgissa. Sitten on tietenkin osamatalat 3-teliset vaunut, mutta niiden jälkeen oikeastaan on joukko erilaisia yrityksiä välttää tunnettuja ongelmia ja tuoda tilalle uusia ongelmia.

Vaan entäpä jos HKL palaisi tavallaan yhteen jo menneeseen välivaiheeseen ja suunnittelisikin vaunun itse itselleen? Leipzig teki jo niin Leolinerinsa kanssa. Viime Strassenbahn Magazinessa kerrottiin Dresdenin uusimmasta vaunusta. Se on tilattu Bombardierilta ja tyyppinimi on Flexity Classic. Mutta tosiasiassa 3-osainen kahden nivelen vaunu on suunniteltu Dresdenin toiveiden mukaan. 

Dresdenin vaunussa on 4 teliä, kummassakin päätyosassa 2 ja nivelten välissä roikkuvassa väliosassa ei ole telejä lainkaan. Dresden halusi tällaisen vaunun siksi, että vanhat 4-akseliset Tatrat kulkevat edelleen paremmin kuin Dresdenin uudet Vario-tyyppiset vaunut. Tatroja ajettiin 2-vaunuisina junina, mutta uudessa vaunussa on välissä matkustamo-osa tuomassa lisää kapasiteettia. Vaunu on lähes kauttaaltaan matala.

HKL on nyt opetellut omaa tuotantoa välipalan kanssa. Oman vaunun suunnittelu on tavallaan tälle jatkoa. Toki se on vaativampi homma kuin välipala. Mutta jospa itse onnistuisi suunnittelu paremmin kuin isoilla valmistajilla, joilla suunnittelu ei näytä onnistuvan. Tai kun ne eivät ehkä halua suunnitella kuin jotain sellaista, mikä sopisi ja menisi kohtuullisesti kaupaksi kaikkialle. Siis olisi kompromissi.

Tällaista suunnittelutyötä siksi toiseksi joutuu joltain osin tekemään joka tapauksessa, koska vaunun ostajan pitää itse päättää, minkälaista perusrakennetta haluaa ostaa. HKL:llä ei ole "koneteknistä toimistoa" kuten Valtionrautateillä aikanaan oli, kun se suunnitteli kaluston itse ja teetti sitten koti- ja ulkomaisilla konepajoilla. Mutta nykyään suunnittelua voi ostaa insinööritoimistoilta.

Välipalaprojektin ja muiden kokemuksen perusteella voi myös arvioida, että tällainen hankintatapa voisi olla myös taloudellisesti järkevä. Sillä silloin ei makseta myyntikatteita kokonaisuudesta, vain alihankinnasta. Mahdollisesti suunnittelukulut olisi maksettu parin vaunun hinnassa. Ja uusia vaunuja tarvitaan joka tapauksessa kymmeniä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> HKL:llä ei ole "koneteknistä toimistoa" kuten Valtionrautateillä aikanaan oli, kun se suunnitteli kaluston itse ja teetti sitten koti- ja ulkomaisilla konepajoilla. Mutta nykyään suunnittelua voi ostaa insinööritoimistoilta.


Ihan toisella alalle kerätyn kokemuksen perusteella, se onko jonkin integrointi toiseen teknisesti mahdotonta vai toivottavaa riippuu etupäässä siitä onko se toinen härveli meidän vai muiden. Eli voisi olla hyvä että yksi byroo suunnittelisi tai määrittelisi sekä metrot, ratikat, sekä lähiliikennejunat. YTV.n Raidetekniikkatoimisto?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli voisi olla hyvä että yksi byroo suunnittelisi tai määrittelisi sekä metrot, ratikat, sekä lähiliikennejunat. YTV.n Raidetekniikkatoimisto?


Minusta tässä syntyy diktatuurin ja valistuneen diktatuurin välinen ongelma. Jos voitaisiin olla varmat siitä, että YTV:n koneteknillinen toimisto osaisi varmasti ja aina tehdä parhaita mahdollisia suunnitelmia, kaikki olisi hyvin. En kuitenkaan usko tämän olevan mahdollista. Siksi on hyvä, että suunnitelmia tehdään ja toteutetaan useammassa kuin yhdessä paikassa. Joukkoliikenteen kohdalla vaan homma on käytännössä aika raskasta sikäli, että niitä paikkoja ovat kaupungit. Yhdessä kaupungissa voidaan kokeilla yhdenlaisia, toisessa toisia ratkaisuja.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Saisikohan tuon itse hankesuunnitelmankin jostain?


Hankintaprosessi on nyt edennyt sen verran pitkälle, että hankesuunnitelma löytyy kaupungin webbisivuilta.

----------


## vristo

Helsinki ostaa 40 uutta raitiovaunua
Hesarissa uutisoidaan, että ne tulevat NrI-sarjan tilalle. Niistä monet yksilöt ovatkin (omien havaintojeni mukaan) ulkoisesti melkoisen rähjäisessä kunnossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki ostaa 40 uutta raitiovaunua
> Hesarissa uutisoidaan, että ne tulevat NrI-sarjan tilalle. Niistä monet yksilöt ovatkin (omien havaintojeni mukaan) ulkoisesti melkoisen rähjäisessä kunnossa.


On ihan hyvä perustella näin, mutta tosiasiassahan liikennettä ei voi laajentaa lisäämättä vaunumäärää. Variot ovat epämääräinen reservi, jonka varaan ei voi laskea. Melkeinpä uskallan sanoa, että Nr1-sarja on käytössä niin kauan kuin Variotkin. Kukin saa arvata itse, miten pitkästä ajasta on kyse.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Niistä monet yksilöt ovatkin (omien havaintojeni mukaan) ulkoisesti melkoisen rähjäisessä kunnossa.



Minä olen tässä ihan eri mieltä. Matkustajana olen kokenut jopa vanhimmat vaunut, numerot 31-37 ihan hyväkuntoisiksi ja varmatoimisiksi. Muutama kolhu siellä täällä, jossain kohtaa ihan vähän ruostetta ja sisäpuolella maalipinta raapustettu sotkuja täyteen. Nämä kuitenkaan eivät estä niitä toimimasta niin kauan kuin vaikkapa Keppi-Kariat, jotka kuitenkin ovat edellämainittuja 14 vuotta vanhempia ja käsittääkseni liki kaikkien kunnossapidettyjen vaunujen kohdalta ajokelpoisia.

Jos näitä vanhoja niveliä pidetään hyvin, voi hyvinkin käydä, kuten Antero Alku kirjoitti, eli että ne poistuvat Variotramien kanssa samoihin aikoihin. Ovathan ne vielä tässäkin iässä huomattavasti varmatoimisempia kuin useaan otteeseen korjatut Variot. Tarvetta vanhoille nivelille kuitenkin saattaa olla vielä vuoden 2015 jälkeenkin, jos sama meininki jatkuu.

----------


## vristo

No, siis jos minulta kysytään, niin NrI-sarjakin voitaisiin välipaloittaa osittain matalalattiaseksi tuoreemman NrII-sarjan tapaan. Nykyisessä esteellisessä muodossaan ne alkavat olla "ajastaan ohi". Mutta toisaalta, olisiko niiden perusteellinen modernisointi enää kannattavaa lähes 40-vuoden iässä?

Onko HKL-Raitioliikenne sitten laskenut tulevan halvemmaksi poistaa niistä osa (kymmenkuntahan peruskorjataan pidempää käyttöä varten) ja korvata ne uusilla matalalattiaisilla malleilla, jotka sitten kestänevät jälleen sen 40 vuotta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, siis jos minulta kysytään, niin NrI-sarjakin voitaisiin välipaloittaa osittain matalalattiaseksi tuoreemman NrII-sarjan tapaan.


Välipalojen teko Nr1-sarjaan on nimenomaan kysymys siitä, kauanko uudet välipalat olisivat käytössä vanhoissa vaunuissa. En tiedä yksityiskohtaisesti Nr1- ja Nr2-sarjojen kuntoeroa muuten kuin tietenkin ulkoisesti. Mutta että olisiko Nr1:ssä sellaista, jota ei "kannata" korjata, kuten korin liian laajaa ruostumista?

Mutta jos korkealattiaiset vaunut halutaan poistaa siksi, että ne ovat korkealattiaisia, niin sitä asiaa ei voi peruskorjauksessa muuttaa. Välipala auttaa asiassa, mutta se on kallis muutos, jota ei kannata tehdä kovin lyhyttä käyttöä varten. Välipalahan ei ole halvempi asennettuna vanhempaan vaunuun. Ja välipalaan pantava raha antanee paremman vastineen sijoitettuna kokonaan uusien vaunujen hankintaan.

Eli tässä tulee vastaan se sama kuin vaikka tietokoneissa tai analogitelkkareissa. Ei laitteissa mitään vikaa ole, mutta ne käyvät vaan vanhanaikaisiksi, ja sen vuoksi hankitaan uusia ja pannaan vanhat kierrätykseen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HS vetää jälleen kerran mutkat suoriksi: hankesuunnitelmassa kerrotaan, että 40:lla vaunulla korvataan 20 vanhaa ja varaudutaan laajennuksiin.

Nr I -vaunuista puolet eli 20 kunnostetaan melko perusteellisesti. Nuo vaunut ovat kyllä liikenteessä vielä 2015 jälkeenkin. Loppujen kunnostamisesta ei ole olemassa päätöksiä mutta en olisi yllättynyt, jos nekin vielä kunnostettaisiin. Toisaalta muutaman vuoden sisällä Euroopasta saa 1980-luvun kalustoa, joka on huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kuin Nr I:t, joten niiden kunnostus ei välttämättä ole taloudellisesti järkevää. Saa nähdä miten käy.

Pitää muistaa, että poistettavien vaunujen kärjessä on 13 vielä vanhempaa vaunua kuin Nr I:t. Lisäksi pitää muistaa se, että Jätkäsaari nielee muutaman vaunun, ysin jatko Ilmalaan on HKL:llä vakavana suunnitelmana ja todennäköisesti myös Arabia-Pasila -yhteys syntyy lobbauksen tuloksena vaikkei HKL sitä haluaisikaan.

Toisaalta on arvioitu, että itse kehitetty ja valmistutettu vaunu tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi kuin se rahasumma, joka nyt on varattu vaunuhankintaan. Jos siis päädytään omaan vaunutyyppiin, niin hankesuunnitelmaa voisi kohtuu helposti muuttaa niin, että vaunuja tilataan enemmän mutta rahasumma pysyy samana.

Kruunuvuoreen tässä ei varauduta lainkaan, siihen varautuminen on ajankohtaista ensi keväänä, kun päätös raitiolinjoista Laajasaloon tehdään valtuustossa. Voisin kuvitella, että Laajasalo käsitellään sikäli erikseen, että kun periaatepäätös yhteydestä on tehty, käynnistyy sekä perustamissuunnitelman että kaluston hankinnan valmistelu. Käytännössä vaunut varmaan ovat samaa perhettä kuin muutkin, mutta tilaus ehkä olisi eri pakettina.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos joskus Helsingissä siirrytään multippeliajoon, ongelma katoaa. Raitiovaunujunassa jokaisen yksikön ei tarvitse olla matalalattiainen kunhan johdonmukaisesti vaikkapa ensimmäinen yksikkö on ainakin osittain esteetön. Silloin NrI:t menisivät vielä pitkään ruuhka-ajan lisäyksikköinä.

Vristo on tietenkin oikeassa siinä, että pitemämmän päälle meidän täytyy hankkia perussarja matalalattiaisia vaunuja. Mutta kuten jo aikaisemmin jossain kirjoitin, liikennöintitalouden kannalta on aivan keskeistä että uusi ja kallis kalusto on koko ajan mahdollisimman tehokkaassa käytössä ja ylipäätään on alkeellisimpia liiketalouden perusperiaatteita, että kalliita laitteita, mitä raideliikenteen yksiköt ovat, ostetaan niin vähän kuin mahdollista mutta että niitä käytetään koko ajan mahdollisimman suurella kapasiteetilla. Tässä tapauksessa siis mahdollisimman paljon matkustajakilometrejä vuorokaudessa. Tästä seuraa, että reservivaunuiksi uusia vaunuja ei kannata missään tapauksessa hankkia. Noin 10% - 20% vaunuista siis kannattaa olla vanhoja tai muualta halvalla ostettuja käytettyjä. Nr-sarjoja tarvitaan siis vielä useiden vuosikymmenten ajan. Viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta noina reservivaunuina ovat olleet 50-luvun telit, rattikariat ja muut. (en noita malleja sen tarkemmin tunne) Lähimpien vuosikymmenten ajan reservin muodostavat Saksasta ostetut käytetyt ja sen jälkeen kun meillä on luotettavaksi todettu perussarja matalalattiaisia, Nr-sarjat ovat reservi.

----------


## vristo

Juuri niin Antero; 

Kannattaako mieluummin hankkia toimivia (toivottavasti tällä kertaa) moderneja matalalattiaraitiovaunuja, joilla on sitten 40 vuotta käyttöikää, kuin korjata noita 40-vuotiaita "ruosteromuja"  :Wink: , jolloin niiden modernisoinnin kustannukset voisivat kohota hyvinkin kannattamattomiksi? Ehkäpä aika ajaa vääjäämättä vanhan teknologian omaavien NrI:sten ohi, vaikka olivathan ne aikanaan kehityksen kärjessä raitiovaunujen maailmaassa. Ja onhan se myös katukuvallinen imagoasia koko Helsingin joukkoliikenteelle ja varsinkin sen raitioliikenteelle; nehän kulkevat paljolti keskustassa ja luovat näin myös mielikuvia kaupungin joukkoliikenteen edistyneisyydelle hyvinkin laajalle käyttäjäkunnalle sekä ihan kadunkulkijoille muiden julkisten asioiden (esim. rakennusten tapaan). Raitioliikennemuseo jatkuvassa katuliikenteessä voisi olla ratikkaharrastajan unelma, mutta todennäköisesti ei kaupungin päättäjien tarkoitus. Moderni matalalattiainen katusukkula taitaa olla paremmin sellaisen luoja positiivisessa mielessä kuin lähes 40-vuotias edeltäjänsä. Ja jos HKL-Raitioliikenteen uusi matalalattiainen projektivaunu ottaa kunnolla tuulta purjeisiin, niin siinähän voisi olla mitä parhain kandidaatti eli NrIII.

Mikä ratkaisu sitten onkaan toivon, että se edistää ja tukee Helsingin raitioliikenteen laajennuksia sekä niiden toteutumisia aikataulussaan. Luotan aika hyvin HKL-Raitioliikenteen nykyjohtoon siinä asiassa; ainakin aiempaa ehkäpä hieman vanhollista johtoa paremmin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja onhan se myös katukuvallinen imagoasia koko Helsingin joukkoliikenteelle ja varsinkin sen raitioliikenteelle; nehän kulkevat paljolti keskustassa ja luovat näin myös mielikuvia kaupungin joukkoliikenteen edistyneisyydelle hyvinkin laajalle käyttäjäkunnalle sekä ihan kadunkulkijoille muiden julkisten asioiden (esim. rakennusten tapaan). Raitioliikennemuseo jatkuvassa katuliikenteessä voisi olla ratikkaharrastajan unelma, mutta todennäköisesti ei kaupungin päättäjien tarkoitus. Moderni matalalattiainen katusukkula taitaa olla paremmin sellaisen luoja positiivisessa mielessä kuin lähes 40-vuotias edeltäjänsä.


Imagoasia se on, mutta raitiovaunuihin liittyy myös historiallinen ulottuvuus ja uskon että tavan kaupunkilaiset arvostaisivat eniten jos raitiovaunuina on niin moderneja ja edistyksellisiä vaunuja kuin sitten myös jonkun verran niitä vanhoja joilla on "aina" ennenkin ajettu. Harrastajat ja minun tapaiset sympatiseerajat olisivat varmaan ihan tyytyväisiä yhdestä jatkuvasti liikennöitävästä museolinjasta. Ja niin olisivat varmaan turistitkin. Ajattelisin seuraavaa reittiä: kakkosen vanhalta päättäriltä tehtäisiin jatko Linnanmäelle, olisi luontevasti osa verkoston laajennusta, missä Linjojen päättäriltä jatkettaisiin rataa oliko se nyt kolmosen linjalle. Siis Linnanmäeltä tai ainakin Linjojen päättäriltä Kauppatorille, missä silmukassa käännös ja takaisin Liisankadulle mistä uutta Laajasalon rataa Korkeasaareen missä olisi kääntösilmukka. Siis Linnanmäki - Kauppatori - Korkeasaari.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Melkeinpä uskallan sanoa, että Nr1-sarja on käytössä niin kauan kuin Variotkin. Kukin saa arvata itse, miten pitkästä ajasta on kyse.


Valistunut arvioni on, että NrI:t ovat Helsingissä käytössä yksiselitteisesti pidempään kuin Variot. Mitä tulee NrI:ien rähjäiseen ulkoasuun, se johtuu ihan vain siitä, että vaunuihin ei ole satsattu juuri mitenkään sitten vuosien 1993 - 2002 täyskorjausten lukuun ottamatta kolmelle vaunulle kolarikorjauksen yhteydessä tehtyä nk. isoa TK:ta. Useat lamavuosina rempatut ykköset on maalattu jollain "Miranol-maalilla", joka himmetessään saa koko vaunun näyttämään liki täydelliseltä romulta. Ajotekniikaltaan NrI:t ovat täysin tyydyttävässä kunnossa.

Uudet vaunut tulevat todennäköisesti osaksi liikenteen laajentamiseen sekä osaksi poistuvan kaluston tilalle. Uusia vaunuja tilataan vähän myöhemmin todennäköisesti enemmän kuin nyt uutisoidaan. Koska Vario-tilanne on epäselvä, ei ole mahdollisuutta varmana tietona sanoa, mitkä vaunut poistuvat seuraavina. Ennen NrI:iä poistuvat varmasti kaikki korkeat Mannet sekä Laihialaiset lukuun ottamatta Tallinnassa tilausajo- yms. PR-vaunuiksi kunnostettuja yksilöitä.

----------


## late-

> Toisaalta muutaman vuoden sisällä Euroopasta saa 1980-luvun kalustoa, joka on huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kuin Nr I:t, joten niiden kunnostus ei välttämättä ole taloudellisesti järkevää.


Tämä on tosiaan yksi mahdollinen tulevaisuudenkuva, jos halutaan edullista lisäkalustoa. Varsinkin Saksasta vapautuu muutamien vuosien kuluessa 80-luvun vaunuja, joihin sopii käytännössä suoraan nyt NrII:ta varten suunniteltu matala väliosa. Näin saataisiin helposti matalattiaisia vaunuja, joiden vaunuosan käyttöikä vastaisi kohtuullisesti väliosan käyttöikää. Kiinnostavana mahdollisuutena kaupan on varmasti myös kaksisuuntaisia ja multippeliajolaittein varustettuja vaunuja, jos sellaisia halutaan kokeilla edullisesti.

NrI:n poistamisajatusten takana on ymmärtääkseni juuri se, ettei niihin välttämättä kannata asentaa väliosaa ja täysin korkealattiaisiset vaunut eivät enää vastaa nykyajan vaatimuksia. Tietysti jokin määrä korkealattiaisia vaunuja voidaan haluttaessa pitää jatkossakin ajossa juuri historiallisen perspektiivin takia, kunhan ylivoimaisesti suurin osa liikenteestä hoidetaan esteettömillä vaunuilla.

Mainittu pääomaperiaate on minustakin oikea. Pelkkään ruuhkaan on hyvin kallista ostaa uusia vaunuja, joten ruuhkavuorot kannattaa ajaa vanhemmilla vaunuilla, joiden pääomakustannukset on jo kuoletettu. Multtipeliajon tapauksessa tämä tarkoittaisi vanhempaa vaunua junan toisena yksikkönä. Onneksi vilkkaimmat ratikkalinjat ovat varsin hyvin kuormitettujä lähes aamusta iltaan (noin kello 7-19).

Ymmärtääkseni NrI/II -sarjan varustaminen multippelikäyttöä varten ei ole kovin realistinen ajatus. Tarvittavat muutokset elektroniikkaan olisivat luultavasti liian mittavia. Jos multippeliajoa joskus aletaan harjoittaa, ominaisuus voisi tulla uusiin vaunuihin, Varioihin (jos ne kestävät) ja ehkä käytettyjen vaunujen mukana Keski-Euroopasta. Jokerin suunnittelussa perusajatuksena on tällä hetkellä multippeliajo ruuhkassa, joten sitä kautta periaate luultavasti tulee väistämättä ennemmin tai myöhemmin kaupunkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärtääkseni NrI/II -sarjan varustaminen multippelikäyttöä varten ei ole kovin realistinen ajatus. Tarvittavat muutokset elektroniikkaan olisivat luultavasti liian mittavia. Jos multippeliajoa joskus aletaan harjoittaa, ominaisuus voisi tulla uusiin vaunuihin, Varioihin (jos ne kestävät) ja ehkä käytettyjen vaunujen mukana Keski-Euroopasta.


Olen siinä käsityksessä, että Nr-sarjojen muuttaminen yhteisajoon on varsin pieni juttu. Varioissa yhteisajo on jo. Se toimii irrallisella yhdyskaapelilla ja on tarkoitettu vain hinaus/työntötilanteisiin - eihän vaunuissa ole näkyviä kytkimiäkään.

Yhteisajo on nykyään datasiirtoa toisin kuin mekaanisten tehonsäätölaitteiden aikana. Siksi yhteisajo ei ole niin suuri asia kuin ennen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Nyt se on sitten käynnissä:



> Hankintaan kuuluu 40 raitiovaunua mukaan lukien tarvittavat varaosat ja erikoistyökalut. Lisäksi em. raitiovaunujen huolto optiona. Lisäksi kolme (3) toimitusoptiota (6 vuotta sopimuksesta) 20 + 30 + 40 raitiovaunua.


http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2008-035096/

----------


## GT8N

Minusta on täysin päätöntä puhua tässä vaiheessa Nr I:n hylkäämisestä. Tässä vaiheessa on muistettava muutama tosiasia.
 Variot on räjähdyspisteessä, sopimus voi purkautua milloin tahansa Ratikoita tällä hetkellä se määrä, että liikenne onnistuu, mutta ei voi kaasvaa Helsingin ratikkaverkko laajenee laajasaloon, jätkäsaareen, sompasaareen, hernesaareen ja lisäksi tulee jokeri. Ratikkahankkeita tulee myös tulevaisuudessakin, myös seudullisia

HKL:llä ei ole nyt varaa luopua yhdestäkään vaunusta, jos nykyisiäkään linjoja meinataan liikennöidä. Tulevaisuus kulkee mahdollisesti siten, että variot yritetään kynsin hampain pitää kasassa siihen asti, kunnes uudesta ratikkasarjasta osa on tullut käyttöön. Tällöin päästään varioista vihdoinkin eroon. Kun uusia vaunuja tulee lisää, pystytään toteuttamaan edes jo päätettyjen ratikkakaupunginosien liikenne. 

Nykyisen tilanteen valossa, jossa tiedetään, ettei lähivuosina ole puhettakaan Nr I:n poistosta, kannattaisi laittaa ainakin puoleen niistä laittaa väliosa. Loppuja voisi hyvin käyttää kaksinajossa laajasalonkin ruuhkavuoroissa. Toki kaikkiin Nr:iin olisi tehtävä kaksinajomahdollisuus, sillä on selvää, että jossain vaiheessa tullaan ajamaan ratikkajunia.

----------


## Albert

> Minusta on täysin päätöntä puhua tässä vaiheessa Nr I:n hylkäämisestä. Tässä vaiheessa on muistettava muutama tosiasia.
>  Variot on räjähdyspisteessä, sopimus voi purkautua milloin tahansa


Utelias lukemaan lisätietoja asiasta!

----------


## sarod

Saisikohan tuon hankintailmoituksen hankintakuvausta jostakin epävirallisesti? Virallisestihan ne saa vain ilmoittautumalla kilpaan, mutta kun en satu olemaan kiskokalustoon erikoistunut teollisuusyritys, ovat mahdollisuudet aika pienet...

----------


## GT8N

> Utelias lukemaan lisätietoja asiasta!


Eipä tuossa kai mitään niin ihmeellistä. Varioita kun ei ole ajossa niin paljon kuin pitäisi. Onhan myös VTT kertonut, että variot kestää nykymenoa 3-6 vuotta. HKL:llä olisi varmasti pidempi käyttöiän toive, kalliita vaunuja, jos ei kestä kuin 15v.

----------


## Max

Onko kellään tietoa, mitkä valmistajat ovat ilmoittautuneet kisaan? Eikös se määräaika päättynyt eilen?

----------


## Albert

> Asiakirjojen esittämisen tai asiakirjojen saatavuuden määräaika: 21.1.2009 16.00
> Osallistumisilmoitukset tulee tehdä viimeistään 21.1.2009 klo 16.00 mennessä.
> Hankintailmoituksen vaatimukset täyttäville toimitetaan varsinainen osallistumispyyntö ja siihen liittyvä hankekuvaus liitteineen.
> Valittujen osallistumispyynnön saajien tulee toimittaa varsinaiset osallistumishakemukset 18.3.2009 klo 16.00 mennessä


Tästä ymmärtäisin, että vasta 19.3. ovat "todelliset" tarjokkaat tiedossa.
Mahtanevatkohan kertoa siinä vaiheessa julkisesti vielä mitään.

----------


## Max

Ilmoittautua piti eiliseen mennessä, mutta toki tarjouksen tekoon on aikaa tuohon 18.3. asti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmoittautua piti eiliseen mennessä, mutta toki tarjouksen tekoon on aikaa tuohon 18.3. asti.


18.3. jätetään vasta osallistumishakemukset, varsinaiset tarjoukset vasta joskus paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## Albert

> Osallistumishakemuksen jättäneiden raitiovaunujen toimittajien joukosta valitaan ne ehdokkaat, jotka kutsutaan osallistumaan neuvottelumenettelyyn.


Valitut osallistuvat "neuvottelumenettelyyn" ja näistä valitaan vaunujen valmistaja.
Valmistajan lienee tarkoitus olla selvillä 1.11.:



> Hankintasopimuksen kesto tai toteuttamisen määräaika
> Kesto Alkamispäivä: 1.11.2009,Päättymispäivä: 31.12.2019

----------


## Kaid

Tämän päivän Metro-lehden mukaan osallistumishakemuksen tarjouskilpailuun on jättänyt toistakymmentä valmistajaa.

----------


## ess

> Tämän päivän Metro-lehden mukaan osallistumishakemuksen tarjouskilpailuun on jättänyt toistakymmentä valmistajaa.


Vaan kuinkahan moni on tosissaan liikkeellä? Onkohan kaikilla tiedossa Adtranzin/Bombardierin vaunujen ongelmat ja että vaunujen tulisi soveltua Helsinkiin vaikka rata onkin siinä kunnossa missä se on?

----------


## petteri

> Vaan kuinkahan moni on tosissaan liikkeellä? Onkohan kaikilla tiedossa Adtranzin/Bombardierin vaunujen ongelmat ja että vaunujen tulisi soveltua Helsinkiin vaikka rata onkin siinä kunnossa missä se on?


Kyse ei ole Helsingissä vain radan kunnosta, vaan myös reiteistä. Esimerkiksi Pariisin T3 reitillä ei ole yhtään käännöstä ja T2:kin toimii suunnilleen rautatien geometrialla. 

Toisaalta jos Helsingissä halutaan päästä esimerkiksi Aleksilta Kauppatorille, joutuu raitiovaunu liikkumaan ympäristössä, jossa on erittäin jyrkkiä kaarteita.

Helsinki ei oikeastaan tarvitsisi yhtä raitiovaunumallia vaan kaksi eri mallia. Helsingin kannattaisi ehkä tilata sekä 33-44 metrisiä 2,65 metriä leveitä matalalattiavaunuja, joita ajettaisiin raskaimmin kuormitetuilla linjoilla uusilla ja kunnostetuilla radoilla kaduilla, joille on mahdollista rakentaa nykyaikaisia ratoja.  Isoilla vaunuilla voitaisiin parantaa merkittävästi raitioliikenteen tällä hetkellä surkeaa istumapaikkatarjontaa. 44 metriseen 2,65 metriä leveään vaunuun saadaan sopivasti kalustamalla 80-100 istumapaikkaa, jolloin pakkoseisomista voidaan vähentää merkittävästi.

Lisäksi Helsinkiin tarvitaan toinen pienempi ja kapeampi malli, joka hoitaa vaikeimmat alueet, jossa muut vaunut hajoavat käsiin. Ehkä osittain korkealattiainen malli toimisi noilla reiteillä paremmin.

----------


## SD202

> Tämän päivän Metro-lehden mukaan osallistumishakemuksen tarjouskilpailuun on jättänyt toistakymmentä valmistajaa.


Tämän päivän Metro -lehti tiesi kertoa myös tällaista:
"Kroatialaiset raitiovaunut piristivät katukuvaa viime vuonna." (kuvateksti)
Oliko niitä Crotrameja useampikin kuin yksi Helsingissä?  :Very Happy: 

Vakavasti puhuen: myös tuosta artikkelista(kin) käy selville, ettei Variotrameihin olla oltu tyytyväisiä:
"Bombardierin kanssa tehty sopimus on taannut sen, ettei HKL:lle ole koitunut taloudellista tappiota. Mutta sehän ei korvaa sitä, ettei vaunu kuljeta matkustajia." (Ollipekka Heikkilä, HKL)

----------


## Albert

> Tämän päivän Metro-lehden mukaan osallistumishakemuksen tarjouskilpailuun on jättänyt toista kymmentä valmistajaa.


Onko niitä valmistajia tosiaan niin paljon? Täytynee olla koko maailma kiinnostuneena. 
Saavat täältä sitten eväät että, millaisia vaunujen *täytyy* olla. Uskon vakaasti, että aikaisemmat ongelmat tuodaan esille, jos eivät vielä niistä tiedä.

----------


## Kaid

Kaupunkilehti Vartin nettiversiossa on Metron artikkelin kanssa identtinen artikkeli aiheesta (kuvaa luukuunottamatta?): http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/2cf76...8-0b7b451b6c8d.

----------


## vompatti

> Onko niitä valmistajia tosiaan niin paljon? Täytynee olla koko maailma kiinnostuneena.


Tätä mietin itsekin. Ensin jo luulin, että Venäjän ja Japanin valmistajat suunnittelevat vientiä Suomeen, mutta ei välttämättä.

Tulkitsisin tämän niin, että yli kymmenen yritystä aikoo jättää tarjouksen. Sehän ei tarkoita sitä, että Euroopassa olisi yli kymmenen erilaista vaunuja suunnittelevaa yritystä. Valmistavatko espanjalaiset tehtaat CAF ja Vossloh omia vaunujaan vai tekevätkö vain lisenssillä? Aikooko Transtech osallistua kilpailuun?

Eurooppalaisista tehtaista tuo 10 tulee täyteen juuri ja juuri. Eri asia on, onko näillä kaikilla 10 yrityksellä tarjota Helsingin haluamaa vaunua.

----------


## 339-DF

Totisesti toivon, että Transtech on tarjoajien joukossa. Ja uskon ja luotan, että näin on. Mielestäni siitä saadaan yksi aivan kiistaton etu, jota ei voida rahassa mitata eikä tarjousasiakirjoihin kirjata, ja se on luottamus. Yksinkertaisesti on vain niin, että suomalainen yritys, ainoa maassamme, ei voi tehdä HKL:lle sutta ja sekundaa, koska sillä ei ole siihen varaa. Maineen menettäminen olisi liian kova juttu. Siksi väitän, että juuri Transtech on se yritys, joka on valmis panemaan peliin kaikkensa ja vielä vähän enemmän, jotta yhdessä HKL:n kanssa syntyy meidän oloihimme sopiva raitiovaunu.

Suuret eurooppalaiset ratikkavalmistajat tarjoavat varmaan mielellään sarjatuotantokonseptejaan meille, mutta eiköhän tuo tie ole jo loppuun asti kuljettu. Suurien valmistajien huono puoli on se, että niiden kiinnostus räätälöityihin ratkaisuihin on kovin rajallinen. Haluavat myydä hyllytavaraa, eikä niitä kiinnosta, sopiiko se hyllytavara tänne vai ei. Ei Anttilastakaan saa mittatilauspukua, vaan jos olet pitkäkätinen niin sitten hihat on liian lyhyet. Ja jos tiedät, että kätesi ovat pitkät, niin sitten menet suosiolla mittapukuliikkeeseen.

Samoin suurelle valmistajalle ei ole niin kovin kamalaa jos yksi hanke meneekin pieleen, kun rinnalla on kymmeniä onnistuneita toimituksia.

Tarjouksia on varmaan tullut toistakymmentä, niin kuin Metro kertoo. Mutta vakavasti otettavia tarjouksia, joissa ollaan valmiita aidosti taipumaan meidän radoillemme, tuskin on kovin monta joukossa. Veikkaanpa, että ovat yhden käden sormilla laskettavissa.

----------


## SD202

> Tätä mietin itsekin. Ensin jo luulin, että Venäjän ja Japanin valmistajat suunnittelevat vientiä Suomeen, mutta ei välttämättä.


Vaikka Japanissa onkin erittäin korkeatasoisia kiskokulkuneuvoja valmistavia tehtaita, niin olen epäileväinen japanilaisen raitiotiekaluston suhteen. Käydessäni kaksi vuotta sitten useassa japanilaisessa suurkaupungissa, Hiroshima oli ainoa kaupunki jossa oli suht' koht' nykyaikaista raitiokalustoa Combinoineen sekä Mitsubishin valmistamine matalalattiavaunuineen. Muissa raitiovaunukaupungeissa kalusto oli enemmän museaalista, jopa PCC-konseptiin perutuvaa. Hiroshimassakaan ei ollut uusia matalalattiaisia vaunuja kovinkaan paljon vaan huomattavan suuri osa kalustosta oli yhtä "antiikkista" kuin muuallakin Japanissa. No, tämä ei tietenkään sulje pois sitä mahdollisuutta, etteikö nuo Mitsubishin valmistamat vaunut voisi olla ihan toimivia jokapäiväisessä liikenteessä.

(Japanissa on suurkaupungeissa panostettu metroihin ja raitioliikenne on jätetty eilispäivän kulkumuodoksi.)

----------


## Max

Tämän päivän Kauppalehti tiesi kertoa, että tarjouksia on tullut 14 kpl. Joukossa on Skoda mutta muita ei taidettu mainita nimeltä.

----------


## Jusa

> Tämän päivän Kauppalehti tiesi kertoa, että tarjouksia on tullut 14 kpl. Joukossa on Skoda mutta muita ei taidettu mainita nimeltä.


Crotram mainittiin myös, ja todettiin että oli ainoa yhtiö joka käytti testiajon mahdollisuutta.

----------


## Max

> Crotram mainittiin myös, ja todettiin että oli ainoa yhtiö joka käytti testiajon mahdollisuutta.


No niinpäs olikin. Kirjoittaessani ajattelin, että jotain on nyt tainnut unohtua, kiitoksia täydennyksestä!  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

HeSa 8.4.

HKL yritti esitarjouskisalla välttää matalalattioiden virheet

----------


## Kaid

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomat tiesi kertoa Transtechin olevan yksi alustavaan tarjouskilpailuun osallistuneista:

Suomalainen Transtech kisaamaan Helsingin raitiovaunutilauksesta

----------


## petteri

Hmm. 

Transtech ei ole koskaan suunnitellut eikä kokonaistoimittanut yhtään ratikkaa. Kokoonpanokokemusta kyllä on. Tosin markkinoilta ei taida löytyä paljonkaan Helsingin raideverkkoon sopivaa kalustoa. 

Kestäisivätköhän Transtechin vehkeet Vaurioita paremmin? Valmetin korkealattiaiset vaunut ovat kyllä kestäneet hyvin, mutta ne taisi olla suunniteltu käyttäen Düvagia mallina. Mistä löytyy kestävän matalalattiaratikan malli, jonka voisi "kopioida" ja kehittää?

----------


## vristo

Tuotahan Transtech-raitiovaunuahan katselee oikein ilolla.

Ihan tyylikkään näköinen raitiovaunu ainakin siis noin ulkonäöllisesti ja omaa samoja piirteitä kuin Variotkin, joiden muotoilu on mielestäni varsin onnistunutta huolimatta noista kuuluisista Helsingin rataverkolle sopimattomista teknisistä ratkaisuistaan. Tässä näyttäisi olevan oikeat telitkin. Ei muutakuin testiin ainakin ja katsomaan, onko Transtechin uudesta suomalaisesta raitiovaunusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen työjuhdaksi seuraaviksi kymmeniksi vuosiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä totisesti toivon, että Transtech voittaa tarjouskilpailun ja saa vaunut toimitettavakseen. Lahdenranta sanoi Hesarissa ääneen juuri sen, josta on täälläkin ollut puhe: liian suuri toimittaja ei ole kiinnostunut muusta kuin siitä, että saa standardivaunujaan myytyä. Kun standardivaunut eivät toimi täällä, ei suuri toimittaja ole meidän toimittajamme.

Siksi pitää löytää pieni tai pienehkö toimittaja, jolla kuitenkin rahkeet riittävät. Uskon, että ratkaisu löytyy Transtechista. Uskon myös, että Kainuussa (Oulussa kai se pääkonttori itse asiassa sijaitsee) osataan hakea tietotaitoa ulkomailta sellaisiin asioihin, joissa omaa kokemusta ei ole. Eli kun päävastuun kantaa Transtech, jolla ei yksinkertaisesti ole varaa mokata, vaan se tekee hommansa satayksiprosenttisesti, ja kun Transtech vielä hakee tarpeelliset ulkomaiset yhteistyökumppanit, niin siinä on ratkaisu, josta Helsinki saa kiitosta vielä vuosikymmenien päästä. Ja siinä on samoin tein töitä Otanmäelle kymmeneksi vuodeksi (130 vaunua).

Se, että HS:n keskustelupalstalla moititaan havainnevaunun ulkonäköä, on minusta hassua. Kunhan nyt ensin saataisiin kilpailu edes käyntiin. Tekniset ratkaisut eivät sanele sitä, minkä värinen vaunu on eivätkä juuri sitäkään, kuinka isot ikkunat siinä on jne. Variotramien onnistunein osa on muotoilu, ja eiköhän tätäkin uutta vaunua varten, hankitaan se sitten mistä tahansa, palkata muotoilija suunnittelemaan vaunulle stadilainen ulkoasu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuotahan Transtech-raitiovaunuahan katselee oikein ilolla.
> 
> Ihan tyylikkään näköinen raitiovaunu ainakin siis noin ulkonäöllisesti ja omaa samoja piirteitä kuin Variotkin, joiden muotoilu on mielestäni varsin onnistunutta huolimatta noista kuuluisista Helsingin rataverkolle sopimattomista teknisistä ratkaisuistaan. Tässä näyttäisi olevan oikeat telitkin. Ei muutakuin testiin ainakin ja katsomaan, onko Transtechin uudesta suomalaisesta raitiovaunusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen työjuhdaksi seuraaviksi kymmeniksi vuosiksi.


Osaako joku viisaampi sanoa mitä käytännön eroa tällä  Transtechin  raitiovaunulla on näihin  Varioihin  verrattuna, paitsi että niveliä on vähemmän ja keskiosaa kannattaa kaksi teliä? Millä tavalla Varioiden ongelmat olisivat eliminoitu tässä ja miksi Bomardier tai muu iso valmistaja ei osaisi valmistaa tällaisia? Jos Transtechilla kaikki telit kääntyvät, niin miten oikein lattia saadaan matalaksi koko vaunun pituudelta, vai onko telien kohdalla lattiassa kyttyröitä?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Tekniset ratkaisut eivät sanele sitä, minkä värinen vaunu on eivätkä juuri sitäkään, kuinka isot ikkunat siinä on jne. Variotramien onnistunein osa on muotoilu, ja eiköhän tätäkin uutta vaunua varten, hankitaan se sitten mistä tahansa, palkata muotoilija suunnittelemaan vaunulle stadilainen ulkoasu.


Tekniset ratkaisut sanelevat kuitenkin esimerkiksi sen, miten penkit sijoitetaan. Monet eivät noista VArioiden vastakkain olevista penkeistä tykkää ja jos Transtechin havainnekuvasta ja telien paikoista mitään voi päätellä, niin sen, että penkit tulisivat olemaan vastakkain siinäkin. 

Omasta mielestäni Vario on sisätiloiltaan ahdas ja sekava - kaikin puolin huono. Oikein missään ei ole tilaa kunnolla eikä selkeitä seisomapaikkatiloja ole samoin kuin nivelien keskiosassa ja takana. Muutaman pysäkin välin voi seistäkin, mutta Variossa on miltei pakko istua niillä pikkuruisilla tuoleilla kyynärpäät vieressä istujan suussa ja polvet vastapuolella istujan haarovälissä, jos ei halua koko ajan väistellä muita.

Toivon todella, että joku tilankäytön ammattilainen suunnittelisi tulevien vaunujen sisätilat, eikä yrittäisi väkisin ahtaa niihin mahdollisimman montaa tuolia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omasta mielestäni Vario on sisätiloiltaan ahdas ja sekava - kaikin puolin huono. Oikein missään ei ole tilaa kunnolla eikä selkeitä seisomapaikkatiloja ole samoin kuin nivelien keskiosassa ja takana. Muutaman pysäkin välin voi seistäkin, mutta Variossa on miltei pakko istua niillä pikkuruisilla tuoleilla kyynärpäät vieressä istujan suussa ja polvet vastapuolella istujan haarovälissä, jos ei halua koko ajan väistellä muita.


Variossa on mielestäni paras sisustus kaikista nykyisistä vaunuista. 

Mun mielestäni vastakkain istuminen raitiovaunussa ei häiritse lainkaan, kun on tottunut matkustamaan junalla ja metrossa sillä tavalla. Onhan vanhoissa Manneissakin isuinryhmiä jossa istutaan vastakkain.  Istumapaikaka valitessa kannattaa katsoa myös ketä vastapäätä menee istumaan jos itse on pitkähkö. Itse menen aina jopa tyhjässä junanvaunussa istumaan jotain lyhyttä, useimmiten naispuolista henkilöä vastapäätä, vaikka vapaana olisi kokonaan tyhjiä istuinryhmiä, koska vain sillä tavalla voi varmistaa että kukaan kaksimetrinen korsto ei tule seuraavalla pysäkillä vastapäätä istumaan. Ja matka sujuu muutenkin mukavemmin kun on joku siisti donna vastapäätä :Wink: 


t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> ...ja miksi Bomardier tai muu iso valmistaja ei osaisi valmistaa tällaisia?


On varmaan juuri siitä kysymys, että Helsingin oloihin sopivia 100% matalia vaunuja ei mene kaupaksi kuin Helsinkiin. "Hyllytavara" käy hyvin kaupaksi muuanne. 
70% matala käy myös kaupaksi. Sellaisessa ongelmat lienevät paljon pienemmät.  "Hyllytavara" voisi sopi tännekin. 
Mutta kun pitää ehdottomasti olla 100%, vaikka se itse asiassa on aivan turhaa.

----------


## vristo

> Osaako joku viisaampi sanoa mitä käytännön eroa tällä  Transtechin  raitiovaunulla on näihin  Varioihin  verrattuna, paitsi että niveliä on vähemmän ja keskiosaa kannattaa kaksi teliä? Millä tavalla Varioiden ongelmat olisivat eliminoitu tässä ja miksi Bomardier tai muu iso valmistaja ei osaisi valmistaa tällaisia? Jos Transtechilla kaikki telit kääntyvät, niin miten oikein lattia saadaan matalaksi koko vaunun pituudelta, vai onko telien kohdalla lattiassa kyttyröitä?


En ole juurikaan viisaampi, mutta vastaan, mitä tiedän (tai ainakin luulen tietavani  :Wink: ).

Tuollaisia vaunuja kuin Transtech nyt tarjoaa on monillakin valmistajilla nykyään, myös Bombardierilla. Niissä on päätyosissa oikeasti kääntyvät telit ja keskiosassa kaksi kääntyvää teliä. Varioissa ratkaisu on toisenlainen ja niissä on ikäänkuin kolme kaksiakselista raitiovaunua yhdistettynä nivelillä toisiinsa. Itse "telit" (voiko niitä silloin nimittää edes teleiksi?) eivät käänny ja tekevät rakenteesta melkoisen joustamattoman. Tämä on Variotramin keskeinen ongelma Helsingin rataverkolla, jossa on melkoista mutkaa ja mäkeä. 

Tuossa Transtechin esittelemässä vaunussa on ikäänkuin menty hieman taaksepäin ratkaisuissa ja se on lähempänä perinteistä raitiovaunua kuin täysmatalaa, joita nuo raitiomaailman ongelmatapaukset (kuten Vario tai Siemensin Combino) edustavat. HKL-Raitioliikenne tilasi Varionsa aikana, jolloin matalalattiahuuma oli kuumimmillaan, vaikka ne olivat vasta "puoliraakoja" tuotteita ja liikennelaitokset ympäri maailmaa halusivat nimenomaan mahdollisimman matalaa lattiaa koko liikennevälineen pituudelta, tietämättä oikein kuinka sellainen ratkaistaan teknisesti. Sitä sitten saatiin, mitä tilattiinkin eli Helsingin rataverkkoon sopimattomia raitiovaunuja. Mainittakoon vielä, että Varioita on sekä Bomban että nykyään Stadlerin valmistamana monessakin kaupungissa Saksassa ja lisää on tulossa ainakin Bochumiin, Nürnbergiin ja Müncheniin, joten ihan epäonnistuneesta tuotteesta ei voi olla kyse (tai sitten Stadler on keksinyt jotain ratkaisevaa niihin). Mutta noissa kaupungeissa ei ole noita kuuluisia "Helsingin olosuhteita".

Tällainen vaunu, kun Transtechin esittelemä vaunu on usein ns. 70% matala vaunu eli telien kohdalta lattia on korkeampi ja usein niissä näkee, että keskiosassa on päätytelejä (jotka ovat moottoritelejä) pienempipyöräiset telit, jotta siinä saadaan lattiaa matalammalle. Siinä HKL-Raitioliikenteen omassa kehitelmässä taisi olla ihan tasainen lattia, mutta jonkinlaiset istuinkorokkeet eli bodesterit, vai kuinka?

Itse voisin veikata, että muiden valmistajien tarjoamat vaunut ovat pääosin tuon Transtechin tuotteen kaltaisia.

----------


## iiko

> On varmaan juuri siitä kysymys, että Helsingin oloihin sopivia 100% matalia vaunuja ei mene kaupaksi kuin Helsinkiin. "Hyllytavara" käy hyvin kaupaksi muuanne. 
> 70% matala käy myös kaupaksi. Sellaisessa ongelmat lienevät paljon pienemmät.  "Hyllytavara" voisi sopi tännekin. 
> Mutta kun pitää ehdottomasti olla 100%, vaikka se itse asiassa on aivan turhaa.


En tiedä hylly- taikka muusta tavarasta, mutta mietitäänpäs nyt vielä hetki: Bombardier on iso firma ja niillä on ollut myöskin varaa ja resursseja korjata omat källinsä. Jos joltain Transtechin kokoiselta "nyrkkipajalta" olisi nuo 40 variota tullut, niin tällä hetkellä HKL olisi liemessä, koska tuollainen sekoilu olisi todennäköisesti kaatanut koko firman. Bombardier taas kykeni nielemään tappionsa tässä kohdin; seuraava satsi saattaisi olla hyvinkin laadukasta kamaa, jos sieltä päädytään tilaamaan.

Toisekseen väittäisin, että isommissa erissä tehtyinä eri kaupunkeihin noita vaunuja saadaan esimerkiksi runkoon liittyvät lastentaudit eliminoitua paremmin kuin yhden kaupungin erikoisvermeissä.

Ja mitä tulee noihin Transtechin mallikuvan telien paikkoihin, niin tuollaisella kuvan kaltaisella ratkaisulla Transtech tärvelee koko matalalattiavaunun idean. Tuosta tulee erittäin ahdas, jota nuo Variotkin ovat. Nyt olisi vaunu, jossa ei olisi yhtään suorapohjaista osaa, Variossakin sentään on yksi. Ei se vastakkain istuminen minuakaan pahemmin haittaa, vaan se ahtaus. Käytävät ovat nytkin noiden telien kohdalta erittäin ahtaat.

Skodan sivuilla olevissa malleissahan telit ovat nivelen kohdalla. Tästä seuraa huomattavasti parempi tilankäyttö ja paljon enemmän mahdollisuuksia tilankäyttöön. 

Eli yhtä kaikki: minusta kotimaisuus ei ole mikään etu tuossa tilauksessa, korkeintaan laatu ja osaaminen. Tietysti ne voivat hyvällä tuurilla samastakin laitteesta löytyä ihan kaikki.

----------


## late-

> Skodan sivuilla olevissa malleissahan telit ovat nivelen kohdalla. Tästä seuraa huomattavasti parempi tilankäyttö ja paljon enemmän mahdollisuuksia tilankäyttöön.


Ei taida seurata. Meidän ratageometriallamme telien väli ei kovin pitkä voi olla. Skodan vaunussa telin kohdalla on lähes koko telin pituudelta kapea käytävä. Telien välin ollessa lyhyt väliin jäävät sinänsä vapaat matkustamo-osastot jäävät nekin lyhyiksi, joten kovin kummoista tilankäyttöä ei varmaankaan syntyisi.

----------


## vristo

Voisin veikata, että myös Bombardier tarjoaa tuotteitaan jälleen ja ne ovat jotain näiden vaunujen kaltaisia (lähde: Bombardier):

Krakow

Essen

----------


## Compact

> Mutta kun pitää ehdottomasti olla 100%, vaikka se itse asiassa on aivan turhaa.


Olen jo foorumin alkuaikoina koettanut kyseenalaistaa tuota täysimatalaa ratkaisua, jonka aikoinaan vaativat käytäntöön sellaiset ihmisryhmät, jotka kulkevat edelleenkin palvelutakseilla yms., eivätkä käytä näitä hankalankallliita epäonnisia rakenneratkaisuja vieläkään. Silloin, kuten nytkin hetken kuluttua, koetaan täällä tietenkin puolustella, että terve ihminen ei rappusia kaipaa, vaan pitää olla tasaista ja on vielä mukana kaikenlaisia rattaita, joita työntämällä sitäpaitsi pääsee liikkumaan "pummilla" maksamatta mitään lipunhintaa. 

Toisaalta kehotetaan välttämään kerrostaloissa hissejä ja kävelemään portaita aina kuin mahdollista kansanterveyteen viitaten. Mutta sitä vaan aina jää ihmettelemään, että mikä vaikeus on nousta kaksi askelmaa raitiovaunussa? Kansanterveyskin siinä kohenisi. Vaunujen liikennenopeus ei "korkealattiaisesta" vaunusta, tai sanotaanko normaalista, koska matala on aina korostetusti "matala", se ei nopeutuisi sekuntiakaan, koska meidän pohjoiset erikoisolosuhteet vaativat kuitenkin aina pitkät seisonta-ajat satamääräisissä (Helsingissä 191 kpl, artikkeli Raitiossa 1/2009) raitioliikennettä hidastavissa liikennevaloissa ennen pysäkkiä, sen jälkeen tai niiden välillä. Täysimataluus on täysin turhaa harrastelijamaista höpötystä, koska sitä ei Helsinkiin voida teknis-tyydyttävästi toteuttaa.

----------


## Albert

> Voisin veikata, että myös Bombardier tarjoaa tuotteitaan jälleen ja ne ovat jotain näiden vaunujen kaltaisia (lähde: Bombardier):


Kesäkuussa UITP kongressissa Wienissä Bombardier esittelee uuden Flexity 2-tyypin. Vaunu on täysmatala mutta siinä on "konventionaaliset" telit.
Tyyppi saattaa olla kehitetty nimenomaan itä-Euroopan markkinoille, koska todetaan, että juuri siellä kaivataan tuota 100% tekniikkaa. Lähde BS.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta kehotetaan välttämään kerrostaloissa hissejä ja kävelemään portaita aina kuin mahdollista kansanterveyteen viitaten. Mutta sitä vaan aina jää ihmettelemään, että mikä vaikeus on nousta kaksi askelmaa raitiovaunussa? Kansanterveyskin siinä kohenisi. Vaunujen liikennenopeus ei "korkealattiaisesta" vaunusta, tai sanotaanko normaalista, koska matala on aina korostetusti "matala", se ei nopeutuisi sekuntiakaan, koska meidän pohjoiset erikoisolosuhteet vaativat kuitenkin aina pitkät seisonta-ajat satamääräisissä (Helsingissä 191 kpl, artikkeli Raitiossa 1/2009) raitioliikennettä hidastavissa liikennevaloissa ennen pysäkkiä, sen jälkeen tai niiden välillä. Täysimataluus on täysin turhaa harrastelijamaista höpötystä, koska sitä ei Helsinkiin voida teknis-tyydyttävästi toteuttaa.


Mielestäni pitäisi pyrkiä siihen että raitiovaunun kaikien ovien kohdalla ovat lattiat samalla korkeudella, ja mieluiten samalla korkeudella kuin pysäkin laituri. Se pitää joko toteuttaa madaltamalla lattiaa tai miksei korottamalla laituria kuten Saksan Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa on tehty. Vaunun sisällä voi sitten olla osastoja eri tasossa. 

Entsisaikojen 2-akselisissa vaunuissakin helpotettiin kyytiin nousemista niin että ovien kohdalla oli "vaunusilta" jonka lattia oli matalampana kuin vaunun keskiosa jossa istumapaikat olivat, mutta siitä  periaatteesta luovuttiin vissiin 1950-luvun 4-akselisten vaunujen myötä.

On totta että Helsingissä raitiovaunujen kulkua hidastavat muut seikat enemmän kuin portaiden nouseminen, mutta jos nyt edes ensin yksi hidaste poistettaisiin ja sitten ne muut.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Vaunujen liikennenopeus ei "korkealattiaisesta" vaunusta, tai sanotaanko normaalista, koska matala on aina korostetusti "matala", se ei nopeutuisi sekuntiakaan, koska meidän pohjoiset erikoisolosuhteet vaativat kuitenkin aina pitkät seisonta-ajat satamääräisissä (Helsingissä 191 kpl, artikkeli Raitiossa 1/2009) raitioliikennettä hidastavissa liikennevaloissa ennen pysäkkiä, sen jälkeen tai niiden välillä.


Onko siis itse asiassa turha tehdä mitään nopeuttamistoimia, koska liikennevaloissa seisotaan kuitenkin? Vai olisiko niin, että kaikkiin osa-alueisiin kannattaa vaikuttaa mahdollisuuksien mukaan? Pysäkillä vietetyn ajan ja valoissa ennen tai jälkeen pysäkkiä vietetyn ajan summa ei ole vakio.

----------


## petteri

Tietääkö kukaan milloin Helsinki päättää tarjouskilpailun toiselle kierrokselle pääsevät valmistajat?

Jos Transtech otetaam mukaan, on luultavaa, että toiselle kierrokselle pitää päästää muitakin nyrkkipajoja.

----------


## Albert

> Jos Transtech otetaam mukaan, on luultavaa, että toiselle kierrokselle pitää päästää muitakin nyrkkipajoja.





> Lyhyt selvitys nykyisestä kiskokalustotuotannosta viimeisen viiden (5) vuoden ajalta, jonka perusteella voidaan arvioida, että ilmoittautujalla on riittävä kokemus ja osaaminen kiskokaluston erityisesti raitiovaunujen toimittamisesta. Tietoja tarvitaan valittaessa osallistumispyynnön saajat. Selvityksen toimittaminen on vaatimuksena sille, että ilmoittautujalle voidaan lähettää varsinainen osallistumispyyntö
> -----
> Varsinaisen osallistumispyynnön perusteella osallistumishakemuksen jättäneiden raitiovaunujen toimittajien joukosta valitaan ne ehdokkaat, jotka kutsutaan osallistumaan neuvottelumenettelyyn.


Ehkä ihan joka "nyrkkipaja" ei täytä tuota ehtoa.
Jos jotain ymmärrän, tuo neuvottelumenettely lienee jo käynnissä. Mitä se sitten pitää sisällään. Eikös kesäkuussa ole tarkoitus tarjouspyynnöt lähettää.
Ja sopimuksen pitäisi valitun kanssa tulla voimaan 1.11.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei taida seurata. Meidän ratageometriallamme telien väli ei kovin pitkä voi olla. Skodan vaunussa telin kohdalla on lähes koko telin pituudelta kapea käytävä. Telien välin ollessa lyhyt väliin jäävät sinänsä vapaat matkustamo-osastot jäävät nekin lyhyiksi, joten kovin kummoista tilankäyttöä ei varmaankaan syntyisi.


Tämä juuri on moninivelvaunujen ongelma. Olen kerännyt jo pitkään tietoja eri vaunutyypeistä. Matalalattiaisissa moninivelvaunuissa telirakenteet ja nivelet vievät vaunun tehollista pinta-alaa niin, että samalla matkustajamäärällä moninivelvaunut ovat 515 % pidempiä kuin telivaunut.

Rakenteeltaan ja kustannuksiltaankin optimaalisia ovat Tvärbanan vaunun tapaiset osamatalat vaunut, jotka eroavatkin hyvin vähän menestyksekkäästä nivelraitiovaunun peruskonseptista. Nämä eivät vaan sovellu hyvin kuljettajarahastukseen, koska etuovea on vaikea saada matalalattiaiseksi ja ilman portaita. Kovin pitkää ei vaunusta voi tehdä, jos pitää ajaa jyrkkäkaarteisella verkolla. Usein näitä vaunuja tehdäänkin 25 metrin minimikaarresäteisiin.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Nämä eivät vaan sovellu hyvin kuljettajarahastukseen, koska etuovea on vaikea saada matalalattiaiseksi ja ilman portaita.


Suunniteltu kuljettajarahastuksen lopetusajankohta ja uusien vaunujen käyttöönotto onneksi sopivat yhteen aika hyvin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suunniteltu kuljettajarahastuksen lopetusajankohta ja uusien vaunujen käyttöönotto onneksi sopivat yhteen aika hyvin.


Pahoin pelkään, että tässäkin tyritään taas. Pitäisi sitäpaitsi olla "...kuljettajarahastuksen lopetusajankohta ja uusien vaunujen *tilaaminen*..."

----------


## risukasa

> Pahoin pelkään, että tässäkin tyritään taas. Pitäisi sitäpaitsi olla "...kuljettajarahastuksen lopetusajankohta ja uusien vaunujen *tilaaminen*..."


Käyttöönotto on vielä myöhemmin kuin tilaaminen, eli vielä varmemmin ollaan päästy rahastuksesta siihen mennessä. Ja rahastukseen sopimattomien ohjaamojen suunnittelu voidaan ajatella myös yhtenä lisäaseena poliitikkojen venkoilua vastaan. Kun se ei vaan onnistu, niin se ei onnistu  :Razz:

----------


## 339-DF

> Käyttöönotto on vielä myöhemmin kuin tilaaminen, eli vielä varmemmin ollaan päästy rahastuksesta siihen mennessä. Ja rahastukseen sopimattomien ohjaamojen suunnittelu voidaan ajatella myös yhtenä lisäaseena poliitikkojen venkoilua vastaan. Kun se ei vaan onnistu, niin se ei onnistu


Johan tuo on poliitikkojen puolesta jlk:ssa hyväksytty. Nyt kestää vaan lippuautomaattien selvittäminen, ja eiköhän siihenkin muutama vuosi saada kulumaan.

HKL-RL mun ymmärtääkseni haluaisi tilata kuljettajarahastukseen soveltuvan vaunun ihan siitä käytännön syystä, että poliittiset päätökset ovat aina mitä ovat; ehkä seuraavalla valtuustokaudella palataan taas kuljettajarahastukseen, ja siinä sitä sitten ollaan hankalien ja ehkä osin mahdottomien tai ainakin kalliiden ja epämukavien muutostöiden edessä.

----------


## risukasa

> Johan tuo on poliitikkojen puolesta jlk:ssa hyväksytty. Nyt kestää vaan lippuautomaattien selvittäminen, ja eiköhän siihenkin muutama vuosi saada kulumaan.



Toivottavasti selvitetäänkin kunnolla. Suurin uhkakuva joka tulee mieleeni on, että lippuautomaateiksi hankitaan jotain Windows-pohjaisia romuja, jotka tarjoavat BSOD:iä lipun sijaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL-RL mun ymmärtääkseni haluaisi tilata kuljettajarahastukseen soveltuvan vaunun ihan siitä käytännön syystä, että poliittiset päätökset ovat aina mitä ovat; ehkä seuraavalla valtuustokaudella palataan taas kuljettajarahastukseen, ja siinä sitä sitten ollaan hankalien ja ehkä osin mahdottomien tai ainakin kalliiden ja epämukavien muutostöiden edessä.


Mun mielestäni kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista kannattaa kokeilla ensiksi pilottina jollain tietyllä linjalla, ja saatujen kokemusten perusteella jatkaa muihin tai sitten ei. 

Jos raide-jokeri olisi jo olemassa kun kokeiluun ryhdytään, se olisi sopivin pilottilinjaksi, mutta sen  puuttuessa jokin muu joka ei mene ihan keskustan kautta, ja jolla ei matkusta ulkopaikkakuntalaisia niin paljon, kuten esim kasi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mun mielestäni kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista kannattaa kokeilla ensiksi pilottina jollain tietyllä linjalla, ja saatujen kokemusten perusteella jatkaa muihin tai sitten ei.


No sehän vasta asioita sotkeekin, jos jollain linjalla kuskilta saa lippuja ja jollain ei. Takuuvarmasti kokemukset siitä kokeilusta ovat huonoja. Tämä on muutenkin asia, joka vaikuttaa kokonaisuutena positiivisesti vasta pitkän ajan kuluttua. Hyödyt ovat kyllä tarkkaan tiedossa, joten ei siihen mitään kokeilua tarvita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mun mielestäni kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumista kannattaa kokeilla ensiksi pilottina jollain tietyllä linjalla, ja saatujen kokemusten perusteella jatkaa muihin tai sitten ei. 
> 
> Jos raide-jokeri olisi jo olemassa kun kokeiluun ryhdytään, se olisi sopivin pilottilinjaksi, mutta sen  puuttuessa jokin muu joka ei mene ihan keskustan kautta, ja jolla ei matkusta ulkopaikkakuntalaisia niin paljon, kuten esim kasi.


Miksi kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisesta pitäisi tehdä elämää suurempi draama? Ja miksi se olisi muka niin vaikeaa ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, että kokeilu pitäisi rajoittaa jonnekin laitakaupungille? Veikkaisin että keskimäärin turistille (varsinkin suomea taitamattomalle) on vaikeampaa kiireessä asioida kuljettajan kanssa vaunuun noustessa kuin rauhassa tavata ohjeita pysäkillä lippuautomaatin kyljestä.

Kyseessä olisi tosi helppo kertarysäys-tyyppinen uudistus. Kertalippuautomaatit ja matkakorttilukijat pysäkeille ja huput pois niiden päältä kerralla vaikka klo 5.00 ke 1.7.2009. Siitä eteenpäin kuljettajat eivät vaan möisi lippuja. Mitä muuta vielä vaaditaan?

Vai onko kyseessä se ilmiö, että kun lippujen myynti siirtyy rahastajalta kuljettajalle, se pitää korvata palkanlisällä, ja kun se siirtyy kuljettajalta automaatille, niin tuokin pitää korvata palkanlisällä?

Ainakaan en näe mitään faktapohjaista syytä koplata kalustouudistusta ja lipunmyyntiuudistusta. Yleensäkään yhteen kuulumattomien asioiden koplaaminen väkisin yhteen ei helpota uudistusten aikaansaamista vaan pikemminkin jumiuttaa tilanteen kun on aina vaan enemmän intressitahoja, jotka vastustavat koko pakettia. Näkeehän tämän jo EU:nkin tasolla, kun neuvotellaan vuosia kaikenkattavasta isosta kompromissipaketista, joka kaatuu kun joku vastustaa kiivaasti jotain yhtä yksityiskohtaa. Politiikassa koplaus on ymmärrettävissä vain sitä kautta, että asioilla käydään kauppaa ja yritetään saada omat vaatimukset läpi suostumalla ehdollisesti toisten vaatimuksiin, joissa itsellä ei ole niin vahvaa omaa intressiä. Mutta jos vain teknokraattisesti halutaan asioita eteenpäin, niin niitä on parempi ajaa yksittäisinä asioina jos ne sellaisia oikeasti ovat. Silloin toteutumistodennäköisyys on suurempi ja aikataulu nopeampi, kun ei turhaan jossitella ja problematisoida yksinkertaisia asioita.

----------


## Albert

Toisella kierroksella mukana olevat yhdeksän valmistajaa:

AlstomAnsaldoBredaBombardierCAFSiemensStadlerCrotramHeiterblick/VosslohSkoda
Lähde:Tramways & Urban Transit

----------


## hylje

Sääliksi käy Otanmäkeä. Varteenotettavia tarjoajia tuntuu olevan liikkeellä, hyvä stadille.

----------


## vristo

Kas tosiaankin: Transtech on sitten jo pudotettu pois.

Noilla muilla on kyllä ihan vastaavia tuotteita tarjolla.

----------


## vristo

Koetan ihan vaan arvailla, mitä noilla yhdeksällä olisi tarjolla.

Alstom-CITADIS-varsin tunnettu ratikka monessa kaupungissa, luonnollisesti varsinkin RanskassaAnsaldoBreda-Sirio-sama kuin Goteborgin raitioteillä, mutta arvatenkin tarjotaan kapeampana yms.Bombardier- tarjonnee BOMBARDIER FLEXITY-perhettään.CAF-"100% LOW FLOOR BILBAO STREETCAR"Siemens- onkin mielenkiitoinen: mika se tarjoaa näistä? Avenio, Combino Plus vaiko ULF?Stadler-tarjonnee ilmajousitettua Tangoaan, tuskin sentään Variobahnia.Crotram-tuttu kaikilleHeiterblick/Vossloh-tämä lienee aikalailla Transtechin tarjoaman tuotteen kaltainen?Skoda-KODA 15T

Tuossa omat spekulaationi.

----------


## Albert

Mutta onkos olemassa ainuttakaan metristä Citadista?
Caf myös _Vitoria streetcar_

----------


## Albert

> Toisella kierroksella mukana olevat yhdeksän valmistajaa:
> Lähde:Tramways & Urban Transit


Tälle tiedolle olen yrittänyt etsiä vahvistusta, vaikka T&UT onkin vanha ja arvostettu julkaisu.
Onkohan tuo tieto maassamme niin salainen, vai mistä onkaan kyse...

----------


## 339-DF

> Tälle tiedolle olen yrittänyt etsiä vahvistusta, vaikka T&UT onkin vanha ja arvostettu julkaisu.


Ei löydy vahvistusta, kun tieto on väärä. Ja kyllä Transtechkin on edelleen mukana.

Hommahan meni suunnilleen niin, että "ekalla kierroksella" kuka vaan sai ilmoittaa olevansa halukas jättämään tarjouksen ja tilaamaan tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat. Halukkaita oli vähän toistakymmentä.

Yhdeksän jätti sitten alustavat tarjoukset, jotka nekään eivät vielä mitään tarjouksia ole, vaan enemmänkin vakavia keskustelunavauksia. Tämä kai on se "toinen kierros". Ja senhän me kaikki tiedämme, että Transtech on tälle toiselle kierrokselle osallistunut.

Näistä yhdeksästä HKL sitten valitsee muutaman, ehkä 2-3, joiden kanssa neuvotellaan todelliset tarjoukset. Tiedossa ei vielä ole, keitä nämä 2-3 toimittajaa ovat. Joka tapauksessa pidän todennäköisenä, että Transtech on näistä yksi. Kesällä ollaan varmaan viisaampia.

----------


## Compact

> Tälle tiedolle olen yrittänyt etsiä vahvistusta, vaikka T&UT onkin vanha ja arvostettu julkaisu.
> Onkohan tuo tieto maassamme niin salainen, vai mistä onkaan kyse...


Painetussa T&UT-lehdessä on uutislähteeksi mainittu herra nimeltä A. Bailey.

----------


## late-

> Tälle tiedolle olen yrittänyt etsiä vahvistusta, vaikka T&UT onkin vanha ja arvostettu julkaisu.
> Onkohan tuo tieto maassamme niin salainen, vai mistä onkaan kyse...


Useimmat hankintoihin liittyvät tiedot ovat salassa pidettäviä hankintaprosessin aikana. Ymmärtääkseni tätä seuraavaan vaiheeseen valittavien tarjoajien nimet on tarkoitus julkistaa, mikäli juristit sen sallituksi tulkitsevat.

T&UT on mukava julkaisu, mutta uutispalstan tiedot eivät aina ole täsmällisiä, koska ne kerätään ja tulkitaan varsin vaihtelevista lähteistä. Helsinginkin hankkeista kerrotaan ajoittain vähintäänkin outoja uutisia.

----------


## GM 5

> Siemens- onkin mielenkiitoinen: mika se tarjoaa näistä? Avenio, Combino Plus vaiko ULF?
> Stadler-tarjonnee ilmajousitettua Tangoaan, tuskin sentään Variobahnia.



Tietääkseni ULF:ia ei saa metrin raideleveydelle. Innsbruckin (raideleveys 1000mm) uusien vaunujen hankinnan yhteydessä mainitiin, ettei ULF sovi sen nivelissä olevien kapeiden portaalien takia, joita pitäisi metristä rataa varten kaventaa entisestään reippaasti.

Tango olisi mielenkiintoinen valinta. Vaunuhan on jo ollut kauemmin koeajossa (ja hiljattain kai myös linja-ajossa), eikä huonoja uutisia ole oikeastaan kuulunut. Jos jollakulla on tietoa, sitä otetaan kiitollisena vastaan!

Vaunuun mahtuu 276 matkustajaa, minusta myös Helsinkiin sopiva kapasiteetti. Sääli, että näin ei ilmeisesti tule käymään.. Siltä varalta, jos joku kyseenalaistaa vaunun sopivuuden Helsingin "erityisolosuhteisiin": Baselin raitiovaunuverkko on myös hyvin haastava ja vaunu tulee ajamaan myös niillä ahtailla, jyrkillä ja kiemurtelevilla kaduilla sekä BLT:n että BVB:n linjoilla.

Tässä lyhyt katsaus BLT:n kotisivuilta:

http://www.blt.ch/Unternehmen/BLTFil...ilm-tango.aspx

HUOM: Jopa Itävallan murteen osaajana, joka muistuttaa osin Baselissa puhuttua Sveitsin-Saksaa, yllä olevan lyhytelokuvan puhuttua kieltä on välillä vaikea ymmärtää. Jos ei ymmärrä, ei haittaa, on se silti vaikuttava vaunu.

Tällä sivulla on myös muutama kuva vaunusta:

http://www.blt.ch/Unternehmen/Fotoga...lerieTram.aspx

----------


## Albert

> Ei löydy vahvistusta, kun tieto on väärä. Ja kyllä Transtechkin on edelleen mukana.


Tiedätkö muut mukana olevat?




> Painetussa T&UT-lehdessä on uutislähteeksi mainittu herra nimeltä A. Bailey.


Samainen nimi on samassa lehdessä monen muunkin hieman vastaavanlaisen uutisen yhteydessä.




> T&UT on mukava julkaisu, mutta uutispalstan tiedot eivät aina ole täsmällisiä, koska ne kerätään ja tulkitaan varsin vaihtelevista lähteistä. Helsinginkin hankkeista kerrotaan ajoittain vähintäänkin outoja uutisia.


Tuo on toki totta. Eihän "Hesariakaan" pidä lukea sinisilmäisesti. 
Mutta mistähän Bailey on tuonkin luettelon sitten "keksinyt". Tuskin ihan kokonaan omasta päästään. Täällä Suomessahan emme tiedä asiasta mitään...

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt saatiin sitten virallinen tiedote asian etenemisestä. Alunperin kiinnostuneita yrityksiä oli yhdeksän, tarjoukset pyydetään nyt viideltä "jatkoon päässeeltä". Mukana mm. Transtech sekä Skoda. Täydelliset listat HKL:n tiedotteessa.

HKL:n kannalta lienee hyvä asia, jos kaikki viisi myös jättävät tarjouksen. Se ei kuitenkaan tietenkään ole lainkaan varmaa.

----------


## ess

Olisi sitten varmaan kannattanut jättää kaikki tarjoajat mukaan loppusuoralle. Hienoa että ainakin kotimainen Transtech on mukana. Skodallakin luulisi olevan kokemusta huonokuntoisesta radasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi sitten varmaan kannattanut jättää kaikki tarjoajat mukaan loppusuoralle.


Onhan siinä vähemmän töitä tarjousten käsittelijöille, kun "toivottomat" on karsittu ennakkoon pois, eli eiköhän tämä menettely ole sikäli ihan perusteltu. Alunperin puhuttiin siitä, että vain pari-kolme tarjoajaa valitaan jatkoon, nyt kuitenkin on valittu jopa viisi. Jos näistä viidestä 3-4 jättää tarjouksen, niin siinä on mielestäni vielä riitävästi valinnanvaraa ja aito kilpailutilanne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hienoa että ainakin kotimainen Transtech on mukana. Skodallakin luulisi olevan kokemusta huonokuntoisesta radasta.


Mä luulen myös, että näiden kahden välillä kisa tullaan käytännössä käymään.

----------


## SD202

> Nyt saatiin sitten virallinen tiedote asian etenemisestä. Alunperin kiinnostuneita yrityksiä oli yhdeksän, tarjoukset pyydetään nyt viideltä "jatkoon päässeeltä". Mukana mm. Transtech sekä Skoda. Täydelliset listat HKL:n tiedotteessa.


Sinällään kummallista, että ainoa valmistaja, joka toimitti vaununsa tänne Suomeen koekäytettäväksi, tippui pois ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen. No, tasan ei käy onnen lahjat - varsinkaan ex.Jugoslaviassa.  :Wink: 

Ja olen samaa mieltä parin muunkin kirjoittajan kanssa siitä, että Tsekkoslovakiassa/Tsekissä sitä kokemusta tosiaan onkin, kun on pitänyt rakentaa vaunuja (erittäin) huonokuntoisille radoille.

----------


## vristo

Tuo Skodahan olisi oikein fiksun oloinen: linkki. Muunmuassa se ovet ovat minusta metromaisen selkeästi ja tyylikkäästi. Sisätilaratkaisut ovat myöskin selkeitä, vaikkakin tuo nivelkohta, jossa on teli, on hieman "tunnelimainen".

Korostan vielä, että pidän Transtechin yhä mukanaoloa erittäin myönteisenä asiana ja toivottavasti tekevät tarjouksen myös M300-metrojunista.

----------


## Albert

Nyt voi hieman tarkemmin tutustua *Transtech*in vaunuun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo Skodahan olisi oikein fiksun oloinen: linkki. Muunmuassa se ovet ovat minusta metromaisen selkeästi ja tyylikkäästi. Sisätilaratkaisut ovat myöskin selkeitä, vaikkakin tuo nivelkohta, jossa on teli, on hieman "tunnelimainen".


Mielestäni Skodan vaunu ei näytä erityisen tyylikkäältä, vaikka se varmaan asiansa ajaa. Mutta tällaisia vehkeitä hankittaessa ei kannata ulkonäköön tuijottaa. Tämä raitiovaunuja valmistava Skoda ei liene enää ollenkaan samaa tehdaskonsernia kuin autoja valmistava Skoda, mutta täytyy nosta hattua tsekeille joka tapauksessa, kun ennen lännessä  halveksitusta automerkistä on saatu menestystuote. Sama voisi ihan hyvin toistua myös kiskokaluston osalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta tällaisia vehkeitä hankittaessa ei kannata ulkonäköön tuijottaa.


Samaa mieltä - muotoilunhan asiakas voi sitten suunnitella sellaiseksi kuin itse haluaa.

----------


## ess

> Tämä raitiovaunuja valmistava Skoda ei liene enää ollenkaan samaa tehdaskonsernia kuin autoja valmistava Skoda, mutta täytyy nosta hattua tsekeille joka tapauksessa, kun ennen lännessä  halveksitusta automerkistä on saatu menestystuote. Sama voisi ihan hyvin toistua myös kiskokaluston osalta.


Skoda Autohan on täysin Volkswagen AG:n omistama tytäryhtiö eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä raideliikennekalustoa valmistavan Skodan kanssa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0koda_Works
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0k...lkswagen_Group

Renault ilmeisesti teki Skoda Autosta paremman tarjouksen kuin Volkswagen, mutta olisi muuttanut Tshekin tehtaat vain tuottamaan Renaultin omia malleja.

----------


## 339-DF

Tarjouspyynnöt lähtivät valituille valmistajille viime viikolla. Vuoden loppuun mennessä tietänemme kuka Helsingin seuraavat uudet vaunut toimittaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt voi hieman tarkemmin tutustua *Transtech*in vaunuun.


Avainsana näyttäis olevan 'hieman'. Mie en oikeasti ymmärrä alan tekniikasta yhtään mitään. Yritin tiirailla kuvasta, että esitys muistuttais telien ja nivelten osalta lähinnä Flexity Classicia, joka on 70 % matala. Transtech sanoo olevansa täysin matala ja että kaikki akselit vaunussa ovat vetäviä. Osaako joku valaista, mikä on tuo "nerokas" rakennelma, jolla telit ja moottorit on mahdutettu penkin alle? Onko keskikäytävä telin kohdalla yhdellä jalalla hypeltävä? Paljonko tuossa rakennelmassa on muualta lisensoitua ja paljonko kotimaista neronleimausta?

----------


## MaZo

> Avainsana näyttäis olevan 'hieman'. Mie en oikeasti ymmärrä alan tekniikasta yhtään mitään. Yritin tiirailla kuvasta, että esitys muistuttais telien ja nivelten osalta lähinnä Flexity Classicia, joka on 70 % matala. Transtech sanoo olevansa täysin matala ja että kaikki akselit vaunussa ovat vetäviä. Osaako joku valaista, mikä on tuo "nerokas" rakennelma, jolla telit ja moottorit on mahdutettu penkin alle? Onko keskikäytävä telin kohdalla yhdellä jalalla hypeltävä? Paljonko tuossa rakennelmassa on muualta lisensoitua ja paljonko kotimaista neronleimausta?


Varmaan toteutus on vastaava kuin Valillaan rakennetussa maketissa, eli lattia on telien kohdalla korkeammalla kuin ovilla ja näennäinen täysi matalalattiaisuus perustuu ramppeihin näiden välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmaan toteutus on vastaava kuin Valillaan rakennetussa maketissa, eli lattia on telien kohdalla korkeammalla kuin ovilla ja näennäinen täysi matalalattiaisuus perustuu ramppeihin näiden välillä.


HKL on suunnitellut tällaista konseptia itse ja suunnitelmaa on esitelty avoimesti kaikille vaunuvalmistajille. Osa valmistajista on tarttunut tähän ideaan, toiset ovat tarjonneet sitä, mitä niillä on itsellään valmiina.

Sellainen vaunu kuin Transtech esittelee ei ole täysin ainutlaatuinen maailmalla. Ideasta on erilaisia versioita. Jos keskivaunun telit ovat juoksutelit, ne voidaan tehdä pienipyöräisiksi ja mataluutta saadaan helposti siten. Keskivaunu voidaan tehdä ovettomaksi, jolloin lattiakorkeus ei ole kriittinen. Ramppien avulla lattiasta saadaan jatkuva, jolloin lattian korkeus ei merkitse portaita, jotka ovat liikuntaeste ja kompastumisriski.

Matalalattiaisuuden pääasiallinen tarkoitus on poistaa portaat vaunun ja laiturin muodostamasta kulkutilasta siten, että laituri voi olla katutilassa ilman putoamisriskiä. Kaltevuudeltaan 810° rampit soveltuvat korkeustasojen välille siten, ettei käytännössä ole eroa sillä, onko lattia suora vai kalteva.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos keskivaunun telit ovat juoksutelit, ne voidaan tehdä pienipyöräisiksi ja mataluutta saadaan helposti siten.


Vaikuttaako pyörien koko raitiovaunujen ajo-ominaisuuksiin mitenkään, esim suuremmilla nopeuksilla? Entä onko raiteeltasuistumisvaara esim vaihteissa suurempi pienemmillä pyörillä? Onko tavallista että raitiovaunujen eri akseleissa on erikokoisia pyöriä, voiko kaikki akselit silloin olla vetäviä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikuttaako pyörien koko raitiovaunujen ajo-ominaisuuksiin mitenkään, esim suuremmilla nopeuksilla?


Kyllä. Telin keskittyminen suoraan on heikompaa, vaihteet ja risteykset tuntuvat enemmän.




> Entä onko raiteeltasuistumisvaara esim vaihteissa suurempi pienemmillä pyörillä?


On.




> Onko tavallista että raitiovaunujen eri akseleissa on erikokoisia pyöriä, voiko kaikki akselit silloin olla vetäviä?


Eri kokoisia pyöriä on käytetty melkein koko ratikoiden elinajan. Tunnettu ratkaisu on ns. Maxim-teli. Siinä on isopyöräinen vetoakseli ja pienipyöräinen juoksuakseli. Moottorit ja vaihteistot olivat raskaita ja kalliita 1900-luvun alussa. Vaunun akselit saatiin kääntyviksi ja ajo-ominaisuudet paremmiksi lisäämättä moottoreiden ja vaihteistojen määrää.

Berliinin historiaa käsittelevällä sivullani on kuva berliiniläisestä vaunusta, jossa on Maxim-telit. Huomaat pyörien kokoeron laakeripesien korkeuserosta. Nämä vaunut olivat käytössä 54 vuotta!

Pieni pyöräkoko ei sinänsä estä akselia olemasta vetävä. Mutta tarvitaan tietenkin pienikokoisia vaihteistoja, ja ne rajoittavat akselin tehoa. Siksi pientä pyöräkokoa on käytetty juoksuakseleilla ja vetävät akselit ovat normaalikokoisilla pyöräkerroilla eli noin 650800 mm halkaisijalla.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Sellainen vaunu kuin Transtech esittelee ei ole täysin ainutlaatuinen maailmalla. Ideasta on erilaisia versioita. Jos keskivaunun telit ovat juoksutelit, ne voidaan tehdä pienipyöräisiksi ja mataluutta saadaan helposti siten. Antero


Transtechin vaunussa kai kaikki akselit olisivat vetäviä, siis ei juoksutelejä. Olisiko tämä Helsingissä erityisen hyvä asia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Transtechin vaunussa kai kaikki akselit olisivat vetäviä, siis ei juoksutelejä. Olisiko tämä Helsingissä erityisen hyvä asia?


Kaikkien pyörien vetämisessä on etunsa:
- paras mäennousukyky
- tehokas sähköjarru
- alhaisin mahdollinen akselipaino, kun kokonaispaino jaetaan tasan
- paras vetovoima kaarteissa
- tasaa pyörien ja raiteen kulumista

Haittana on:
- periaatteessa kalliimpi kuin osittaiset juoksuakselit
- huollettavien osin määrä suurempi kun vetolaitteita enemmän
- moottoriteli tarvitsee enemmän tilaa kuin juoksuteli, joten matalalattiaisuus periaatteessa huonompi

Haittojen periaatteellisuus johtuu siitä, että esim. hinnassa kokonaisvaikutus ei ole kovin suuri. Käytännön ylläpidossa voi myös olla jopa lisäkustannuksia erilaisista teleistä. Esimerkiksi pienet juoksupyörät tuovat omat hankaluutensa. Vaikka huollettavia osia on vähemmän, huoltotyötä voi olla useammin ja siten enemmän. Pienillä pyörillä on pyritty esim. tekemään tilaa matalalle lattialle.

Tilantarve voi myös olla enempi teoreettista. Arvokkainta on tila pyörien välissä. Jos moottorit, vaihteisto ja jarrut ovat pyörien ulkopuolella, niiden puuttuminen ei kuitenkaan levennä eikä madalla keskikäytävää. Istuinten alla oleva tila menee tavallisesti joka tapauksessa hukkaan, joten jos siellä on tilaa komponenteille, komponenttien pois jättäminen ei mitään säästäkään.

Antero

----------


## ess

> Transtechin vaunussa kai kaikki akselit olisivat vetäviä, siis ei juoksutelejä. Olisiko tämä Helsingissä erityisen hyvä asia?


Kyllä kai. Välipalanivelkin sutii aikalailla joskus täysin kuivallakin kiskolla. Pelkkä tehojen lisääminen ei tee autuaaksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Kyllä kai. Välipalanivelkin sutii aikalailla joskus täysin kuivallakin kiskolla. Pelkkä tehojen lisääminen ei tee autuaaksi.


Varmaan nykyaikaisella luiston/sutimisenestolla tuokin ongelma lievenisi aika paljon. Mutta rataprofiilit ja pysäkkitiheys tosiaan suosivat useammalla akselilla vetävää vaunua, jotta kiihtyvyydet maksimoituvat. Jokerille taas en pitäisi tarpeellisena useammalla kuin neljällä akselilla vetävää vaunua, koska siellä on nyt mahdollisuus suunnitella rata kaluston mukaiseksi.

----------


## Eki

> Tämä raitiovaunuja valmistava Skoda ei liene enää ollenkaan samaa tehdaskonsernia kuin autoja valmistava Skoda...





> Skoda Autohan on täysin Volkswagen AG:n omistama tytäryhtiö eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä raideliikennekalustoa valmistavan Skodan kanssa.


Ennen nämä Skodan raitiovaunut (ja kuorma-autot) tunnettiin paremmin nimellä Tatra...  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

Uusien vaunujen hankintailmoituksessa 23.12.2008, oli sopimuksen alkamispäiväksi merkitty 1.11.2009. 
Saanemme siis piankin tietää ovatko vaunut ForCityjä vai Transtechejä.  :Smile:

----------


## sarod

Miten on, onko tuo 1.11.2009 jokin täysin fiktiivinen päivämäärä, vai kuinka realistista on odottaa päätöksen julkistamista tällä viikolla?

----------


## MaZo

> Uusien vaunujen hankintailmoituksessa 23.12.2008, oli sopimuksen alkamispäiväksi merkitty 1.11.2009. 
> Saanemme siis piankin tietää ovatko vaunut ForCityjä vai Transtechejä.


En ole nähnyt hankintailmoitusta, mutta uskoakseni nyt eletään vasta tarjousten jättöaikaa. Arvioisin, että tarjousten läpikäynnin, neuvotteluiden yms. jälkeen sopimus saadaan solmittua vasta ensi vuoden puolella.
Ei siis kannata vielä ruveta pidättämään hengitystä.

----------


## Albert

Hankintailmoituksessa 23.12.2008 mainitaan sopimuksen alkamispäiväksi 1.11.2009. Siksi vain luulin, että kohta kuuluu.

----------


## MaZo

> Hankintailmoituksessa 23.12.2008 mainitaan sopimuksen alkamispäiväksi 1.11.2009. Siksi vain luulin, että kohta kuuluu.


Kyllä siellä niin näyttää lukevan. Tuota päivämäärää ei kuitenkaan kannata tuijottaa, koska tarjouspyynnössä pyydetään jättämään tarjoukset viimeistään näihin aikoihin.

----------


## vristo

Ylihuomenna siis HKL-Johtokunnan kokouksessa saattaa tapahtua?

----------


## 339-DF

Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä on joskus marraskuun lopulla. Tarjouspyynnöt lähtivät kesällä myöhemmin kuin oli suunniteltu.

----------


## Albert

> Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä on joskus marraskuun lopulla. Tarjouspyynnöt lähtivät kesällä myöhemmin kuin oli suunniteltu.


No sitten. Täytyyhän tarjoukset käsitelläkin ja sitten tehdä se päätös.
Mämmikin on ehkä jo syöty silloin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mämmikin on ehkä jo syöty silloin.


Taitaa olla.

Kun tarjoukset tulevat, niin uskoisin, että näin ison kaupan ollessa kyseessä menee hyvinkin viikkoja siihen, että ne käydään HKL:llä läpi ja lopuksi pisteytetään. Sitten vasta tiedetään, keneltä ostetaan. Ja kun väliin tulevat joulu ja uusivuosi, niin varmaan vasta ensi vuoden puolella päästään hankintasopimusneuvotteluihin "voittajan kanssa".

Toimittajan kanssa neuvotellaan oletettavasti kuukausia varsinaisesta hankintasopimuksesta. On kuitenkin niin iso kauppa, ja HKL:lla sellaiset kokemukset edellisestä kaupasta, että hankintasopimus mahtaa olla aikamoinen paperinivaska. Ja voihan olla, ettei sopimukseen jostain syystä päästäkään, jolloin pitää valita kakkosvaihtoehto jne.

Enpä tiedä, onko hankintasopimusneuvottelujen alkaminenkaan julkista tietoa, ts kerrotaanko meille silloin, kenen kanssa neuvotellaan ja keneltä vaunut mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä hankitaan. Niin että saattaa hyvinkin olla niin, että vasta mämmin jälkeen tiedämme, kuka uudet vaunut toimittaa.

Tietääkö kukaan, onko vielä tarkoitus saada protot (1-2 kpl) koeajoihin 2011 lopulla? Aika tiukalta näyttää mun mielestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Enpä tiedä, onko hankintasopimusneuvottelujen alkaminenkaan julkista tietoa, ts kerrotaanko meille silloin, kenen kanssa neuvotellaan ja keneltä vaunut mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä hankitaan.


Näin ison tarjouskilpailun voittajan valitsee HKL:n johtokunta ja sen tekemät hankintapäätökset ovat julkisia päätöksen tekemisen jälkeen. Hankintapäätöksen jälkeen tulee 21 päivän valitusaika markkinaoikeuteen ja jos kukaan ei valita, voidaan hankintasopimuksesta alkaa neuvotella (toki neuvottelut voidaan aloittaa jo valitusaikana, mutta sopimusta ei saa allekirjoittaa ennen valitusajan päättymistä).

----------


## Zambo

> Hankintapäätöksen jälkeen tulee 21 päivän valitusaika markkinaoikeuteen ja jos kukaan ei valita, voidaan hankintasopimuksesta alkaa neuvotella (toki neuvottelut voidaan aloittaa jo valitusaikana, mutta sopimusta ei saa allekirjoittaa ennen valitusajan päättymistä).


Valitushan asiasta taitaa olla tulossa, jos Skoda ei menesty:
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/uutiset/article295633.ece
Toki riippuu varmaan voittajasta.

Jollei ole mieli muuttunut sitten kesäkuun.

----------


## hmikko

> Valitushan asiasta taitaa olla tulossa, jos Skoda ei menesty:
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/uutiset/article295633.ece
> Toki riippuu varmaan voittajasta.
> 
> Jollei ole mieli muuttunut sitten kesäkuun.


Kiitos linkistä.  Epäilemättä kotimaisen paperiratikan valitseminen aiheuttaisi pahennusta, eikä vaan Skodalla. Toisaalta Transtechin konsepti ei ole ennen kokematon, niin kuin täällä on esitetty, joten tekniikan puolesta valituksia on ehkä vaikea perustella.

Pienen valmistajan huoli on tietysti ymmärrettävä. Kroatialaisten ratikanmyynnissä oli minusta hieman hämmentävän voimakas kansallishurmos, ja tässä on jotain etäisesti samaa. Ollaan ilmeisesti ajamassa ratikalla maa (länsi)maailmanmaineeseen (Tatralla on tietty pitkät perinteet muutenkin). Olisi hieman vaikea kuvitella Transtechin vientikauppojen nostavan samanlaista tunnelmaa. No, Suomi on tietysti ollut itsenäinen pidempään ja suomalaisella merkillä varustettu puhelin on jo myyty planeetan viimeiseenkin peräkylään. Intohan siinä haihtuu, eip voi mitään, eikä hehkutus tainnut kansanluonteesta johtuen olla ihan samalla tasolla muutenkaan.

----------


## teme

Kainuun Sanomien mukaan tarjousten jättöpäivä on joulukuun alussa ja hankintapäätös on huhtikuussa, http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/cs/Sate...vaunuihin.html

----------


## GT8N

> http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/cs/Sate...vaunuihin.html


Artikkelin kuvateksti: _HKL aikoo korvata 40 vanhaa nivelratikkaa uusilla matalalattiaisilla ja pidemmillä vaunuilla vuoteen 2016 mennessä._ Tuon "vanhaa nivelratikkaa" -kohdan tilalle kun laittaa sanan Variotram, voidaan ehkä olla lähempänä totuutta.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Hieman yllättävää (YLE-Uutiset tänään):

Helsingin ratikkakaupoista kilpailee kolme valmistajaa

----------


## 339-DF

Ei sitten näköjään Skoda tarjonnut. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä?

----------


## vristo

Tällainen ihan veikkaus vaan:

Bombaa ei voi valita "sattuneesta syystä", eikä nyt ainakaan mitään espanjalaista (CAF) Pohjolan kylmiin olosuhteisiin. Voittaja on: Transtech  :Smile: .

----------


## Puolimatala

Pidän itsekkin peukkuja Transtechille!

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei sitten näköjään Skoda tarjonnut. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä?


Jospa Skoda on vainunnut, että kauppa on jo junailtu kotiinpäin Transtechille suljetuissa kabineteissa...

----------


## teme

> Ei sitten näköjään Skoda tarjonnut. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä?


Sopimusehdot eli vastuut?

----------


## Zambo

> Ei sitten näköjään Skoda tarjonnut. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä?


Skoda menettänee myös oikeuden valittaa tarjouskilpailun lopputuloksesta, kun ei edes vaivaudu tekemään tarjousta.

----------


## vristo

> Skoda menettänee myös oikeuden valittaa tarjouskilpailun lopputuloksesta, kun ei edes vaivaudu tekemään tarjousta.


Jospa ajattelivat tosiaankin, että ei maksa vaivaa ja kuluja olla jättämättä tarjousta, joka tuo mahdollisesti vain harmia, lisää kuluja ja kenties tahrautunutta mainetta. Pääsee vähemmällä; raitioteitä maailmalla kuitenkin riittää. 

Tai jospa: eivät vain saaneet tarjoustaan sisään määräaikaan mennessä?

----------


## petteri

Transtechinhän ei paljon tarvitse välittää tulevaisuudesta. Jos ratikkatoimitus menee pieleen, firma menee vaan konkkaan. Toisaalta, jos tilauksia ei tule, konkka on myös edessä. Isompien valmistajien pitää enemmän vastata tuotteistaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Jospa ajattelivat tosiaankin, että ei maksa vaivaa ja kuluja olla jättämättä tarjousta, joka tuo mahdollisesti vain harmia, lisää kuluja ja kenties tahrautunutta mainetta. Pääsee vähemmällä; raitioteitä maailmalla kuitenkin riittää.


Joku Skodan johtaja sanoi tännekin linkatussa haastattelussa, että firmalla ei ole juuri jakoa Länsi-Euroopan markkinoilla, kun isot ratikkamaat suosivat omia valmistajiaan (viittaus oli ilmeisesti lähinnä Ranskaan ja Alstomiin). Jotenkin sain sen käsityksen, että tilauskirjat eivät varsinaisesti pursuile töitä.

Ainakin poikkeavan näköinen Skodan vaunu olisi ollut. Kuvia katsellessa silmä jotensakin tottui lähellä nokkaa näkyvillä kääntyilevään teliin, vaikka se tekeekin vaunusta aikalailla bussin näköisen.

----------


## Albert

> Pidän itsekkin peukkuja Transtechille!


Minä pidän peukkuja sille, että HKL-RL saisi toimivan vaunutyypin!

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä pidän peukkuja sille, että HKL-RL saisi toimivan vaunutyypin!


Niin minäkin! Ja toivon sellaisen syntyvän Transtechin tehtaalla.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:17 ----------




> Isompien valmistajien pitää enemmän vastata tuotteistaan.


Pikemminkin päinvastoin. Isompien valmistajien ei tarvii niin välittää, jos yksi kauppa sadasta menee pieleen. Onhan kuitenkin 99 toimivaa referenssiä. Sen sijaan pienellä toimittajalla ei ole varaa antaa yhdenkään toimituksen mennä pieleen, joten on annettava kaikkensa ja tehtävä 101% varman päälle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Isompien valmistajien ei tarvii niin välittää, jos yksi kauppa sadasta menee pieleen.


Bombardierin huolenpito Adtranzin Helsinkiin sopimattomasta konstruktiosta ja sen korjailuun syytämä raha kertovat kyllä juuri päinvastaista. Isotkin firmat keräävät mainetta aina paljon herkemmin epäonnistumisista kuin onnistumisista.

Ja väite, ettei Bombardieria voi valita "sattuneesta syystä" on kyllä vailla pohjaa. Eihän Variotram todellakaan ole edes Bombardierin Helsingille myymä, vaan sen vain epäonninen perintölahja. Ennemminkin Bombardierin pisteitä vain kohottaa se, mitä se on halunnut tehdä Variotramien kunnossapidon hyväksi. Bombardierilla on noista tarjonneista firmoista ainakin paras näkemys Helsingin rataverkon vaatimuksista, ja vieläpä isolla etumatkalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bombardierin huolenpito Adtranzin Helsinkiin sopimattomasta konstruktiosta ja sen korjailuun syytämä raha kertovat kyllä juuri päinvastaista.


Olet kyllä oikeassa tuossa. Bombardier on vastuussa tuosta Adtranzin epäonnistuneeksi osoittautuneesta kaupasta, eikä heillä oikein ollut muita vaihtoehtoja kuin kaupan peruminen taikka nykyinen järjestely. Eiköhän Bombardierilla tarkkaan pohdittu, kumpi heille tulee kalliimmaksi ja pakon edessä on sitten saatu nykyinen järjestely voimaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Bombardier on vastuussa tuosta Adtranzin epäonnistuneeksi osoittautuneesta kaupasta,


Jännintähän tuossa on se, että itse Variotram piti kilpailusäännöksistä johtuen silti myydä Stadlerille. Bombardier sai Variotramista ainoastaan vastuut itselleen.

----------


## vristo

> Ja väite, ettei Bombardieria voi valita "sattuneesta syystä" on kyllä vailla pohjaa.


Tuo letkautuksenihan oli ihan puhdasta stereotyyppistä sarkasmia, jos et sattunut huomamaan  :Wink: .

Toki mikä tahansa näistä kolmesta voi olla voittaja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:55 ----------

Mitäs malleja noi sitten tarjoavatkaan?

Transtechillä on toki vain yksi mahdollinen.

Bombardier voisi tarjota mahdollisesti Flexity II:staan tai sitten joitain Transtechin tyyppistä mallia, jonkalaisia on ennestään mm. Essenissä ja Krakovassa.

Entäs CAF sitten? Netistä löytyi uutinen Belgradin vaunukaupoista, joissa toimittaja on juurikin CAF. Teknisiltä tiedoiltaan ja mitoitukseltaan tuo voisi olla aika lähellä Helsinkiin tarjottua vaunua, ainoastaan pituutta olisi hieman vähemmän:

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/s.../browse/5.html

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:12 ----------

Korostan, että edellä pohtimani asiat ovat toki puhtaita olettamuksia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 5:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:26 ----------




> Teknisiltä tiedoiltaan ja mitoitukseltaan tuo voisi olla aika lähellä Helsinkiin tarjottua vaunua, ainoastaan pituutta olisi hieman vähemmän.


Bombardierin Flexity II näyttäisi olevan melkoisen lähellä CAF Urboa. Viisimodulinen vaunu, jossa on oikeat, kääntyvät telit päätymoduuleissa sekä keskellä yksi, joka ainakin CAF Urbossa on juoksuteli. Ovetkin on ainakin havainnekuvissa sijoitettu jokseenkin samankaltaisesti ja edessä oleva yksilehtinen ovi mahdollistaa kuljettajapalvelunkin. 

"Kuin kaksi marjaa", sanoisin näin maallikkona CAF Urbosta sekä Bombardier Flexity II:sta.

FLEXITY 2 Brochure (PDF)

----------


## iiko

> Pidän itsekkin peukkuja Transtechille!


Itse en pidä. Tietysti riippuu siitä, minkä tasoisen laitteen tekevät, mutta mitään protoilua ei pidä hyväksyä Helsingin joukkoliikenneratkaisuna. Bombardier kykeni isona firmana vastaamaan munimisestaan. Kykeneekö Transtech?

----------


## GT8N

Pointtina lienee se, että kannattaa tilata tilaajaa varten räätälöity idioottivarma vaunu, kuin tilata valmistajan massatuotantokamaa, jonka kanssa saadaan sitten hieroa vuositolkulla, eikä sittenkään tule mitään.

----------


## MaZo

> Pointtina lienee se, että kannattaa tilata tilaajaa varten räätälöity idioottivarma vaunu, kuin tilata valmistajan massatuotantokamaa, jonka kanssa saadaan sitten hieroa vuositolkulla, eikä sittenkään tule mitään.


Tästä voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Tilaajaa varten räätälöity vaunu ei ole idioottivarma, vaan joiltain osin, ellei kokonaan, prototyyppi. Massatuotantovaunuja on yleensä hierottu pidempään ja lastentautien ym. vikojen todennäköisyys on pienempi.
Yhteensopivuus Helsingin rataverkkon kanssa ei ole täysin varmaa kummassakaan vaihtoehdossa, vaikka se onkin todennäköisempää varta vasten rataan varten suunnitellulla vaunulla.

----------


## GM 5

> Bombardier voisi tarjota mahdollisesti Flexity II:staan..


Straßenbahn Magazin muistaakseni väitti Flexity II:n sopivan vain 1435mm raideleveydelle. Metrisille järjestelmille tarjotaan Flexity Outlook vaunua.

----------


## vristo

> Metrisille järjestelmille tarjotaan Flexity Outlook vaunua.


Eli tällainen (esimerkki: Łódź)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...unner_Lodz.JPG

----------


## tlajunen

> Viisimodulinen vaunu, jossa on oikeat, kääntyvät telit päätymoduuleissa sekä keskellä yksi, joka ainakin CAF Urbossa on juoksuteli.


Tässähän äkkiseltään tulee mieleen, että tuollainen konstruktio hötkyilee kohtalaisen vapaasti ja miten sattuu. Jotenkinhan hötkyily on varmasti estetty. Ilmeisesti jollain keskittävillä vaimentimilla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eli tällainen (esimerkki: Łódź)
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...unner_Lodz.JPG


Tuo Łódźin esimerkki on aika tyypillistä Flexity-muotoilua. Kai vaunua olisi metriselle järjestelmälle saatavana Eurotram-mallina. Noin komean vaunun mainetta ei tosin pitäisi pilata Helsingin olosuhteissa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kai vaunua olisi metriselle järjestelmälle saatavana Eurotram-mallina. Noin komean vaunun mainetta ei tosin pitäisi pilata Helsingin olosuhteissa.


Eurotrameja ei ole tehty metrin raiteelle. Mutta en usko olevan mitään estettä tehdä Eurotramia metriseksi.

Eurotram ei vain näytä menestyneen kaupallisesti kovin hyvin. Viimeisimmästä tilauksesta on jo vuosia ja kokonaismäärä on jäänyt aika vaatimattomaksi. Eurotramit ovat olleet kalliita vaunuja, mikä johtunee siitä, että sekä telejä että niveliä on pituuteen nähden paljon. Ja molemmat maksavat, ei niinkään pelkkä kori ja penkit.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Straßenbahn Magazin muistaakseni väitti Flexity II:n sopivan vain 1435mm raideleveydelle. Metrisille järjestelmille tarjotaan Flexity Outlook vaunua.


Minä taas väittäsin, että Stadtverkehr ja Bombardier itse ovat luvanneet Flexity II:ta myös 1000 mm raideleveydelle (ja korileveyksille 2,3, 2,4 ja 2,65), mutta tilauksia ei vielä ole. Kapeat raideleveydet ovat olleet yksi Bombardierin valtti Alstomia vastaan, koska Citadista ei tehdä kuin normaaliraideleveydelle. Tuskin Bombardier on tästä edusta valmis luopumaan myöskään uuden tuotteensa kanssa.

Flexity Outlookhan on markkinointinimi, jota käytetään sekä Eurotramista että Cityrunnerista. Suurin osa outlookeista on toki Cityrunnereita ja Flexity II on puolestaan Cityrunnerista jatkokehitetty vaunu. Eurotramia ei virallisesti enää myydä. Melko pitkään sitä olisi varmasti saanut hinnasta ja tilauskoosta sopimalla, mutta veikkaisin senkin ajan vähitellen päättyneen.

----------


## Karel

> Joku Skodan johtaja sanoi tännekin linkatussa haastattelussa, että firmalla ei ole juuri jakoa Länsi-Euroopan markkinoilla, kun isot ratikkamaat suosivat omia valmistajiaan (viittaus oli ilmeisesti lähinnä Ranskaan ja Alstomiin). Jotenkin sain sen käsityksen, että tilauskirjat eivät varsinaisesti pursuile töitä.
> 
> Ainakin poikkeavan näköinen Skodan vaunu olisi ollut. Kuvia katsellessa silmä jotensakin tottui lähellä nokkaa näkyvillä kääntyilevään teliin, vaikka se tekeekin vaunusta aikalailla bussin näköisen.


kodalla on kääntyvät telit, miten ne toimii näkee esim. tästä videosta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn6ZyBLEcVo

Prahan verkossa nyt testataan 2 prototyypia, jos joku haluaa tulla niitä katsomaan  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> kodalla on kääntyvät telit, miten ne toimii näkee esim. tästä videosta:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn6ZyBLEcVo


kodan vaunu on Eurotramin tapainen. Eurotramissa kuitenkin ohjaamo kääntyy etummaisen telin mukana. kodassa on säästetty yksi nivel molemmissa päissä tekemällä päätytelistä kääntyvä ja korista yhtenäinen.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä vielä tietoisku Crotramista. Zagrebissa on jo 53 tällaista ja 70 vaunua on tilattu lisää. Myös muualla ollaan erittäin kiinnostuneita siitä. 
> 
> Mutta answer.com tietää kuitenkin sanoa seuraavaa:
> "Poor Quality
> As of February 2007, 53 trams have been delivered. The trams are, due to poor quality, often out of service. ~20 of 53 are out of service every day." 
> 
> Zagrebissa niitä kuitenkin ajelee, kuten näistä kuvista näkee. Ja pistetäänpä vielä video kaupanpäälle.


Sivujesi linkissä on mielenkiintoisia kuvia johdinautoista.  Eikös niistä pidä innostua enemmänkin.  Kyllähän kyseisillä johdinautoilla hoitaisi esim Jätkäsaaren liikenteen.  Onhan kustannusero selvä, kun vedetään vain kaksi johtoa eikä kahta kiskoa ja yksi johto.  Ja sitä paitsi kyllähän kiskojen vaihtaminen aikamoisen rumban kadulla aiheuttaa ja se tehdään viiden vuoden välein.  Ja kuten sivuilla olevista kuvista näkee, myös johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteetti on kasvanut ja lattiakin on matalalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja sitä paitsi kyllähän kiskojen vaihtaminen (...) tehdään viiden vuoden välein.


Raitioteillä, myös Helsingissä kiskot vaihdetaan yleensä noin 30 vuoden välein. Kaarteet ja vaihteet voi olla tarpeen vaihtaa useammin, suoralla radalla kiskot voivat kestää pidempään kuin 30 vuotta.

Tiheästi bussilla liikennöitävillä kaduilla asfaltti täytyy uusia tiheästi, usein 1-5 vuoden välein.




> johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteetti on kasvanut.


Johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin polttomoottoribusseilla.

----------


## petteri

> Johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin polttomoottoribusseilla.


Kyllä johdinautoina on maailmalla kulkuvälineitä, jotka ylittävät paljon nykyisen bussille sallitun maksimipituuden. Miten ne sopivat Helsingin katuverkkoon on sitten toinen juttu. 

Ei sinänsä, että olisin mikään johdinautofani, arvostan enemmän raidekulkuneuvojen tasaista kulkua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Samoja ylipitkiä eli 18 - 24 m pitkiä laitteita saa myös polttomoottoriversioina. Se, onko kyseessä johdinauto, ei sinällään vaikuta asiaan.

----------


## Albert

Haltia kertoo blogissaan http://haltia.blogspot.com/ mm. että Koncar on tehnyt markkinaoikeuteen valituksen, kun ei päässyt jatkoon mukaan!

----------


## iiko

> Haltia kertoo blogissaan http://haltia.blogspot.com/ mm. että Koncar on tehnyt markkinaoikeuteen valituksen, kun ei päässyt jatkoon mukaan!


Kas miten yllättävää... Se nyt on vaan tämä nykyjärjestelmä tällainen, että aina voi valittaa ja siten yrittää vaikuttaa/jarruttaa varsinaisia valintoja.

----------


## vristo

Sillälailla (HS tänään):

Kroatialaisyritys väittää HKL:n rikkoneen lakia raitiovaunukilvassa

----------


## kuukanko

Tästä valituksesta tulee nyt ainakin vuoden viivästys hankintaan. Jos tämä valitus todetaan oikeudessa aiheettomaksi ja hankinta jatkuu, niin eiköhän lopullisesta päätöksestäkin joku valita. Hankintasopimuksen tekemistä siis ei kannata odottaa vielä vähään aikaan...

----------


## teme

Mistä ne nyt ihan tarkalleen ottaen valittaa?

----------


## 339-DF

Kurjaa, että näistä aina pitää valittaa. Käytännössä valitus ei kuitenkaan koskaan johda valittajan kannalta suotuisaan lopputulokseen; joko valitus hylätään, kuten yleensä, tai sitten kilpailu mitätöidään ja pannaan pystyyn uusi. Sellaisessa tilanteessa uusi tarjouskilpailu laaditaan niin, ettei valittaja sitä kuuna kullan päivänä voita.

Mitä pikemmin uudet vaunut tulevat, sitä kivempi. Tokihan niitä innolla odotellaan. Mutta jos tosissaan miettii, niin ei tuolla vuoden myöhästymisellä kovin dramaattisia seurauksia taida olla. NrI:t eivät ole hajoamassa käsiin, ja tulevista linjastolaajennuksista Jätkän vaiheet I ja II, Ilmala sekä Ullanlinna pystytään vallan hyvin hoitamaan nykyisellä kalustolla kunhan Variot pysyvät liikenteessä. 

Vasta Laajasalo joskus 2016 vaatii sitten lisää kalustoa.

Palvelutasomielessä olisi tietysti hyvä saada kalustoa nopeammin uusittua, mutta jos vuosi kauemmin mennään manneilla ja NrI:lla, niin eiköhän stadilaiset sen kestä...

----------


## aki

> Palvelutasomielessä olisi tietysti hyvä saada kalustoa nopeammin uusittua, mutta jos vuosi kauemmin mennään manneilla ja NrI:lla, niin eiköhän stadilaiset sen kestä...


Ja mikäs on mentäessä näillä mainioilla vaunuvanhuksilla, mieluummin hyppään NrI:n kyytiin kuin wauriotramiin, en ole ikinä pitänyt warioiden penkityksestä ja ahtaista käytävistä. Toivottavasti seuraavaksi valittavaan vaunumalliin saataisiin enemmän menosuuntaan olevia penkkejä eikä näitä ahtaita neljän penkin loosseja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja mikäs on mentäessä näillä mainioilla vaunuvanhuksilla, mieluummin hyppään NrI:n kyytiin kuin wauriotramiin, en ole ikinä pitänyt warioiden penkityksestä ja ahtaista käytävistä.


Henkilökohtaisesti olen aivan samaa mieltä. Tosin ymmärrän kyllä, että nykypäivän esteettömyysjuttuja täytyy Helsingissäkin noudattaa. Se on vaan harmi meidän kannalta, joille tämä "esteellisyys" ei ole ongelma vaan pikemminkin bonus, kun ollaan hiukan korkeammalla, jolloin äänet vaimenevat, näköalat ovat paremmat ja matkustamokin on väljemmin sisustettavissa.




> Toivottavasti seuraavaksi valittavaan vaunumalliin saataisiin enemmän menosuuntaan olevia penkkejä eikä näitä ahtaita neljän penkin loosseja.


Eipä taideta saada.  :Sad:  Joka telin kohdalle tulee samantyypiset penkit kuin Varioissakin on, ja ainakin Vallilassa aikoinaan olleessa maketissa ne olivat kyllä ihan yhtä ahtaan tuntuiset kuin Varioissa. Käytävällä on jonkun verran enemmän tilaa kuitenkin, mikä tuo lisää väljyyden tuntua.

Jos Transtech voittaa, niin telejä on neljä ja penkeistä siten 32 on näitä vastakkainistuttavia. Lisäksi telien laidoilla on 16 menosuuntaan olevaa ja 16 taaksepäin olevaa penkkiä. Näiden 64:n lisäksi on sitten 16 muutakin penkkiä (26,5 m versiossa).

Jos Bt tai CAF voittaa, niin sikäli kun he ovat tarjonneet HKL:n konseptivaunua niin istumapaikkojen jakautuminen on suunnilleen sama.

----------


## petteri

> Eipä taideta saada.  Joka telin kohdalle tulee samantyypiset penkit kuin Varioissakin on, ja ainakin Vallilassa aikoinaan olleessa maketissa ne olivat kyllä ihan yhtä ahtaan tuntuiset kuin Varioissa. Käytävällä on jonkun verran enemmän tilaa kuitenkin, mikä tuo lisää väljyyden tuntua.


Helsingin ratikat ovat niin kapeita, ettei 2+2 penkitys niihin kunnolla mahdu. Talvella suomessa vielä käytetään paljon vaatteita, joka pahentaa tilannetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin ratikat ovat niin kapeita, ettei 2+2 penkitys niihin kunnolla mahdu. Talvella suomessa vielä käytetään paljon vaatteita, joka pahentaa tilannetta.


Jep, nyt sentään saadaan 10 cm lisätilaa, mikä itse asiassa on suht paljon. Mutta kyllä Zürichin cobratkin ovat ahtaita istua 2+2 -järjestelyllä, vaikka ovat 2,4 m leveitä.

Crotramissahan tuo oli ratkaistu 1+1 -penkeillä. Silloin vaan istumapaikkojen määrä jää todella pieneksi.

----------


## aki

Välipalallisessa NrII-vaunussahan on kapasiteettia huomattavasti enemmän kuin variossa, istumapaikkoja 49 ja seisomapaikkoja jopa 120 kun taas variossa istumapaikkoja on 55 ja seisomapaikkoja 80, huomattavasti pienempi seisomapaikkojen määrä variossa johtuu ilmeisesti juuri kapeasta käytävästä ja pyöräkoteloiden viemästä tilasta. En ymmärrä miksi nykyään vannotaan täysmataluuden nimeen kun kuitenkin valtaosa matkustajista pystyy vaivattomasti nousemaan pari askelmaa ylöspäin, Esimerkiksi helbin lyhyissä maakaasuMANneissa istumapaikkojen määrä on täysmataluuden takia ainoastaan 35 ja tämä tuo rajoituksia kyseisen kaluston tarjoamiseen tulevissa kilpailutuksissa sellaisissa kohteissa joissa istumapaikkoja vaaditaan vähintään 43. Onko niin ettei yhdeltäkään raitiovaunuvalmistajalta ole mahdollista saada osittain matalaa vaunua, eli onko pakko tilata täysmatalaa vaikka sitten matkustusmukavuus kärsisi? Mielestäni paras ratkaisu uudeksi vaunuksi olisi ollut välipalallisen NrII:n tyyppinen vaunu jossa yhdistyy matalalattiaisuus, suuri kapasiteetti ja matkustusmukavuus.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En ymmärrä miksi nykyään vannotaan täysmataluuden nimeen kun kuitenkin valtaosa matkustajista pystyy vaivattomasti nousemaan pari askelmaa ylöspäin


Eihän mataluuden ainoa syy ole esteettömyys, vaan toinen merkittävä tekijä on pysäkkiaika: portaiden kiipeäminen vie tervejalkaisiltakin sen sekunnin-pari enemmän kuin ovesta astuminen. Tämän seurauksena oville tulee herkemmin ruuhkaa ja viive kertautuu.

En kyllä osaa sanoa kuinka merkittävä vaikutus mataluudella pysäkkiaikaan oikeasti on. Eikä siitä saa ainakaan helposti hyvää dataakaan, kun kaikkia vaunutyyppejä ajetaan kaikilla linjoilla, jolloin aikataulut on joka tapauksessa pakko tehdä hitaimman mukaan, ja varioiden & välipala-NR:ienkin kannattaa siis seistä pysäkillä sama aika kuin vanhojen NR:ien.

Olisiko jollain tiedossa oikeaa dataa tai virallisempaa arviota tuon eron suuruudesta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä siitä saa ainakaan helposti hyvää dataakaan, kun kaikkia vaunutyyppejä ajetaan kaikilla linjoilla, jolloin aikataulut on joka tapauksessa pakko tehdä hitaimman mukaan, ja varioiden & välipala-NR:ienkin kannattaa siis seistä pysäkillä sama aika kuin vanhojen NR:ien.


Vanhoissa korkeissa vaunuissa on nopeammat ovet, joten ne kompensoivat matkustajien hitaamman kulun. Jos uudet vaunut olisivat korkeita, niin sitten pysäkkiajat pitenesivät, koska nykyisillä turvallisuusvaatimuksilla ovista ei saa yhtä nopeita kuin ennen vanhaan.

----------


## petteri

> Jos uudet vaunut olisivat korkeita, niin sitten pysäkkiajat pitenesivät, koska nykyisillä turvallisuusvaatimuksilla ovista ei saa yhtä nopeita kuin ennen vanhaan.


Millaisia määräyksiä ovien turvallisuudesta on? Nykyisin kyllä SM4:ssa ja Variossa on hitaat ovet, mutta onko tuo seurausta turvallisuusmääräyksistä vai vaan ovien sulkeutumisen määrittelystä hyvin hitaaksi?

Pitääkö ihan oikeasti odottaa monta sekuntia, että ovat sulkeutuvat, kun ketään ei ole oven edessä? Aikaisemminhan ei ole ollut mahdollista seurata ihmisten liikettä kuin valokennoilla, mutta nyt tilanne on kohta puolin muuttumassa. Kun ihmisiä ja liikettä pystytään jo pelimaailmassa tunnistamaan reaaliajassa videokuvasta, oviakin voidaan nopeutettua turvallisuuden kärsimättä.

http://fin.afterdawn.com/uutiset/art...t_ennen_joulua tälläiselle tekniikalle on joukkoliikenteessäkin käyttöä, vaikka muutamia vuosia varmaan menee ennenkuin tekniikka yleistyy.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Mataluuden ja ovien nopeuden vaikutus pysäkkiaikaan selviäisi kenttäkokein, mutta pikainen tarkastelu Helmi-laitteen tallentamista tiedoista osoitti, että Variotramin ja Nr:n välillä ei ole juuri eroa keskimääräisessä pysäkkiajassa (otos linjan 4 vuoroilta 11.-15.1.2010).



```
                            Variotram  Nr
Lasipalatsi 1-suunta        0:00:44    0:00:39
Lasipalatsi 2-suunta        0:00:41    0:00:41
Ylioppilastalo 1-suunta     0:00:24    0:00:24
Ylioppilastalo 2-suunta     0:00:23    0:00:23
Ooppera 1-suunta            0:00:25    0:00:23
Laajalahdenaukio 2-suunta   0:00:22    0:00:23
```

Lasipalatsin pysäkillä 1-suunnassa on pieni ero nivelvaunujen eduksi, mutta syitä ei tällä tarkastelutasolla kykene arvioimaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Mataluuden ja ovien nopeuden vaikutus pysäkkiaikaan selviäisi kenttäkokein, mutta pikainen tarkastelu Helmi-laitteen tallentamista tiedoista osoitti, että Variotramin ja Nr:n välillä ei ole juuri eroa keskimääräisessä pysäkkiajassa (otos linjan 4 vuoroilta 11.-15.1.2010).


Ongelman syntymekanismihan on, että yhden sekunnin ero riittää siihen että myöhästytään valoista. Siksi pitäisi tilastossa keskittyä siihen, millä prosentilla ehditään pysäkiltä pois ensimmäisellä mahdollisella valolla. Tosin ongelma on sitäkin monimutkaisempi, koska kun yhteen valoon ehtii, saattaa aueta tilaisuus päästä aaltoon joka säästää koko linjasivun aikana monta minuuttia aikaa.

Suuret matkustajamäärät tasoittavat peliä matalavaunun hyväksi. Eli tärkeällä pysäkillä vilkkaaseen aikaan matalavaunu on vahvin, pienellä pysäkillä hiljaiseen aikaan nivel on vahva.

Omasta mielestäni tosin aikataulujen ei pitäisi perustua ovien käyttämiseen käsin ja pysäkkiaikojen kiristämiseen. Ovien pitäisi saada toimia automaattisesti eivätkä Variotramin ovet varmasti ole eurooppalaisella tasolla mitenkään erityisen hitaat.

----------


## late-

> Omasta mielestäni tosin aikataulujen ei pitäisi perustua ovien käyttämiseen käsin ja pysäkkiaikojen kiristämiseen. Ovien pitäisi saada toimia automaattisesti eivätkä Variotramin ovet varmasti ole eurooppalaisella tasolla mitenkään erityisen hitaat.


Minusta ovet saisi kuitenkin vilkkailla pysäkeillä avata käsin muuten kuin kovilla pakkasilla. Turhaan Lasipalatsilla ruuhka-aikaan kulutetaan aikaa napeista avaamiseen, kun jokaisesta ovesta varmasti on kulkijoita. Sulkemispuoli voi olla enemmän automatiikan varassa.

Periaatteessahan matkustajat voivat tilata ovet auki kunkin vaununosan pysäytysnapeista, mutta moniko matkustaja osaa tämän logiikan? Jos pysähtymisvalo jo palaa jossain päin vaunua, nappi jää herkästi painamatta. Citadiksissa tätä on autettu näyttämällä ovien napeissa valot eri tavalla, jos avaus on tilattu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Periaatteessahan matkustajat voivat tilata ovet auki kunkin vaununosan pysäytysnapeista, mutta moniko matkustaja osaa tämän logiikan? Jos pysähtymisvalo jo palaa jossain päin vaunua, nappi jää herkästi painamatta. Citadiksissa tätä on autettu näyttämällä ovien napeissa valot eri tavalla, jos avaus on tilattu.


Se ovien avaamisen tilaaminen on mulle täysin ennenkuulumaton juttu. Ei ole käytännöstä taidettu tiedottaa erityisemmin. 

Nivelvaunuissa ovet toimivat mielestäni muuten kuten pitää, paitsi että ne menevät turhan herkästi kiinni, ennen aikojaan. Meidän perheessämme on nimittäin kokemusta yhdellä jos toisella ratikan oven väliin jäämisestä. Onneksi taitto-ovet eivät mene sellaisella voimalla kiinni että veri lentäisi ja luita menisi poikki, enemmän se henkinen nöyryytys ärsyttää kun muut matkustajat tuijottavat ja pitävät "tolloina" jos jää oven väliin. Siksi pitäisi mielestäni raitiovaunujen ovien logiikka olla samantapainen kuin busseissa ja metrossa, eli kuski sulkee ovet vasta sitten kun lähdetään liikkeelle, tai ainakin ovien sulkeutumisesta pitäisi kuulua varoitusääni, nivelvaunuissa sellaista ei edes kuule, variotrameissa onneksi sentään.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Varioissa tosiaan voi tilata ovenavauksen painamalla pysähtyy-nappia ovellisessa moduulissa. Moduulin ovi avautuu silloin välittömästi vaunun pysähdyttyä. Tällä on säästetty muutaman sekunnin kiirehtiminen!

Voisi kuitenkin ovet avata hidastaessa jo 5km/h kohdalla, jos kätevyys on niin tärkeää..

----------


## Antero Alku

Nykyään on yleistä, että kuljettaja näkee ohjaamossa valvontakamerajärjestelmän kautta vaunun jokaisen oven. Tällöin voidaan toimia niin, että ovet sulkee kuljettaja eikä automatiikka. Nykyisissä vaunuissa ei meillä tällaisia mahdollisuuksia ole, ja koska kuljettaja ei voi nähdä kaikille oville, automaattinen sulkeutuminen on keino viestittää kuljettajalle, että enää ei ovissa kuljeta.




> Nivelvaunuissa ovet toimivat mielestäni muuten kuten pitää, paitsi että ne menevät turhan herkästi kiinni, ennen aikojaan. Meidän perheessämme on nimittäin kokemusta yhdellä jos toisella ratikan oven väliin jäämisestä.


Metrossa ovet sulkee kuljettaja, mutta sinne halutaan automaattinen ovien sulkeminen, josta meillä siis on kokemusta jo ratikoista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metrossa ovet sulkee kuljettaja, mutta sinne halutaan automaattinen ovien sulkeminen, josta meillä siis on kokemusta jo ratikoista.


Metron ja ratikan automaattiovissa on sellainen ero että metrossa se avautuu uudelleen jos joku on välissä. Ratikassa, ainakin nivelratikoissa,  se menee kiinni ja pysyy, täytyy käyttää voimia saadakseen sen auki.

Metroon rakennetan lisäksi laituriovet jotka toimivat "sulkuna" estämässä mattimyöhäisten ryntäämisen sulkeutuvien ovien väliin.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Vanhoissa korkeissa vaunuissa on nopeammat ovet, joten ne kompensoivat matkustajien hitaamman kulun.


Korkeissa vaunuissa etua on myös siitä, että oviaukko on jaettu tukitangolla kahtia, joten siitä kulkee samanaikaisesti kaksi ihmistä. On ikään kuin kaksi kaistaa.

Matalissa vaunuissa näin ei yleensä ole. Aukosta saattaa mahtua kaksikin, mutta kyllä siitä käytännössä menee vain yksi ihminen kerrallaan. Tietysti matalankin vaunun oviaukon voisi jakaa kahteen kaistaan tukitangoilla, jolloin yksi oviaukko olisi ilman tukitankoa pyörätuoleja ja kaksoslastenvaunuja varten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron ja ratikan automaattiovissa on sellainen ero että metrossa se avautuu uudelleen jos joku on välissä. Ratikassa, ainakin nivelratikoissa,  se menee kiinni ja pysyy, täytyy käyttää voimia saadakseen sen auki.


Turvareuna tai vastaava toiminto on oltava ratikankin ovissa. Jos ei ole, ovessa on vikaa. Kuten metron ovissa silloin, kun sinne jää käsi tai salkku väliin ja juna lähtee.




> Metroon rakennetan lisäksi laituriovet jotka toimivat "sulkuna" estämässä mattimyöhäisten ryntäämisen sulkeutuvien ovien väliin.


Ei niitä ovia tehdä mattimyöhäsille vaan siksi, ettei kuljettajattoman junan eteen voi tipahtaa, koska juna ajaa tippuneen päälle. Mattimyöhäselle on yhdentekevää, tunkeeko hän laiturioven vai junan oven väliin. Lopputulos on sama: Ovi aukeaa ja junan lähtö viivästyy.

Liukuovihisseissäkin on tuplaovet, kuilun ja korin ovi, eikä se muuta mitään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turvareuna tai vastaava toiminto on oltava ratikankin ovissa. Jos ei ole, ovessa on vikaa. Kuten metron ovissa silloin, kun sinne jää käsi tai salkku väliin ja juna lähtee.


Turvareuna, eli kumipehmuste, on eri asia kuin tunnistin joka avaa oven uudestaan.




> Ei niitä ovia tehdä mattimyöhäsille vaan siksi, ettei kuljettajattoman junan eteen voi tipahtaa, koska juna ajaa tippuneen päälle. Mattimyöhäselle on yhdentekevää, tunkeeko hän laiturioven vai junan oven väliin. Lopputulos on sama: Ovi aukeaa ja junan lähtö viivästyy.
> 
> Liukuovihisseissäkin on tuplaovet, kuilun ja korin ovi, eikä se muuta mitään.


Kyllä kyllä, se raiteille tipahtamisen ehkäiseminen on toinen tärkeä syy laiturioville. 

Metroa ei olle tekemässä täysin samanlaiseksi kuin hissit. Helsingissä ja muissa uudemmissa automaattimetroissa metrojunan ja laiturinseinän väliin jää muutama metri tyhjää aluetta. Se toimii tavallaan "sumppuna".  Laiturinseinän ovi menee ensiksi kiinni, ja junan ovet vasta sitten kun kaikki sumpussa sisällä olleet ovat päässeet junaan sisään. Tällä tavalla ehkäistään se että metron lähtö myöhästyy mattimyöhäisten oven väliin änkeämisen seurauksena.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä kyllä, se raiteille tipahtamisen ehkäiseminen on toinen tärkeä syy laiturioville.


Niin päin se on, että ensisijainen syy on estää laiturille tippuminen, jotta ei tarvitse yrittää keksiä sähkösilmiä päälleajoja estämään.




> Helsingissä ja muissa uudemmissa automaattimetroissa metrojunan ja laiturinseinän väliin jää muutama metri tyhjää aluetta.


En ole nähnyt Kampin bussialkovien tapaista järjestelyä missään. Eikä sellaista tule meillekään, ei ole tilaa eikä tehdä eli louhita lisää. Pikemminkin on niin päin, ettei laiturioven ja vaunun oven väliin saa missään tapauksessa jäädä tilaa, jonne voi jäädä ihminen. Se vasta varsinainen itsemurhapaikka olisikin.

Antero

PS: Tämä keskustelu taitaisi kuulua automaattimetroketjuun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin päin se on, että ensisijainen syy on estää laiturille tippuminen, jotta ei tarvitse yrittää keksiä sähkösilmiä päälleajoja estämään.
> 
> 
> En ole nähnyt Kampin bussialkovien tapaista järjestelyä missään. Eikä sellaista tule meillekään, ei ole tilaa eikä tehdä eli louhita lisää. Pikemminkin on niin päin, ettei laiturioven ja vaunun oven väliin saa missään tapauksessa jäädä tilaa, jonne voi jäädä ihminen. Se vasta varsinainen itsemurhapaikka olisikin.
> 
> Antero
> 
> PS: Tämä keskustelu taitaisi kuulua automaattimetroketjuun.


Kyse ei ole mistään isosta tilasta mitä pitäis louhia. Ehkä arvioni parista metristä on liikaa, metrikin riittää ehkä. 

Helsingin metrossa laiturinseinä ei voi olla kiinni junan seinässä jo pelkästään siksi että M100 ja M200 -sarjojen junien ovet ovat eri kohdissa. Laituriseinän ovet ovat vakiopaikassa mutta juniin nouseminen edellyttää vinottaista siirtymistä. Itsemurhapaikaksi se muuttuu vasta jos joku jää välitilaan sen jälkeen kun juna on lähtenyt asemalta, mutta sellaisten tapausten ehkäisemiseksi varmaan laitetaan TV-kamerat tai muut tunnistimet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Pikemminkin on niin päin, ettei laiturioven ja vaunun oven väliin saa missään tapauksessa jäädä tilaa, jonne voi jäädä ihminen.


Esimerkkinä Pariisin linja 14 - ovien välissä ei lainkaan tyhjää tilaa.

----------


## vristo

> Esimerkkinä Pariisin linja 14 - ovien välissä ei lainkaan tyhjää tilaa.


Kyllähän siinäkin näyttäisi olevan parisen kymmentä senttiä laituriovien ja junan ovien välillä ("Mind the gap between the door and platform", kuten sanonta vaikkapa Hongkongissa kuuluu ).

Käytännössä homma tapahtuu näin esimerkiksi Singaporessa (Helsingin metron nykyisille asemille tulevat matalat laituriovet lienee tuon kaltaiset)  :Wink: :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR7obtb66Tk

----------


## risukasa

> Minusta ovet saisi kuitenkin vilkkailla pysäkeillä avata käsin muuten kuin kovilla pakkasilla.


"Käsin" se tietyti pitää tehdä nykyisellä ovipaneelilla, mutta yhtä hyvin tuo voidaan tehdä automatiikallakin. Nykyiseen HKL:n ovipaneeliin pitäisi lisätä napit "vapauta ja avaa kaikki" ja "sulje kaikki ja poista vapautus". Nykyään nuo toiminnot vaativat hieman turhaa pianonsoittoa ja nivelessä on mahdollisuus vielä sotkea lähtö painamalla stop-nappia.

Mikäli uusiin vaunuihin saadaan ilmaverhot, niin kannattaisi siirtyä malliin jossa kaikki ovet avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat yhdessä. Siinä tapauksessa että turvalaite estää yhen oven sulkeutumisen, muut ovet sulkeutuvat ja lukittuvat, ja viimeinen ovi sulkeutuu sitten omassa tahdissaan. Vanhassa kalustossa tätä mallia voitaisiin myös käyttää lämpimään vuodenaikaan.




> Varioissa tosiaan voi tilata ovenavauksen painamalla pysähtyy-nappia ovellisessa moduulissa. Moduulin ovi avautuu silloin välittömästi vaunun pysähdyttyä. Tällä on säästetty muutaman sekunnin kiirehtiminen!
> 
> Voisi kuitenkin ovet avata hidastaessa jo 5km/h kohdalla, jos kätevyys on niin tärkeää..


Kaikissa HKL:n linjavaunuissa on sama logiikka. Painettua stop-nappia lähin ovi aukeaa heti kun ovet on vapautettu. Stop-napin painamatta jättämiset aiheuttavat kiusallisia tilanteita, kun vaunu olisi jo lähdössä liikkeelle ja joku olisi vielä jäämässä pois. Variotramilla ajaessa kiireisessä tilanteessa olisi syytä päästä poistamaan ovien vapautus mahdollisimman pian etteivät myöhäiset kyytiin pyrkijät pääse viivyttämään lähtöä, mutta silloin stop-napin ajoissa painamisen unohtaneet aiheuttavat sähläystä.

Nivelvaunu tosiaan suostuu vapauttamaan ovet pienessä vauhdissakin, mikä saattaa aiheuttaa upsis-tilanteita jyrkillä pysäkeillä joilla vaunu saattaa valua aika pitkään seisontajarrun kytkemisen jälkeen. Myös Variotramilla tuota sattuu silloin tällöin oikein liukkailla keleillä kun seisontajarrut ovat lukinneet pyörät mutta vaunu luistaa vielä. Variotramissa nimittäin myös ovien vapautus on tilattava ja vapautus toteutuu kun seisontajarru on kiinni. Lähtökohtaisesti en suunnittelisi vaunun ovia niin että ne aukeavat vauhdissa, juurikin odottamattoman liukkauden vuoksi.

----------


## ess

Ei vauhdissa aukeavia ovia, poislukien etuovi, voi nykyaikaisessa raitiovaunussa olla.

----------


## kuke

> Periaatteessahan matkustajat voivat tilata ovet auki kunkin vaununosan pysäytysnapeista, mutta moniko matkustaja osaa tämän logiikan? Jos pysähtymisvalo jo palaa jossain päin vaunua, nappi jää herkästi painamatta. Citadiksissa tätä on autettu näyttämällä ovien napeissa valot eri tavalla, jos avaus on tilattu.





> Se ovien avaamisen tilaaminen on mulle täysin ennenkuulumaton juttu. Ei ole käytännöstä taidettu tiedottaa erityisemmin.


Kerran linjan 10 varressa asuva ystäväni ihmetteli, miksi painoin pysäyttämisnappia: 
a) "vaikka ratikka kuitenkin pysähtyy joka tapauksessa joka pysäkillä" ja
b) "vaikka joku oli painanut nappia jo etuvaunussa."

Yritin selittää hänelle, että näin varmistan lähimmän oven nopeamman avautumisen, mutta turhaan...  :Biggrin:

----------


## ess

> Kerran linjan 10 varressa asuva ystäväni ihmetteli, miksi painoin pysäyttämisnappia: 
> a) "vaikka ratikka kuitenkin pysähtyy joka tapauksessa joka pysäkillä" ja


Ei pysähdy jos kukaan ei ole painanut nappia koko vaunussa ja pysäkiltä ei ole kyytiinnousijoita.

----------


## late-

> Ei pysähdy jos kukaan ei ole painanut nappia koko vaunussa ja pysäkiltä ei ole kyytiinnousijoita.


Kyytinnousijan määritelmä on myös joustava  :Smile:  Viime sunnuntaina otin kuvan lähestyvästä kympistä Johanneksen kirkon pysäkillä aikomuksenani päästä keskustaan, mutta vaunu hurauttikin ohi. Kah kamera kädessä en enää olekaan matkustaja, vaikka seisoisin keskellä pysäkkiä. Erillistä pysäyttämismerkkiähän ei yleensä vaadita, vaan pysäkillä olevan matkustajan pitäisi riittää tai ainakin näin minulle on väitetty kuljettajia ohjeistettavan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Erillistä pysäyttämismerkkiähän ei yleensä vaadita, vaan pysäkillä olevan matkustajan pitäisi riittää tai ainakin näin minulle on väitetty kuljettajia ohjeistettavan.


En tiedä, miten kuljettajia on ohjeistettu, mutta ohjeiden tulkinta lienee tässäkin asiassa melko joustavaa.

Itse näytän pysähtymismerkin silloin, kun olen ainoana kyytiinnousijana jalkakäytäväpysäkillä tai usean linjan keskikorokepysäkillä. Vilkkaalla pysäkillä luotan siihen, että vaunu joka tapauksessa pysähtyy.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:53 ----------




> Itsemurhapaikaksi se muuttuu vasta jos joku jää välitilaan sen jälkeen kun juna on lähtenyt asemalta, mutta sellaisten tapausten ehkäisemiseksi varmaan laitetaan TV-kamerat tai muut tunnistimet.


Kyllä se välitila on niin kapea, ettei sinne voi ihminen jäädä seisoskelemaan. Se, että ovet ovat eri vaunusarjoissa eri kohdissa, ei vaikuta tuon välitilan leveyteen, se vaan pakottaa tekemään laituriovet junan ovia leveämmiksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:04 ----------




> Turvareuna, eli kumipehmuste, on eri asia kuin tunnistin joka avaa oven uudestaan.


Se kumipehmuste ei ole turvareuna. Turvareuna tarkoittaa sitä, että kumipehmusteen sisällä kulkee ohut vaijeri, ja siihen vaijeriin kohdistuva isku antaa oville avautumiskäskyn. Tällainen turvareuna on jo VTS-sarjassa.

----------


## kuke

> Kerran linjan 10 varressa asuva ystäväni ihmetteli, miksi painoin pysäyttämisnappia: 
> a) "vaikka ratikka kuitenkin pysähtyy joka tapauksessa joka pysäkillä" ja
> b) "vaikka joku oli painanut nappia jo etuvaunussa."
> 
> Yritin selittää hänelle, että näin varmistan lähimmän oven nopeamman avautumisen, mutta turhaan...





> Ei pysähdy jos kukaan ei ole painanut nappia koko vaunussa ja pysäkiltä ei ole kyytiinnousijoita.


Tämän tottakai itse tiedän. Tätäkään yksityiskohtaa ei ystäväni siis ottanut todesta, mutta en jaksanut aloittaa väittelyä...  :Redface:  Viestini "lainaukset" olivat siis ystäväni ajatuksia.

----------


## risukasa

> Se kumipehmuste ei ole turvareuna. Turvareuna tarkoittaa sitä, että kumipehmusteen sisällä kulkee ohut vaijeri, ja siihen vaijeriin kohdistuva isku antaa oville avautumiskäskyn. Tällainen turvareuna on jo VTS-sarjassa.


Nivelvaunuissa turvareuna on paineilmatoiminen (ja mannethan ovat tässäkin nivelvaunujen esikuva, eli samat asiat pätevät). Lisäksi ovimekaniikassa on jouset jotka vapauttavat ovilehden mikäli puristusvoima käy liian suureksi, ja kolmantena turvalaitteena on pienoisautomaattisulake joka katkaisee virran mikäli ovimoottori joutuu vääntämään liikaa.

Yksi monelle matkustajalle hämärän peitossa oleva turvaominaisuus on nivelvaunun "mummonappi". Ovimontun kaiteessa oleva pietsosähköinen nappi pitää ovet auki - muttei avaa niitä kuten monet näyttävät uskovan. Vaunuun noustessa mummonappia käyttäessä pitää myös muistaa huolehtia virran maadoituksesta takaisin vaunuun, muuten se ei välttämättä toimi.

Variotramin ovissa on valokennon lisäksi ainoastaan ylivirtaan perustuva turvajärjestelmä joka avaa oven uudestaan jos jotain on välissä.

Kun otetaan huomioon nivelvaunun moninkertaiset turvajärjestelmät, niin ovien nopeampi toiminta on minusta ihan perusteltua. Matkustajien pitäisi vain tuntea ovien toiminta paremmin.

----------


## Albert

> Ovimontun kaiteessa oleva pietsosähköinen nappi pitää ovet auki - muttei avaa niitä kuten monet näyttävät uskovan. Vaunuun noustessa mummonappia käyttäessä pitää myös muistaa huolehtia virran maadoituksesta takaisin vaunuun, muuten se ei välttämättä toimi.


Mummoko siitä huolehtii ja miten?



> Sulkeutuvat ovet saa avattua uudelleen nappia painamalla. Sulkeutumisen voi myös estää varmistamalla, että valokennon edessä on jotakin.


Eipä tuota "pakko-ohjaus" -nappia myöskään mainosteta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nivelvaunuissa turvareuna on paineilmatoiminen (ja mannethan ovat tässäkin nivelvaunujen esikuva, eli samat asiat pätevät).


Ei siis vaijeria? Eli jos sitä kumia rupeaa tyrkkimään, niin ilmanpaine kumin sisällä muuttuu ja ovet lähtevät siksi avautumaan?




> Yksi monelle matkustajalle hämärän peitossa oleva turvaominaisuus on nivelvaunun "mummonappi". Ovimontun kaiteessa oleva pietsosähköinen nappi pitää ovet auki - muttei avaa niitä kuten monet näyttävät uskovan. Vaunuun noustessa mummonappia käyttäessä pitää myös muistaa huolehtia virran maadoituksesta takaisin vaunuun, muuten se ei välttämättä toimi.


No tämäpä oli uutta tietoa! Ennen niissä oviaukoissa oli tavalliset pysähtyy-napit, mutta nähdäkseni ilman mitään vaikutusta mihinkään. Olenko väärässä?

Sitten jossain vaiheessa napit korvattiin nykyisillä metallinapeilla, joiden olen luullut olevan vain jonkinlaisia suojia. Viimeksi pari päivää sitten ihmettelin, että ottaisivat nuo nyt vihdoinkin pois ja korvaisivat vaan jollain metallilevyllä. Mutta niillä siis onkin tarkoitus!

Selittäisitkö vielä tarkemmin, miten tuo nappi oikein toimii ja mitä tarkoitat maadoituksella tässä yhteydessä? Pietsosähkö on minulle aivan uusi termi.

----------


## ess

> Selittäisitkö vielä tarkemmin, miten tuo nappi oikein toimii.


Tuo nappi ei toimi pysähtyy-nappina, eikä se vaikuta mitenkään oven ollessa auki tai kiinni. Ainoastaan silloin kun ovi on jo menossa kiinni sitä painettaessa ovet aukeavat. Tuo onkin ainoa nappi josta ovet saa auki niiden ollessa menossa kiinni. Pysähtyy-napit tai kuljettajan paneelin nappi eivät vaikuta ennen kuin ovi on täysin kiinni.

----------


## NS

> Tuo onkin ainoa nappi josta ovet saa auki niiden ollessa menossa kiinni. Pysähtyy-napit tai kuljettajan paneelin nappi eivät vaikuta ennen kuin ovi on täysin kiinni.


Tässä luulossa minäkin olin vielä vähän aikaa sitten. Päivänä eräänä ollessani nousemassa NrII-vaunuun huomasin kuitenkin että ulkopuolisen ovenavauspainikkeen painaminen keskeytti ovien sulkeutumisen ja avasi ne uudestaan. Näin ollen toiminta oli sama kuin Varioissa. Aiemmin (ja ilmeisesti useassa NrI/II-vaunussa edelleenkin) ovet avautuivat vasta niiden sulkeuduttua ensin kokonaan - mikäli avautuivat ollenkaan.

Kiirehtiessäni NrI/II-vaunuun, jonka ovet ovat jo sulkeutumassa, tapanani on jo pitkään ollut "läimäyttää" kädelläni ovisilmän sensoria, mikä on perinteisesti keskeyttänyt ovien sulkeutumisen ja saanut ne avautumaan uudestaan. Silloin ei haittaa myöskään se, jos kuljettaja on kytkenyt pois ulkonapit päästäkseen nopeammin pois pysäkiltä.  :Biggrin:

----------


## edsel

> Käytännössä homma tapahtuu näin esimerkiksi Singaporessa


Vastaava ollut kokeiltavana Pariisissa linjalla 13

----------


## rvk1249

> Tässä luulossa minäkin olin vielä vähän aikaa sitten. Päivänä eräänä ollessani nousemassa NrII-vaunuun huomasin kuitenkin että ulkopuolisen ovenavauspainikkeen painaminen keskeytti ovien sulkeutumisen ja avasi ne uudestaan.


Ja näin tapahtuu ainoastaan lastenvaunuovilla (NrI/II 2.ovet ja MLNRV 3.ovet). NrI/II vaunuissa tarvitsee tuolloin painaa lastenvaununappia. MLNRV-vaunuissa en muista aukeaako sulkeutuva 3.ovi myös normaalinapilla. Muilla ovilla, ja muilla napeilla ovi ei aukea ulko/sisä*napista* uudestaan.

----------


## NS

> Ja näin tapahtuu ainoastaan lastenvaunuovilla (NrI/II 2.ovet ja MLNRV 3.ovet). NrI/II vaunuissa tarvitsee tuolloin painaa lastenvaununappia. MLNRV-vaunuissa en muista aukeaako sulkeutuva 3.ovi myös normaalinapilla. Muilla ovilla, ja muilla napeilla ovi ei aukea ulko/sisä*napista* uudestaan.


Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta nippelitiedosta. Olen siis vahingossa painanut lastenvaununappia. Toimiiko samoin sekä sisä- että ulkopuolisista lastenvaununapeista?

----------


## rvk1249

> Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta nippelitiedosta. Olen siis vahingossa painanut lastenvaununappia. Toimiiko samoin sekä sisä- että ulkopuolisista lastenvaununapeista?


Kyllä näin on, ja myös ohjaamon kojelaudan "lastenvaunu auki"-napista saa sulkeutuvan 2.ovet NrI/II-vaunussa aukeamaan. Joskus kun se on ollut tarpeen, ei sormi ole ollut lähelläkään nappia.

----------


## tsvk

> Kyytinnousijan määritelmä on myös joustava  Viime sunnuntaina otin kuvan lähestyvästä kympistä Johanneksen kirkon pysäkillä aikomuksenani päästä keskustaan, mutta vaunu hurauttikin ohi. Kah kamera kädessä en enää olekaan matkustaja, vaikka seisoisin keskellä pysäkkiä. Erillistä pysäyttämismerkkiähän ei yleensä vaadita, vaan pysäkillä olevan matkustajan pitäisi riittää tai ainakin näin minulle on väitetty kuljettajia ohjeistettavan.


Muistaakseni tuolla Johanneksen kirkon pysäkillä pysähtyy raitiovaunu 10:n lisäksi myös bussi 16, joten ellet näyttänyt kympin kuljettajalle käsimerkkiä ja vaunusta ei ollut kukaan jäämässä pois ei vaunulla ollut syytä pysähtyä, sillä olisithan voinut olla odottamassa bussiakin.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesarin mukaan markkinaoikeus on hylännyt Koncarin valituksen ja HKL pääsee jatkamaan hankintaa. Lehdessä haastateltu HKL:n hallintojohtaja Yrjö Judström arvioi, että hankintapäätös saadaan tehtyä syksyllä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lehdessä haastateltu HKL:n hallintojohtaja Yrjö Judström arvioi, että hankintapäätös saadaan tehtyä syksyllä.


Onneksi viivästystä tuli tästä sitten vain kolmisen kuukautta. On kai edelleen mahdollista, että ensimmäinen protovaunu tulisi vuoden 2011 lopussa.

----------


## kuukanko

HS: koda haastoi HKL:n markkinaoikeuteen raitiovaunuista

----------


## 339-DF

Se on kyllä sääli, että meillä o tullut tavaksi se, että häviäjä lähtee valituskierrokselle ikään kuin automaattisesti. Loppujen lopuksi sillä ei kuitenkaan saavuteta muuta kuin kiusaa vaunuhankinnalle, ylimääräistä työtä tilaajalle ja varmistus siitä, että valittajalta ei ainakaan koskaan tilata mitään. 

Končar sai jo aikaan muutaman kuukauden viiveen hankintaan. Nyt koda ei ilmeisesti onnistu siinä, mutta harmia saavat kuitenkin aikaan. 

Veikkauksia: vieläkö on odotettavissa lisää valituksia? Jos nyt vaikka CAF voittaa, niin Bomba valittaa. Tai jotain. Tylsää  :Sad:

----------


## hmikko

> Se on kyllä sääli, että meillä o tullut tavaksi se, että häviäjä lähtee valituskierrokselle ikään kuin automaattisesti.


Joku Skodan johtajahan sanoi jo aikaa sitten etukäteen, että toimivat näin jos tarjous ei pärjää, kun firman ihmiset ovat ilmeisesti katkeroituneet Saksan ja Ranskan isoilla kotiin päin vetävilla markkinoilla. Teknisestihän tuo ei vissiin ollut valitus tarjouksen hylkäämispäätöksestä, vaan HKL:n haastaminen riita-asiassa oikeuteen koko kilpailumenettelyä koskien. Liekö Skoda sitä mieltä, että koko tarjouspyyntö on laadittu Transtechia varten.

----------


## risukasa

> Joku Skodan johtajahan sanoi jo aikaa sitten etukäteen, että toimivat näin jos tarjous ei pärjää, kun firman ihmiset ovat ilmeisesti katkeroituneet Saksan ja Ranskan isoilla kotiin päin vetävilla markkinoilla. Teknisestihän tuo ei vissiin ollut valitus tarjouksen hylkäämispäätöksestä, vaan HKL:n haastaminen riita-asiassa oikeuteen koko kilpailumenettelyä koskien. Liekö Skoda sitä mieltä, että koko tarjouspyyntö on laadittu Transtechia varten.


Asia kyllä nähdään täysin nurinkurisesti. Transtech on kehittänyt vaununsa tätä kilpailutusta varten, ei toisinpäin. kodalla ja kaikilla muillakin valmistajilla on ollut täysin yhtäläinen mahdollisuus tarjota parhaiten HKL:n tarpeisiin sopivaa vaunua, senhän HKL varmisti esikilpailutuksella.

----------


## Albert

Markkinaoikeus 7.10.2010



> Markkinaoikeus jättää koda Transportation a.s.:n hakemuksen pääasian  osalta tutkimatta ja hylkää koda Transportation a.s.:n  oikeudenkäyntikuluvaatimuksen.

----------


## Haltia

Helsingin uudet matalattiavaunut (NRV2010) tilataan Transtech Oy:ltä, päätös tehtiin juuri ja tieto on julkinen vaikka kokous täällä vielä onkin kesken  :Smile: 

Lisää blogissa:
http://haltia.blogspot.com/2010/12/h...itiovaunu.html

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsingin uudet matalattiavaunut (NRV2010) tilataan Transtech Oy:ltä


Kiitos nopeasta raportoinnista!

Kommentoinkin jo blogiisi, mutta laitetaan tännekin:

Vaunun speksi näyttää tuolla tarkkuudella näin maallikon silmään hyvältä (joskin olisin toivonut pidempää, mutta tässä lienee nyt realiteettien rajat), ja tarjouskin on varmasti ollut hyvä, kun Transtech yrittää saada jalkaa oven väliin ratikkamarkkinoille.

Mutta...

Kyllä aika paljon huolestuttaa se, että vaunut tilataan uudenlaisella konseptilla talolta, joka ei ole ikinä suunnitellut ratikoita. Edeltäjän ratikkatuotanto 30 vuotta sitten ei käytännössä merkkaa enää mitään: designit, työkalut ja henkilöstö ovat sittemmin vaihtuneet.

Miten voidaan varmistaa, ettei Varioiden ongelma, eli testaamaton konsepti joka ei toimikaan, toistu? Rataverkkomme ei ole maailman helpoin, ja matalalattiavaunujen tekeminen sille on todistettavasti vaikeaa.

Täytyy sanoa, että ite olisin laittanut tarjouspyyntöön aika korkealla painolla todistettavat onnistuneet toimitukset. Vaikka maksaa enemmän hannkiessa, saattaa kokonaiskustannus olla halvempi.

Tämä nyt on tietysti jälkijättöistä nurkasta huutelua. Toivotaan että tulee hyviä vaunuja eikä lastentauteja esiinny pahasti!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

No, hyvä kun tuli vihdoin päätös. 

Se mitä kysyisin on että onko vaunun lattia koko pituudeltaan samalla korkeudella vai onko sisällä esim telien kohdalla jotain "kyhmyjä"? Miten kääntyvät telit on ylipäänsä saatu mahtumaan matalan lattian alle? Onko istumajärjestys 2 + 2 vai 1 + 2? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä aika paljon huolestuttaa se, että vaunut tilataan uudenlaisella konseptilla talolta, joka ei ole ikinä suunnitellut ratikoita. Edeltäjän ratikkatuotanto 30 vuotta sitten ei käytännössä merkkaa enää mitään: designit, työkalut ja henkilöstö ovat sittemmin vaihtuneet.


Minua huolestuttaa sama asia. 

Varioiden osalta on onni onnettomuudessa ollut, että toimittaja on ollut vakavarainen ja pitänyt vastuunsa. Transtech taas on nyrkkipaja, joka menee nopeasti konkkaan jos toimituksessa menee jotain pieleen.

----------


## j-lu

->Millä laskentatavalla tuo kapasiteetti, 148 matkustajaa, on saatu, kuinka monta seisomapaikkaa on neliömetrillä ja toisaalta, mikä on nykyvaunujen kapasiteetti samalla laskentatavalla?

----------


## hmikko

> Se mitä kysyisin on että onko vaunun lattia koko pituudeltaan samalla korkeudella vai onko sisällä esim telien kohdalla jotain "kyhmyjä"?


Transtechin sivulla sanotaan mm. seuraavaa:

_"Raitiovaunu on nykyvaatimusten mukaisesti sataprosenttisesti matalalattiainen. Nerokkaan rakenteen ansiosta raitiovaunu on matalasta lattiasta huolimatta varustettu perinteisillä, ohjautuvilla teleillä, jotka kääntyvät vapaasti vaunun alla samalla tavalla kuin nivelraitiovaunuissakin."_

Epäilen, että tuo 100 % matalalattiasuus tarkoittaa käytännössä luiskia lattiassa, joka on osin korkeammalla kuin Variotramien vastaava.

----------


## tlajunen

http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/uutiset...ttaa+transtech kertoo:




> Tarjousvertailussa Transtech osoittautui muihin tarjoajiin Bombardieriin ja CAF:iin nähden kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisemmaksi ja laatuvertailussa parhaimmaksi. Tarjouspyynnössä korostettiin vaunun soveltuvuutta Helsingin vaativiin olosuhteisiin. Tarjous oli myös hinnaltaan edullisin.


Aika paljon on saatu tekstiä tuotetuksi asiasta, jonka olisi voinut tiivistää seuraavasti: "Tarjous oli hinnaltaan edullisin." :P

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllä aika paljon huolestuttaa se, että vaunut tilataan uudenlaisella konseptilla talolta, joka ei ole ikinä suunnitellut ratikoita.


Toimittaja tarjosi vieläpä pienempää hintaa kuin isot tekijät. Saapa nähdä miten tuohon pystytään uuden vaunumallin kanssa. No, suomalainen insinööri ilmeisesti tulee ainakin saksalaista halvemmaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Transtechin sivulla sanotaan mm. seuraavaa:
> 
> _"Raitiovaunu on nykyvaatimusten mukaisesti sataprosenttisesti matalalattiainen. Nerokkaan rakenteen ansiosta raitiovaunu on matalasta lattiasta huolimatta varustettu perinteisillä, ohjautuvilla teleillä, jotka kääntyvät vapaasti vaunun alla samalla tavalla kuin nivelraitiovaunuissakin."_
> 
> Epäilen, että tuo 100 % matalalattiasuus tarkoittaa käytännössä luiskia lattiassa, joka on osin korkeammalla kuin Variotramien vastaava.


Luiskat tai kaltevat pinnat käytävällä eivät ole missään nimessä hyvä asia. Niillä voi liukastua kun vaunu jarruttelee ja kiihtyy. 

Lisäksi ihmettelen että istutaanko penkeillä jotka ovat telikorokkeen päällä polvet leaussa kiinni, koska kuvien perusteella istuimet eivät ole vastakkain kuten Variossa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Valmistajan sivut: http://www.transtech.fi/index.php?6

Hieno juttu! Perinteikkään vaunuvalmistajan kunnon tuote.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täysimataluus on täysin turhaa harrastelijamaista höpötystä, koska sitä ei Helsinkiin voida teknis-tyydyttävästi toteuttaa.


Saa nähdä, käykö tälle uudelle vaunumallille todellakin näin onnettomasti.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lisäksi ihmettelen että istutaanko penkeillä jotka ovat telikorokkeen päällä polvet leaussa kiinni, koska kuvien perusteella istuimet eivät ole vastakkain kuten Variossa?


Ekassa sisäkuvassa näyttäisi kyllä siltä, että ne ovat vastakkainistuttavia: http://www.transtech.fi/image.php?blob_id=610

Ajaako ratikkaa muuten tässä kuvassa Jussi Pajunen?

----------


## moxu

Siltä vaikuttaisi. Kaupunginjohtajan paikka taitaa olla spårakuskin tuolia heiluvaisempi..!

----------


## teme

> Ekassa sisäkuvassa näyttäisi kyllä siltä, että ne ovat vastakkainistuttavia: http://www.transtech.fi/image.php?blob_id=610
> 
> Ajaako ratikkaa muuten tässä kuvassa Jussi pajunen?


Minä kyllä tarjoaisin ministeri Vapaavuorta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:51 ----------

Meneekö se nyt niin että tuota ratikkaa voi tarvittaessa jatkaa kolminiveliseksi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ekassa sisäkuvassa näyttäisi kyllä siltä, että ne ovat vastakkainistuttavia: http://www.transtech.fi/image.php?blob_id=610
> 
> Ajaako ratikkaa muuten tässä kuvassa Jussi Pajunen?


Ja tässä kuvassa http://www.transtech.fi/image.php?blob_id=604 istutaan taas yhteen suuntaan. 
Onkohan niin että etu ja takaosassa istutaan nokka menosuuntaan ja vastakkain istuttavat paikat ovat keskiosan telien kohdalla? 
Olisi mielenkiintoisaa tietää millä korkeudella jalat joudutaan pitämään niissä paikoissa joissa istutaan telien päällä. Jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä että kuvat piirtäneen taiteilijan tai mainostoimiston näkemykset eivät vastaa todellisuutta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helsinki, maailman designpääkaupunki 2012. Ja sitten tilataan tuonnäköisiä raitiovaunuja. Great.

Miksi ihmeessä on pitänyt esimerkiksi yhdistää pyöreäkulmaiset ikkunat ja suorat ovet, joista puuttuu ikkunan yläreunasta raita kokonaan?

----------


## jodo

> Helsinki, maailman designpääkaupunki 2012. Ja sitten tilataan tuonnäköisiä raitiovaunuja. Great.
> 
> Miksi ihmeessä on pitänyt esimerkiksi yhdistää pyöreäkulmaiset ikkunat ja suorat ovet, joista puuttuu ikkunan yläreunasta raita kokonaan?


Pyöreäreunaisia ikkunoista tullee sen takia, ettei haluttu liimattavia ikkunoita, joten ilmeisesti siirrytään takaisin kiilakumikiinnityksiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

No, onneksi sentään Hesarissä näyttää lukevan, että ulkoasu vielä täsmentyy. Nykyinen trendihän on, ettei ikkunoiden muoto näy ollenkaan, koska ne ympäröidään mustalla raidalla. Näin toimii esim. Sm5, jossa musta raita peittää myös ikkunoiden korkeuseron.

----------


## Jusa

> Meneekö se nyt niin että tuota ratikkaa voi tarvittaessa jatkaa kolminiveliseksi?


Samaa kiinnittyy huomio, kovin on lyhyitä etenkin jos mietitään Jokeri-vaunuiksi.
Pidemmät olisivat parempia, jolloin voitaisiin vuoroväliä pidentää ja siten saada ruuhkaa pois ja kenties nopeutta lisättyä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> No, onneksi sentään Hesarissä näyttää lukevan, että ulkoasu vielä täsmentyy. Nykyinen trendihän on, ettei ikkunoiden muoto näy ollenkaan, koska ne ympäröidään mustalla raidalla. Näin toimii esim. Sm5, jossa musta raita peittää myös ikkunoiden korkeuseron.


Minusta nuo uudet ratikat on hyvän näköisiä. Toivottavasti eivät muuta väritystä Variotramien näköisiksi. Toi keltainen värihän vain piristää.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta nuo uudet ratikat on hyvän näköisiä. Toivottavasti eivät muuta väritystä Variotramien näköisiksi. Toi keltainen värihän vain piristää.


Juu ei. Meinasin juurikin kommentoida, että toivottavasti tekevät Varion kaltaisen täysvihreän ilman sitä jälkikäteen huitaistua keltaista raitaa, tai sitten jonkun kokonaan uuden värityksen. Kelta-vihreä periytyy vissiin puuosia sisältäneiden vaunujen aikakaudelta. Mielestäni yhdistelmä näyttää aika pahalta Transtechin mallikuvissa. Nykytekniikalla olisi mahdollista tehdä jotain sekä perinteet huomioon ottavaa että tulevaisuuten suuntaavaa ja design-pääkaupungissa pitäisi olla osaamistakin (ja olikin ainakin Varioiden kohdalla).

Jos muuten HKL:n pitäisi jotenkin tiedostaa olevansa design-pääkaupungin osa, niin se voisi pistää metroasemien ja muiden pysäkkien typografian uusiksi. Tilata vaikka design-vuoden kunniaksi uuden kirjasimen tarkoitusta varten. Perin ankeita kylttejä sun muita on monessa paikassa, ja metron oranssi M sietäisi päivittää. Siis säilyttää tietysti iso oranssi M, mutta viimeistellä se niin, ettei se näytä joskus 70-luvulla jonkun insinöörin ruokatauollaan viivottimella vetäisemältä.

----------


## Compact

> Minua huolestuttaa sama asia.


Minua ei puolestaan huolestuta. Vaunussa on perinteisellä ja koetulla tekniikalla olevat telit ja se on hyvä. Kaikki teleille rakennetut vaunut Suomessa 1950-luvulta lähtien ovat olleet kotimaassa rakennettuja eikä niistä ole ollut koskaan pahaa sanottavaa. 

Vasta kun 1990-luvulla ostettiin ulkomaalaisia Adtranzin vaunuja, joissa ei ole telejä, vastoinkäymiset alkoivat. Suuri saksalainen valmistaja Adtranz meni sittemmin nurin ja vastuu kyseisistä vaunuista siirtyi uudelle omistajalle. 

Toisaalla esitetty kysymys, etteikö Transtech olisi pitkäikäinen tai varma toimittaja, on outo. Kajaanin raitiovaunutehtaan historiaan kuuluu jo nyt (vuodesta 1998 alkaen) toiminimet Rautaruukki Oyj Transtech, Talgo-Transtech Oy, Talgo Oy ja nyt siis Transtech Oy. Voi olla nimenä vielä joskus jotain muutakin tai sitten ei... 
Missäpä ovat nyt aikaisemmat kotimaiset raitiovaunutehtaat Ab Sandvikens Skeppsdocka och Mekaniska Verkstad, A/B Åbo Jernmanufaktur och Waggonfabrik O/Y, Kaipio O/Y, Oy Karia Ab, Oy Suomen Autoteollisuus Ab ja Valmet Oy?

Aivan varmasti Adtranzin kauppojen yhteydessä hyväksi koettuja ja tehtyjä liikennöintiä varmentavia sopimustekstejä ja vastuita sovelletaan tässäkin kaupassa.

Kainarin artikkeli vaunutilauksista http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/cs/Sate...singista.html:
Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa hankinta koskee 40 uuden vaunun hankintaa ja on arvoltaan noin 113 miljoonaa euroa. Vaunuja tarvitaan Helsingin laajentuvan raitiovaunuliikenteen tarpeisiin.

Hankintaan sisältyy myös optio 90 lisävaunun hankinnasta. Tämä kauppa toteutuu myöhemmin vaiheittain, jos Helsingin raitiovaunuliikennettä laajennetaan jatkossa suunnitelmien mukaisesti.

Transtech Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Markku Blomberg korostaa 113 miljoonan tilauksen olevan yhtiön historian suurin ja pitkäkestoisin.

– Tilaus tarjoaa vuoteen 2018 asti 150-200 työpaikkaa. 90 vaunun option toteutuminen tietäisi HKL-vaunujen valmistusta vuoteen 2023 asti. Yhtiö tarvitsee myös muita töitä.

Nyt Transtech työllistää yhteensä noin 400 henkilöä. Ensi vuonna työntekijämäärä nousee jonkin verran.

----------


## vristo

Hieno homma, minusta. 

Ja jos nyt olisi mahdollista niin kilistelisin shamppanjalaseja teidän kanssanne tämän päätöksen johdosta, arvon joukkoliikennefoorumilaiset  :Wink: .

Toki toivon todella, suomalaisen kiskokalustoteollisuuden sekä Helsingin raitioliikenteen puolesta, että tulevat raitiovaunu toimii hyvin. Niinhän HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenrantakin sanoi, että siitä on koko vaunun suunnittelussa lähdetty, että tämän vaunun tulee toimia helsinkiläisissä raitiotieoloissa. Tämähän on tietysti ollut tarkoitus myös edellisissä ratikkamalleissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Toisaalla esitetty kysymys, etteikö Transtech olisi pitkäikäinen tai varma toimittaja, on outo. Kajaanin raitiovaunutehtaan historiaan kuuluu


Siis käsittääkseni ko. Kajaanin "raitiovaunutehtaassa" ei ole koskaan tehty yhtään raitiovaunua. Tehdas on perustettu samoihin aikoihin kun viimeiset NrII-vaunut valmistuivat jossain vallan muualla ja eri valtionyhtiön valmistamina, ja noista ajoista on kulunut n. 25 vuotta. NrII:sien tekijöistä ei taida kovin moni olla enää töissä. Kysymys siis on mielestäni varsin aiheellinen, tosin onhan Transtech muita vaunuja tehnyt ja uusien ratikoiden konstruktiossa varmaan pelataan jonkun verran varman päälle.

----------


## Kaid

> Juu ei. Meinasin juurikin kommentoida, että toivottavasti tekevät Varion kaltaisen täysvihreän ilman sitä jälkikäteen huitaistua keltaista raitaa, tai sitten jonkun kokonaan uuden värityksen. Kelta-vihreä periytyy vissiin puuosia sisältäneiden vaunujen aikakaudelta. Mielestäni yhdistelmä näyttää aika pahalta Transtechin mallikuvissa.


Makuasioista on turha kiistellä, mutta itse pitäisin enemmän keltavihreästä. Jos vaunuihin saisi ikkunoiden kohdalle Elmo Allenin mainitseman ikkunat "piilottavan" mustan raidan, voitaisiin vaunu maalata ikkunoiden alapuolelta vihreäksi ja yläpuolelta keltaiseksi. tämä näyttäisi minusta ihan pätevältä (itseasiassa tälläinen väritys voisi olla hieno Varioissakin).

----------


## late-

> Ja tässä kuvassa http://www.transtech.fi/image.php?blob_id=604 istutaan taas yhteen suuntaan.


Ei istuta telin päällä. Taaksepäin suunnattu tuolirivi istuvan miehen takana ei käytännössä näy, koska se on tismalleen yhtä leveä kuin edessä oleva rivi. Miehen takana pilkottaa kyllä istuintyynyn kulma. Samoin kuvassa näkyy selvästi telin pyörien välissä oleva syvennys, johon vastakkain istuvien jalat menevät. Seuraava rivi näkyy perspektiivin takia paremmin.

Jokaisen telin päällä on siis 16 paikkaa neljänä neljän paikan rivinä: eteen, taakse, eteen, taakse. Näistä keskimmäiset ovat vastakkain ja matkustajien jalat ovat keskellä teliä. Vastaa täysin HKL:n jokin aika sitten rakentamaa makettia, jolla tarkasteltiin sisätilojen mitoitusta tämän tyyppiselle teliratkaisulle.

----------


## 339-DF

Hienoa, etta voitto meni oikeaan osoitteeseen eli Kajaaniin. Eiköhän Suomessa kuitenkin parhaiten osata tehdä suomalaisille sopivia ratikoita. Ymmärrän kyllä ajatuksen siitä, että Transtech on pieni toimija, mutta minusta se on enemmän etu kuin haitta. Transtechin on pienuutensa takia tehtävä parhaansa ja se on myös aidosti räätalöinyt vaununsa sen mukaan, mitä HKL on halunnut. Pisteytyksestä näkyy, että sekä CAF etta Bomba ovat saaneet huomattavasti heikommat pisteet tästä Helsinkiin sopivuudesta, minkä päättelisin tarkoittavan sitä, että ne enemmän tai vähemmän tarjoavat valmiita konseptejaan. Sitten, kun ne eivät toimi, asiaa hoidetaan isojen firmojen isolla rahalla kuten nyt on laita Varioiden kanssa. Minusta se tie on nyt käyty loppuun ja Transtech on varmasti paras toimittaja meidän spesiaalivaunullemme.

Rainer, vastauksia kysymyksiisi: tekniset ratkaisut ovat hyvin pitkalle lukkoonlyötyjä. Vallilassa oli tosiaan Laten mainitsema maketti, jossa saattoi kokeilla istuin- ja käytäväratkaisuja. Istuimet ovat samalla tapaa kuin variossa, eli 4 yhden pyörän päällä. Negatiivisena puolena sanottakoon etta vastakkain istuttavien paikkojen jalkatila on ahdas, positiivisena sitten se, että 10 lisäsenttimetriä tosiaan tuntuu siellä sisustuksessa. Istuinjärjestys on 2+2.

Se käytävällä akselin kohdalla oleva luiska on aika loiva. Sitäkin saattoi kokeilla Vallilassa, ja myos könkkölöitsijät ovat käyneet sitä ja muita ratkaisuita testaamassa. Luiska on sen verran loiva, etta siina voi hyvin esim. matkustaa seisten. Loivempi kuin vaikka nivelvaunuissa ovien luona oleva luiska.

Luiska on itse asiassa aika nerokas keksintö, sillä se on mahdollistanut portaattoman täysmatalan vaunun, jossa on oikeat telit ja niiden tuoma toimintavarmuus.

Vaunu ei ole ihan niin pitkä kuin monet toivoisivat, minä mukaan lukien. Sitä on kuitenkin mahdollista pidentää, joten esim. Jokerille voidaan tilata saman konseptin mukaisia 30-metrisiä vaunuja. Niissä ei vielä tarvitse edes lisätä lisää moduuleja, vaan olemassaolevia voi pidentää kunhan vaunun ei tarvitse mennä 15 metrin kaarteista, niin kuin ei jokerilla tarvitsekaan. Minä unelmoin myös siitä, että osa ihan kaupunkivaunujen optioista voidaan tilata pidempinä ruuhkaisimmille linjoille. Mutta kunhan nyt saadaan nuo 40 ekaa, niin hyvä niin...

Mitä ulkonäköä koskeviin kommentteihin tulee, niin älkää nyt hyvät ystävät takertuko liikaa niihin Transtechin havainnekuviin. Onhan se hyvä, että kuvat on olemassa, niin lehdillä on mitä painaa, mutta ei ne kuvat tarkoita, etta vaunusta tulee juuri sennäköinen. Muotoilu annetaan melko varmasti tässäkin tapauksessa vielä ammattimuotoilijalle, niin kuin varionkin kanssa, ja esimerkiksi värityksen voi tehdä aivan millaiseksi haluaa, vaikka oranssiharmaaksi  :Wink: 

"Varmaa" niissä kuvissa on kai vaan se, etta ikkunat ovat pyöreakulmaista kiilakumimallia, niin ettei tarvitse odotella ikkunoiden sen paremmin kuin sivupeltienkaan liiman kuivumista.

Haltian blogissa oli maininta varautumisesta superkondensaattoreihin. Tarkoittaako tämä siis sitä, etta vaunuilla voidaan tulevaisuudessa, kun tekniikka kehittyy, ajaa ajolangattakin?

----------


## hmikko

> Makuasioista on turha kiistellä, mutta itse pitäisin enemmän keltavihreästä. Jos vaunuihin saisi ikkunoiden kohdalle Elmo Allenin mainitseman ikkunat "piilottavan" mustan raidan, voitaisiin vaunu maalata ikkunoiden alapuolelta vihreäksi ja yläpuolelta keltaiseksi. tämä näyttäisi minusta ihan pätevältä.


Viher-musta-keltainen vaunu? No huh. Sanoisin, että mieluummin vaikka se tukholmalaisten ympäriinsä mustankiiltävä ruumisvaunu. Itse tekisin Varion kaltaisen täysvihreän ja laittaisin siihen teippaamalla tms. konstilla muita vihreän sävyjä jonain tyylikkäänä kuviona. Mainosvaunuissahan on nähty kaikenlaista hienoa ja Turussakin tilaajavärityksessä liukuvärjäys (valkoisen käyttämisestä voi sitten olla monta mieltä).  Kuviota voisi sitten viljellä laajemmin ratikoiden brändäämisessä tai miksei Pariisin tyyliin kaiken HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteen brändäämisessa. Jokerille voisi kehittää kuviosta oman variaationsa, joka erottuisi selvästi mutta olis kuitenkin tunnistettavasti samaa teemaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Veikkauksia pystyyn: valittaako CAF tai Bomba tai molemmat tänäisestä päätöksestä?

----------


## kolmebee

Raitiovaunujen ulkoasusta sen verran, että itsekin olen kokovihreän kannalla. Varioista se keltainen viiru pois ja uudet vihreänä - nivelvaunut pysyköön museovaunuisasti vanhoissa väreissä. 

Ja nyt OT... En myöskään ymmärrä, miksi uusi bussien tilaajaväritys ei voinut olla vain simppelisti sininen, ja miksi sm5 on YTV:n (rip) väreissä... aika kirjavaa settiä, verraten vaikkapa berliiniin, jossa U-bahn, raitiovaunut ja bussit ovat keltaiset ja S-bahn puna-beige. Ja jos joku nyt älähtää Berliinirinnastuksesta, niin tässä asiassa ei kaupungin koolla ole väliä, joten vertailla voisi vaikka Tokioon. 

Summa summarum, selkeät värit olisi helppo yhdistää selkeään ja värikoodattuun infografiikkaan ja näitä erivärisiä kuvastoja taas sujuvasti toisiinsa, jos muodot ja typot kaikissa kulkuvälineissä olisivat about samat. 

Jos isoa uudistusta kaivataan, niin mielestäni spårille, lähijunille ja busseillekin pitäisi tehdä metron logoon verrattava näkyvä symboli, samaan tyyliin. Ja metron nykyistä logoa muuttaisin korkeintaan pyöristämällä neliön kulmat HSL:n hengessä - ja uusissa kartoissa se niin onkin! 

Pahoittelut vuodatuksesta, mutta tämä aihe on sydäntä lähellä... HSL on aloittanut ihan lupaavasti ulkoasu-uudistuksen, mutta ollapa kautta linjan tunnistettava imago... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hmikko

> Vallilassa oli tosiaan Laten mainitsema maketti, jossa saattoi kokeilla istuin- ja kaytavaratkaisuja.


Onko sisäpiiriläisillä tietoa ja voiko nyt paljastaa, että oliko tälle HKL:n konseptille tarjolla muita valmistajia kuin Transtech? Käsittääkseni Vosslohilla ja Heiter Blickillä oli jotain varsin samankaltaista tyrkyllä, mutta ne eivät sitten lopulta kuitenkaan jättäneet tarjousta. En siis ole tässä mitenkään haikailemassa muun kuin valitun toimittajan perään, kunhan uteliaisuuttani kyselen.

----------


## Compact

> Siis käsittääkseni ko. Kajaanin "raitiovaunutehtaassa" ei ole koskaan tehty yhtään raitiovaunua. Tehdas on perustettu samoihin aikoihin kun viimeiset NrII-vaunut valmistuivat jossain vallan muualla ja eri valtionyhtiön valmistamina, ja noista ajoista on kulunut n. 25 vuotta. NrII:sien tekijöistä ei taida kovin moni olla enää töissä. Kysymys siis on mielestäni varsin aiheellinen, tosin onhan Transtech muita vaunuja tehnyt ja uusien ratikoiden konstruktiossa varmaan pelataan jonkun verran varman päälle.


Vuolijoen Otanmäessä kaikki työtekijät olivat vaunutehtaan aloittaessa entisiä mainareita. Kukaan ei ollut metallimies aloittaessaan. Siellähän oli alunperin kaivos, Otanmäki Oy, joka kuoppa kaivettiin tyhjäksi ajallaan. Jotta työpaikkoja säilyi Kainuussa, rakennettiin jo UKK:n aikanaan viitoittamalla tiellä valtion omistaman raahelaisen terästehtaan Rautaruukki Oy:n toimesta ja SNTL:n kanssa tehtyjen bilateraalisten kauppojen avittamana Vaunutehdas, jonka tuotanto oli siis tavaravaunujen toimittaminen SZD:lle eli Neuvostorautateille. Rautaruukki sai Kostamuksesta rautapellettiä ja vei tavaravaunuja, noin niinkuin yksinkertaisesti sanottuna. Sitten sen ajan ja tämän ajan välillä tapahtui paljon asioita ja nyt ollaan tehtaan espanjalaisen Talgon (*T*ren *A*rticulado *L*igero *G*oicoechea *O*riol) omistuksessa käynnin jälkeisessä maailmassa. En ryhdy tässä kertaamaan yleisesti tunnettua maailman lähiaikaa ja nykyään Kajaanin kaupunkiin kuuluvan vaunutehtaan historiaa. Sen tietävät asiaanperehtyneet (raitiotie)historioitsijat jo muutenkin ja muut lukevat faktat lukuisilta asiaanvihkiytyneiltä vikipedia-sivuilta, joita vastaavia pedioita tähän maahan nyt vielä lanseerataan oikein urakalla lisääkin.

Otanmäen vaunutehdas on koonnut jok´ikisen Variotramin Saksasta (Adtranz) tuoduista valmiista teräslevystä paikanpäällä eli Variotramit ovat sillä tavalla syntyneet Kainuussa. Raitiovaunuja Otanmäen tehdas on suoltanut ulos siis jo 40 vaunua ja Valmetin vanhempia nivelratikoita ja metrovaunuja on siellä käynnyt peruskunnostuksessa niin paljon, että en ole enää laskuissa mukana. Omaa suunnittelua ovat kaksikerrosvaunut valtionrautateille. Tavaravaunuja on myyty Irlantiin, Sveitsiin ja vaikka minne. Kyllä siellä on nykyään tietotaitoa rutkasti ja päihittää varmasti jotkin kanadalaiset moottorikelkkatehtaat yms

----------


## kolmebee

Onko arvauksia siitä, onko tämän tilauspäätöksen kautta mahdollista jo visioida kotimaista raitiovaunutuotantoa ulkomaille myyntiin, vai ovatko nämä tulevat vaunut jotenkin niin erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, ettei sillä ole tarjota mitään erityistä muualle? Luulisi, että ainakin esim. Bergenissä voitaisiin tällaisesta pohjoisesta mallista olla kiinnostuneita. Veikkauksia?

----------


## Compact

> Onko arvauksia siitä, onko tämän tilauspäätöksen kautta mahdollista jo visioida kotimaista raitiovaunutuotantoa ulkomaille myyntiin, vai ovatko nämä tulevat vaunut jotenkin niin erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, ettei sillä ole tarjota mitään erityistä muualle? Luulisi, että ainakin esim. Bergenissä voitaisiin tällaisesta pohjoisesta mallista olla kiinnostuneita. Veikkauksia?


Tuskinpa Transtechin vaunuja Bergeniin hankittaisiin. Ne radat kun ovat upouusia ja varsin suoraviivaisia ilman kaupunkikorttelien ympäripyörimisiä, kuten Helsingissä. Sitäpaitsi Bergen lienee tyytyväinen valitsemaansa Variotramiin, sic! Ne kärryt eivät ole Adtransin tekosia eli siis Bombardierin piikissä nykyään, vaan ovat nykyisen Variotramin laatutekijän Stadlerin valmistamia. Siis samasta pajasta kuin Sm5...

----------


## hmikko

> Onko arvauksia siitä, onko tämän tilauspäätöksen kautta mahdollista jo visioida kotimaista raitiovaunutuotantoa ulkomaille myyntiin, vai ovatko nämä tulevat vaunut jotenkin niin erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, ettei sillä ole tarjota mitään erityistä muualle? Luulisi, että ainakin esim. Bergenissä voitaisiin tällaisesta pohjoisesta mallista olla kiinnostuneita. Veikkauksia?


Ainakin tuo tarjouskilpailun yhteydessä mainittu Heiter Blick markkinoi vaunujaan samankaltaisilla argumenteilla, eli että konstruktio on perinteinen hyväksi havaittu eikä nykyajan konhotus, ja että vaunut toimivat geometrialtaan hankalilla ja kunnoltaan vähemmän ihanteellisilla radoila. Enpä tiedä, ovatko he myyneet vaunuja muualle kuin kotikentälle Leipzigiin.

Bergenin uusi rata on kai tehty isolla rahalla sen verran suoraksi, että siellä ei taida Helsingin ongelmia olla. Bergen on laajentamassa edelleen ja heillä on optio lisä-Variotrameihin. Lisäksi vaunut ovat 2,65 m leveitä, eli Transtechilta tarvittaisiin muutakin säätöä kuin raideleveys.

Miten ois Tampere jaTurku? Jos saataisiin suomalainen 1524 mm tram-train standardi, niin sitä varten tehdyllä versiolla luulis olevan mahiksia. Kilpailijoita on suht harvassa, mitä nyt Skoda ja venäläiset. Isot länsieurooppalaiset valmistajat eivät ole tainneet tehdä 1520 mm ratikkaa hetkiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko sisäpiiriläisillä tietoa ja voiko nyt paljastaa, että oliko tälle HKL:n konseptille tarjolla muita valmistajia kuin Transtech? Käsittääkseni Vosslohilla ja Heiter Blickillä oli jotain varsin samankaltaista tyrkyllä, mutta ne eivät sitten lopulta kuitenkaan jättäneet tarjousta.


Tämä on mennyt niin, että HKL on varsin pitkälle itse luonnostellut, eikä vaan luonnostellut vaan suunnitellut ja suunnitteluttanut, omanlaisen vaunukonseptin, ns. Helsinki-vaunun. Ajatuksena on ollut sillä tavoin auttaa valmistajia tarjoamaan vaunua, joka sopisi Helsinkiin.

Periaatteessa HKL olisi voinut peräti valmistuttaa vaunun itse, ts. tilata osat eri puolilta maailmaa sopivilta toimittajilta ja huolehtia kokoonpanosta itse tai ulkoistaa sen jollekulle. Sillä tavalla välipalat on tehty, oma suunnittelu, omat osatilaukset ja kokoonpano Saksassa. Noin karkeasti ottaen.

HKL päätyi kuitenkin tilaamaan vaununsa perinteisemmän kaavan kautta, mutta on siis antanut tuon talossa tehdyn ja teetetyn suunnittelutyön kaikille tilaajahalukkaille. Päätellen siitä, miten nämä kolme loppusuoralla ollutta toimittajaehdokasta on saanut pisteitä Helsinki-sopivuudesta, Transtech on suunnitellut koko lailla juuri sitä mitä Helsinki haluaa, CAF on ottanut melko hyvin Helsingin toiveet huomioon ja Bomba lie tarjonnut jotain, mita heillä on valmiina jo muuten ja mitä he pitävät toimivana konseptina.

Tarkemmin en tiedä, ja tässäkin on paljon omaa arvausta ja päättelyä mukana. En esimerkiksi tiedä, missä määrin tämä tarjouspisteytyksen Helsinki-yhteensopivuus merkitsee sitä, että vaunu = Helsinki-vaunu, ja missä määrin niitä pisteitä saattoi kerätä myös muunlaisella vaunulla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:18 ----------




> Onko arvauksia siitä, onko tämän tilauspäätöksen kautta mahdollista jo visioida kotimaista raitiovaunutuotantoa ulkomaille myyntiin, vai ovatko nämä tulevat vaunut jotenkin niin erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, ettei sillä ole tarjota mitään erityistä muualle?


Jos Transtechilla on valmis ja Helsingin rataverkossa toimiva vaunu, niin ihmettelisin suuresti, jos ei sitä tarjottaisi Tallinnaan kunhan siellä saadaan rahaa ratikkahankintaan.

Lisäksi esim. Puolan metriset raitiotiet voivat olla kiinnostava kohde Helsinki-vaunulle. Sen sijaan en usko, etta saksalaiset tai sveitsiläiset luottaisivat tässä asiassa suomalaiseen konseptiin vaan tilaavat omiaan (EU-kilpailu tai ei, niinhän se menee...)

Käsittääkseni Helsinki-vaunu voidaan suht helposti tehdä myös 1524-raideleveydelle, jolloin Tampereen ja Turun lisäksi tulee mieleen koko joukko haasteellisella rataverkolla pelaavia ex-itäblokin kaupunkeja.

----------


## Max

> Lisäksi esim. Puolan metriset raitiotiet voivat olla kiinnostava kohde Helsinki-vaunulle.


Markkinointimatkan kohteina voisivat siis olla Łódź, Bydgoszcz, Toruń, Elbląg ja Grudziądz. Pääosassa tosin taitaa parhaillaan jo olla eriasteisia sopimuksia uusien vaunujen toimittamisesta, enimmäkseen Bydgoszczissa sijaitsevan PESAn kanssa.

----------


## Albert

> Veikkauksia pystyyn: valittaako CAF tai Bomba tai molemmat tänäisestä päätöksestä?


Tarvinneeko edes veikata! Totta kai molemmat tai ainakin toinen valittavat  :Icon Frown: .
Ja tosiaan, ei tarvitse vielä olla huolissaan ulkonäöstä eikä maalauksesta.
Joku pelkäsi pluikasta plaattiaa. No, vaunuihin tulee lattialämmitys!
Entä uuden tyypin vaunu ja "kokematon" valmistaja; no protot ovat valmiina vasta 2013 ja tyyppi tulee käyttöön 2016. Kyllä tuossa ajassa ehtii viilata ongelmat pois. Aiemmin täällä on jo kerrottu firman kokeneisuudesta.

Olin 20, kun ekat nivelet tulivat ja sitten 60, kun ekat "Transut" tulevat, toivottavasti  :Cool: .

----------


## hmikko

> "Transut"


Loistavaa. Tuo antaa "Pupu"llekin jonkun uuden sivumerkityksen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarvinneeko edes veikata! Totta kai molemmat tai ainakin toinen valittavat


Vähän pelkään, että et ihan väärässä ole. Vaikka ei kai ne valitukset enää mitään hidasta, saihan HKL jo Skodaakin koskien välipäätöksen markkinaoikeudesta, että hankintaa voidaan jatkaa valituksen käsittelyn aikana.




> "Transut"


Voi kamala mikä nimi! Jos firma onkin Transu, niin eikö vaunu voisi olla jotain muuta? Vaan eipä silti, aika poliittisesti epäkorrekteja nämä meidän vaunut on muutenkin, Mannet ja muut  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikka ei kai ne valitukset enää mitään hidasta, saihan HKL jo Skodaakin koskien välipäätöksen markkinaoikeudesta, että hankintaa voidaan jatkaa valituksen käsittelyn aikana.


Jos valitus tai valituksia tulee, niin ainakin ne sen verran hidastavat, että markkinaoikeus ehtii päättää, antaako se hankintapäätökselle väliaikaisen toimeenpanokiellon vai ei. Sitten jos toimeenpanokielto tulee, hidastuu hankinta merkittävästi, koska silloin hankinta pysähtyy vähintäänkin siihen asti, että markkinaoikeus ehtii käsitellä asian. Käsittääkseni toimeenpanokiellon määrääminen riippuu siitä, arvioiko markkinaoikeus valituksen sellaiseksi että sillä ylipäätään on läpimenon mahdollisuuksia ja jos on, niin vaikuttaisiko valitus läpimennessään tarjouskilpailun tulokseen.

----------


## late-

> Onko sisäpiiriläisillä tietoa ja voiko nyt paljastaa, että oliko tälle HKL:n konseptille tarjolla muita valmistajia kuin Transtech?


En ole nähnyt tarjousmateriaaleja enkä myöskään tiedä mitkä osat niistä on hyväksytty liikesalaisuuksiksi. Joka tapauksessa uskaltanen kertoa, että CAF tarjosi ymmärtääkseni HKL:n peruskonseptin mukaista vaunua. Olen myös kuullut, että Tukholman CAF:lta tilaamat vaunut olisi nekin suunniteltu enemmän tältä pohjalta kuin CAF:n normaalin moninivelmallin mukaisina. Jos näin on, CAF pääseekin hyötymään Helsinkiä varten tekemästään työstä.

----------


## Albert

> Vähän pelkään, että et ihan väärässä ole. Vaikka ei kai ne valitukset enää mitään hidasta, saihan HKL jo Skodaakin koskien välipäätöksen markkinaoikeudesta, että hankintaa voidaan jatkaa valituksen käsittelyn aikana.


No vielä ei ole tietoa. 
Mutta ovathan nämä hankinnat menneet hankaliksi.  Oli mitä vain, niin yks valittaa ja toinen valittaa jne... Sitten se valitus on jotain pilkunviilausta. Mutta hankinta kuitenkin viivästyy. 
Eihän noilla isoilla firmoilla merkitse mitään jotkut kymppitonnien kulut. Vaan kiusa se on pienikin kiusa.
Jotenkin tuntuisi, että Bomba ei ehkä valittaisi (sattuneista liikesuhteista johtuen).

----------


## 339-DF

> No vielä ei ole tietoa. 
> Mutta ovathan nämä hankinnat menneet hankaliksi.  Oli mitä vain, niin yks valittaa ja toinen valittaa jne... Sitten se valitus on jotain pilkunviilausta. Mutta hankinta kuitenkin viivästyy.


Ninpä. Mä ajattelisin, että tuo protojen toimitusaika on sen verran pitkä, että siihen mahtuisi jonkun verran viivytystä valitustenkin johdosta. Ja ainahan Transu voi omalla riskillään antaa homman edetä, jos haluaa. "Ainahan" noi valitukset kuitenkin kaatuvat.




> Jotenkin tuntuisi, että Bomba ei ehkä valittaisi (sattuneista liikesuhteista johtuen).


Sitä mäkin mietin. Ja sitäkin, että jospa CAF jättäisi valittamatta, kun se kuitenkin Helsingin avulla sai Helsinki-vaunutilauksen Tukholmasta. Toivossa on hyvä elää...

----------


## Compact

> että jospa CAF jättäisi valittamatta, kun se kuitenkin Helsingin avulla sai Helsinki-vaunutilauksen Tukholmasta. Toivossa on hyvä elää...


Ruotsalaisen forumin joku kirjoittaja harmitteli, että Tukholmaan hankitaan nyt välimerellisiä vaunuja ja Hesa saa näille pohjoisille seuduille sopivaa kalustoa.

----------


## EmilB

> Ruotsalaisen forumin joku kirjoittaja harmitteli, että Tukholmaan hankitaan nyt välimerellisiä vaunuja ja Hesa saa näille pohjoisille seuduille sopivaa kalustoa.


Voisitko kertoa kyseisen forumin linkin? Kiitos

----------


## hmikko

> Voisitko kertoa kyseisen forumin linkin? Kiitos


Helsingin hankintaa koskeva ketju Spårvägskällskapetin foorumilla. Tuossa ei kyllä ole Compactin viittaamia kommentteja Tukholman CAF-ostoksia koskien, lienevät jossain muussa ketjussa.

----------


## Kaid

> Ruotsalaisen forumin joku kirjoittaja harmitteli, että Tukholmaan hankitaan nyt välimerellisiä vaunuja ja Hesa saa näille pohjoisille seuduille sopivaa kalustoa.


Foorumiheitoille ei ehkä pidä laittaa liikaa painoa, mutta olisiko Transtechin kannattanut osallistua Tukholman tarjouskilpailuun Helsinki-konseptin levennetyllä versiolla?

----------


## hmikko

> Foorumiheitoille ei ehkä pidä laittaa liikaa painoa, mutta olisiko Transtechin kannattanut osallistua Tukholman tarjouskilpailuun Helsinki-konseptin levennetyllä versiolla?


Tukholma ei ole kärsinyt 'matalalattiakriisiä' samalla tavalla kuin Helsinki ja vaikka Göteborg, eikä siellä myöskään juuri ole jäljellä vanhaa geometrialtaan hankalaa katurataa, joten Helsinki-konseptin myyntiargumentit eivät ehkä olisi purreet. Göteborgin Sirioissa oli enemmän ja vähemmän samat ongelmat kuin Helsingin Varioissa, mutta Göteborg on nyt ilmeisesti tehnyt/tekemässä hankinnan loppuun eikä kaiketi ole ostamassa uusia vaunuja kovin pian. Ainahan sitä tietysti kannattaa kokeilla, tosin en tiedä, millainen ponnistus tarjuskilpailu olisi ollut Transtechin kokoiselle yritykselle, jonka vaunulta puuttuivat referenssit.

----------


## SD202

> Tukholma ei ole kärsinyt 'matalalattiakriisiä' samalla tavalla kuin Helsinki ja vaikka Göteborg, eikä siellä myöskään juuri ole jäljellä vanhaa geometrialtaan hankalaa katurataa, joten Helsinki-konseptin myyntiargumentit eivät ehkä olisi purreet.


Totta tämäkin. On jäänyt sellainen mutu -tunne, että joskus on jopa helpompaa lähteä luomaan raitiorataa ihan puhtaalta pöydältä. Voisiko esim. Strasbourgin menestystarina raitioliikenteessä perustua siihen, ettei vanhaa infrastruktuuria ollut (enää) jäljellä?

Olen myös Bremenissä ihmetellyt näitä vaunuja:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/...703-51.jpg.jpg
Tällainen vaunu kiipeämässä Porthaninkadun mäkeä ylös saattaisi olla vekkuli näky. Tasamaalla on kaikki niin paljon helpompaa... :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

> Foorumiheitoille ei ehkä pidä laittaa liikaa painoa, mutta olisiko Transtechin kannattanut osallistua Tukholman tarjouskilpailuun Helsinki-konseptin levennetyllä versiolla?


Siellä SSS:n forumilla sen joku otti esille. Ketä kiinnostaa enemmän, niin kahlaa siellä: se on jossain uutta keskustaraitiotietä ja vaunuhankintoja käsittelevissä lukuisissa ketjuissa. Itse en sitä ryhdy nyt hakemaan, koska olen sen jo kertaalleen lukenut, eikä se ole mikään helppo homma sieltä viikkojen jälkeen hakea.

----------


## 339-DF

> Foorumiheitoille ei ehkä pidä laittaa liikaa painoa, mutta olisiko Transtechin kannattanut osallistua Tukholman tarjouskilpailuun Helsinki-konseptin levennetyllä versiolla?


Jos noin puhtaan itsekkäästi ajattelee, niin ei olisi kannattanut. Muuten ei olisi niin paljon kapasiteettia tehdä meille Helsinkiin vaunuja  :Smile:  No, en tiedä, minkä verran siellä kapasiteettia on, ehkä tuo ei olisi vaikuttanut oikeasti. Tokihan siellä tulevina vuosina muutakin tehdään kun näitä ratikoita.

Voisin kuvitella kuitenkin, että Transtech haluaa nyt ensin tämän yhden kaupan aluilleen ja vaikkapa protot valmiiksi. Sitten, kun on valmis vaunu jota tarjota, on helppo lähteä tarjoamaan sitä muillekin ja vaikka lähetellä keltavihreää protovaunua ympäri maailmaa ainakin metrisille raitioteille kokeiltavaksi.

----------


## Albert

> Transtech Oy on tarjouksessaan ilmoittanut, että yhtiön keskeisenä yhteistyökumppanina raitiovaunutoimituksessa toimii Voith Turbo GmbH. Lisäksi yhtiö on 30.11.2010 ilmoittanut tulevasta omistusjärjestelystään.


Transtech saikin sopimusvertailussa huonoimmat (selvästi) pisteet referensseistä ja toimitusajasta -ja varmuudesta. Mutta sai kolmesta muusta yksin täydet pisteet ja oli kahdessa selvä kakkonen.
Pöytäkirja (.doc)

----------


## Compact

Hankintajärjestys eteni tällälailla portaattain kohti lopullista valintaa:

ENSIMMÄINEN VAIHE
Koncar Elekticna vozila d.d
Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S.A.
AnsaldoBreda SpA
Transtech Oy / Voith Turbo GmbH
Vossloh Kiepe GmbH / HeiterBlick GmbH
Skoda Transportation s.r.o.
ON´s Industry Germany Holding Ltd. & Co KG /Belokommunmash
Bombardier Transportation Sweden AB
Pajakulma Oy / Krnovske opravny a stroijirny s.r.o
Stadler Pankow GmbH
Siemens AG
Alstom Finland Oy
Pojazdy Szynowe PESA Bydgoszcz SA
Verkehrs Industrie Systeme GmbH (VIS)

TOINEN VAIHE
Alstom Finland Oy
Bombardier Transportation Sweden AB
Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S.A.
Koncar Elektricna vozila d.d.
ONs Industry Germany Holding Ltd. & Co. KG
Siemens AG
Skoda Transportation s.r.o.
Transtech Oy
Vossloh Kiepe GmbH

KOLMAS VAIHE
Bombardier Transportation Sweden Ab
Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S.A.
Skoda Transportation s.r.o.
Transtech Oy
Vossloh Kiepe GmbH

NELJÄS VAIHE
Bombardier Transportation Sweden Ab
Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S.A.
Transtech Oy

PÄÄTÖS
Transtech Oy

Mielenkiintoista on nähdä Pajakulma Oy mukana alkutiedusteluissa. Pajakulmahan on Tampereen Valmetin perillinen Nekalasta.

----------


## Albert

> Hankintajärjestys eteni tällälailla portaattain kohti lopullista valintaa:
> ENSIMMÄINEN VAIHE
> ---
> Pajakulma Oy / Krnovske opravny a stroijirny s.r.o
> ---
> Mielenkiintoista on nähdä Pajakulma Oy mukana alkutiedusteluissa. Pajakulmahan on Tampereen Valmetin perillinen Nekalasta.


Ja kumppani rakentaa Vario LF:iä

----------


## Jusa

Hesarissa 29.12.2010 iso artikkeli uusista vaunuista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarissa 29.12.2010 iso artikkeli uusista vaunuista.


Mahtaakohan uutisen pohjakartan istuinjärjestys olla lopullinen? Sinnehän on tulossa A-vaunuun valtava tanssilattia. Joku noista 2-, 3- ja 4-ovien vastapäisistä aukioista nyt ainakin voitaisiin penkittää, vaikka seisomapaikat sinänsä ovat tärkeitä nekin.

----------


## Jusa

Mielestäni on myös ristiriitaa penkkien määrässä onko 2+2 vai 1+2.
Vaunuhan on hieman leveämpi kuin variotrammi joten 2+2 järjestelmälläkin käytäväleveys olisi hieman väljempi.
Läppäistuimia varmaan tulee ovikohtiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni on myös ristiriitaa penkkien määrässä onko 2+2 vai 1+2.


Hesarin kuva oli siltä osin vähän harhaanjohtava, koska siitä oli tehty poikkileikkaus, jossa yksi penkkirivi oli poissa, kun näytettiin, mitä telin sisällä on.

Eli penkkejä tulee 2+2 ainakin pyöräkoteloiden kohdalle.

----------


## Albert

Oliko uutiskuvan yhteydessä tätä tietoa?



> Kyseinen 3D malli kuitenkin kehittyy koko ajan ja muotoilijakin tehnee vielä muutoksia. Syyskuussa 2011 on luvassa lopullisempaa kuvamateriaalia.


Kannattaa ottaa tämä valmistajan kommentti huomioon.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeudessa vireille tulleet hankinta-asiat:
VIREILLE: 3.1.2011
HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Helsingin kaupungin HKL-liikelaitos
HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen johtokunnan päätös 2.12.2010 § 169 koskien matalalattiaraitiovaunujen (NRV2010) hankintaa.

----------


## vristo

Jaahas, vielä yksi kanto kaskessa. Hesarissa tänään:

Espanjalaisyhtiö haluaa kaataa HKL:n ja Transtechin ratikkakaupat

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jaahas, vielä yksi kanto kaskessa. Hesarissa tänään:
> 
> Espanjalaisyhtiö haluaa kaataa HKL:n ja Transtechin ratikkakaupat


CAFille on tainnut jäädä vähän pohjoismaan nälkä voitettuaan Tukholman vaunujen kilpailutuksen. No, koittakoon onneaan Baltiassa ja Norjassa seuraavalla kerralla. Ties vaikka Tanskassakin alkaa lähivuosina tapahtumaan. Sinänsä oli ehkä odotettavissakin juuri CAFin valitus, koska vaunut lienee aika halpaa kamaa eikä voitto sikäli välttämättä ollut kaukana.

----------


## 339-DF

Transtechin vaunukauppa on 113 Me sisältäen vaunut, varaosat ym.

Kun pisteityksistä laskeskelee, niin CAF on tarjonnut 155 Me:lla ja Bombardier 170 Me:lla. Huomattavia eroja. Mutta CAF:lta on silti aika erikoista ryhtyä valittamaan sen perusteella, että Transtechin tarjous olisi liian edullinen. Se on ihan keskihintainen, kun vertaa eurooppalaisin suht suuren vaunumäärän tilauksiin, huomioiden senkin, että tilattavat vaunut ovat verrattain lyhyitä.

Markkinaoikeus ottaa varmaan hyvinkin pian kantaa tuohon hankintaprosessin keskeyttämiseen. Siitä saa mukavasti osviittaa valituksen menestykseen. Itse en usko, että valituksella on mitään läpimenon mahdollisuuksia.

Sitten voidaan tietysti keskustella siitä, että eri yhtiöillä voi olla ja on ja pitää olla erilaisia tuotto-odotuksia. En olisi ollenkaan yllättynyt, jos pienelle, työntekijöiden suurelta osin itse omistamalle firmalle riittää pienempikin voitto. Ehkä jollekulle on voiton ohella tärkeää se, että ylipäätään on töitä mitä tehdä.

----------


## Jussi

> Sitten voidaan tietysti keskustella siitä, että eri yhtiöillä voi olla ja on ja pitää olla erilaisia tuotto-odotuksia. En olisi ollenkaan yllättynyt, jos pienelle, työntekijöiden suurelta osin itse omistamalle firmalle riittää pienempikin voitto. Ehkä jollekulle on voiton ohella tärkeää se, että ylipäätään on töitä mitä tehdä.


Henkilöstön omistamassa yhtiössähän tuotto on kääntäen verrannollinen palkkatasoon, ja molemmat menee pääosin samoille henkilöille (tosin mahdollisesti eri suhteissa) vaikkakaan yleensä kaikki työntekijät eivät ole osakkaina.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän päivän HS:n mukaan HKL on voinut 10.2. alkaen jälleen jatkaa ratikkahankintaa Transtechin kanssa.

Jos markkinaoikeus aikanaan katsoo, että CAF:lla on ollut aihetta valitukseensa, se voi saada rahallisen korvauksen. Mutta hankintaa ei siis kilpailuteta uudelleen eikä vaunuja hankita muualta kuin Transtechilta.

----------


## Compact

Itselleni uusi tieto, Transtech-vaunuja onkin tilattu 40 + 1.

Liikennepeili 1/2011, sivu 6:
"Vaunuja hankitaan nyt 40 kpl liikenteeseen ja yksi osina varastoon korjaus- ja huoltotoiminnan tueksi."

----------


## tkunnas

> Transtech saikin sopimusvertailussa huonoimmat (selvästi) pisteet referensseistä ja toimitusajasta -ja varmuudesta. Mutta sai kolmesta muusta yksin täydet pisteet ja oli kahdessa selvä kakkonen.
> Pöytäkirja (.doc)


Hieman erikoista, että referenssejä on käytetty kokonaistaloudellisuuden arviointiperusteena. Erään päätöksensä (http://www.oikeus.fi/markkinaoikeus/46485.htm) perusteissa markkinaoikeus toteaa, että "Referenssien käyttö kokonaistaloudellisen edullisuuden vertailuperusteena johtaa lisäksi helposti tilanteeseen, jossa uutta alalle pyrkivää yritystä kohdellaan muihin tarjoajiin nähden syrjivästi. Hankintayksikön ei siten olisi tullut asettaa tarjoajien referenssitietoja tarjousten kokonaistaloudellisen edullisuuden vertailuperusteeksi."

Tässä Transtechin tapauksessa toki referensseistä saadut pisteet eivät hankintaa ratkaisseet, koska parhaat kokonaispisteet saanut tarjoaja sai huonoimmat referenssipisteet. Jos Transtech olisi hävinnyt muutamalla pisteellä, olisi tilanne voinut edetä toisin...

----------


## 339-DF

SRS-uutisissa http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis111.htm asiaa koskeva uutinen. Homma lie nyt niin selvä kuin vain voi.

Oikeastaan olisi varmaan jo aika vaihtaa tämän ketjun otsikko tai vaihtoehtoisesti lukita ketju ja aloittaa uusi keskustelu sitten tarvittaessa vaikka otsikolla "Helsingin Transtech-ratikat" tai vastaavaa.

----------


## hmikko

> vaikka otsikolla "Helsingin Transtech-ratikat" tai vastaavaa.


"Helsingin transut"?

----------


## Albert

> Oikeastaan olisi varmaan jo aika vaihtaa tämän ketjun otsikko tai vaihtoehtoisesti lukita ketju ja aloittaa uusi keskustelu sitten tarvittaessa vaikka otsikolla "Helsingin Transtech-ratikat" tai vastaavaa.


Kannatan lämpimästi ehdotusta. Olisihan tuo "transut" aivan hauska. Mutta eihän sellaista voi käyttää. 
SRS ainakin sanoutuisi irti tuosta lempinimestä. Vaikka ahdasmielisiä emme olekaan  :Wink: .
Niin ja saman yhdistyksen Transtech -vaunusivulla kerrotaan, että tilataan 40 + 1 osina varastoon korjaus- ja huoltotoiminnan tueksi.

----------


## 339-DF

HS 6.4. kertoi, että HKL on valinnut vaunujen muotoilijaksi Windell & Riikonen Design Oy:n. Ja  yllättäenkö?  HS 7.4. kertoi, että neljä muuta kilpailuun osallistunutta on jättänyt markkinaoikeuteen valituksen ratkaisusta.

----------


## GM 5

http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...t_2692472.html

_Tässä ovat Helsingin uudet raitiovaunut

Helsinkiin tulee uusia, nykyisiä leveämpiä raitiovaunuja. Vaunuissa on myös enemmän istuinpaikkoja. Vihreä säilyy raitiovaunujen päävärinä. Ensimmäiset uudet vaunut otetaan käyttöön keväällä 2013. 

 Vaunujen tarkasta värityksestä tai sisätilojen materiaaleista ei ole vielä päätetty. Värityksen yksityiskohdista päätetään syksyllä. 

 Uusi vaunu on 27,3 metriä pitkä ja siinä on 73 kiinteää istuinpaikkaa. Paikkoja on parikymmentä enemmän kuin nykyisissä matalalattiavaunuissa. 

 Kaikkiaan paikkamäärä nousee yli 140. Vaunussa on tilaa myös neljälle pyörätuolille tai lastenvaunuille. 

 Uusiin raitionvaunuihin tulee myös isot linjakartta-näytöt, joilta voi seurata matkan etenemistä. 

Vaunut käyttöön vähitellen 

 Kaksi vaunua otetaan käyttöön vuonna 2013. Pari vuotta myöhemmin vaunuja tulee lisää. Kaikkiaan vaunuja hankitaan 40 kappaletta Helsingin laajentuvan raitioliikenteen tarpeisiin. 

 - Jos parannettavaa löytyy ensimmäisten vuosien aikana, niin muutoksia voidaan vielä tehdä, kertoo HKL:n kehittämispäällikkö Ollipekka Heikkilä. 

Uudet nykyisiä hiljaisempia 

HKL:n mukaan uusista raitiovaunuista on haluttu moderneja ja nykyisten vaunujen kanssa yhteensopivia. Vaunuista on yritetty tehdä myös hiljaisempia. 

 - Tärkeintä on ollut, että saadaan hyvät vaunut edullisesti, sanoo HKL:n kehittämispäällikkö Ollipekka Heikkilä ja muistuttaa, että kalliit vaunut voisivat näkyä matkalippujen hinnoissa. 

 Vaunun muotoilun ovat suunnitelleet yhteistyössä HKL:n tilaamana sisustusarkkitehti Jouni Riikonen Windell & Riikonen Design Oy:stä sekä Transtechin muotoilijaryhmä IDIS Design Oy:stä. 

YLE Helsinki_

----------


## Elmo Allen

> http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...t_2692472.html
> 
> *Tässä ovat Helsingin uudet raitiovaunut*


Hauska huomata, että vaikka "väritys ei ole vielä lopullinen", pyöreät ikkunat ovat jo hävinneet noilla mustilla reunuksilla.

----------


## Renne

Hienoja ovat, hienoja ovat. En tiedä jääkö raitsikoiden tumma istuinväri - mutta ainakaan siinä ei näy lika niin helposti kuin esm. vihreissä istuimissa.

 Toivottavasti Transtech saa myytyä näitä myös ulkomaille, sekä tietenkin Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun, sekä Jyväskylään, Kuopioon, Lahteen etc.

Traneille, Trameille, tai Raneille, ehkä kuitenkin Traneille (johdettu: Transtech ja tram), on olemassa myös kilpailija, nimittäin Solariksen Tramino: http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/tramino,characteristic.html

Kuva

Solariksen Traminossa on matalalattia ja kääntyvät telit.

----------


## JE

> Traneille, Trameille, tai Raneille, ehkä kuitenkin Traneille (johdettu: Transtech ja tram), on olemassa myös kilpailija, nimittäin Solariksen Tramino: http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/tramino,characteristic.html
> 
> Kuva
> 
> Solariksen Traminossa on matalalattia ja kääntyvät telit.


Millä perusteella kääntyvät telit? Eikös tuo kuvakin selvästi näytä että vaunulla on kiinteätelinen modulirakenne Variotramin tapaan?

----------


## GM 5

Transtechin vaunujen päädyt muistuttavat voimakkaasti Flexity-Berlin-vaunujen muotoilua..

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_Flexity_Berlin

http://www.kiezreporter.de/2008/10/0...die-neue-tram/

----------


## Renne

Olen ollut ainakin siinä tiedossa, että Solariksen Traminoissa on kääntyvät telit?

----------


## hmikko

> Transtechin vaunujen päädyt muistuttavat voimakkaasti Flexity-Berlin-vaunujen muotoilua..


Transtechin keulan mallista kerrottiin, että se on suunniteltu vähentämään jalankulkijan vammoja törmäystilanteessa, siis käsittääkseni ohjaamaan ihmisen kroppa ylöspäin 'puskurille' eikä vaunun alle. Samantyyppiseen muotoiluun ovat varmaan päätyneet monet muutkin vaunuhankkeet.

----------


## Albert

SRS:n *uutissivulla 1* on muuten osasuurennos vaunun etuosasta (ulkokuva siis).

----------


## Renne

Kuvasta päätellen telien päällä oleville vastakkaisille istuimille ei ole askelma mitenkään iso, kovin matalalta näyttää.

----------


## hylje

Vario on vielä matalampi. Siinä ei ole millään matkustamon tuolilla minkäänlaista kynnyksellistä korotusta (podesteri). Uuden matalalattianivelraitiovaunun tekninen ratkaisu perustuu lievempään vaatimukseen mataluudesta, jonka sallimiin sentteihin nivelletyt telit ylipäätään mahtuvat. Tuolien korotusten lisäksi teknistä tilaa saadaan oleellisesti jyrkemmillä lattian luiskilla sekä vaunuun noustessa että käytävän varrella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen ollut ainakin siinä tiedossa, että Solariksen Traminoissa on kääntyvät telit?


Kaikki ratikkamallit tietenkin kilpailevat toistensa kanssa, mutta Solaris on eri sarjassa kuin Transtech. Solaris on perusrakenteeltaan samanlainen kiinteätelinen moninivelvaunu kuin Variotram (muualla Variobahn). Se ei sovellu kaupunkeihin, joiden rataverkoilla esiintyy jyrkkiä vaaka- ja pystykaarteita. Transtechin vaunu on suunniteltu toimimaan jyrkissä vaaka- ja pystykaarteissa. Siksi siinä on vapaasti kääntyvät telit.

Podestereista voi todeta, että ne antavat tilaa teleille kääntyä, mutta myös helpottavat istuinten käyttöä. Erityisesti iäkkäiden ihmisten on helpompi istuutua siten, että istuutuessa tarvitsee taittaa polvia mahdollisimman vähän. Sitten kun takapuoli on penkillä, on helppo nostaa jalat podesterin päälle. Samasta syystä katumaasturiin on helpompi istua kuin tavalliseen henkilöautoon, saati vaikka Ferrariin. Podesterit ovat hyvin yleiset myös matalalattiaisissa busseissa. Niissä voikin verrata istuutumisen helppoutta kokeilemalla, kummalle on mukavampi istuutua, normaalille podesteri-istuimelle vai lastenvaunutilan taittoistuimelle, joka on podesterin verran muita istuimia alempana suhteessa keskikäytävään.

Variossa on podesterin sijasta luiska käytävän puoleisten istuinten välissä. Se on minusta erittäin epämiellyttävä ratkaisu, kun joutuu pitämään istuessa nilkat vinossa ja eri korkeudella.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Eikö kiilakumi-ikkunoita tulekaan? Tuo musta surureuna ikkunoiden ympärillä pistää ikävästi minun silmääni.

Ulkoväritysvaihtoehdoista taaempi näyttää ihan liikaa Variotramilta. Nyt olisi hyvä, että Transtechin vaunuissa ja Varioissa olisi värityksen, sisustuksen ym elementtien osalta mahdollisimman vähän yhteistä, että kansa oppii ymmärtämään, miten kyseessä on kaksi teknisesti aivan erilaista vaunua. Muuten Transtechitkin leimataan äkkiä "niiksi rämiseviksi ja epämukaviksi matalalattiavaunuiksi".

Tuttu keltavihreä väritys näyttää ihan toimivalta, kun vaan se musta kenttä ikkunoiden ympäriltä saadaan pois. Mitä mieltä muut ovat?

Kovin pysty keula on jotenkin vähän kömpelön näköinen, mutta siihen varmaan silmä ajan mittaan tottuu.

----------


## hmikko

Mustalta kaistalta ikkunoiden ympärillä näyttää olevan vaikea välttyä nykyään. Se on Varioissa, Sm5 Flirteissä ja mm. kaikissa Wikipedian Flexity Swift -sivulla näkyvissä eri maailman kaupunkeihin toimitetuissa malleissa, samaten suuressa osassa Citadiksia.

Transtechin uudessa kuvassa keltainen kehys ovien ympärillä näyttäis toimivan luontevasti huomiovärinä, toisin kuin esimerkiksi Tukholman Spårväg Cityn A34-vaunujen mustaan väritykseen ikään kuin päälleliimattu valkoinen raita ovien ympärillä. Tuo uusimmassa kuvassa oleva selvästi entistä keltaisempi vihreä sopii keltaisen kanssa paremmin, mutta Itse tekisin silti täysvihreän. Mieluten ainakin yksi väri pois yhdistelmästä kelta-musta-vihreä-mainoskyltti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikö kiilakumi-ikkunoita tulekaan? Tuo musta surureuna ikkunoiden ympärillä pistää ikävästi minun silmääni. -- Tuttu keltavihreä väritys näyttää ihan toimivalta, kun vaan se musta kenttä ikkunoiden ympäriltä saadaan pois. Mitä mieltä muut ovat?


Kuten kommentoin aikaisemmin, nimenomaan ne pyöreäreunaiset ikkunat saivat vaunun näyttämään todella vanhalta ja muotoilultaan amatöörimäiseltä. Ei siis edes retrolta hyvässä hengessä. Kyllä kai ne samat ikkunat siellä edelleen ovat, mutta pyöreäkulmaisuus häviää juuri tuolla reunustuksellakin. Havainnekuvassa on mahdollisesti vähän oiottu.

Tuollainen samanlainen "surureuna" löytyy kyllä Varioista ja Flirteistäkin. Häiritseekö se sinua niissäkin? Juuri samasta syystä Flirtinkään ikkunoista ei havaitse, että ne ovat pyöreäkulmaisia.

Pyöreäkulmaisuudessa ei kai sinänsä ole mitään, mutta jos siihen lisätään päälle Nr:ien tapaan väriraja vähän ikkunoiden alapuolelle, ratkaisu näyttää jotenkin tökeröltä. Eron hahmottaa jos vertaa esim. Pendolinoa Sm1/2:iin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mustat alueet ikkunoiden ympärillä johtuvat nykyisestä tavasta liimata lasit kehykseensä. Liimaus on yleistynyt siksi, että se on tuotannossa nopea eli halpa kiinnitystapa mutta myös siksi, että liimaus on ja pysyy tiiviinä. Kuinka moni onkaan seurannut kaksikerrosikkunan väliin kertyneen veden heilahtelua bussin tai ratikan kumilistalla kiinnitetyssä liikkuessa.

Liimaikkuna on kuitenkin vaunun käyttäjän kannalta huono ratkaisu. Jos ikkuna on uusittava, liiman kovettuminen pitää vaunun pois liikenteestä pitkään. Vanha kumikiinnitys on nopea, muutama minuutti ja lasi on vaihdettu. Kumikiinnitys edellyttää pyöristetyt lasin nurkat, sillä kumi ei taivu kulmaksi. Kulmia on kyllä tehty, leikkaamalla ja liimaamalla kumilista, mutta tiivistämisen ongelmat vain kasvavat.

Ihanneratkaisu on näiden kiinnitystapojen yhdistelmä, jossa lasi on liimattu nopeasti irroitettavaan ja kiinnitettävään kehykseen. Kehys voi olla tiivistetty näkymättömiin jäävällä kumitiivisteellä, jonka muotoa ei rajoita lasia varten oleva ura.

Antero

----------


## SamiK

Missäköhän peilit ovat? Eivät näy ainakaan havainnekuvissa.  :Smile: 
Ja jostain luin, että transtechit olisivat vähän leveämpiä kuin muut ratikat. Onko tämä huomioitu pysäkeillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihanneratkaisu on näiden kiinnitystapojen yhdistelmä, jossa lasi on liimattu nopeasti irroitettavaan ja kiinnitettävään kehykseen. Kehys voi olla tiivistetty näkymättömiin jäävällä kumitiivisteellä, jonka muotoa ei rajoita lasia varten oleva ura.


Tällaisetko Transtechin vaunuihin on nyt sitten tulossa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:43 ----------




> Missäköhän peilit ovat? Eivät näy ainakaan havainnekuvissa. 
> Ja jostain luin, että transtechit olisivat vähän leveämpiä kuin muut ratikat. Onko tämä huomioitu pysäkeillä?


Ei tule peilejä vaan kamerat.

Vaunut ovat pysäkkikorokkeen kohdalla 2,3 m leveitä eli samanlevyisiä kuin nykyisetkin vaunut. Sitten korokkeen yläpuolella vaunut levenevät 2,4-metrisiksi, jolloin istujilla on enemmän tilaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:45 ----------




> Tuollainen samanlainen "surureuna" löytyy kyllä Varioista ja Flirteistäkin. Häiritseekö se sinua niissäkin?


Kyllä se häiritsee, minusta se synkkä musta ei sovi värimaailmaan ollenkaan. Varion sinertävä vihreä synkällä isolla mustalla raidalla ei ole mun mieleeni. Flirtissä mustaa on vielä enemmän ja sinne se sopii vielä huonommin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko kenelläkään tietoa tuleeko näihin uusiin raitiovaunuihin led-kilvet?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Podestereista voi todeta, että ne antavat tilaa teleille kääntyä, mutta myös helpottavat istuinten käyttöä. Erityisesti iäkkäiden ihmisten on helpompi istuutua siten, että istuutuessa tarvitsee taittaa polvia mahdollisimman vähän. Sitten kun takapuoli on penkillä, on helppo nostaa jalat podesterin päälle. Samasta syystä katumaasturiin on helpompi istua kuin tavalliseen henkilöautoon, saati vaikka Ferrariin. Podesterit ovat hyvin yleiset myös matalalattiaisissa busseissa. Niissä voikin verrata istuutumisen helppoutta kokeilemalla, kummalle on mukavampi istuutua, normaalille podesteri-istuimelle vai lastenvaunutilan taittoistuimelle, joka on podesterin verran muita istuimia alempana suhteessa keskikäytävään.


Toivottavasti katto ei ole podesteri-istuinten kohdalla niin matalalla kuin busseissa joissa lyö päänsä kattoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa tuleeko näihin uusiin raitiovaunuihin led-kilvet?


Tämä on hyvä pointti. Nykyiset - niin NR:ien kuin Varioiden kilvet ovat jokseenkin kelvottomat toteutukseltaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa tuleeko näihin uusiin raitiovaunuihin led-kilvet?


Ja jos tulee niin toivon mukaan sellaiset, joissa linjanumerot olisivat värillisiä.

----------


## Albert

Voith, kuvallinen lehdistötiedote NRV 2010 -vaunuista.: *SRS-uutiset*.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä on hyvä pointti. Nykyiset - niin NR:ien kuin Varioiden kilvet ovat jokseenkin kelvottomat toteutukseltaan.


Muistuu mieleen HKL 87, johon laitettiin 2004 Mobitecin kilvet (numeron ja tekstin väriä voi kai luonnehtia oranssiin vivahtavaksi punaiseksi).
Sehän luettavuudellaan ja näkyvyydellään hakkasi nykyiset 6-1. Mutta siinäkin vaunussa on nykyään nämä kehnot kilvet.
Voi vain ihmetellä noita valintoja.
Tuossa on kuva. Jos noissa olosuhteissa ei olisi ollut Mobitec -kilpiä, ei kuvassa näkyisi kuin "jotain keltaista".

----------


## hmikko

> Voi vain ihmetellä noita valintoja.


Juu, itse olen ihmetellyt samaa VR:n kaksikerrosvaunuissa ja Pendolinoissa, joiden vaununumeroa ja määränpäätä näyttävät kyltit ulkoseinällä taitavat nyt sitten olla samalta sylttytehtaalta kuin tulevat ratikat. Vaununumerot eivät tunnu näkyvän selvästi oikein missään valaistusolosuhteissa, paitsi ehkä säkkipimeässä, jota toivottavasti ei kovin usein satu rautatieasemilla. Sinisten vaunujen perinteiset kyltit ovat ihan ylivoimaisia, mutta kylttien vaihteleminen käsin on epäilemättä _so last millennium_.

----------


## hylje

Osassa Sm4-vaunuja sivukyltit ovat LED-pohjaisia ja siten kirkkaita. Mutta niissäkään otsakyltit eivät ole LEDejä. VR:ltä muuten puuttuu vetureista (ja pendoista) otsakyltit kokonaan, jonka ei senkään pitäisi olla iso kustannus hyötyynsä nähden.

Flirteissä onneksi kaikki kyltit ovat LEDiä. Taitaa olla se pienempi VR-suhde.

Olisin henkilökohtaisesti iloisesti yllättynyt, jos NRV2010 olisi LED-kilvin. Todennäköisimpänä pitäisin peruskorjattujen vaunujen LCD-ruutuja, ehkä vähän isompikokoisina. Yhtenäisyys on arvo sinänsä.

----------


## Albert

> Sopimuksen lopullinen arvo:     234 761 384 EUR. Sisältää arvonlisäveron: Ei


NRV 2010 -vaunuja 40 kpl, valmistaja Transtech / (Voith).
Voith -nimeä ei milloinkaan mainita missään, vaikka se valmistaa vaunuihin aika lailla.
_Transtechin partnerina Voith toimittaa koko käyttöjärjestelmän virroittimesta pyöriin asti._
Tämä on Voithille ensimmäinen tällainen "urakka".

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisin henkilökohtaisesti iloisesti yllättynyt, jos NRV2010 olisi LED-kilvin. Todennäköisimpänä pitäisin peruskorjattujen vaunujen LCD-ruutuja, ehkä vähän isompikokoisina. Yhtenäisyys on arvo sinänsä.


Voin yllättää sinut iloisesti. Meille kerrottiin SRS:n tutustumiskäynnillä Transtechilla, että vaunuihin tulee samanlaiset oranssit LED-kilvet kuin monissa busseissakin on. Eivät ne toki yhtä hyvännäköiset ole kuin nykyiset nivelvaunujen kilvet, mutta niiden näkyvyys on reippaasti parempi ja minusta se on tässä oleellisinta.

Laitetaanpa vielä linkki muutamaan kuvaan ja lyhyeen selostukseen tuosta yllä mainitusta tutustumiskäynnistä: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...lli/mockup.htm

Koska vaunuprojekti varmasti kiinnostaa sellaisiakin JLF:n lukijoita, jotka eivät (vielä) ole SRS:n jäseniä, niin rohkenen mainostaa sen verran, että aikomuksena on tehdä vielä ainakin yksi tutustumiskäynti Transtechille, Otanmäen tehtaille Kajaaniin. Tutustumiskäynti ajoittunee vuoden 2012 loppukesälle, jolloin ensimmäinen tai ensimmäiset vaunut ovat koeajokelpoisia.

Tämänkertainen tutustumiskäynti alkoi hyvin avoimella ja mielenkiintoisella luennolla, jossa meille kerrottiin niin yleisiä kuin yksityiskohtaisiakin asioita vaunun suunnitteluprosessista. Osuus taisi hieman venyäkin, kun kysymyksiä tuli niin paljon, mutta hyvät vastaukset me saimme kaikkiin kysymyksiimme. Yksi mielenkiintoisista yksityiskohdista oli nähdä toistakymmentä erilaista vihreän ja keltaisen yhdistelmää luonnoksina vaunun ulkomaalauksesta. 

Eli voin todella suositella, että kaikki hankkeesta kiinnostuneet liittyvät jäseniksi ja valmistautuvat Kajaanin-reissuun ensi vuonna.




> Voith -nimeä ei milloinkaan mainita missään, vaikka se valmistaa vaunuihin aika lailla.


Mä olen miettinyt tätä. Esim. sarjasta 331-375 puhutaan Valmetin vaunuina, mutta valmistajina pidetään kuitenkin yhdistelmää Valmet/Tampella/Strömberg.

Minusta olisi perusteltua, että uusien vaunujen valmistajaksi merkittäisiin kalustoluetteloissa ym. *Transtech/Voith*. Voidaan toki edelleen puhua Transtechin vaunuista, heillähän päävastuu on. Mutta Voithin rooli on kyllä vähintään yhtä suuri kuin vaikkapa Strömbergin oli VTS-vaunujen toimituksissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Voin yllättää sinut iloisesti. Meille kerrottiin SRS:n tutustumiskäynnillä Transtechilla, että vaunuihin tulee samanlaiset oranssit LED-kilvet kuin monissa busseissakin on. Eivät ne toki yhtä hyvännäköiset ole kuin nykyiset nivelvaunujen kilvet, mutta niiden näkyvyys on reippaasti parempi ja minusta se on tässä oleellisinta.


 Entä oliko puhetta siitä, että saisiko linjanumeron yhteyteen linjakartan väriin pohjautuvan alustan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Entä oliko puhetta siitä, että saisiko linjanumeron yhteyteen linjakartan väriin pohjautuvan alustan?


Kyllä sitä itse asiassa yksi jäsen kysyi. Ei ollut mietitty. Enkä ihmettele, kun ei meillä linjavärejä kuitenkaan ole virallisesti.

----------


## Jykke

Linjavärit kuitenkin ovat olemassa. Kuinka virallisia nämä sitten ovat, niin sitä en tiedä. Ja ei pitäisi olla kovin suuri ongelma muuttaa ne virallisiksi ja siirtää näyttökilpiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linjavärit kuitenkin ovat olemassa.


Kai se riippuu vähän siitä, mitä linjavärillä tarkoitetaan. Muualla kuin kartoissa noita ei näy. Kartassa ne puolustavat paikkaansa, että linjat saadaan eroteltua, mutta pysäkeillä tai vaunuissa noita ei ole missään. Joskus oli joku valtuustoaloitekin, mutta ei se mihinkään johtanut.

Itse en oikein innostu siitä, että linjavärejä ryhdyttäisiin palauttamaan. Onhan niissä puolensa ja ulkomailla värit jäävät kyllä helposti mieleen, ei siinä mitään. Mutta nykykäytäntö sopii minulle ihan hyvin. Värien kanssa tulisi sotkua, kun nytkään ei päästä yhteisymmärrykseen siitä, mikä on linjan määritelmä. Ovatko 7A ja 7B yksi vai kaksi linjaa? Entä 3B ja 3T?

Parhaimmillaan värit ovat minusta sellaisessa järjestelmässä, jossa linjoja on vain pari ja niillä ei ole muuta tunnusta kuin se väri. Esim. tässä: http://www.dart.org/maps/printrailmap.asp

----------


## risukasa

> Mä olen miettinyt tätä. Esim. sarjasta 331-375 puhutaan Valmetin vaunuina, mutta valmistajina pidetään kuitenkin yhdistelmää Valmet/Tampella/Strömberg.
> 
> Minusta olisi perusteltua, että uusien vaunujen valmistajaksi merkittäisiin kalustoluetteloissa ym. *Transtech/Voith*. Voidaan toki edelleen puhua Transtechin vaunuista, heillähän päävastuu on. Mutta Voithin rooli on kyllä vähintään yhtä suuri kuin vaikkapa Strömbergin oli VTS-vaunujen toimituksissa.


Myös nivelvaunut ovat kansan suussa Valmeteja, vaikka valmistajina olivat myös SAT ja Sisu. Mutta syy miksi Transtech-Voithit ovat tähän asti olleet pelkkiä Transuja, on tietysti se, että Voith-sopimus julkistettiin vasta nyt.

Linjavärejä kyllä kannatan. Värit kuuluvat niihin apukeinoihin, joita ei tietoisesti välttämättä edes huomaa, mutta tiedostamattakin ne vaikuttavat yllättävän paljon linjaston hahmottamiseen.

----------


## teme

> Voin yllättää sinut iloisesti. Meille kerrottiin SRS:n tutustumiskäynnillä Transtechilla, että vaunuihin tulee samanlaiset oranssit LED-kilvet kuin monissa busseissakin on. Eivät ne toki yhtä hyvännäköiset ole kuin nykyiset nivelvaunujen kilvet, mutta niiden näkyvyys on reippaasti parempi ja minusta se on tässä oleellisinta.


Jos nyt oikein ymmärrän mikä tuo led-kilpi on, niin olen kyllä jyrkästi eri mieltä tuosta näkyydestä bussikokemusten perusteella.

----------


## Tuomask

> Jos nyt oikein ymmärrän mikä tuo led-kilpi on, niin olen kyllä jyrkästi eri mieltä tuosta näkyydestä bussikokemusten perusteella.


Jos ne ovat sellaiset, kuin vaikka tässä kuvassa, niin hyvinhän ne näkyvät aurinkoisellakin säällä. Hieno homma!
En välttämättä kaipaisi kilpiin värejä, mutta kyllä niitä kartoissa olevia linjojen värejä mun mielestäni enemmänkin voisi hyödyntää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myös nivelvaunut ovat kansan suussa Valmeteja, vaikka valmistajina olivat myös SAT ja Sisu. Mutta syy miksi Transtech-Voithit ovat tähän asti olleet pelkkiä Transuja, on tietysti se, että Voith-sopimus julkistettiin vasta nyt.


Minusta puolustaa hyvin paikkaansa, että vaunun valmistajaksi mielletään se yritys, joka tekee vaunusta näkyvimmän osan. Ja kaiken muunkin, jonka kanssa matkustaja on tekemisissä. Transtech vastaa kokonaisuudesta, komponenttitoimittajat ovat alihankkijoita. Kauppa tehdään yhden yrityksen kanssa, ja se on tavallisesti se, jonka konsepti ja yleissuunnitelma on kyseessä. Siksi Bombardierilta olisi ostettu Bombardier-vaunuja, Siemensiltä Simenes-vaunuja ja CAFilta CAF-vaunuja. Vaikka kaikissa olisi voinut olla Voithin sähkölaitteet, jos tilaaja olisi niitä vaatinut.

Sen sijaan voisihan Voith tarjota myös vaunun itse, myyhän se vetureitakin omalla nimellään. Jos kauppa olisi tehty Voithin kanssa ja Voith olisi teettänyt konsepti- ja korityön Transtechilla, varmaan silloin puhuttaisiin Voithin ratikoista. Mutta pidettäisiinkö uusia vaunuja silloin kotimaisina? Vaikka siis kaikki muu olisi aivan samoin kuin nyt, mutta kauppasopimuksen allekirjoittaja olisi ollut Voith?

Kaikissa vaunukaupoissa, kuin myös bussikaupoissa, on alusta alkaen tiedossa, ketkä pääkomponentit toimittaa. Sitten on vain jokin käytäntö, minkä mukaan vaunun merkki ymmärretään.

Muistelen, että joskus keskusteltiin siitä, minkä merkkisiä bussit ovat. Voith on tunnettu vaihteistojen ja voimansiirron valmistaja. Dieselmoottoreita se ei tee. Jos bussissa on itsekantava kori, Voithin voimansiirto ja Scania moottori, miksi sen bussin merkki on Scania? Wiima ja Carrus halusivat aikanaan laittaa näkyvästi esiin oman nimensä bussin koriin. Ehkä moottorivalmistaja oli saanut oman nimensä kansan suuhun sillä, että se oli vuosikausia huolehtinut oman tuotemerkkinsä näkyvästi esille bussin keulaan. Toisaalta, Kabus ei ole tainnut kummemmin mainostaa, että bussissa on Cumminsin moottori. Ja onko Allisonin vaihteisto? En tiedä, kenen akselistot. Jos bussit ovat Scanioita tai Volvoja, miksi Kabusit eivät olekaan Cumminseja?

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos bussit ovat Scanioita tai Volvoja, miksi Kabusit eivät olekaan Cumminseja?


Asiahan on niin, että Scania-busseissa on muutakin Scaniaa, kuin vain moottori. Vastaavasti Volvon linjureissa on muutakin Volvoa, kuin vain moottori, oli kori mikä hyvänsä. Nykyään Scanian ja Volvon busseissa varsinaisen alustan sijaan on alustakomponentit, jotka omalta osaltaan korvaavat vanhaa alustaa. Lopun osan korvaa koritehtaan rakentamat rakenteet. Kabusissa Cummins on todellakin vain moottorin merkki, ei "alustan". Kuten moni meistä tietää, Sisut olivat ajoneuvorekisterissä Sisuina; eivät Leylandeina, eivät AEC:inä, eivät Valmeteina, eivät DAFeina, eivät Cumminseina jne. Alusta tai alustakomponentit määräävät linja-auton merkin, itsekantavissa rakenteissa taas "autotehtaan" nimi. Esimerkkinä viimeksimainitusta vaikkapa Kabus, tai yhtä lailla Mercedes-Benz (tai Evobus).

----------


## 339-DF

Uusien raitiovaunujen ulkoväritys on päätetty. Vaunun väreinä ovat samat keltaisen ja vihreän sävyt kuin nivelvaunuissakin. Keltaista on ovissa, ikkunoiden yläpuolella sekä ohut raita ikkunoiden alapuolella. Muutoin ovien alapuolella on vihreää. Keltaisen ja vihreän osuutta vaunun takapäässä hienosäädetään vielä.

Kolmantena värinä on ikkunanpuitteiden musta. Mustaa on kuitenkin sen verran vähän, että havainnekuvassa ratkaisu näyttää aika tyylikkäältä, ei Varion tapaan synkältä.

Minusta väritys on onnistunut. Odotellaan havainnekuvaa julkaistavaksi, kunhan viimeisetkin yksityiskohdat on hiottu.

----------


## risukasa

Näinköhän on että edestäpäin kuvattuna vaunu on edelleen maastoväreissä. "Sori, en huomannut vaunua ollenkaan" säilyy vakiolauseena jatkossakin...

----------


## 339-DF

> Näinköhän on että edestäpäin kuvattuna vaunu on edelleen maastoväreissä. "Sori, en huomannut vaunua ollenkaan" säilyy vakiolauseena jatkossakin...


Jos tällainen riski on, niin nyt olisi viime hetket käsillä vaikuttaa asiaan ja antaa palautetta!

----------


## Albert

> Uusien raitiovaunujen ulkoväritys on päätetty. Vaunun väreinä ovat samat keltaisen ja vihreän sävyt kuin nivelvaunuissakin.


Hieno uutinen. Itsekin ehdotin juuri tätä.
Se on se ja sama mitä väriä vaunun keulassa on. Vaikka olisi 1000 watin valonheittimet, ei vaunua huomaa, jos ei siis katso!

----------


## Koala

> Jos nyt oikein ymmärrän mikä tuo led-kilpi on, niin olen kyllä jyrkästi eri mieltä tuosta näkyydestä bussikokemusten perusteella.


Ja minä taas eri mieltä silmäsairaana. Vihreästä kilvestä on lähes mahdotonta nähdä linjanumeroa ajoissa, oranssit LEDit näkyvät kaukaa.

----------


## hylje

Tuli mieleen, että uusissa vaunuissa vaikuttaa olevan sähkö- ja väyläjärjestelmä joka toimii samalla tavalla moniajossa kuin yksikössä, eli myös linjalla. 

Aiotaanko kokeilla moniajoa linjalla kun toinen vaunu toimitetaan, vaikka huolimatta joidenkin pysäkkien auttamattomasta lyhyydestä? Nelonen voisi olla ihan realistinen linja vaikka politiikkaan ei mahtuisikaan alilyhyitä pysäkkejä: Mannerheimintiellä on jo valmiiksi melko pitkiä pysäkkejä ja Munkkiniemen haaralla on tilaa pidentää pysäkkejä enemmänkin ilman oleellista vaikutusta kaistajärjestelyihin. Katajanokalla voi olla nihkeämpää.

Toinen kompastuskivi lienee mahdolliset vaatimukset liikennevalovaiheiden pidentämisessä, joka voi jonkun propellihatun mielestä edellyttää jotain erikoisvipua livaan jotta pidempi vaihe tulisi vain pitkille junille. Jossa sitten kestää, koska suomalaisen perinteen mukaan muutoksia tehdessä koko järjestelmä pitää uusia, joka on kallista, joten lopulta ei tehdä mitään. Samantien pidentää kaikkien ratikoiden vaiheita kaikissa monilinjojen risteyksissä!

----------


## hmikko

> Aiotaanko kokeilla moniajoa linjalla kun toinen vaunu toimitetaan


Siihen mennessä pitäisi kaiketi kuljettajarahastuksen ratikoissa olla kadonnutta kansanperinnettä, mutta saapi nähdä.

----------


## risukasa

> Siihen mennessä pitäisi kaiketi kuljettajarahastuksen ratikoissa olla kadonnutta kansanperinnettä, mutta saapi nähdä.


Eiköhän tekniset koeajot saada hoidettua ihan ilman rahastusta.

----------


## hmikko

> Eiköhän tekniset koeajot saada hoidettua ihan ilman rahastusta.


Juu, moniajon toimivuuden voi varmaan kokeilla Otamäen koeradalla. Hylje käsittääkseni tarkoitti kokeilua linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## risukasa

Varmasti kaikki linjapalvelun kannalta oleelliset kokeet voidaan tehdä joko ilmaisajona tai simuloimalla matkustajia hiekkasäkeillä ja seisomalla pysäkeillä ovet kiinni.

----------


## Albert

*Tuoreita kuvia puumallista*. Keulassa on jo muotoa sekä väriä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> *Tuoreita kuvia puumallista*. Keulassa on jo muotoa sekä väriä.


Huomioikaa näitä kuvia katsellessanne, että vaunun ulkoseinä on puumallissa täysin suora, mutta oikeassa vaunussa ei tule näin olemaan. Istuinkorkeudelta vaunun korin leveys tulee olemaan 100 mm suurempi kuin kynnyskorkeudella. Vaunusta tehdään myöhemmin varsinainen maketti, jossa korin muoto on oikea.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Näitä pääsee kesällä katsomaan
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...le_kesakuussa/

----------


## 339-DF

Tällä uudella sivustolla http://matkustapuhtaasti.fi/uusia_raitiovaunuja on tuore havainnekuva sekä hiukan tekstiä uusista vaunuista. Siinä missä variotram on aikamoinen sähkösyöppö Transtech-vaunun luvataan olevan energiatehokas. Jarrutusenergia pystytään käyttämään (talvella) lämmitykseen ja painoakin on vähemmän kuin edellisen polven vaunuilla. 

Vaunun ulkoasu vaikuttaa minusta hyvältä. Perinteiset vihreän ja keltaisen värit ovat minusta oikea valinta, jolloin vaunu erottuu esim. variotramista selkeästi, vaikka varsinkin kyljet muuten muistuttavatkin variotramia. Keltaiset ovet piristävät huomattavasti verrattuna mustiin. Pääty on kovin pysty, mikä varmasti vaatii vähän totuttelua ensialkuun. Mutta komea peli!

----------


## risukasa

> Jarrutusenergia pystytään käyttämään (talvella) lämmitykseen ja painoakin on vähemmän kuin edellisen polven vaunuilla.


Ja lämpimillä keleillä saadaan jarrutusenergiaa käytettyä ilmastointiin - kesähelteillä iso sähkönkuluttaja sekin.

----------


## vristo

Minkälaiset linjakilvet noihin tulee kun SRS-uutisissakin puhuttiin "perinteisistä valkoisista"?

----------


## hylje

Aiempiin tietoihin täydentäen kyse lienee valkoisista LEDeistä. Tekniikka sen sallii.

----------


## iiko

> Aiempiin tietoihin täydentäen kyse lienee valkoisista LEDeistä. Tekniikka sen sallii.


Toivottavasti tulee ledit. Nuo kaikki aikaisemmat taustavalaistut ovat oikeasti surkeita. Samalla nekin voisi vaihtaa ledeihin jos ei muuten niin heti seuraavassa isommassa huollossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, valkoiset ledit tulee.

----------


## vristo

Jotain tällaistako? Kyseessä on Edinburghin bussiyhtiön, Lothian Buses-yhtiön, uusimpien hybridibussien linjakilpi:

Kuvalinkki

----------


## teme

Tuleeko niihin suodattava ilmastointi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuleeko niihin suodattava ilmastointi?


Tulee suodattimet. Matkustamoon tulee kolme ilmastointilaitetta.

Jarrutusenergia kerätään vesivaraajiin, siitä sitten lämmitykseen.

----------


## teme

> Tulee suodattimet. Matkustamoon tulee kolme ilmastointilaitetta.
> 
> Jarrutusenergia kerätään vesivaraajiin, siitä sitten lämmitykseen.


Hyvä homma, päinvastoin kuin suurimmalla osalla hiukkaspuuhastelua, niin tolla on ihan oikeasti merkitystä. Syy kuvassa.

----------


## NS

Tässäpä YLE:n kuvia Kaapelihallille tuodusta uuden ratikan lyhennetystä mallikappaleesta:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9.300238829691

Uuden ratikan esite:

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/d3...od=-1042170528

----------


## Albert

Ja *täällä* lisää kuvia. SRS.

----------


## risukasa

Tuota ohjaamoa mietiskeltiin paljon kollegojen kanssa ja kerättiin näkemyksiä yhteen kehitystyötä varten. Samoja vanhoja ratikan ohjaamon heikkouksia jäi tähän vaunuun kuin kaikkiin aikasempiinkin. Esimerkiksi jalkoja ei saa rennosti suoraksi, mikä on ollut autoissa itsestäänselvyys jo lähes sata vuotta. Toivottavasti kuvat valehtelevat vaunulle epäsuotuisasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilokseni teen havainnon, että nimitys Transu on vakiintumassa hyvää vauhtia.


Kävin isäni kanssa katsomassa makettia Kaapelitehtaalla viime viikolla. Siellä on nimikilpailu. Isä mietti hetken ja sanoi sitten, että Transu. Ei ollut kuullut tätä lempinimeä aiemmin mistään.

_Transu_ ei ehkä ole kovin salonkikelpoinen, ja olen itse yrittänyt olla viljelemättä sitä kirjallisissa yhteyksissä. Mutta puheessa ja epävirallisemmaissa yhteyksissä se on kyllä ihan ehdoton  luonnollinen ja lempinimelle sopivasti hiukan monimerkityksinen. Toivon mukaan SETA ei nosta asiasta meteliä  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

> Ilokseni teen havainnon, että nimitys Transu on vakiintumassa hyvää vauhtia.


Jaa. Lempinimet ovat toki makuasioita, mutta on vähän hassua, kun ratikat ovat mm. "manneja" ja "transuja". Toivon mukaan vaunuille keksitään hiukan vähemmän mielleyhtymiä herättäviä lempinimiä.  :Tongue:

----------


## Safka

> Toivon mukaan SETA ei nosta asiasta meteliä


Päinvastoin SETA on mielissään. Epävirallisten tietojen mukaisesti vaunulle on jo suunniteltu lempinimeen sopiva väritys. Vuodan sen tässä ohessa:

----------


## hmikko

> Epävirallisten tietojen mukaisesti vaunulle on jo suunniteltu lempinimeen sopiva väritys.


Lopulliseen versioon täytyy kyllä kuulua joukko lippuja liehumaan katolle.

----------


## Kaid

Ehdottomasti tuollainen sateenkaarivaunu Helsinkiin!  :Very Happy:  Ja onhan se nyt aikakin saada Transuja myös raiteille, merenkulkuharrastajille Transu on ollut arkipäivää jo kahdeksan vuoden ajan (Transu on siis Eckerö Linen Translandian lempinimi).

----------


## Palomaa

> Päinvastoin SETA on mielissään. Epävirallisten tietojen mukaisesti vaunulle on jo suunniteltu lempinimeen sopiva väritys. Vuodan sen tässä ohessa:


Jaa, kuuluuko myös mukaan linjakilvissä oleva Kuppatori Kauppatorin sijasta?  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehdottomasti tuollainen sateenkaarivaunu Helsinkiin!  Ja onhan se nyt aikakin saada Transuja myös raiteille, merenkulkuharrastajille Transu on ollut arkipäivää jo kahdeksan vuoden ajan (Transu on siis Eckerö Linen Translandian lempinimi).


Kah, SR 50 tuli siis Transulla Stadiin. Jos Tallinna tilaisi Transuja, voitaisiin viedä Transulla Transut Tallinnasse.

----------


## Koala

> Jaa, kuuluuko myös mukaan linjakilvissä oleva Kuppatori Kauppatorin sijasta?


Tämä nopea vaunu lähtee kuin kuppa Töölöstä?  :Very Happy:  Ei, ei Transua lempinimeksi, huomaatte varmasti mihin keskustelu jo ajautui :P

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei, ei Transua lempinimeksi, huomaatte varmasti mihin keskustelu jo ajautui :P


Varsinkin kun sukupuolivähemmistöt tuskin pitävät kovin hauskana, jos heidät rinnastetaan jotenkin sukupuolitauteihin.

----------


## risukasa

Kuskien suussa peli on jo pelattu. Ja vähemmistöthän ovat nimikkovaunutyyppejä saaneet jo aikaisemminkin  :Smile:  Kuppavitsit omana asianaan, nimityksien tarkoitus ei ole halventaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuleeko nää Transtechit muuten Varioiden tilalle vai niiden rinnalle?

----------


## 339-DF

Uusilla vaunuilla korvataan vanhin kalusto eli mannet ja ainakin suurin osa pidentämättömistä ykkössarjan nivelistä. Tämä on ns. virallinen totuus.

Mitään tietoa minulla ei ole, mutta kun otetaan huomioon, että HKL:n ja Bombardierin sopimus päättyy 2017 ja Varioiden käyttö on jo nyt todella kallista sekä sopimuksen päättymisen jälkeen HKL:lle aivan poskettoman kallista, niin pitäisin melko todennäköisenä, että käytännössä Transuista tulee Varioiden korvaajia. Ei yhdessä yössä, mutta vähitellen. Jos siitä lähdetään, että sopimus pitää sinne vuoteen 2017 saakka, niin HKL saa silloin käsiinsä 40 enemmän tai vähemmän raatoa. Voisin arvata, että niillä ajetaan niin kauan kuin vaunut kulkevat ja sitten poistetaan. Korjata ei enää kannata.

Göteborg ja Oslo taitavat olla omien moninivelvaunujensa kanssa vielä pahemmassa lirissä kuin Helsinki. On syytä antaa kehuja HKL:lle siitä, että Bombardierin kanssa on päästy kivenkovaan sopimukseen.

----------


## jodo

> Göteborg ja Oslo taitavat olla omien moninivelvaunujensa kanssa vielä pahemmassa lirissä kuin Helsinki. On syytä antaa kehuja HKL:lle siitä, että Bombardierin kanssa on päästy kivenkovaan sopimukseen.


Voisikohan Suomen lainsäädännöllä olla jotain tekemistä tämän kanssa. Lakihan määrää aika isot vastuudet myyjälle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisikohan Suomen lainsäädännöllä olla jotain tekemistä tämän kanssa. Lakihan määrää aika isot vastuudet myyjälle.


Kyllä näissä on sopimusoikeudellisista asioista kyse. Laki määrää isot vastuut myyjälle lähinnä kuluttajakaupassa. Teollisuuden sopimuskaupoissa vastuut kirjataan sopimuksiin. Standardikaupassa vakioehtoihin, isoissa projekteissa näitä vastuita tullee sitten isoja mapillisia. Jo tarjous(ja tarjouspyyntö-)asiakirjoihin niitä kirjoitetaan todella kattavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä näissä on sopimusoikeudellisista asioista kyse.


Näin on. HKL:n juristit ovat osanneet tehdä sellaisen hankintasopimuksen, jossa sopimuksen purkuperusteena on se, ettei myyjä täytä sopimusta. Aivan samanlainen peruste on myös metron automaattijärjestelmän hankintasopimuksessa. Huonoimmillaan sopimus voisi olla sellainen, ettei siinä sovita mitään siitä, mitä tapahtuu, kun myyjä ei sopimusta täytä. Tällöin taitaa ainoa ratkaisu olla, että ostaja ei maksa. Mutta sekin on huono vaihtoehto, koska tällaisissa kaupoissa ostaja maksaa useassa erässä toimituksen edetessä, joten varmasti tulee takkiin jotain, vaikka muuten joudutaan riitelemään jälkikäteen hyvityksistä.

Tärkeätä on myös se, mitä kaikkea on määritelty sopimuksen täyttymisen ehdoiksi. HKL on ollut tässä viisas ja määritellyt sopimusehdoksi vaunun ylläpitokustannuksen. Jos tällaista ei ole määritelty, korkea ylläpito ei ole sopimusehto. Silloin myyjällä on tilaisuus tehdä vaunut halvalla ja huonoiksi, jolloin ostaja joutuu maksamaan kallista ylläpidosta.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näitä pääsee kesällä katsomaan
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...le_kesakuussa/


Ja tämän mallin palaset vietiin kahdella lavetilla Lauttasaarentietä länteen tänään 4.9.2012 klo 16:18 (havaintopiste Lauttasaarentie 8). Suunta oli länsi. (En tohtinut laittaa tätä ketjuun Raitiovaunuhavaintoja...).

----------


## 339-DF

On muuten aikamoinen määrä istumapaikkoja Transtechin vaunussa. Siinä on 74 kiinteää tuolia plus läppäistuimet ja vaunulla on pituutta 27,6 m. Budapestin 54-metrisessä on 64 istumapaikkaa, vaikka se taitaakin olla tosi väljästi sisustettu.

Mikä on tyypillinen istumapaikkamäärä noin 30-metriselle modernille vaunulle?

----------


## hmikko

Ruotsinkielisen Wikipedian mukaan:

A32 (Bombardier Flexity Swift, Tvärbanan, kaksisuuntainen) 29,7 m, istumapaikkoja 78

A34 (Bombardier Flexity Classic, Spårväg City, kaksisuuntainen) 30,0 m, istumapaikkoja 64

M32 (Ansaldobreda Sirio, Göteborg, yksisuuntainen) 29,35 m, istumapaikkoja 85

Transu vaikuttais olevan sisustukseltaan tältä osin aika lähellä Göteborgin uusia vaunuja.

----------


## 339-DF

Noista A34 on 2,4 m leveä ja muut 2,65 leveitä. Transu pärjää siis vertailussa varsin hyvin.

----------


## Albert

> HKL kysyi  näyttelykävijöiltä myös leikkimielisiä ehdotuksia uuden raitiovaunun nimeksi.  Nimiehdotuksia tulikin yli tuhat. Eniten ehdotuksia saivat erilaiset matoon  viittaavat nimet (Kiitomato, Kiiltomato, Mittarimato, Toukka), muunnokset  sanasta raitiovaunu (Raitikka, Ratikka, Helsingin Ratikka, Sporatikka) ja  lukuisat erilaiset ihmisten nimet (Akseli, Pekka, Sauri). Näistä raadin  suosikiksi nousi Akseli, joka oleellisena komponenttina palaa vuosien tauon  jälkeen osaksi uutta raitiovaunua ja on myös ihmisläheinen kuten uuden vaunun on  tarkoitus olla.


No, aika näyttänee...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:27 ----------

*Helsingin uusi raitiovaunu* FB
Aivan uutta naamakirjassa.

----------


## Albert

24.10.: 


> Vaunun kori pintakäsitelty ja ovet koeasennettu. Seuraavaksi alkaa vaunun varustelu.


Eli siis ensimmäisestä MLNRVIII -vaunusta on kyse.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään ilmestyneen Tekniikka&Talous -lehden Supergraafi esittelee halkileikkauskuvin Trasntechin HKL:lle myymän vaunun rakennetta. Valitettavasti aukeamaa ei ole painettu lehden keskiaukeamalle, jolloin siitä olisi muodostunut yhtenäinen juliste.

Aukeaman tiedot ovat muuten oikein, mutta kuvassa lukee: Perinteiset telit on korvattu kääntyvillä teleillä. Perinteiset telit ovat nimenomaan kääntyviä telejeä. Asia olisi pitänyt sanoa: Matalalattiavaunuille tavanomaiset kiinteät telit on korvattu kääntyvillä kiinteäakselisilla telelillä. Se, että matalalattiavaunussa on nyt kääntyvät telit joissa on kiinteäakseliset pyöräkerrat ei ole enään ainutlaatuista maailmassa. Se oli uutta kuin vaunuja hankittiin, mutta HKL ei ole ainoa, joka on ymmärtänyt ratkaisun paremmuuden akselittomiin pyöräkertoihin ja kiinteisiin teleihin verrattuna.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Helsi...63897673689713

Helsingin uudet raitiovaunut ovat FB:ssä. Mukana on mielenkiintoisia kuvia ja tuota pääsee selaamaan myös naamakirjaton.

Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä maketin keltainen ei ole sama kuin nivelvaunujen keltainen, vaikka kai piti olla? Nyt näyttää kuvan perusteella siltä, että protovaunun ovissa on myös väärää, liian räikeää keltaista.

Ja olisikohan aika muokata ketjun otsikkoa? Vaikkapa "Helsingin Transtech-raitiovaunut". Kun on tuo tilaaminen ollut käynnissä jo aika pitkään...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä maketin keltainen ei ole sama kuin nivelvaunujen keltainen, vaikka kai piti olla?


Näyttää minustakin hieman keltaisemmalta kuin nivelien keltainen. Mahdollisena syynä voi olla keltaisen värin vähäisempi määrä, joka saattaa saada alkuperäisen värin näyttämään hyvinkin erilaiselta kuin nivelissä. Lisäämällä värikylläisyyttä saadaan aikaiseksi tasapaino, joka lopputulokseltaan muistuttaa nopealla vilkaisulla enemmän nivelien vihreä-keltainen -yhdistelmää. Kokonaisuus on yksityiskohtaa tärkeämpi.




> Ja olisikohan aika muokata ketjun otsikkoa? Vaikkapa "Helsingin Transtech-raitiovaunut".


Kyllä. Olisi pitänyt muuttaa joksikin toiseksi jo, kun tarjoukset oli jätetty.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tämä oli paljon parempi väritys:



Ainakin verrattuna viininpunaiseen, ja se penkkien kuviokin on melko kauhea, varioissa se on parempi. Onkohan symbolien merkitys auennut monellekaan.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n tutustumiskäynnillä Otanmäen tehtaille nähtiin tällaista: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis13/r.../transtech.htm

Vaikka vaunut näyttävät olevan kovasti alkutekijöissään, niin tässä hyvin suunniteltu on enemmän kuin puoliksi tehty. Edessä on sähkötöiden loppuunsaattamisen jälkeen nopea kokoonpanovaihe, ja keväällä päästään koeajolle Otanmäen radalle. Esisarjan vaunuja valmistetaan siis kaksi kappaletta.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu 401 on päässyt ulkoilemaan koeajoraiteelle Otanmäellä. https://fi-fi.facebook.com/photo.php...type=1&theater

Suojateipit vielä kun saisi pois niin a vot!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vaunun 401 testaus jatkuu, tänään testattiin virroitinta ja sähköjä: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## bussifriikki

Penkit ovat valmiit

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...63897673689713

----------


## 339-DF

Videota vaunun koeajoista: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Helsingin+...a1369880927412 tai http://www.iltasanomat.fi/videot/mat...569710408.html

----------


## Albert

Jokohan pitäisi alkaa vaikka viestistä 410 uusi viestiketju,
Vaikka Transtech-vaunut tms?

----------


## 339-DF

Youtubeen on toissapäivänä lisätty video Transtech-vaunujen valmistuksesta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=5fowjBuh9Ho

----------


## sarod

> Youtubeen on toissapäivänä lisätty video Transtech-vaunujen valmistuksesta


Huvittavaa että videossa vilahtava ajopöytä näyttäisi olevan Edo-ohjausvaunuista, eikä raitiovaunusta laisinkaan.

----------


## vristo

> Huvittavaa että videossa vilahtava ajopöytä näyttäisi olevan Edo-ohjausvaunuista, eikä raitiovaunusta laisinkaan.


No, ko. ohjauspöytähän on aivan selkeästi Edon (kun sen edessäkin näkyy samanlaisia vaunuja). Ratikoiden viereisellä valmistuslinjalla rakennetaan Edoja ja muutamaan otteeseen seurataan niidenkin valmistusta. Eihän siinä mitään outoa minusta ole.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No, ko. ohjauspöytähän on aivan selkeästi Edon (kun sen edessäkin näkyy samanlaisia vaunuja). Ratikoiden viereisellä valmistuslinjalla rakennetaan Edoja ja muutamaan otteeseen seurataan niidenkin valmistusta. Eihän siinä mitään outoa minusta ole.


Onhan nyt kyseinen video tehty nimenomaan näiden ratikoiden valmistuksesta. Outoa siinä ei toki ole niin, että sen näkyminen videolla olisi mysteeri, mutta kyllä siitä ihan hyvin voi todeta, että se on "huvittavaa", kuten sarod sanoi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia vaunusta; Otanmäessä valmistaudutaan jo huomiseen Roll out -tilaisuuteen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Muutama kuva Roll outista nopeasti. Hieno on ratikka!

----------


## hmikko

Muotoilua voipi vertailla CAF:in valmistamaan A35:een, jonka toimitukset Tukholmaan ovat alkaneet ja jonka telien sijoittelu on hyvin samankaltainen kuin Transtechin vaunussa.

http://www.caf.net/en/productos-serv...talle.php?p=53

Omaan silmääni Transun keula ja tuulilasi ovat muodoiltaan vähän kömpelöitä, mutta "helsinkiläisiä" siinä mielessä, että ne sopivat nykyisten vaunujen linjaan. A35 näyttää ikään kuin laimennetulta versiolta Ranskan kaupunkien uusien vaunujen sukkulamuodoista. Transun sisällä musta lattia tekee aika paljon synkemmän vaikutelman kuin A35:n vaaleammat materiaalit.

----------


## aki

> Transun sisällä musta lattia tekee aika paljon synkemmän vaikutelman kuin A35:n vaaleammat materiaalit.


Olisiko musta kumimatto ja tummanpunaiset penkinpäälliset valittu ihan siksi että on haluttu yhdistää moderniin vaunuun retrovaikutteita vanhoista 50-luvun laihialaisista? Ainakin mun silmään tuo sisustus istuu hyvin. Tosin tuo penkkien alla olevien podesterien vitivalkoinen väri ei ole lainkaan käytännöllinen. Ovat hetkessä täynnä kengänjälkiä, mieluummin vaikka harmaaksi niin ei likaisuus pistä niin silmään.

----------


## ess

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...573718494.html

Kovasti tuntuu muotoilu ja sisustus jurppivan kansan syviä rivejä. Omasta mielestäni muotoilu on ok ja väritys tietysti ainoa mahdollinen. 

Sisustan mustat kumimatot ovat ilmeisesti täsmälleen samaa kamaa kuin Valmeteissakin käytetty. Penkit kyllä näyttävät todella epämukavilta ja rumilta. Veikkaan että minua nuo penkkien yläosat painavat selkään ikävästi. Verhoilumateriaalina olisi voinut käyttää punaista tekonahkaa ihan koko penkin osalta. Helpoin ja halvin ratkaisu olisi tietysti ollut tilata jotkut standardipenkit.

----------


## kalle.

Oliko jossain tietoa, paljonko yksi tälläinen Transtechi maksaa perille Helsinkiin tuotuna ja täysin käyttövalmiina?
Entä sitten tuo Tukholman CAF, eli mikä näissä on hintaero oikeasti?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oliko jossain tietoa, paljonko yksi tälläinen Transtechi maksaa perille Helsinkiin tuotuna ja täysin käyttövalmiina?
> Entä sitten tuo Tukholman CAF, eli mikä näissä on hintaero oikeasti?


Kokonaistaloudellisesti, eli laskien yhteen hankintahinta ja käyttökustannukset, Transtech oli selvästi edullisempi kuin CAF. Myös vaunujen hankintahinta oli Transtechilla pienempi kuin CAF:in tarjous.

Muistan kyllä suunnilleen molempien vaunujen hankintahinnat, mutta en laita niitä tähän siksi, että pelkkä vaunun hinta ei ole ratkaiseva. Se on alle puolet vaunun elinkaaren aikaisista kokonaiskustannuksista, joten pelkkien vaunuhintojen vertailu ei anna oikeaa kuvaa siitä, kenen vaunu on taloudellisesti hyvä hankinta.

Tukholman CAF-vaunun hinnalla ei ole merkitystä verrattuna Helsingin Transtech-vaunuun. Jo pelkästään siksi, että vaunut ovat eri kokoiset. Mutta myös siksi, että vain CAF:in Helsinkiin tekemä tarjous on vertailukelpoinen Transtechin kanssa, koska silloin on kyseessä samojen vaatimusten täyttäminen. Jos olisi tiedossa, mihin hintaan Transtech olisi tarjounnut Tukholmaan, voisi verrata Transtechia Tukholman CAF:iin.

Yleisesti voin sanoa, että noin 30-metrinen raitiovaunu maksaa 2,53,0 M ja sen 40 vuoden käyttö vähän enemmän. Samaan kauppaan tehdyissä tarjouksissa hinnat vaihtelevat vielä enemmän, mikä osoittaa, että suurin muuttuja on valmistajassa ja myyjässä, ei itse tuotteessa.

Antero

----------


## kalle.

> Muistan kyllä suunnilleen molempien vaunujen hankintahinnat, mutta en laita niitä tähän siksi, että pelkkä vaunun hinta ei ole ratkaiseva.
> Antero


No, voisiko joku muu joka nämä tietää, laittaa ne sitten tähän esille. Etenkin tuon kotimaisen vaunun hinta on erittäin mielenkiintoinen asia. 
Vaikkapa Otso Kivekäs varmaan tietänee vaunujen yksikköhinnan, eli jos vaan voit ja haluat sen tähän laittaa, niin kiitos jo etukäteen.
Ja tarkennetaan vielä sen verran, että ihan puhtaasti, omasta mielenkiinnostani näitä kyselen. Ei siis mitään "virallista syytä" tähän.

----------


## kuukanko

40 vaunun hankintasopimuksen arvo on 113 miljoonaa. Lähde: HKL:n tiedote

----------


## 339-DF

Kallen kysymys on lyhyt ja yksinkertainen, mutta epäilen, ettei vastausta siihen tiedä oikeastaan kukaan.

Tuo 113 Me sisältää mm. kuljettajien koulutukseen tarvittavan simulaattorin sekä yhden vaunun verran varaosia. Toisaalta siihen eivät sisälly HKL:n edustajien lukuisat ja jatkuvat matkat Otanmäkeen, jotka eivät ole ilmaisia nekään. Tukholman hintoja en ole nähnyt, mutta hankittiinko sinnekin simu ja sama määrä varaosia? Kuinka usein käyvät Espanjassa tehtaalla ja millä kustannuksilla?

Nuo matkakustannukset ovat mielenkiintoiset myös siksi, että HKL:n taajat matkat Kajaaniin tietysti maksavat nyt jonkin verran rahaa, mutta todennäköisesti ne ajan mittaan maksavat itsensä moninkertaisesti takaisin, kun yks sun toinen asia saadaan kuntoon varhaisessa vaiheessa ja jo tehtaalla.

Anteron pointti elinkaarikustannuksista on myös validi. Ostanko nyt viiden euron t-paidan, joka kestää kaksi pesua, ja sitten kahden viikon päästä uuden viiden euron t-paidan? Vuodessa 130 euroa. Vai ostanko kerralla 60 euron t-paidan, joka kestää koko vuoden? Kumpi paita on halvempi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:47 ----------

Tehtaalla oli eilen roll-out. Tyylikäs tilaisuus! Minusta tilaisuuden ikään kuin kruunasi se, että paikalla oli liikenneministeri, joka itse sattuu olemaan Kainuusta kotoisin ja joka vieläpä ensimmäisenä liikenneministerinä Suomen maassa on tukenut raitioliikennettä. Toivotaan, että Transtech saa raitiovaunuasiakkaita vielä muualtakin Suomesta! Helsingistä paikalla oli mm. raitioliikennejohtaja, HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja. Sen sijaan ylipormestari ei kunnioittanut tilaisuutta läsnäolollaan.

Ihmettelen niitä, jotka valokuvien perusteella ovat moittineet vaunun ulkoasua. Minä sain hienoja valokuvia eilen, jotka menevät esille SRS-uutisiin, kunhan ehdin käydä ne läpi. Mutta nekin ovat vain valokuvia. Paikanpäällä vaunun kokeneena sanoisin, että muotoilu on onnistunut. 401 näyttää ratikalta, se on oikeanvärinen (sävyt eivät ole ihan samat kuin nivelvaunussa, mutta niinhän ne ovat vuosikymmenten saatossa muutenkin vaihdelleet), sen muotoilu ei ole ultrafuturistista, mikä tekisi siitä 1020 vuoden päästä koomisen ja vanhanaikaisen näköisen. Variotramin sukuinen keula ja perä tuntuvat yhtä aikaa tutuilta ja uudenaikaisilta. Ja vaikka Variot olivat epäonninen hankinta, niin ei se minusta ole väärin lainata sieltä tuttua muotokieltä  Variotramien paras puoli on juuri onnistunut muotoilu.

Sisätilat olivat Varioon verrattuna huomattavan avarat. Penkit olivat mukavammat kuin maketissa, jossa minulla tuli selkä kipeäksi, kun koeistuin 20 min. Nyt ei tullut. Vastakkain istuttavat ovat selkeästi tilavampia, ei ole vastapäisen matkustajan polvet suussa. Ja käytävän leveyseronkin huomaa. On se Valmet-niveleen verrattuna ahdas, mutta Varioon verrattuna avara. Ja värimaailma on rauhallinen mutta silti värejä on, ei pelkkää harmaata. Onhan se musta kumilattia omalla tavallaan rujo, mutta ei tässä olla mitään Silja Serenadea hankkimassa, vaan kovaan käyttöön tulevaa ihan arkisiin matkoihin tarkoitettua ratikkaa. Siis pois turha hifistely ja tilalle koettuja ja kestäviä ratkaisuita, joita ei tarvitse olla koko ajan fiksaamassa. Sitäpaitsi musta ja punainen sopivat hyvin yhteen, joten värimaailma musta-punainen-harmaa-valkoinen on minusta oikein harmoninen.

Ovet eivät sulkeutuessaan piipanneet, mistä plussaa. Pelkäänpä silti, että alkavat piippailla sitten myöhemmin.

Edit: Jorma ehti ensin. Täältä näkee kuvia eiliseltä: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis13/r...6/otanmaki.htm

----------


## Piirka

Modern Stadstrafik 5/2011: Tukholman 121 kpl A35 -vaunua kustantavat 340 milj . Niiden yksikköhinta on siis 2,81 milj  vs. Helsingin 2,825 milj . Tukholman vaunut ovat piirun verran tilavampia (30,7 x 2,65 m). (Jos lasketaan neliömetrihinta näille niin Tukholman neliöhinta on noin 35.000  ja Helsingin 43.500 ). Transsivaunujen hinta voisi olla edullisempi, jos niitäkin tulisi Helsinkiin 121 kpl.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Modern Stadstrafik 5/2011: Tukholman 121 kpl A35 -vaunua kustantavat 340 milj . Niiden yksikköhinta on siis 2,81 milj  vs. Helsingin 2,825 milj .


Mutta noista on suurin osa optioita tuossa Tukholman summassa. Optiovaunut ovat yleensä ekaa sarjaa edullisempia, joten jos lasketaan Helsingissäkin optiot mukaan ja unohdetaan lukujen epätarkkuus sinänsä, niin Helsinki taitaa voittaa. Mutta onko noiden Helsingin optiovaunujen hintaa missään esillä? Vertailua vaikeuttaa edelleen se, että molemmissa kaupungeissa ainakin osa optiovaunuista on varauduttu toteuttamaan pidempinä kuin ekan sarjan vaunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Transsivaunujen hinta voisi olla edullisempi, jos niitäkin tulisi Helsinkiin 121 kpl.


Niinpä. Hankintasopimuksessa on sovittu myös optioista 120 vaunuun asti. Suunnilleen siten, että ensimmäisen 40 vaunun jälkeen seuraavat maksavat 2,5 M/kpl. Tästä voidaan laskea, että jos tehdyllä hankintasopimuksella ostetaan 120 27-metristä Artic-vaunua, niiden keskimääräiseksi kappalehinnaksi tulee 2,6 M.

Optiot ovat halvempia, koska niihin ei sisälly peruskoulutusta ja simulaattoria, jotka on hankittava ensimmäisen erän yhteydessä. Mutta silti, pelkkä vaunun hinta ei ratkaise. Halvalla voi tehdä vaunun, joka kuluttaa paljon energiaa ja vaatii runsaasti huoltoa. Siksi HKL:n vaunuhankinnassa voittaja ei ollut se, jolla oli halvimmat vaunut.

Vaunujen hinnoista vielä, että kun vaunut voivat olla erikokoisia, niiden hintaa ei pidä laskea kappalehintana. Jo senkin vuoksi, että yksi muuttuva tekijä on vaunun pituus, ja sitäkin voi pohtia optimoimalla päätyäkseen johonkin parhaaseen pituuteen. Yksi tapa on laskea hintaa per vaunun lattiapinta-ala. Mutta parhaiten hinta taitaa korreloida vaunun pituuden kanssa. Leveyden muutos merkitsee hieman lisää lattiaa ja kattoa. Leveys ei vaikuta ovien, istuinten, ikkunoiden, telien, sähkölaitteiden, ohjaamoiden yms. kalliiden komponenttien määrään.

Toisaalta ei kyllä vaikuta lyhyt pituudenmuutoskaan, vaan kalliiksi pituus tulee silloin, kun pituuden myötä tulee lisää teli ja nivel. Mutta lyhyt pituuden muutos on varsin edullinen. Eli jos 27-metrisen vaunun sijasta hankitaan 30-metrinen, mutta vaunuun ei tule lisää telejä, niveliä eikä ovia, lisämetri maksaa luokkaa 50.000 . Kun perusvaunu teleineen ja kaikkineen maksaa noin 100.000 /m, kannattaa vaunukustannusten näkökulmasta aina hankkia mahdollisimman pitkiä vaunuja suhteessa telien määrään.

Jos nyt sitten haluaa pohtia, mikä se maksimaalinen pituus on, se on periaatteessa helppo sanoa. Jos vaunussa saa olla 9 tonnin akselipaino ja vaunu lasteineen painaa esim. 2 ton/m, 4-telisen vaunun maksimaalinen pituus voi olla 36 m. Ei ehkä liene aivan sattumaa, että BOStrabin mukaan raitiovaunujunan pituus saa olla 75 metriä. Kaksi 4-telistä vaunua muodostavat juuri maksimipituuteen sopivan junan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Niinpä. Hankintasopimuksessa on sovittu myös optioista 120 vaunuun asti. Suunnilleen siten, että ensimmäisen 40 vaunun jälkeen seuraavat maksavat 2,5 M/kpl. Tästä voidaan laskea, että jos tehdyllä hankintasopimuksella ostetaan 120 27-metristä Artic-vaunua, niiden keskimääräiseksi kappalehinnaksi tulee 2,6 M.


Jahas, kahdessa minuutissa vastasit kysymykseeni. Kiitos!  :Smile: 




> Jos nyt sitten haluaa pohtia, mikä se maksimaalinen pituus on, se on periaatteessa helppo sanoa. Jos vaunussa saa olla 9 tonnin akselipaino ja vaunu lasteineen painaa esim. 2 ton/m, 4-telisen vaunun maksimaalinen pituus voi olla 36 m. Ei ehkä liene aivan sattumaa, että BOStrabin mukaan raitiovaunujunan pituus saa olla 75 metriä. Kaksi 4-telistä vaunua muodostavat juuri maksimipituuteen sopivan junan.


Ja tähän lyhyt kysymys: jos Artic on 8-akselinen ja nelitelinen ja 36 m pitkä, niin millaisesta kaarresäteestä se saadaan läpi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös vaunujen hankintahinta oli Transtechilla pienempi kuin CAF:in tarjous.





> Siksi HKL:n vaunuhankinnassa voittaja ei ollut se, jolla oli halvimmat vaunut.


Tai siis oli myös halvimmat vaunut. Mutta tarkoitat kai, ettei se tätä kilpailua kuitenkaan ratkaissut?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jahas, kahdessa minuutissa vastasit kysymykseeni. Kiitos!


Kiitos kiittämästä, mutta ei 2 minuutissa ihan noin pitkään kirjoita. Sattuipahan vain, kun yhtä aikaa kirjoitettiin.  :Very Happy: 




> Ja tähän lyhyt kysymys: jos Artic on 8-akselinen ja nelitelinen ja 36 m pitkä, niin millaisesta kaarresäteestä se saadaan läpi?


Yksinkertaisesti laskien: 36/27 = 1,33. Ja 1,33 x 15 = 20. Siis 20 metrin kaarteesta. Akselikuorman kannalta puolestaan, jos Artic nyt painaa mitoituskuormalla 54 tonnia, siitä tulee 6,75 ton/akseli. Se kertaa 1,33 = 8,98 ton, eli menee juuri 9 tonnin rajaan. Keskivaunun teliväliksi tulee 6,7 m. ja keskivaunu kasvaa kummastakin päästä 0,7 m eli siihen pitäisi mahtua niveltä vasten istuinrivi. Tietenkin tämä pitää tarkastella tarkemmin, mutta periaatteessa näin.




> Tai siis oli myös halvimmat vaunut. Mutta tarkoitat kai, ettei se tätä kilpailua kuitenkaan ratkaissut?


Transtechilla ei ollut halvimmat vaunut, vaan melko lailla keskihintaiset. Kilpailu ratkesi elinkaarikustannuksilla, eli hankintahinnan ja käyttökustannusten summalla. Ja laatupisteillä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> jos Artic on 8-akselinen ja nelitelinen ja 36 m pitkä


Ettei kukaan lukija vahingossa käsittäisi väärin, niin todettakoon vielä, että Helsinkiin nyt tilatut Articit ovat siis 27,6 metriä pitkiä. Tehtaan väeltä kuulin, että vaunun saa muokattua 6-7 eri pituuteen, joista pisin olisi 45m. Siinä olisi varmasti jo enemmän niveliä ja telejä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tehtaan väeltä kuulin, että vaunun saa muokattua 6-7 eri pituuteen, joista pisin olisi 45m. Siinä olisi varmasti jo enemmän niveliä ja telejä.


Mistä tuo maksimipituus tulee? Moottorin tehon tai moottoroitujen akselien riittävyydestä? Oliko Articissa vetäviä akseleita välipalassa vai vain päädyissä? Ja onko moottoroituja välipaloja mahdollista tehdä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistä tuo maksimipituus tulee? Moottorin tehon tai moottoroitujen akselien riittävyydestä? Oliko Articissa vetäviä akseleita välipalassa vai vain päädyissä? Ja onko moottoroituja välipaloja mahdollista tehdä?


Helsingin Articin kaikki telit ja akselit ovat moottoroituja. Tietysti sellaisenkin version voi tehdä, jossa moottoreita on vähemmän. Ehkä vähämäkinen ja keliolosuhteiltaan leuto kaupunki säästäisi juuri moottoreista.

Tamperetta varten Transtech on luonnostellut tuollaisen yli 40-metrisen vaunun, jossa on viisi teliä ja kymmenen akselia. Luonnoskuva siitä oli esillä Tampereella huhtikuussa pidetyssä ratikka-asukastapahtumassa. Sen pituus on n. 41 metriä. Uusi vaununpala on päätyvaunun kaltainen ilman peräpään ohjaamoa. Kyllä minun käsittääkseni tällaisia lisäpaloja voi periaatteessa lisätä vaunuun äärettömän määrän. Epäilenkin, että tehtaan edustaja on tarkoittanut tuolla 45 metrillä sellaista järkevää maksimipituutta, jolla olisi markkinoita. Erikoistapauksiahan maailmalta kyllä löytyy, mutta varsinaista kysyntää megapitkälle vaunulle tuskin on.

Sen sijaan 45 yhdistyy näppärästi 30-metrisen kanssa yhdeksi maksimipituiseksi vaunuksi. Tuo Tampere-luonnos on puolestaan suunniteltu siten, että kolmiosainen vaunu on noin 33 metriä pitkä ja neliosainen 41 metriä. Nämä yhdistämällä saadaan lähes tuo 75 m. Anteron laskukaavaa lainaten Tampere-luonnos menisi läpi 18,3 m kaarresäteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uusi vaununpala on päätyvaunun kaltainen ilman peräpään ohjaamoa.


Hassua. Luulisi että nimenomaan niitä välipaloja voisi laittaa lisää x kappaletta. Tai sitten ehkä päätypala ja välipala vuorotellen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mistä tuo maksimipituus tulee?


En tiedä. Saattaa aivan hyvin olla vaan se pisin versio jonka ovat luonnostelleet, kun tosiaan tuota pidemmille ei ole kauhean suurta kysyntää.


Kirjoitin Otanmäen reissusta blogiinkin

----------


## 339-DF

> Hassua. Luulisi että nimenomaan niitä välipaloja voisi laittaa lisää x kappaletta. Tai sitten ehkä päätypala ja välipala vuorotellen.


Vähän sellaista olen kuullut, että vaunuun saisi lisää pituutta myös aivan uudenlaisella ratkaisulla, jossa ei tarvittaisi tällaista "päätypala/välipala"-arpomista. On kuitenkin patenttihakemus vasta käsittelyssä, joten tarkempaa tietoa joutuu odottamaan vielä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Hassua. Luulisi että nimenomaan niitä välipaloja voisi laittaa lisää x kappaletta. Tai sitten ehkä päätypala ja välipala vuorotellen.


Siinä välipalassa on kaksi teliä, mikä sitoo sen täsmälleen tiettyyn asentoon suhteessa kääntyviin kiskoihin, vastaavasti kuin Varion kiinteätelisen osan. Jos niitä olisi kaksi peräkkäin, sopivassa kaarteessa niiden päädyt eivät vaan kohtaisi, mikä repisi vaunun hajalle (koska nivelissä ei ole sivuttaisjoustoa vaan ainoastaan kääntyminen. 

Itse asiassa nyt kun aloin asiaa ajatella, tuollaisia kaksitelisiä osia ei ylipäänsä voi laittaa vaunuun kahta, ellei välissä ole täysin telitöntä, ilmassa roikkuvaa osaa Varion tapaan. Toisaalta yksitelisiä jos laittaa kovin monta peräkkäin, niin kaksitelisen osan käännöksen niihin aiheuttama aaltoilu käynee jossain vaiheessa jo raskaaksi rakenteille. Sikäli 4 osaa ja 5 teliä voi olla tuolla konstruktiolla järkevän pituuden yläraja. Ihan näin spekuloituna, ja ilman minkäänlaisia lujuusopin tai muunkaan fyysisen insinörttäilyn opintoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse asiassa nyt kun aloin asiaa ajatella, tuollaisia kaksitelisiä osia ei ylipäänsä voi laittaa vaunuun kahta, ellei välissä ole täysin telitöntä, ilmassa roikkuvaa osaa Varion tapaan. Toisaalta yksitelisiä jos laittaa kovin monta peräkkäin, niin kaksitelisen osan käännöksen niihin aiheuttama aaltoilu käynee jossain vaiheessa jo raskaaksi rakenteille. Sikäli 4 osaa ja 5 teliä voi olla tuolla konstruktiolla järkevän pituuden yläraja. Ihan näin spekuloituna, ja ilman minkäänlaisia lujuusopin tai muunkaan fyysisen insinörttäilyn opintoja.


Otso on oikeassa siinä, mitä tapahtuu 1-telisten väliosien kanssa. Ne aiheuttavat aaltoliikkeen, eli väliosa kääntää seuraavaa vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Sivuttainen aaltoilu kuitenkin pienenee samassa suhteessa kuin on pitkän ja lyhyen teli-niveltappi-etäisyyden suhde.

Käytännössä on tehty 4-osaisia vaunuja, joissa siis on 2-telisen keskivaunun ja toisen päätyvaunun välissä 1-telinen väliosa. Tällainen oli esim. Alstomilla esillä viime syksyn Innotransissa. Väliosan voi tietenkin laittaa toisellekin puolelle keskivaunua, sillä keskivaunun molemmin puolin olevat vaunuosat eivät vaikuta toisiinsa. 27-metrinen Artic pitenee sillä tavoin 2 x 7,15 metriä, eli vaunusta tulee 42 m pitkä 12-akselinen vaunu.

Articia voi pidentää toisella keskivaunullakin, mutta kuten Otso kirjoitti, keskivaunujen välinen nivellys on haastava. Periaatteessa se on sama asia kuin 200-sarjan metrovaunujen kytkentä. Mutta raitioverkon jyrkät kaarteet aiheuttavat vaunujen päiden välille suuremman sivuttaisen poikkeaman kuin mikä metrojuniin tulee. Käytännössä nämä tapaukset on raitiovaunuissa usein ratkaistu kahdella nivelellä ja niiden välisellä lyhyellä telittömällä vaunuosalla. Periaatteessa siis siten kuin Variotramin väliosa. Mutta kyllä yhtenäisiä pitkiä palkeitakin on käytetty. Kuten Combino Plus Budapestissä, jossa on kaksi pitkää paljetta tästä samasta syystä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kasasin tällaisen vertailukuvan.



Saa kommentoida. Erityisesti nuo kokonaismatkustajamäärät ovat vähän epäilyttäviä; en ole aivan varma niiden vertailukelpoisuudesta. HSL joka tapauksessa käyttää aivan eri lukuja

Ja jos jollain olisi vastaava kuva heittää vaikka Helbin telibussista (tai kaksiakselisestakin), niin voisi laittaa bussin tuonne myös vertailukohdaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Erityisesti nuo kokonaismatkustajamäärät ovat vähän epäilyttäviä; en ole aivan varma niiden vertailukelpoisuudesta.


En kantaisi seisomapaikkojen määrästä huolta.

HSL laskee periaatteella, ettei vaunu tule aivan 100 % täyteen. Tuo perustuu muistaakseni sellaiseen ajatukseen, että jos linjalla X matkustaa tunnin aikana suuntaansa 1000 matkustajaa, niin sinne voi asettaa 10 kpl 100 hengen kulkupelejä ja kaikki on hyvin. Oikeastihan kuormitus ei mene noin tasaisesti, vaan matkustajia pyrkii kyytiin vaikkapa 120, 90, 70, 130 jne. Vetämällä mutkat suoriksi eli alentamalla tuota laskennallista kapasiteettia saadaan tilanne, jossa se 100 hengen kulkupeli pystyy oikeasti vetämään sisäänsä myös nuo piikkivuorot.

HKL luonnollisesti laskee sillä periaattella, minkä verran vaunuun oikeasti mahtuu väkeä. Tosin sekin on tulkinnanvarainen juttu. Parit lastenvaunut vievät hyvinkin 10 seisomapaikkaa ainakin kun ne asetellaan huolimattomasti ja sitten taas toisaalta, oli tuo seisomapaikkamäärä per neliömetri mitä hyvänsä, niin vikaan yöratikkaan kyllä tungetaan väkeä vaikka millä mitalla, kun taas vaativa päiväajan matkustaja jättäytyy suosiolla seuraavaan vuoroon, vaikkei mitoituskuorma edes täyttyisi.

Oleellista tuossa vertailussa on se, että Artic tarjoaa huikean lisäyksen istumapaikkojen määrään ja silti seisomapaikkojakin on aika lailla entiseen malliin. Miten ihmeessä tuonmittaiseen vaunuun on pystytty mahduttamaan noin paljon istumapaikkoja? Taitavaa työtä. Eivätkä ne paikat ole edes ahtaita, vrt. Variotram.

----------


## iiko

> Oleellista tuossa vertailussa on se, että Artic tarjoaa huikean lisäyksen istumapaikkojen määrään ja silti seisomapaikkojakin on aika lailla entiseen malliin. Miten ihmeessä tuonmittaiseen vaunuun on pystytty mahduttamaan noin paljon istumapaikkoja? Taitavaa työtä. Eivätkä ne paikat ole edes ahtaita, vrt. Variotram.


Toisessa ketjussa on puhuttu ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisestä ja minusta yksi asia olisi tämän Articin kanssa myöskin tärkeää huomioida: Helsingissä on paljon pysäkkejä, joille ei Articin myötä mahdu kuin yksi vaunu. Yksi tällainen paikka on Kurvi: siihen mahtuu juuri ja juuri kaksi Variota peräkkäin. Ei ainakaan nopeuta liikennettä, jos pitää venailla pysäkille mahtumista useammin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsingissä on paljon pysäkkejä, joille ei Articin myötä mahdu kuin yksi vaunu. Yksi tällainen paikka on Kurvi: siihen mahtuu juuri ja juuri kaksi Variota peräkkäin. Ei ainakaan nopeuta liikennettä, jos pitää venailla pysäkille mahtumista useammin.


Totta. Sama ongelmahan tulee itse asiassa jo kahden Välipalan kanssa: jos niitä osuu Kurviin kaksi peräkkäin, jälkimmäisen perä jää suojatien päälle.

Kurvin pysäkki on ilmeisesti 54m pitkä palvelualueeltaan, eli sitä pitäisi pidentää parilla metrillä, mikä kyllä on pohjoispäässä mahdollista. Pohjoispään liikennevalojen muuttaminen varovaksi auttaisi myös vähän asiaa, kun täyteen kuormatun vaunun ei tarvitsisi odotella pysäkin tukkeena vielä valojakin...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisessa ketjussa on puhuttu ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisestä ja minusta yksi asia olisi tämän Articin kanssa myöskin tärkeää huomioida: Helsingissä on paljon pysäkkejä, joille ei Articin myötä mahdu kuin yksi vaunu.


Olen tänään matkustanut pariin kertaan ratikalla, ja ongelmana on ollut, ettei pysäkille mahdu kerralla kolmea vaunua. Mutta tämän asian ratkaisu on tietenkin raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä siten, etteivät vaunut aja peräkkäin ja pyri samaan aikaan pysäkille. Esim. Oopperan pysäkillä olen usein seurannut tuloaikanäyttöä, ja onhan se typerää, että monta linjaa tulee samalla minuutilla ja sitten on liki 10 minuuttia ettei kulje mikään.

Antero

----------


## Skurubisin

Nyt on päästy niin pitkälle projektissa eteenpäin tilauksesta, että lehden mukaan uusi Artic raitiovaunu olisi saapumassa Helsinkiin tänään 24.6.2013. Vaunulla tehdään tulevina öinä testiajoja ympäri Helsingin rataverkkoa.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lsingin_yossa/

Onko kukaan nähnyt vaunua jo pääkaupungissamme?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt on päästy niin pitkälle projektissa eteenpäin tilauksesta, että lehden mukaan uusi Artic raitiovaunu olisi saapumassa Helsinkiin tänään 24.6.2013.


Ei tänään vaan huomenna tiistaina 25.6.2013. Vaunu tuodaan Koskelaan ja hinataan Vallilaan, kuten HS tänään on kertonut. Vaunu on ajokuntoinen, onhan sillä ajettu jo Otanmäessä, mutta omin voimin katuverkolle lähdetään vasta muutamien tarkistusten jälkeen. Lisäksi arvaan, että ensin ajetaan yöllä jo pelkästään siksi, että tarkistetaan rataverkon ulottumat. Päiväsaikaan vuorovaunujen seassa ei oikein onnistu tilanne, jossa vastaan tulee este ja on lähdettävä peruuttamaan edelliselle haarautumisvaihteelle.

Antero

----------


## Carrusfani

> Ei tänään vaan huomenna tiistaina 25.6.2013. Vaunu tuodaan Koskelaan ja hinataan Vallilaan, kuten HS tänään on kertonut.


Näin on, vaunu saapui tänään Koskelaan K. Rissasen lavettirekalla. Kuljetus tuli 2 tuntia myöhässä rekan kahden rengasrikon vuoksi. Koskelantien liikenne katkaistiin HE 125-raivausautolla, vanhalla H 055:lla sekä liikenteen ohjaajilla ja rekka peruutti Koskelan varikon taakse. Tässä kuvani:

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/117621/

On se spora kyllä komea :Very Happy:

----------


## SamiK

Tarkoitit varmaan Kustaa Vaasan tie. Koskelantieltä ei ole yhteyttä varikolle  :Smile:

----------


## Carrusfani

> Tarkoitit varmaan Kustaa Vaasan tie. Koskelantieltä ei ole yhteyttä varikolle


Juu, tarkoitin Kustaa Vaasan tietä. Kiitos korjaus :Very Happy: !

----------


## JSL

Carrusfani havaittu 4:n uutisissa  :Smile: 
http://www.nelonen.fi/uutiset/videot...a-raitiovaunun

----------


## Antero Alku

HKL 401:n saapumisesta Helsinkiin on kuvia ja tarinaa Suomen raitiotieseuran uutissivulla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> HKL 401:n saapumisesta Helsinkiin on kuvia ja tarinaa Suomen raitiotieseuran uutissivulla.
> 
> Antero


Miksi se on muuten HKL 401, eikä 301?

----------


## iiko

> Miksi se on muuten HKL 401, eikä 301?


Raaka veikkaus: 300-sarjassa on vielä (tavallaan) vaunuja liikenteessä, muun muassa 339. 400-alkuisia ei ole.

----------


## Compact

> Raaka veikkaus: 300-sarjassa on vielä (tavallaan) vaunuja liikenteessä, muun muassa 339. 400-alkuisia ei ole.


Ja kalustossa on kirjoilla myös yksi 300-sarjan Mustangikin!

----------


## aki

Jokohan tuo uusi tulokas pääsee ensi yönä testiajoille kaupungin rataverkolle?

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Jokohan tuo uusi tulokas pääsee ensi yönä testiajoille kaupungin rataverkolle?


Tänään tuo vaunu seisoi Vallilan varikon pihalla

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lsingin_yossa/

----------


## tsvk

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lsingin_yossa/


Onkos tiedossa että mitkä linjat / kisko-osuudet on jo testattu ja millä linjoilla jatketaan ensi yönä?

Kiinnostaisi lähteä bongausyritykselle yömyöhällä mikäli olisi toivoa että oikean reitin varrelle osaa asettua.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onkos tiedossa että mitkä linjat / kisko-osuudet on jo testattu ja millä linjoilla jatketaan ensi yönä?
> 
> Kiinnostaisi lähteä bongausyritykselle yömyöhällä mikäli olisi toivoa että oikean reitin varrelle osaa asettua.


Joo, olisi kiva itsekin napata kuva. Kuinkahan pitkään se kulkee öisin?

----------


## Georg Tilsa

Tiistai-iltana 401 lähti Vallilasta n. 23.10. ja suuntasi ensin Arabiaan, josta sitten takaisin Hämeentietä kiihdytellen kohti Kurvia. Hesarilla kolmoset saivat vähän odotella uudemman perässä, kun pysäkin reunoja tarkasteltiin. Tästä edettiin Oopperalle, josta matka jatkui Runeberginkatua pitkin Töölöön. Polkupyörällä pysyi hyvin perässä ja kuviakin ehti ottaa.

----------


## PepeB

Harmi, että kasin Jätkäsaaren päätä ei ole mahdollista testata. Kiinnostaa, että mahtuuko tämä kääntymään nätisti Itämeren kadulle Jätkäsaareen mennessä. Nykyiset ovat jo ihan hilkulla ottamassa jakajan liikennemerkin mukaansa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kirjoitin blogiini juttua ensimmäiseltä yökoeajolta 401:n kanssa: http://anteroalku.blogspot.fi/2013/0...gin-yossa.html

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen tuli vastaan bussi, joka oli menossa Hoihupeltoon. Kunnes sitten tajusin, että linjakilven yläosa ei näy vähän samaan tapaan kuin 401:ssa. 401:ssa asia kuitenkin hoidetaan kuntoon: ensin vähän pienennetään fonttikokoa ensiapuna, mutta vaunuun tullaan myös tekemään sopivat rakenteelliset muutokset siten, että koko linjakilpi saadaan näkymään hyvin.

----------


## Albert

HKL:n Articin ajomoottorinvalmistaja ei olekaan Voith Turbo vaan VEM Sachsenverk GmbH. Tiedättekö minkä firman jälkeläinen tuo onkaan? Liittyy Helsinkiin. No SRS-uutiset kertoo, jos kiinnostaa.
Alkavalla viikolla 401 ei ole kovinkaan paljon liikkeella. Vaunulle tehdään viimeistelytöitä Vallilassa.

----------


## jodo

> HKL:n Articin ajomoottorinvalmistaja ei olekaan Voith Turbo vaan VEM Sachsenverk GmbH. Tiedättekö minkä firman jälkeläinen tuo onkaan? Liittyy Helsinkiin. No SRS-uutiset kertoo, jos kiinnostaa.
> Alkavalla viikolla 401 ei ole kovinkaan paljon liikkeella. Vaunulle tehdään viimeistelytöitä Vallilassa.


Ei kai Voith ole koskaan erikoistunut sähkölaitteisiin. VOITH Turbon toimittamia ovat akselinkäyttölaitteet. Miten on telin laita, luulisin, että sekin on aitoa VOITH:ia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei kai Voith ole koskaan erikoistunut sähkölaitteisiin. VOITH Turbon toimittamia ovat akselinkäyttölaitteet. Miten on telin laita, luulisin, että sekin on aitoa VOITH:ia.


Teli tulee Otamäeltä. Kävimme talvella SSR:n kanssa vierailulla tehtaalla ja siellä kerrottiin, että Transtech on puolivahingossa joutunut erikoistumaan näiden tekemisiin. Näimme tehtaalla myös valmiita telejä raitiovaunuun, joten siltä osin asia on selvä.

Meille kerrottiin myös, että moottorit tulisivat Voithilita, jolle sähkökojeet olisivat uusi aluevaltaus. No, tässä on tapahtunut muutos tai sitten VEM Sachsenverk GmbH on jokin Voithin tytäryhtiö tai vastaavaaa. Ainakin V lyhenteessä VEM voisi tarkoittaa Voithia, vaikkkapa Voith elekronische maschinebau Sachsenwerk... no arvailua tämä tosiaan.

----------


## pehkonen

Toinen arvaus tuohon VEM-lyhenteeseen *V*olks *E*igentum *M*aschinewerke. Tai jotakin siihen suuntaan. Kaikuja DDR:stä ja valtionomistuksen yksityistämisestä.

----------


## Albert

VEM Holding, Wikipedia.

----------


## late-

> Meille kerrottiin myös, että moottorit tulisivat Voithilita, jolle sähkökojeet olisivat uusi aluevaltaus. No, tässä on tapahtunut muutos tai sitten VEM Sachsenverk GmbH on jokin Voithin tytäryhtiö tai vastaavaaa.


Eiköhän VEM ole Voithin alihankkija. Voith toimittaa vaunun sähköpuolen kokonaistoimituksena, mutta käyttää sopivaksi katsomaansa määrää alihankkijoita. Sähkömoottori ei taida olla sen tason laite, että siinä kannattaisi kovasti lähteä keksimään pyörää uudelleen. Sähkökäytöissä ja kokonaisuuden integroimisessa on sen sijaan korkeampi jalostusaste.

----------


## jodo

> Teli tulee Otamäeltä. Kävimme talvella SSR:n kanssa vierailulla tehtaalla ja siellä kerrottiin, että Transtech on puolivahingossa joutunut erikoistumaan näiden tekemisiin. Näimme tehtaalla myös valmiita telejä raitiovaunuun, joten siltä osin asia on selvä.
> 
> Meille kerrottiin myös, että moottorit tulisivat Voithilita, jolle sähkökojeet olisivat uusi aluevaltaus. No, tässä on tapahtunut muutos tai sitten VEM Sachsenverk GmbH on jokin Voithin tytäryhtiö tai vastaavaaa. Ainakin V lyhenteessä VEM voisi tarkoittaa Voithia, vaikkkapa Voith elekronische maschinebau Sachsenwerk... no arvailua tämä tosiaan.


Olisihan tuo pitänyt muistaa, olin itsekin SRS:n retkellä.

----------


## Dakkus

Wikipedia-artikkelissa linkitetty toinen artikkeli osasi kertoa, että firman nimessä on tosiaan kyse vähän vastaavasta kuin suomalaisessa Valmetissa: VE merkitsee tosiaan "kansan omistama", tuotantolaitosta merkitsevä B on kuitenkin korvattu M:llä, joka merkitsee osapuilleen koneistotuotantolaitosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Suunnittelemamme Articin vaunukonsepti näyttää menestyvän. Moskova ja puolalainen Pesa ovat sopineet 120 Articin tapaisen Pesa Twist -vaunun toimittamisesta Moskovan raitioteille. Twist oli esillä viime syksyn Innotransissa Berliinissä. Moskovalla oli joulukuussa julkaistu sopimus vaunujen hankkimisesta Bombardierin kanssa, mutta tämä sopimus on nyt rauennut. Pesan kumppanina toimii venäläinen Uraltransmash. Aiheesta Railway Gazetten sivulla.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Koeajoin tänään uuden ratikan ja ihan hyvä fiilis jäi. Spora on avara ja valoisa, ja ennen muuta hiljainen. Vain Jätkäsaaren kääntöpaikalla kuului renkaiden kirskuntaa. Miinusta täytyy antaa istuimista - selkää särki ja takamus puutui, toisin kuin vanhoissa nivelvaunuissa.

----------


## iiko

> Koeajoin tänään uuden ratikan ja ihan hyvä fiilis jäi. Spora on avara ja valoisa, ja ennen muuta hiljainen. Vain Jätkäsaaren kääntöpaikalla kuului renkaiden kirskuntaa. Miinusta täytyy antaa istuimista - selkää särki ja takamus puutui, toisin kuin vanhoissa nivelvaunuissa.


Itse pääsin tänään kyytiin kun oli linjalla 6/8. Istuimet ovat huonommat kuin Varioissa, mutta muuten vaunu hakkaa Varion mennen tullen mukavuudessaan. 

Pari miinusta kuitenkin: kumimatot olivat ainakin siellä missä ne olivat sileät (esim. vastakkain olevien penkkien välissä) erittäin liukkaat märkänä. Sopivasti sadepäivä testausta varten. Pitäisin jopa jonkinasteisena suunnitteluvirheenä. Lisäksi lisäisin tartuntalenkit katonrajassa oleviin vaakatankoihin. Lyhyempi ihminen ei nimittäin ylety niihin. 

Mutta kokonaisuutena voi sanoa, että laadukkaan vaikutelman se itsestään jätti..

----------


## Hape

Itsekin olin eilen koeajelulla. 
Kokonaisvaikutelma on hyvin myönteinen. Hiljainen äänimaisema, ei kolise vaihteissa ja ristikoissa. Väritys miellyttävä, ei liian kirjava eikä liian yksitotinenkaan. Penkit miellyttävät, riittävästi jalkatilaa kokoiselleni, valitettavasti lattia on penkkien kohdalla aika liukas.

----------


## 339-DF

MTV3 uutisoi Kympin uutisten loppukevennyksessä uudesta vaunusta: http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...a-keraa-kehuja

Mainioita kommentteja matkustajilta!

Mitä penkkeihin tulee, niin minulla tulee variotramin penkissä herkästi kipeäksi, mutta articin kyydissä ei ole ainakaan vielä tullut. Tänään matkustin sillä HIE-ARB-OP, että jonkin verran tuli istuttua. Erilaisia ovat selkämme. Liukkaan sileän kumimaton ja listat minäkin panin merkille  eiköhän niille vielä tehdä jotain. Jos vaunussa johonkin kiinnittää huomiota, niin hiljaisuuteen. Poissa on kaikki kolina, räminä ja pauke!

----------


## Safka

> MTV3 uutisoi Kympin uutisten loppukevennyksessä uudesta vaunusta: http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...a-keraa-kehuja


Samoin Ylen Uudenmaan uutisissa aihetta käsiteltiin. Areenasta löytyy http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1994718 ja nettiversio http://yle.fi/uutiset/matkustajille_...jainen/6773754

----------


## NS

> Liukkaan sileän kumimaton ja listat minäkin panin merkille  eiköhän niille vielä tehdä jotain.


Listat?

Kun vertaa 401:n etukilpeä esimerkiksi vaunun 38 vastaavaan (ks. *kuva*), herää kysymys, ovatko näytöt ollenkaan samanlaiset, vai onko fontti uuden vaunun kilvessä vain säädetty kapeammaksi ja siten selvästi vaikealukuisemmaksi. Toivottavasti tähänkin asiaan saadaan vielä muutos!

----------


## 339-DF

> Listat?


Lattiamaton saumakohdissa ja esim. podestereiden reunoissa kiertää alumiinilistat. Ne ovat märkänä tosi liukkaita, ainakin näin uusina.




> Kun vertaa 401:n etukilpeä esimerkiksi vaunun 38 vastaavaan (ks. *kuva*), herää kysymys, ovatko näytöt ollenkaan samanlaiset, vai onko fontti uuden vaunun kilvessä vain säädetty kapeammaksi ja siten selvästi vaikealukuisemmaksi. Toivottavasti tähänkin asiaan saadaan vielä muutos!


Näytöt on sijoitettu siten, että jos näytön yläreunassa on tekstiä, niin se peittyy vaunun rakenteiden alle. Siten kuin joissain busseissa, joissa Roihupelto näyttää Hoihupellolta. Aiemmin oli jo puhetta siitä, että tämän vuoksi Articin näyttöjen fonttikokoa on ensiapuna pienennetty. Myöhemmin sitten korjataan nuo puutteet niin, että näyttö on kokonaan käytettävissä ja fonttikoko kasvaa takaisin oikeihin mittoihin. Tilapäinen hätäratkaisu siis!

----------


## ess

> Myöhemmin sitten korjataan nuo puutteet niin, että näyttö on kokonaan käytettävissä ja fonttikoko kasvaa takaisin oikeihin mittoihin. Tilapäinen hätäratkaisu siis!


En nyt haluaisi olla kyyninen, mutta nämä tilapäiset hätäratkaisut tuppaavat jäämään pysyviksi.

----------


## vristo

> En nyt haluaisi olla kyyninen, mutta nämä tilapäiset hätäratkaisut tuppaavat jäämään pysyviksi.


Tuohan on vain eka proto, joten on 39 seuraavaksi valmistuvaa vaunua aikaa korjata ko.ongelma. Jos niissäkään ei sitä korjata, niin sitten on kyllä vikaa jossain suuremmissa asioissa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Näytöt on sijoitettu siten, että jos näytön yläreunassa on tekstiä, niin se peittyy vaunun rakenteiden alle. Siten kuin joissain busseissa, joissa Roihupelto näyttää Hoihupellolta. Aiemmin oli jo puhetta siitä, että tämän vuoksi Articin näyttöjen fonttikokoa on ensiapuna pienennetty. Myöhemmin sitten korjataan nuo puutteet niin, että näyttö on kokonaan käytettävissä ja fonttikoko kasvaa takaisin oikeihin mittoihin. Tilapäinen hätäratkaisu siis!


Niin korjataan. Kysymys vain miksi alunperin piti mokata. Kai tehtaallakin olisi voinut huomata rakennevirheen?

----------


## 339-DF

> En nyt haluaisi olla kyyninen, mutta nämä tilapäiset hätäratkaisut tuppaavat jäämään pysyviksi.


Onhan sitä itse kukin kyyniseksi oppinut, mutta kyllä tämä asia kuntoon tulee.




> Kysymys vain miksi alunperin piti mokata. Kai tehtaallakin olisi voinut huomata rakennevirheen?


Ei ole edes Artic täydellinen. Siksihän nämä esisarjan vaunut tehdään. Eiköhän tuolla tule esiin yhtä sun toista laittoa vielä. Mutta aika pienistä asioista on sittenkin kyse. Variossa murtuu runko halki, teli jyskyttää itsensä hengiltä ja samalla hajoaa kiskotkin alta. Siihen nähden yksi linjakilpi ei vielä ole kovin paha juttu.

----------


## Albert

> Niin korjataan. Kysymys vain miksi alunperin piti mokata. Kai tehtaallakin olisi voinut huomata rakennevirheen?


Jos nyt vähän paneutuu asiaan. Niin kyseessä on uusi tuote, josta on tällä hetkellä olemassa vasta yksi prototyyppi, Syyskuussa jo lienee toinen (402) olemassa.
Näillä protoilla on tosiaan tarkoitus testata vaunutyyppiä, sekä karsia pois ja korjata mainitsemiasi rakennevirheitä, sekä tehdä muita mahdollisesti tarvittavia muutoksia ennen kuin vaunujen sarjavalmistus alkaa.
Tuo sinun "alunperin mokata" on jo vähän kuin trollausta. Tai sitten kun nuorna miehenä eräs esimieheni sanoi:
_Te nuoret odotatte heti, että kaikki toimii välittömästi halutulla tavalla ja on täydellistä. Vaan ei sellaista ole!_

----------


## 339-DF

Variotram tuli Helsinkiin marraskuussa 1998 ja linjaliikenteeseen elokuussa 1999. Valmetin nivelvaunu tuli Helsinkiin kesäkuussa 1973 ja linjaliikenteeseen joulukuussa. Artic tuli Helsinkiin kesäkuussa 2013 ja linjaliikenteeseen elokuussa. Aika nopeaa toimintaa.

----------


## NS

> Valmetin nivelvaunu tuli Helsinkiin kesäkuussa 1973 ja linjaliikenteeseen joulukuussa.


Onko sinulla (tai muilla) tiedossa tarkempaa päivämäärää joulukuun osalta?

----------


## pehkonen

> Onko sinulla (tai muilla) tiedossa tarkempaa päivämäärää joulukuun osalta?


Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n sivuilla http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/h...nr1/hklnr1.htm on tieto: Ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä / First day on traffic: 16.12.1973 (linja / route 10).

----------


## NS

> Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n sivuilla http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/h...nr1/hklnr1.htm on tieto: Ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä / First day on traffic: 16.12.1973 (linja / route 10).


Kiitos tiedosta. Etsin päivämäärää juuri kyseiseltä sivulta, mutta jostain syystä se ei osunut silmään. Minua kiinnosti tietää, olinko tuolloin syntynyt, ja nyt selvisi että olin kahden päivän ikäinen.  :Mr. Green: 

Pankaa ihmeessä viidakkorumpu soimaan heti, kun näette Articin linjaliikenteessä! Jossain mainittiin, että se saattaisi tulla taas linjalle tällä viikolla. Olisi mukavaa tietää asiasta silloin, kun vaunu on yhä linjalla (tai vasta menossa linjalle), eikä vasta jälkikäteen.

Panttaakohan HKL tahallaan tietoa Articin liikennöinnistä? Lehtijutuissa tieto tulevasta linjaliikenteestä on hyvin epämääräistä. Halutaanko välttää mahdollinen yleisöryntäys, joka myöhästyttäisi vaunun kulkua, vai onko kaikki oikeasti niin epävarmaa, ettei mitään suunnitelmia voi tehdä.

----------


## petteri

> Suunnittelemamme Articin vaunukonsepti näyttää menestyvän. Moskova ja puolalainen Pesa ovat sopineet 120 Articin tapaisen Pesa Twist -vaunun toimittamisesta Moskovan raitioteille. Twist oli esillä viime syksyn Innotransissa Berliinissä. Moskovalla oli joulukuussa julkaistu sopimus vaunujen hankkimisesta Bombardierin kanssa, mutta tämä sopimus on nyt rauennut. Pesan kumppanina toimii venäläinen Uraltransmash. Aiheesta Railway Gazetten sivulla.


Pesa Twist 1,5 miljoonaa/kpl Kalingradiin(3 kpl) ja 1,66 miljoonaa /kpl Sofiaan. http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/u...esa-trams.html

Maksaako Transtechin MLNRV3 2,8 miljoonaa/kpl vai onko 110 miljoonan ja 40 vaunun sopimuksessa mukana muutakin kuin vaunut?

Ratikat ovat aikaisemmin olleet suorastaan sikakalliita (metriä tai matkustajapaikkaa kohti) hankkia esimerkiksi busseihin verrattuna, ovatkohan ratikoiden hinnat nyt jo tipahtamassa järjellisemmälle tasolle?

----------


## late-

> Pesa Twist 1,5 miljoonaa/kpl Kalingradiin(3 kpl) ja 1,66 miljoonaa /kpl Sofiaan. [url]


Kalingradiin näyttää menneen lyhyitä (noin 20 m) Swing-moduulivaunuja. Sofiaan menee uutisen perusteella viisiosaisia eli noin 30 m moduulivaunuja. Moskovaan menee Articin mekaanisen perusrakenteen kaltaisia kolmiosaisia Twist-vaunuja. 

Pesa ei ole vielä saanut tehtyä niin tiivistä teliä, että telin päälle saataisiin 2+2 -istuinjärjestys. Istuinjärjestys on yleensä 1+1 ja istuimet ovat suunnilleen Articin kahden istuimen puolivälin kohdalla. Käytävä on toki samalla leveämpi, mutta ikkunan lähelle jää hukkatilaa.




> Maksaako Transtechin MLNRV3 2,8 miljoonaa/kpl vai onko 110 miljoonan ja 40 vaunun sopimuksessa mukana muutakin kuin vaunut?


Käsittääkseni kokonaishintaaan sisältyy ainakin noin yhden vaunun verran varaosia, simulaattori, koulutusta ja käyttöönoton tukea. Optiosarjan vaunut maksavat kai luokkaa 2,5 miljoonaa / kpl.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsittääkseni kokonaishintaaan sisältyy ainakin noin yhden vaunun verran varaosia, simulaattori, koulutusta ja käyttöönoton tukea. Optiosarjan vaunut maksavat kai luokkaa 2,5 miljoonaa / kpl.


Juurikin näin. Optioihin sisältyy myös 30-metrinen 2-suuntavaunu Jokeria varten, hinta noin 2,8 M/kpl.

Raitiovaunujen hintojen vertailu ei ole kovin helppoa. Kappalehinta ei kerro mitään juuri siksi, että vaunujen pituudet ovat nykyään 2050 metriä. Mutta metrihinnatkin vaihtelevat. HKL:n hankinnassa olivat mukana käytännössä kaikki euroopalaiset valmistajat vuonna 2009. Ja vaikka oli kyse samojen vaatimusten mukaisesta vaunusta, kappalehinnan haitari oli silti suunnilleen 1,54,0 M per 27-metrinen vaunu samalla suorituskyvyllä. Hintahaitari ei ollut näin suuri sitten, kun otettiin huomioon elinaikaiset käyttö- ja ylläpitokustannukset. Mutta niitähän ei ilmoiteta, kun julkisuuteen kerrotaan vaunujen hintoja.

Transtech oli hinnaltaa aika lailla tarjouskilpailun keskitasoa, niin pelkän vaunun hinnan osalta kuin 40 vuoden kokonaiskustannuksin laskettuna. Transtech voitti kaupan laadulla, ei hinnalla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiovaunujen hintojen vertailu ei ole kovin helppoa. Kappalehinta ei kerro mitään juuri siksi, että vaunujen pituudet ovat nykyään 2050 metriä. Mutta metrihinnatkin vaihtelevat. HKL:n hankinnassa olivat mukana käytännössä kaikki euroopalaiset valmistajat vuonna 2009. Ja vaikka oli kyse samojen vaatimusten mukaisesta vaunusta, kappalehinnan haitari oli silti suunnilleen 1,54,0 M per 27-metrinen vaunu samalla suorituskyvyllä.


Minusta tuo ei ole niin yllättävää ja ihmeellistä kuin monet täällä antavat jostain syystä ymmärtää. Onhan automerkeissäkin eroja  hinnassa, laadussa, ominaisuuksissa, kokonaistaloudelllisuudessa. Helsinki osti Volvon. Ei luksusta, ei halpa, meidän oloihin tehty, varma ja jykevä. Joku muu kaupunki voi ostaa Ladan ja ehkä joku tahtoo Mersun. Onhan se hyvä, että kaikille on jotain ja onhan sekin hyvä, että kaikille tarjotaan kaikki vaihtoehdot Ladasta Mersuun, niin voi sitten valita sen itselleen parhaiten sopivan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 20.8.2013 klo 1:08 ---------- Previous Post was on 19.8.2013 at 21:46 ----------




> Panttaakohan HKL tahallaan tietoa Articin liikennöinnistä? Lehtijutuissa tieto tulevasta linjaliikenteestä on hyvin epämääräistä. Halutaanko välttää mahdollinen yleisöryntäys, joka myöhästyttäisi vaunun kulkua, vai onko kaikki oikeasti niin epävarmaa, ettei mitään suunnitelmia voi tehdä.


Luulen, että on epävarmaa. Vaunuhan on vasta testivaiheessa. Epäilisin, että homma menee suurin piirtein niin, että enemmän tai vähemmän ex-tempore lähdetään ajamaan pari kierrosta jollain linjalla jossain sopivassa välissä, kun se sattuu testiohjelmaan sopimaan. Ehkä peräti testiohjelma edellyttää, että tietyissä väleissä taas vähän kokeillaan matkustajien kanssa ja ehkä tarkkaillaan jotain tiettyä yksityiskohtaa ajon aikana.

Articin vaiheista on tiedotettu poikkeuksellisen hyvin ja avoimesti, joten uskon kyllä, että säännöllisen linjaliikenteen alkamisestakin tiedotetaan sitten kun sen aika on. Toistaiseksi on tyydyttävä yksittäisiin muutaman tunnin satunnaisrupeamiin ja viidakkorumpuun. Tuolla ekalla kerralla näpyttelin pikaisesti tänne jlf:lle tiedon vaunun liikkeistä samalla kun odotin sitä saapuvaksi Hietalahteen...

----------


## iiko

> Luulen, että on epävarmaa. Vaunuhan on vasta testivaiheessa. Epäilisin, että homma menee suurin piirtein niin, että enemmän tai vähemmän ex-tempore lähdetään ajamaan pari kierrosta jollain linjalla jossain sopivassa välissä, kun se sattuu testiohjelmaan sopimaan. Ehkä peräti testiohjelma edellyttää, että tietyissä väleissä taas vähän kokeillaan matkustajien kanssa ja ehkä tarkkaillaan jotain tiettyä yksityiskohtaa ajon aikana.


Veikkaisin myöskin yhdeksi syyksi sitä, että kun ei kerrota kovin paljoa siitä, milloin tuo on linjalla, saadaan paremmin kokemuksia linjan normaalilla matkustajamäärällä. Muutenhan saattaisi käydä niin, että vaunu olisi täynnä/puolillaan erilaisia bongareita, jotka vaan ajelisivat päättäriltä toiselle...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Veikkaisin myöskin yhdeksi syyksi sitä, että kun ei kerrota kovin paljoa siitä, milloin tuo on linjalla, saadaan paremmin kokemuksia linjan normaalilla matkustajamäärällä. Muutenhan saattaisi käydä niin, että vaunu olisi täynnä/puolillaan erilaisia bongareita, jotka vaan ajelisivat päättäriltä toiselle...


Mutta mitä hyötyä siitä varsinaisesti olisi? Kokemuksiahan pitää saada juuri vaikeimmista olosuhteista eli kun vaunu on täynnä ja painaa eniten. Jos se sillä toimii, sitten se toimii varmasti puolikuormallakin tai tyhjillään. Tai jos halutaan koeajaa tyhjänä ajoa (voihan olla, että vaunu käyttäytyy huonommin tyhjänä), sitähän sitten pitää kokeilla kokonaan ilman matkustajia. Tilastollisia keskinopeuksia taas saadaan muutenkin vasta paljon pidemmältä aikaväliltä.

----------


## Albert

> Kokemuksiahan pitää saada juuri vaikeimmista olosuhteista eli kun vaunu on täynnä ja painaa eniten.


En tiedä, mutta käsittääkseni edelleen tutkitaan esimerkiksi "matkustajavirtojen" käyttäytymistä vaunussa. Tämän perusteella voidaan tarvittaessa ehkä tehdä joitain muutoksia vaunun matkustajatiloissa.
Käsittääkseni on selvää, että vaunu selviää hyvin "täyskuormasta" ainakin näin kesäoloissa,
Kyseessä on kuitenkin ensimmäinen prototyyppi. En yhtään ihmettele sitä, että erilaisia testejä tehdään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tiedä, mutta käsittääkseni edelleen tutkitaan esimerkiksi "matkustajavirtojen" käyttäytymistä vaunussa.


Kyllä minäkin uskon näin. Mutta voisi kuvitella, että nimenomaan stressitestit ovat sitä ajatellen paljon hyödyllisempiä, eli että toimiiko liikkuminen kun matkustajia on paljon. En nyt usko, että kotimaisin bongarivoimin mitään vappukuormia saadaan aikaan, mutta olisipahan sitten testattu nekin. Harrastaja-aktiivisuus kuitenkin laantuu melko nopeasti. Ja voisin kuvitella, että ennakkoilmoitus vaunun liikkumisesta olisi saanut aikaan ehkä pahimmillaan kymmenen lisäihmistä kerrallaan vaunun kyytiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Articille ei näkynyt vielä olevan suomen- eikä englanninkielistä Wikipedia-sivua, joten tein sellaiset. Saa lisätä kuvia, esimerkiksi.  :Wink: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artic_%28tram%29
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artic

Olen melko varma, että tuon 90 option ohessa on jossain puhuttu, että se sisältää myös Raide-Jokerin vaunut, mutta tähän hätään en kirjallista lähdettä löytänyt. Jos joku tietää, kannattaa lisätä. Sama lähdeviite olisi hyvä tuota HKL:n itse tekemää suunnittelutyötä varten. Sivujen sisältö on muutenkin vähän eri nyt eri kieliversioissa, mutta sinne siis vain vapaasti kääntelemään lisää, jos tuntuu että jommasta kummasta jotain olennaista puuttuu.

----------


## Karosa

> Saa lisätä kuvia, esimerkiksi.


En itse osaa lisätä kuvia Wikipediaan (en ole harrastanut moista koskaan) niin saat lisätä tämän kuvan, mikäli haluat.

----------


## Albert

> Olen melko varma, että tuon 90 option ohessa on jossain puhuttu, että se sisältää myös Raide-Jokerin vaunut, mutta tähän hätään en kirjallista lähdettä löytänyt.


_Toimitusoptio 2: 30 vaunua lähinnä Jokerirataa varten._ Linkeistä löytyy.
Kaikki tarvittava tieto löytyy (kuten melkein aina) SRS-sivuilta  :Smile: . *Katso täältä.* (ja kopioi).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> _Toimitusoptio 2: 30 vaunua lähinnä Jokerirataa varten._ Linkeistä löytyy.
> Kaikki tarvittava tieto löytyy (kuten melkein aina) SRS-sivuilta . *Katso täältä.* (ja kopioi).


OK, kiitoksia. Enpä arvannut, että raitio.orgista löytyisi tuo HKL:n johtokunnan kokouksen lisälista, kun ei sitä HKL:n omilta sivuilta löydy, joten en edes etsinyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:57 ----------




> En itse osaa lisätä kuvia Wikipediaan (en ole harrastanut moista koskaan) niin saat lisätä tämän kuvan, mikäli haluat.


OK, voin lisätä. Huomioithan, että Wikipediassa käytetään Wikimedia Commonsin lisenssikäytäntöä, mikä tarkoittaa että kuvaaja luovuttaa kaikille oikeudet käyttää kuvaa jotakuinkin miten huvittaa, eli levittää eteenpäin ja muokata.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Uusimmassa Stadtverkehr-lehdessä (numero 9/2013) on kuuden sivun esittely Transtechin Artic-vaunusta. Sisältää kuvia korin rakenteista, kaaviokuvan vaunun toiminnoista ja kattavan teknisten tietojen taulukon. Artikkelin on kirjoittanut Dr.-Ing. Harry Hondius. Artikkelin (ja koko lehden) kieli saksa.

Lehden kansikuvassa on muuten Variotram #225 linjalla 7A kääntymässä Suurkirkon edustalla Snellmaninkadulta Aleksanterinkadulle  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

Eilen ilmestyneessä Tekniikan Maailmassa on parin sivun kokoinen juttu uudesta vaunusta. En kuitenkaan vielä ehtinyt tarkemmin tutustua juttuun :/

----------


## Paaplo

Huomenna 402 saapuu Helsinkiin. Facebooksivun mukaan ratikka tulee kello kuuden ja kymmenen välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huomenna 402 saapuu Helsinkiin. Facebooksivun mukaan ratikka tulee kello kuuden ja kymmenen välillä.


Kuljetus tuli Koskelaan jo hieman puolen yön jälkeen ja laskettiin lavetilta rataverkolle aamulla noin 8:30 mennessä. Kuvia ja tekstiä tästä löytyy SRS:n nettiuutisista. Tätä kirjoittaessani vasta yksi kuva, mutta lisää on tulossa.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kuljetus tuli Koskelaan jo hieman puolen yön jälkeen ja laskettiin lavetilta rataverkolle aamulla noin 8:30 mennessä. Kuvia ja tekstiä tästä löytyy SRS:n nettiuutisista. Tätä kirjoittaessani vasta yksi kuva, mutta lisää on tulossa.Antero


Kuvia on tulossa tosiaan lisää ja paljon. Mutta valitettavasti vasta perjantaina!
"webmaster"

----------


## Albert

> Kuvia on tulossa tosiaan lisää ja paljon. Mutta valitettavasti vasta perjantaina!
> "webmaster"


http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis13/r...02_kh_1911.htm
Tässä vihdoin kuvakooste vaunun 402 saapumisesta 19.11.

----------


## sane

Sattui tämä uusi spora työmatkalle tänään, joten kirjoittelen hieman ajatuksia.

Kulki pahemman kerran myöhässä siten, että Manskun varrella jonoon pakkautui ainakin 4, seuraava 10 ja vielä seuraava 4 ainakin hyvin lähelle, liekö Helmi-täti ollut pois päältä tms.

Kulku on erittäin tasaista ja kulkuominaisuudet tuntuivat matkustajalle muutenkin erinomaisilta! Vaunusta en löytänyt tämän perusteella moitittavaa, mutta korostavathan nämä Helsingin ratikoiden surkeaa tilaa. Jokaiseen liikennevaloon pysähdytään, vaihteisiin hidastellaan vaikken tässä vaunussa huomannutkaan samanlaista tärinää kuin vanhemmilla. Jotta vältettäisiin mielikuva eri aikakausille kuuluvista verkoista ja vaunuista, olisi Helsingin ehkä kuitenkin syytä hankkia museovaunuja eri puolilta Eurooppaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Jotta vältettäisiin mielikuva eri aikakausille kuuluvista verkoista ja vaunuista, olisi Helsingin ehkä kuitenkin syytä hankkia museovaunuja eri puolilta Eurooppaa


Ilmanmuuta, kun muunlainen raitiotie Helsingissä on "taruolento" ja meillä vallitsevat "suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet" (vaikka ei näytä edes Tampereella tai Turussa vallitsevan). Näitä mielikuvia tulee vaalia tarkasti.  :Wink:

----------


## NS

> Kulki pahemman kerran myöhässä siten, että Manskun varrella jonoon pakkautui ainakin 4, seuraava 10 ja vielä seuraava 4 ainakin hyvin lähelle, liekö Helmi-täti ollut pois päältä tms.


Kuvauksesi vastaa hyvin vaikutelmaani, kun viime marraskuussa matkustin vaunulla 401 linjoilla 7A ja 10. Tänään kuitenkin yhdentoista maissa vaunu 402 näytti kulkevan täysin ajallaan linjalla 10, vaikka se tietysti mateli risteyksissä ja ajoittain muuallakin, jottei joutuisi etuaikaan, eikä matka sujuisi Helsingin erikoisolosuhteisiin nähden liian joutuisasti.  :Mr. Green:  Valoetuudet vaikuttivat vaihteeksi toimivan, eli Helmi oli taas kärryillä.

----------


## sane

> Kuvauksesi vastaa hyvin vaikutelmaani, kun viime marraskuussa matkustin vaunulla 401 linjoilla 7A ja 10. Tänään kuitenkin yhdentoista maissa vaunu 402 näytti kulkevan täysin ajallaan linjalla 10, vaikka se tietysti mateli risteyksissä ja ajoittain muuallakin, jottei joutuisi etuaikaan, eikä matka sujuisi Helsingin erikoisolosuhteisiin nähden liian joutuisasti.  Valoetuudet vaikuttivat vaihteeksi toimivan, eli Helmi oli taas kärryillä.


Sattui palatessakin tuo sama vaunu kohdalle, ja tällä kertaa otettiin varsin nopeasti kiinni edellä ajava nelonen. Matka sujui kaikenkaikkiaan hyvin lähelle ennätysaikaa, vaikka Helmi parhaansa mukaan priorisoikin tärkeämmät henkilöautot edellemme  :Very Happy:

----------


## Minä vain

Articin kulkuominaisuudet ovat peräti järkyttävän hyvät, täytyy sanoa. Ainoana huonona puolena on, että jos istuu käytäväpenkillä ja kuljettaja ajaa kovaa mutkaan, meinaa tipahtaa penkiltä. Penkin takapuolen alle jäävä osa on keinonahkaa, toista jalkaa ei saa laitettua käytävän lattialle, koska penkit ovat huomattavasti korkeammalla kuin käytävän lattia, ja penkin alta ei saa otettua kiinni. Pimeällä valaistus on ehkä vähän liioitellun kirkas, sillä ulos ei näe kunnolla.

----------


## Paaplo

> Articin kulkuominaisuudet ovat peräti järkyttävän hyvät, täytyy sanoa. Ainoana huonona puolena on, että jos istuu käytäväpenkillä ja kuljettaja ajaa kovaa mutkaan, meinaa tipahtaa penkiltä. Penkin takapuolen alle jäävä osa on keinonahkaa, toista jalkaa ei saa laitettua käytävän lattialle, koska penkit ovat huomattavasti korkeammalla kuin käytävän lattia, ja penkin alta ei saa otettua kiinni. Pimeällä valaistus on ehkä vähän liioitellun kirkas, sillä ulos ei näe kunnolla.


Näistähän kannattaa antaa palautetta (en tiedä osoitetta juuri nyt), sillä palautteesta ja kokemuksista saatua tietoa hyödynnetään, kun sarjatuotantovaunuja hienosäädetään. Eli nykyiset esituotantovaunut eivät todellakaan ole lopullisia versioita.

----------


## bussifriikki

Nätisti uusi ja vanha kohtaavat.

Tuo #402 piti jännää kohinaa ajaessa ohitseni, ääni ei ollenkaan muistuttanut muita ratikoita.

----------


## petteri

Tuli toissapäivänä matkustettua uudella ratikalla, vaunu vaikutti tosi hyvältä yhtä yksityiskohtaa lukuunottamatta. Uusi ratikka inisee aika raivostuttavasti.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Satuin tänään ensimmäistä kertaa po. ratikan kyytiin (numerosta en tiedä - kaksiko niitä on liikenteessä?). Matkustin kyydissä Johanneksen kirkon pysäkiltä Tilkan pysäkille. Kyyti oli tasaista, hiljaista (lukuunottamatta voimakasäänistä tuuletusta - liekö akustista harhaa muun melun ollessa niin vähäistä?) ja alkumatkassa erittäin miellyttävää. Lasipalatsin kohdalla tuli viereeni takapenkille istumaan ei mitenkään leveä mies ja paljastui penkkien kapeus. Manskun "kiharoissa" horjahtelivat ihmiset, vaan eivät onneksi kaatuneet. Vaikutelma oli hyvin junamainen ja laadukas. Persoonallisena piirteenä voin todentaa muidenkin mainitseman pienen huojunnan välittömästi raitiovaunun pysähdyttyä. Eipä tuo minua mitenkään häirinnyt - liekö huojuntaa saatu vaimennettua sitten koeliikenteeseen tulon?

----------


## vristo

Matkustin tänään ensikertaa Transtech/Articin kyydissä; vaunu oli 402 linjalla 10. Kyllä oli tavattoman mukavaa ja pehmeää kyytiä ja mieleeni tuli menneiden aikojen Karia-telivaunut. Hakkaa Variotramin 100-0!  :Smile:

----------


## pehkonen

Tänään kanssa Transun kyydissä. Seitsemän aikaan keskustasta Meilahteen päin. Ajovalot sokaisivat  pysäkillä niin, ettei linjakilvestä saanut selvää. Pienellä linjanumero, miinus. Ja sitteen se heilunta, yök.

----------


## Jusa

Minusta nuo valkoiset ledit linjakilvissä ovat kyllä tehokkaasti näkyvät etenkin päiväsaikaan, mutta pimeällä ajalla niitä voisi kyllä hieman himmentää jotta kontrasti ei ole liian suuri.

----------


## Karosa

> mutta pimeällä ajalla niitä voisi kyllä hieman himmentää jotta kontrasti ei ole liian suuri.


Mikäli nuo kilvet ovat mallia 'Silver Scroll' niin kontrastia säädetään jo linjakilpitekstien tekovaiheessa, joten jälkikäteen sitä ei ole mahdollista tietääkseni muuttaa mitenkään. Toki se toimisi tekemällä kaksi kilpiversiota, yö ja päivä niin se voisi toimia.

----------


## Jusa

> jälkikäteen sitä ei ole mahdollista tietääkseni muuttaa mitenkään.


Jopa henkilöautojen mittarivaloissakin on tunnistin joka osaa itse säätää kirkkauden ulkopuolisen valon mukaan.

----------


## NS

Ainakin NrI-vaunujen led-kilpien kirkkaus on säädettävissä, minkä havaitsee helposti vertailemalla eri vaunujen kilpiä, ja jopa saman vaunun kilpien kirkkauksia keskenään. Ymmärtääkseni Articissa on samanlaiset kilvet, vaikkei niissä voikaan tässä vaiheessa käyttää yhtä suuria linjanumeroita kuin NrI-vaunujen kilvissä. (Ongelma korjaantunee vasta, kun Articin keularakennetta tuulilaseineen muutetaan. Toivottavasti pian!)

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Design-huomioita Articista:
 - Pimeän aikaan vaunun sisävalaistus on liian kirkas, ja häikäisee  silmiä. Kylmä valkoinen tuntuu myös liian steriililtä. Lämmin valkoinen  olisi parempi valinta.
 - Uusien penkkien design antaa kolkon vaikutelman, aivan kuten myös Flirt-junissa.
- Penkit ovat kapeat, ja niiltä putoaa helposti (pintamateriaali, istuimen muotoilu).
 - NrII-vaunujen vihreät istuimet sopivat paljon paremmin helsingin  väritykseen, ovat designiltään paljon miellyttävämmät ja antavat vaunuun  vihreänharmaan seinävärityksen kanssa miellyttävämmän tunnelman.
 - Pystytankoja  saisi olla enemmän. NrII-vaunuissa niitä on tarpeeksi, Varioissa aivan  liian vähän. Articissa tilanne on parempi kuin Varioissa, mutta ei  kuitenkaan yhtä hyvä kuin NrII:sissa.
 - Varioiden harmaa lattia on  parempi ratkaisu kuin Articin musta kumilattia. Musta kumi näyttää  kurakelissä heti likaiselta. Harmaa toimii paremmin.
 - Articin  sisätiloissa nivelen kohdalla oleva haitari ei tunnu kovin  viimeistellyltä ominaisuudelta. Voisikohan sen peittää taipuisalla  muovilevyllä kuten Varioissa?
 - NrII-vaunuissa nivel on ulkopuolelta  verhottu metallilla, joka on varsin tyylikäs ratkaisu. Articissa  näkyvissä on haitari, joka ei näytä yhtä tyylikkäältä.

----------


## vristo

> Design-huomioita Articista:
>  - Pimeän aikaan vaunun sisävalaistus on liian kirkas, ja häikäisee  silmiä. Kylmä valkoinen tuntuu myös liian steriililtä. Lämmin valkoinen  olisi parempi valinta.


Tästä olen samaa erittäin mieltä. Eilen katselin kun ajelin jommankumman Articin vieressä Mäkelänkadulla ja Hämeentiellä ja aikamoinen "leikkaussali-fiilis" siellä oli sisävalaistuksen suhteen. Bussipuolellakin on uusimmissa Volvo 8908LE busseissa palattu lämminsävyisiin loisteputkiin (tai vastaaviin led-valoihin) kun aiemmissa oli niin kolkko tunnelma.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tästä olen samaa erittäin mieltä. Eilen katselin kun ajelin jommankumman Articin vieressä Mäkelänkadulla ja Hämeentiellä ja aikamoinen "leikkaussali-fiilis" siellä oli sisävalaistuksen suhteen. Bussipuolellakin on uusimmissa Volvo 8908LE busseissa palattu lämminsävyisiin loisteputkiin (tai vastaaviin led-valoihin) kun aiemmissa oli niin kolkko tunnelma.


Meidzikin on jo jonkun kerran noita Arctic-leikkaussalivalaistuksia ulkopuolelta hiffannut ja ihmetellyt, mutta ehkä siellä HKL-maailmassa eletään joissakin PutousMartinNiemi-tyyppisissä "Tilulilulii, nyt se on auki ja nyt se on ..."-fiiliksissä. :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> - Pimeän aikaan vaunun sisävalaistus on liian kirkas, ja häikäisee  silmiä. Kylmä valkoinen tuntuu myös liian steriililtä. Lämmin valkoinen  olisi parempi valinta.


"Leikkaussalivalaistusta" voi ajatella myös kirkasvalohoitona! Kuulemma sarjavaunuihin saadaan todennäköisesti lämpimämpi valaistus, onhan se nyt aika kalsea. Led-tekniikka kehittyy kovaa vauhtia ja hinnat tulevat alas.




> - Uusien penkkien design antaa kolkon vaikutelman, aivan kuten myös Flirt-junissa.
> - Penkit ovat kapeat, ja niiltä putoaa helposti (pintamateriaali, istuimen muotoilu).
> - NrII-vaunujen vihreät istuimet sopivat paljon paremmin helsingin  väritykseen, ovat designiltään paljon miellyttävämmät ja antavat vaunuun  vihreänharmaan seinävärityksen kanssa miellyttävämmän tunnelman.


Nr-vaunujen penkit myös vievät enemmän tilaa varsinkin seläkkäin sijoitettuna ja pehmuste imee eritteet näkymättömiin, kun taas Articin penkit ovat ainakin minun selälleni hyvät, vaikka selkänoja on pystympi ja tila siten käytössä tehokkaammin. Päällysmateriaalista ne eritteetkin näkyvät heti  tosin tästä eriteasiastahan keskusteltiin joku aika sitten ja moni usein ratikalla matkustava oli sitä mieltä, että eriteongelmaa liioitellaan voimakkaasti. Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että neljän hengen loosissa on ahdasta, mutta silti tilaa on selkeästi enemmän kuin Variotramin loosissa.

Tässä viime aikoina on tullut matkustettua jonkun verran linjan 58 busseilla. Olen yllättynyt, miten ahtaita paripenkit niissä ovat. Eikö bussi kuitenkin ole 15 cm Articia leveämpi? Mihin se lisätila on käytetty vai muistanko leveydet väärin?




> - Pystytankoja  saisi olla enemmän. NrII-vaunuissa niitä on tarpeeksi, Varioissa aivan  liian vähän. Articissa tilanne on parempi kuin Varioissa, mutta ei  kuitenkaan yhtä hyvä kuin NrII:sissa.


Tsekkasitko koko vaunun? Minusta tankoja on muualla aika hyvin, mutta tanssilattiaosastossa niitä tosiaan on liian vähän. Siitä voi lähettää palautetta pyörätuoliaktiiveille, jotka eivät tangollisessa osastossa mahdu tangoamaan.




> - Articin  sisätiloissa nivelen kohdalla oleva haitari ei tunnu kovin  viimeistellyltä ominaisuudelta. Voisikohan sen peittää taipuisalla  muovilevyllä kuten Varioissa?
> - NrII-vaunuissa nivel on ulkopuolelta  verhottu metallilla, joka on varsin tyylikäs ratkaisu. Articissa  näkyvissä on haitari, joka ei näytä yhtä tyylikkäältä.


Haitari ilman erillisiä levyjä antaa toisaalta mahdollisuuden mahdollisimman avaraan matkustamoon, jonne ei jää turvattomuutta herättäviä katvealueita samalla tavalla kuin Nr-vaunujen nivelten taakse jää. Ne Varion sisälevyt eivät onnistu Articissa ihan teknisesti  Variossa on reiluun 24 metriin neljä niveltä, Articissa reiluun 27 metriin vain kaksi. Articin nivelet kääntyvät enemmän. Variotyyppiset levyt eivät taipuisi riittävästi.

Millainen matkustuskokemuksesi oli muuten, oliko Articissa jotain positiivistakin?

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Kas, se positiivinen kokemus jäi kokonaan kertomatta. Tuo kommentti oli alunperin tuolla Helsingin uusi raitiovaunu -FB sivulla.

Positiiviset:
- Todella hieno ulkopuolen design ja väritys. Sopii tosi hyvin Stadiin! Väritys on parempi kuin varioiden.
- Todella miellyttävä ja hiljainen. Ei rämise. Kolisee vähän ristikoiden kohdalla.
- Avarampi liikkua kuin variot
- Enemmän pystytankoja kuin varioissa, hyvä!
- Käytävätasosta korotetut istuimet ovat toimiva ratkaisu joka mahdollisti kääntyvät telit. Hyvä idea!

Jos pyörätuolilla ajelevat tarvitsevat ison tanssilattian, johon ei saa asentaa tankoa tankotanssia varten, niin kyllähän sinne ylös voisi laittaa vaakasuuntaisen tangon, johon voi kiinnittää lenkkejä roikkumaan. Näitä ratkaisuja näkee paljon eri puolilla maailmaa, myös muistaakseni Berliinin ratikoissa.

Missä ketjussa siitä eriteongelmasta on keskusteltu? Olen ollut kauan poissa täältä foorumilta, joten en oikein tiedä mitä täällä tapahtuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Positiiviset:
> - Todella hieno ulkopuolen design ja väritys. Sopii tosi hyvin Stadiin! Väritys on parempi kuin varioiden.
> - Todella miellyttävä ja hiljainen. Ei rämise. Kolisee vähän ristikoiden kohdalla.
> - Avarampi liikkua kuin variot
> - Enemmän pystytankoja kuin varioissa, hyvä!
> - Käytävätasosta korotetut istuimet ovat toimiva ratkaisu joka mahdollisti kääntyvät telit. Hyvä idea!


Jep, se tosiaan näyttää helsinkiläiseltä! Ja on niin hiljainen, että veikkaan siitä vielä tulevan valituksia, kun sen tuloa ei kuule  :Smile:  Yhtenä aamuna seisoskelin Munkkiniemen puistotiellä odottamassa bussia, kun Artic tuli ratikkapysäkille, lähti ja ajoi Munkkiniemen aukion risteykseen. Muu katumelu peitti ratikan äänet alleen täysin, ratikkaa ei kuullut ollenkaan.




> Jos pyörätuolilla ajelevat tarvitsevat ison tanssilattian, johon ei saa asentaa tankoa tankotanssia varten, niin kyllähän sinne ylös voisi laittaa vaakasuuntaisen tangon, johon voi kiinnittää lenkkejä roikkumaan. Näitä ratkaisuja näkee paljon eri puolilla maailmaa, myös muistaakseni Berliinin ratikoissa.


Minulla on yhä vielä aivan liian vähän sisäkuvia vaunusta, mutta kyllä siellä minusta on vaakatanko tanssilattiaosastolla. Kuuleman mukaan ne lenkitkin ovat tulossa. Tämä systeemi kahden vaunun esisarja + 38 myöhemmin on kyllä fiksu, kun tällaiset fiksaukset voi tehdä nyt käyttäjäkokemusten perusteella ja tehdä sitten sarjavaunut kerralla kuntoon.




> Missä ketjussa siitä eriteongelmasta on keskusteltu? Olen ollut kauan poissa täältä foorumilta, joten en oikein tiedä mitä täällä tapahtuu.


Täällä http://jlf.fi/f17/8688-eriteongelmat-raitiovaunuissa/ . Osa keskustelusta on tuttuun tapaan puoliasiatonta, mutta joukossa on ihan järkeviäkin kommentteja.

----------


## iiko

> Minulla on yhä vielä aivan liian vähän sisäkuvia vaunusta, mutta kyllä siellä minusta on vaakatanko tanssilattiaosastolla. Kuuleman mukaan ne lenkitkin ovat tulossa. Tämä systeemi kahden vaunun esisarja + 38 myöhemmin on kyllä fiksu, kun tällaiset fiksaukset voi tehdä nyt käyttäjäkokemusten perusteella ja tehdä sitten sarjavaunut kerralla kuntoon.


Vahvistan että siellä tosiaankin on ne vaakatangot, mutta tarvitsevat ilman muuta ne lenkit, ovat muuten aivan liian korkealla. Muuten: noita vaakatankoja olen nähnyt joissakin Varioissakin. Siellä ihan sama juttu: Liian korkealla jos ei lenkkejä tule.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Kas,

Enpä huomannut. Vai onkohan tilanne eri 401:ssä ja 402:ssa?

Vaurioissa en ole koskaan huomannut vaakatankoja. Erityisesti vaurioissa nivelen kohdalla jos seisoo, niin yllättäen eipä ole ainoatakaan kahvaa missään mistä ottaa kiinni. Helposti pyllähtää jonkun syliin, tai kompuroi siinä lattialla.

----------


## ultrix

> "Leikkaussalivalaistusta" voi ajatella myös kirkasvalohoitona! Kuulemma sarjavaunuihin saadaan todennäköisesti lämpimämpi valaistus, onhan se nyt aika kalsea. Led-tekniikka kehittyy kovaa vauhtia ja hinnat tulevat alas.


Parashan olisi sellainen, jossa valon värilämpötilaa voisi säätää esim. kellonajan mukaan. Iltakasin jälkeen voisi alkaa muuttua lämpimämmäksi. Punasiirtymä auttaisi ehkäisemään unettomuutta ja unirytmin häiriöitä, joita kirkas valkoinen valo aiheuttaa.

Sellainenkin olisi mielenkiintoinen, että olisi yhdistelmä ledejä ja halogeeneja, halogeenit kytkeytyisivät illalla päälle ja ledit himmentyisivät hiljalleen sammuksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sellainenkin olisi mielenkiintoinen, että olisi yhdistelmä ledejä ja halogeeneja, halogeenit kytkeytyisivät illalla päälle ja ledit himmentyisivät hiljalleen sammuksiin.


Ei kiitos enää hehkulamppuja! Jos värisävyä halutaan muuttaa, se onnistuu ledeillä, jopa lähes portaattomasti.

Antero

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Haitari ilman erillisiä levyjä antaa toisaalta mahdollisuuden mahdollisimman avaraan matkustamoon, jonne ei jää turvattomuutta herättäviä katvealueita samalla tavalla kuin Nr-vaunujen nivelten taakse jää. Ne Varion sisälevyt eivät onnistu Articissa ihan teknisesti  Variossa on reiluun 24 metriin neljä niveltä, Articissa reiluun 27 metriin vain kaksi. Articin nivelet kääntyvät enemmän. Variotyyppiset levyt eivät taipuisi riittävästi.


Matkustin pari päivää sitten 401:ssä kuutosen linjalla Kyläsaarenkadun pysäkiltä Hietalahteen. Johtuneeko noista vain kahdesta nivelestä vaiko pehmeästä jousituksesta vai molemmista, mutta olo oli parissa paikassa kuin ilmakuoppaan osuneessa lentokoneessa. Istuin aivan takapenkissä, josta pääsi näkemään nivelien taipuisuuden ylös-alas-suunnassa. Hämeentien sillan molemmissa päissä heilunta ja pomppimisen tuntu olivat suorastaan epämiellyttäviä. Tosin siellä kaikki ratikat notkuvat, ilmeisesti sillan päissä olevat liikuntasaumat vai mitkä lie sen aiheuttavat.

Myös sivuttainen heiluminen oli aika reipasta. Kun keula heilahtaa oikealle ja perä samaan aikaan vasemmalle, tulee mieleen Linnanmäen laitteet. Tämä ilmiö oli parhaimmillaan, kun lasketeltiin Hämeentietä Haapaniemestä Hakaniemeen.

Bulevardilla Ekbergin kahvilan kohdalla vaunu pysähtyi sellaiseen kohtaan, että pysäkkikorokkeen päädyssä oleva punakeltainen varoitustolppa osui aivan takaoven oviaukon keskelle. Siinä oli yhdellä poistuvalla matkustajalla kiemurtelemista, kun joutui menemään kylki edellä ja pari kassia kädessä. Eikö pysäkkikorokkeden pituudessa ole varauduttu Articin 27 metriin vai kuljettajastako se oli kiinni?

Mutta kun on kulkenut kaiken mallisilla ratikoilla 1950-luvun kaksiakselisista pätkistä alkaen, niin eiköhän Articiinkin ajan mittaan totu. Ihan hyvä peli siitä tulee, kunhan noita ominaisuuksia vähän parannellaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ossi Viljakainen
> 
> 
> - Articin sisätiloissa nivelen kohdalla oleva haitari ei tunnu kovin viimeistellyltä ominaisuudelta. Voisikohan sen peittää taipuisalla muovilevyllä kuten Varioissa?
> 
> 
> Haitari ilman erillisiä levyjä antaa toisaalta mahdollisuuden mahdollisimman avaraan matkustamoon, jonne ei jää turvattomuutta herättäviä katvealueita samalla tavalla kuin Nr-vaunujen nivelten taakse jää


Tukholmalaisissa nivelbusseissa on noissa nivelkohdissa ihan kivat verhoilut vähän sisustaa kaunistamassa. Jotkut verhoilukankaat ovat kuin samettiverhoa, niinkin ylellisiltä nimittäin näyttävät.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tukholmalaisissa nivelbusseissa on noissa nivelkohdissa ihan kivat verhoilut vähän sisustaa kaunistamassa. Jotkut verhoilukankaat ovat kuin samettiverhoa, niinkin ylellisiltä nimittäin näyttävät.


Tarkoitatko tällaista sisustusta?

----------


## JP12

Eilen tuli vihdoin tutustuttua Articiin ns. pitemmän kaavan mukaan (tuli vastaan linjalla 2 ja kun tärkeämpääkään tekemistä ei ollut, niin tulipahan ajeltua koko 2/3 -lenkki läpi). Alkuinnostuksen värittämistä parista ensikokeilusta poiketen matkustuskokemus ei valitettavasti ollut sen kaksisempi, syistä että:
penkit. Vaikka vaunu oli lähes tyhjä, oli korkeilla ja liukkailla penkeillä erittäin vaikea löytää mukavaa matkustusasentoa, joka kiihdytyksessä, jarrutuksessa ja kurvissa tunsi tippuvansa penkiltä (vaikka oman ruhon raajat kyllä ulottuvatkin lattialle asti).kallistelu. Vaunu tuntui joka kurvissa ja töyssyssä (joita rataverkollamme valitettavasti riittää) keikkuvan ja kallistelevan epämiellyttävästi, vrt. Linnanmäki-fiilis, johon aiemmatkin kirjoittajat ovat viitanneet. Lisäksi kallistelu (tai kenties pikemminkin aaltoilu) jatkui melko pitkään vaunun jo ohitettua ongelmakohdan , vähän samaan tyyliin kuin huonokuntoisilla radoilla jatkuvasti pituussuuntaan heijaavat Tallinnan Tatrat.valaistus. Iltapimeällä leikkaussalivalaistus ei tosiaan tuntunut erityisen miellyttävälle.ryske ja rytinä. Ristikoissa vaunu oli aiemmin tuntunut miellyttävämmältä kuin vanhemmat vaunusarjat, mutta tämänkertaisen koeajon perusteella en olisi enää yhtä varma asiasta.lisäksi vaunu simahti täysin yllättäen Kapteeninkadun pysäkille noin 10-15 minuutiksi. Toki kyseessä toivottavasti vain alkuongelmat, mutta kohtalaisen hätäisiltä tuntuivat kuljettajan, liikenteenjohdon ja ilmeisesti Transtechin jonkinlaisen tukikeskuksen väliset radiokeskustelut. Vika ilmeisesti kakkostelin jossain jarrujärjestelmässä, mikä saatiin muutamalla sammuta-ja-käynnistä-uudelleen -harjoituksella ainakin hetkellisesti korjattua.
Sinänsä Artic on aiempien ja tämänkin kokemuksen perusteella vaikuttanut laadukkaalta ja tyylikkäältä vaunulta, mutta se ei silti tee Stadin ratikkajärjestelmästä eurooppalaista ratikkajärjestelmää. Samat ongelmat ovat luonnollisesti ongelmia edelleenkin, eikä Articin matkustuskokemus ole ainakaan omien tähänastisten kokemusteni perusteella millään muotoa Valmetin niveliä parempi - mitenkään niitä ja niiden mukavuutta vähättelemättä. Vauriot toki omassa kehnossa luokassaan.

Edit: Sanottakoon vielä, että kaikenkaikkaan Artic vaikuttaa erinomaiselta raitiovaunulta, ja voisin kuvitella sen sopivan erittäin hyvin modernin raitiotien moderniksi liikkuvaksi kalustoksi. Kenties omat odotukseni uuden raitiovaunun suhteen olivat jostain henkimaailman syistä turhan korkealla (ts. pelkkä liikkuva kalusto muuttaisi Hgin raitioliikenteen yhtäkkiä kansainvälisten standardien mukaiseksi raitioliikenteeksi), mikä ei todellakaan ole kyseisen vaunutyypin syytä. Toivottavasti pääsemme vielä kokemaan eurooppalaistyylisiä raitioliikenne-elämyksiä Articin kyydissä vaikkapa Jokerilla, Kruunuvuorenrannan sillalla tai vaikkapa jopa Manskun pikaraitiotiellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tukholmalaisissa nivelbusseissa on noissa nivelkohdissa ihan kivat verhoilut vähän sisustaa kaunistamassa.


Sen verhoilun nimi on nivelverho ja sellainen on ollut monissa nivelbusseissa Suomessakin. Varsinkin itse nivelen kumien rispaannuttua kulmistaan puhki nivelverho on huomattavasti mukavampi katseltava.




> Sanottakoon vielä, että kaikenkaikkaan Artic vaikuttaa erinomaiselta raitiovaunulta, ja voisin kuvitella sen sopivan erittäin hyvin modernin raitiotien moderniksi liikkuvaksi kalustoksi.


Artic on suunniteltu juuri Helsingin nykyisen ratikkaverkon tapaisille geometrialtaan haastaville ratikkaverkoille (ja siitähän se Linnanmäki-efekti tuleekin). Sinänsä Artic soveltuu myös moderneille raitioteille, mutta niillä perinteisetkin matalalattiavaunujen ratkaisut ovat kilpailukykyisiä, joten ei ole mitenkään sanottua, että Artic pärjää sellaisten vaunuhankinnoista kisattaessa.

----------


## Compact

> *penkit. Vaikka vaunu oli lähes tyhjä, oli korkeilla ja liukkailla penkeillä erittäin vaikea löytää mukavaa matkustusasentoa, joka kiihdytyksessä, jarrutuksessa ja kurvissa tunsi tippuvansa penkiltä (vaikka oman ruhon raajat kyllä ulottuvatkin lattialle asti).


Articissa on ymmärtääkseni useita eri istuinkorkeuksia erilaisille käyttötarkoituksille. 

Olisi hienoa lukea tarkemmin missä kohtaa on minkäkin korkeuksisia tuoleja ja minkälaiset "tapaukset" mielessä ne on suunniteltu. Tavanomainen kulkija istuu niistä missä vaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei kiitos enää hehkulamppuja! Jos värisävyä halutaan muuttaa, se onnistuu ledeillä, jopa lähes portaattomasti.


Tämä on pitkälti makuasia jos jokin.  :Razz:  Vielä on näkemättä luonteva lämmin LED-valaistus. Mulla on pari sellaista suuninlleen koko RGB-avaruuteen kykenevää LED-valaisinta eri valmistajilta, eikä kummankaan "lämpimät" väriasetukset tunnu samalla tavalla lämpimältä kuin nuotion, kynttilän, hehkulampun tai halogeenin valo vaan enemmänkin kelmeältä kuin kuunvalo.

Tällainen raukea, kotiinpaluuseen viittaava hehkulampputunnelma on minun makuuni ja se päällimmäinen asia (keulamuotoilun ohella), mikä minussa sai aikaan Wau-efektin matkustaessani ekoja kertoja Manneilla. Hehkulangallisia päärynälamppuja ei toki enää saa, joten halogeenitekniikka on se, jolla pitäisi mielestäni mennä iltavalaistuksen osalta kunnes on oikeasti miellyttäviä ja lämpimiä LED-valoja.

Aamuisin ja alkuiltaisin (varsinkin marraskuussa ja sydäntalvella) valkoinen valo on kyllä mahtavaa kaamosmasennuksen ehkäisyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinänsä Artic on aiempien ja tämänkin kokemuksen perusteella vaikuttanut laadukkaalta ja tyylikkäältä vaunulta, mutta se ei silti tee Stadin ratikkajärjestelmästä eurooppalaista ratikkajärjestelmää.


Mikään vaunu ei tietenkään voi poistaa radan virheitä, ainoastaan vähentää niiden vaikutusta. Helsingin rataverkossa on myös ominaisuuksia, joita ei voi pitää tyypillisinä eurooppalaisille uusille raitioteille. Ne voivat kylläkin olla aivan tyypillisiä eurooppalaisille raitioteille yleensä. Näitä ominaisuuksia ovat maasto-olosuhteiden vaikutukset, eli mäkisyys ja katuverkon mitoitus.

Articin suunnittelun ja rakenteen tärkein lähtökohta on ollut soveltuvuus vaikeisiin maasto-olosuhteisiin, koska Helsingissä on sellaiset. Variotramin tapainen moninivelvaunu on pituussuunnassa jäykkä, ja soveltuu parhaiten suoralle ja kaarteissa tasomaiselle radalle. Suoran ja kaarteisen radan vaatimukset vaunulle ovat ristiriitaiset, joten jossain määrin joudutaan kopromissiin. Joka tapauksessa, kun vaunu toimii hyvin vaikean ratageometrian kanssa, sen on oltava joustava ja silloin se ei ole jäykkä. Tämä on tavoiteltu ominaisuus, ei vika, ja joustavassa vaunussa matkustuskokemus on erilainen kuin jäykässä vaunussa.

Radan katuverkon mukainen geometria siis ei ole radan virhe, vaan radan ominaisuus. Helsingin rataverkolla on myös muita haasteita. Osin ne ovat yksinkertaisesti raiteessa olevia virheitä, osin tieten tehtyjä valintoja. Jälkimmäisiä ovat matalauraiset vaihteet ja kaarteet, joissa ei ole siirtymäkaaria sekä ylipäätään tapa rakentaa rataa. Vaunun joustavuus ja pehmeä jousitus vähentävät mainittuja raiteen ominaisuuksia, mutta eivät tee vaunun kulusta sellaista kuin nykyaikaisella tavalla tehdyllä radalla olisi. Mutta näiden kahden ensimmäisen vaunun kanssa saadaan kokemusta siitä, miten jousituksen jäykkyys ja vaimennukset sopivat Helsingin rataan. Kokemuksen perusteella jousitusta voidaan säätää.

Euroopan kokemuksesta voi sanoa, että myöskään yhdistelmä hyvä rata ja huono vaunu ei toimi. Olen ajanut moderneilla moninivelvaunuilla jopa aivan suoraa rataa, mutta vaunu hakee eli kiemurtelee pääasiassa sivusuunnassa koko ajan. Kaarteessa efekti voimistuu, ja kiskoja tarkastelemalla näkee, miten vaunu pilaa kiskon kuluttamalla sen sivusuunnassa aaltoilevaksi. Näiden ominaisuuksien välttämiseksi on pyritty soveltamaan samoja teknsisiä ratkaisuja, joihin Artic osaltaan perustuu. Ne ovat auttaneet helpossa katugeometriassa, mutta eivät tee moninivelvaunusta joustavaa.

Valaistuksesta sen verran, että LED-valaistuksen etu on kustannus. Huollon tarve on lähes olematon ja sähkönkulutus liki 90 % vähemmän kuin hehkulampuilla  joita halogeenilamputkin ovat. Valaistuksella tavoiteltava tunnelma on makuasia, mutta myös kysymys turvallisuudesta sekä esteettömyydestä. Hämärä ja kelmeä vaunu on hankala näkövammaisille ja heikkonäköisille. Hehkulampun sävyistä valoa antavia LED-valaisimia on olemassa, meilläkin kotona useita. Mutta kun valaistus on kirkkaampi kuin vanhan Düwagin tunnelmavalaistus, sen kokee erilaisena, vaikka värilämpötila olisikin sama.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Bulevardilla Ekbergin kahvilan kohdalla vaunu pysähtyi sellaiseen kohtaan, että pysäkkikorokkeen päädyssä oleva punakeltainen varoitustolppa osui aivan takaoven oviaukon keskelle. Siinä oli yhdellä poistuvalla matkustajalla kiemurtelemista, kun joutui menemään kylki edellä ja pari kassia kädessä. Eikö pysäkkikorokkeden pituudessa ole varauduttu Articin 27 metriin vai kuljettajastako se oli kiinni?


Bulevardin pysäkit ovat tiukat. Erottajan ja Fredrikinkadun pysäkeillä välipalanivelen keula on ajettava korotuksen ohi ja tähdättävä etuovi pysäkin etummaisimpaan kohtaan, jotta koko vaunu mahtuu pysäkkikorokkeen kohdalle. Läheskään kaikki kuljettajat eivät näin toimi, jolloin takaovi voi pysäytyskohdasta riippuen olla pahimmillaan vielä kadulla ja ihmiset hyppivät pysäköityjen autojen kylkeen. Nuo mainitsemasi punakeltaiset varoitustolpat ovat usein takaoven kohdalla, välillä jopa Variotramin seisoessa pysäkillä. Helsingin rataverkolla on monia muitakin vastaavanlaisia pysäkkejä joissa sama ongelma esiintyy. Sitten on myös sellaisia pysäkkejä, joihin pitkä vaunu ei yksinkertaisesti vain mahdu kokonaan, kuten Iso Roobertinkatu ja Kauppatori.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Nuo mainitsemasi punakeltaiset varoitustolpat ovat usein takaoven kohdalla, välillä jopa Variotramin seisoessa pysäkillä. Helsingin rataverkolla on monia muitakin vastaavanlaisia pysäkkejä joissa sama ongelma esiintyy. Sitten on myös sellaisia pysäkkejä, joihin pitkä vaunu ei yksinkertaisesti vain mahdu kokonaan, kuten Iso Roobertinkatu ja Kauppatori.


Eikö varoitustolppia voi siirtää kauemmaksi vai onko niiden oltava jonkun lakipykälän mukaan juuri siinä, missä ne ovat? Tolppaa siirtämällähän pysäkille saisi enemmän tilaa.

Yhtenä hankalana paikkana tulee vielä mieleen Käpylän silmukka, jossa ratikka on kaarteessa mutta koroke on suora. Etu- ja takaovet ovat vielä sopivalla etäisyydellä, mutta ratikan keskellä on usein astuttava ajoradalle, koska korokkeen reuna ja ratikan kynnys jäävät kauas toisistaan. Näin on käynyt omalle kohdalleni silloin harvoin kun olen siellä liikkunut.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> kun valaistus on kirkkaampi kuin vanhan Düwagin tunnelmavalaistus, sen kokee erilaisena, vaikka värilämpötila olisikin sama.


Tässä tapauksessa kyse ei kuitenkaan ole siitä, että värilämpötila olisi sama.
Düwag (Manne) 2700 K (hehkulamppu)
Artic (MLNRV3) 6500 K (LED, kylmä valkoinen) 

Värilämpötilassa on todella huomattava ero. (Kuten on myös valaistustehossa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä tapauksessa kyse ei kuitenkaan ole siitä, että värilämpötila olisi sama.
> Düwag (Manne) 2700 K (hehkulamppu)
> Artic (MLNRV3) 6500 K (LED, kylmä valkoinen)


Ei ole sama Düwagissa ja Articissa. Mutta vaikka valotehoa lisättäisiin hehkulampuinkin, ihmisen kokemus valon väristäkin on toinen.

6500 K on muuten suunnilleen päivänvalo keskipäivällä, ei kylmä valkoinen valo. Ihminen mieltää sen ihan mukavaksi valoksi, jossa värit erottuvat hyvin ja näyttävät kauniilta. Mutta luonnonvalokin kellastuu kohti iltaa ja auringonlaskun jälkeen taas heittää siniseen hetkeen. Pimeän ajan keinovalaistus on hyvin keltaista, jolloin sen sekaan tuotu päivanvalo tuntuu siniseltä. Siksi, että ihminen on sopeuttanut näköaistimuksensa vallitsevan valaistuksen keltaisuuteen.

Antero

----------


## Paaplo

Jos, ja kun ihmisiä kiinnostaa, missä Artic liikkuu milloinkin, niin tein pikaseen tuollaisen epämääräisen sivun, jossa on lokaatiotietojen lisäksi linkki google mapsiin. Esimerkiksi linja 1008 x tarkoittaa, että Artic on linjalla 8. 

http://pasi.bl.ee

Jos mun osaaminen riittää, niin aikeissa olisi jossain vaiheessa saada nuo liikkumaan kartalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos, ja kun ihmisiä kiinnostaa, missä Artic liikkuu milloinkin, niin tein pikaseen tuollaisen epämääräisen sivun...


HKL:n vaunut kartalla -palveluun pitäisi olla tulossa Articien tunnistus. Näin olen kuullut pikkulintujen laulavan (ei Twitterissä...)

Antero

----------


## Paaplo

> HKL:n vaunut kartalla -palveluun pitäisi olla tulossa Articien tunnistus. Näin olen kuullut pikkulintujen laulavan (ei Twitterissä...)
> 
> Antero


Sitä odotellessa tuo auttaa pahimpaan tiedon nälkään. Tein tuon, koska halusin tutustua webkehitykseen, javascriptiin ja jqueryyn. Siten opin hyvinkin paljon tuota tehdessä, eikä oppimisen ilosta tehty juttu ole ikinä turhaa  :Smile: .

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitä odotellessa tuo auttaa pahimpaan tiedon nälkään. Tein tuon, koska halusin tutustua webkehitykseen, javascriptiin ja jqueryyn. Siten opin hyvinkin paljon tuota tehdessä, eikä oppimisen ilosta tehty juttu ole ikinä turhaa .


Ei missään tapauksessa ole turha! Kiitoksia! Kun tämä osaa kertoa linjan, niin osaisiko kertoa myös vuoronumeron? Silloin vaunun liikkeet saisi SRS:n sivuilta löytyvien vuorokohtaisten aikataulujen avulla selville niin, että tietäisi myös vaunun tulevan päiväohjelman.

----------


## Paaplo

> Ei missään tapauksessa ole turha! Kiitoksia! Kun tämä osaa kertoa linjan, niin osaisiko kertoa myös vuoronumeron? Silloin vaunun liikkeet saisi SRS:n sivuilta löytyvien vuorokohtaisten aikataulujen avulla selville niin, että tietäisi myös vaunun tulevan päiväohjelman.


Eipä tuota vuoronumeroa käsittääkseni ole, ellei se ole tuo "1008 4" nelonen tuossa linjanumeron yhteydessä.

Data on saatavilla http://dev.hsl.fi/siriaccess/vm/json?operatorRef=HSL

Ja tuossa alla on kaikki tiedot, mitä yhdestä raitiovaunusta ilmoitetaan. DirectionRef kertoo käsittääkseni kumpaan suuntaa linjaa kuljetaan. DatedVehicleJourneyRef on vissiin lähtöaika päätepysäkiltä. Bearing kulkusuunta asteissa. Kerro vaan, jos joku tiedoista auttaa, niin lisäilen niitä.

{"ValidUntilTime":1395874839981,"RecordedAtTime":1  395874809981,"MonitoredVehicleJourney":{"LineRef":  {"value":"1008 4"},"DirectionRef":{"value":"1"},"FramedVehicleJou  rneyRef":{"DataFrameRef":{"value":"2014-03-26"},"DatedVehicleJourneyRef":"2242"},"OperatorRef  ":{"value":"HSL"},"Monitored":true,"VehicleLocatio  n":{"Longitude":24.970159,"Latitude":60.215035},"B  earing":30,"VehicleRef":{"value":"RHKL00401"}}},

----------


## iiko

> Ja tuossa alla on kaikki tiedot, mitä yhdestä raitiovaunusta ilmoitetaan. DirectionRef kertoo käsittääkseni kumpaan suuntaa linjaa kuljetaan. DatedVehicleJourneyRef on vissiin lähtöaika päätepysäkiltä. Bearing kulkusuunta asteissa. Kerro vaan, jos joku tiedoista auttaa, niin lisäilen niitä.
> 
> {"ValidUntilTime":1395874839981,"RecordedAtTime":1  395874809981,"MonitoredVehicleJourney":{"LineRef":  {"value":"1008 4"},"DirectionRef":{"value":"1"},"FramedVehicleJou  rneyRef":{"DataFrameRef":{"value":"2014-03-26"},"DatedVehicleJourneyRef":"2242"},"OperatorRef  ":{"value":"HSL"},"Monitored":true,"VehicleLocatio  n":{"Longitude":24.970159,"Latitude":60.215035},"B  earing":30,"VehicleRef":{"value":"RHKL00401"}}},


Kokeilin pari kertaa tuota sovellustasi tänään ja kummallakin kerralla se sanoi, etteivät Articit ole ajossa. No, näköhavainnon sain molemmista päivällä. Toinen oli 6/8:lla ja toinen 2/3:lla. Valitettavasti sijaintini oli sellainen, etten nähnyt linjanroa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kokeilin pari kertaa tuota sovellustasi tänään ja kummallakin kerralla se sanoi, etteivät Articit ole ajossa. No, näköhavainnon sain molemmista päivällä. Toinen oli 6/8:lla ja toinen 2/3:lla. Valitettavasti sijaintini oli sellainen, etten nähnyt linjanroa.


Tänään 27.3. 401 oli linjalla 6/8 ilmeisesti vuorossa 53 ja 402 linjalla 2/3 (vanha 3T) ilmeisesti vuorossa 31. Vuoronumerot arvauksia aikaisemmilta päiviltä

----------


## Miccoz

> Tänään 27.3. 401 oli linjalla 6/8 ilmeisesti vuorossa 53 ja 402 linjalla 2/3 (vanha 3T) ilmeisesti vuorossa 31. Vuoronumerot arvauksia aikaisemmilta päiviltä


401 oli iltapäivällä vähän viiden jälkeen 2:lla Kampin pysäkillä suuntana Nordis.

----------


## Paaplo

> Kokeilin pari kertaa tuota sovellustasi tänään ja kummallakin kerralla se sanoi, etteivät Articit ole ajossa. No, näköhavainnon sain molemmista päivällä. Toinen oli 6/8:lla ja toinen 2/3:lla. Valitettavasti sijaintini oli sellainen, etten nähnyt linjanroa.


Olen huomannut saman, että satunnaisesti Articeissa ei ole gps päällä. Tänään taas näyttää 401 kulkevan systeemit päällä. Eilen ei tosiaan näkynyt datan kautta. Ilmeisesti HSL livessäkään ei näy täppää Articin kohdalla, jos tuolta open datan kauttakaan ei näy.

----------


## sebastin

Articissa ahtautta ja tunkkaisuutta voisi poistaa toisenlaisella sisustuksella/designilla. Tällä tarkoitan äärimmäistä kontrastia joka sisätiloissa on, vaaleat seinät ja punamustat istuimet. Värit eivät siis ole tasaiset tai sulaudu toisiinsa, vaan ovat äärimmäinen kontrasti, joka aikaansaa ahtauden ja tunkkaisuuden tunnetta, saati että olisi mielekäs silmälle.

----------


## aki

Matkustin tänään ekaa kertaa articilla kun kohdalle osui vaunu 402 linjalla 6. Sisustus miellytti silmää ja vaunu oli avaran tuntuinen. Penkkien tummanpunaiset nahkaistuimet sekä musta uritettu kumimatto toivat muistoja 50-luvun laihialaisista. Myös pyöreissä stop-napeissa oli jotain nostalgian tuntua. Onkohan tätä vanhanajan ja modernin yhdistelmää tarkoituksella haettukin? Ovet vaikuttivat avautuvan ja sulkeutuvan nopeammin kuin varioissa. En tiedä onko oikeasti näin vai tuntuiko vain siltä. Kulku oli erittäin tasaista ja hiljaista. Kaivokadun/Manskun ja Manskun/Bulsan  risteyksissä vaunu ei juurikaan kolissut tai täristänyt. Sen sijaan Bulsalta Hietsun torille käännyttäessä vaunu kirskui melkoisesti. Olisiko vika radassa, eli kaipaisiko hiontaa? Yleisesti ottaen vaunu vaikutti erittäin huolellisesti suunnitellulta ja tuntuu toimivan hyvin Helsingin haasteellisella rataverkolla.

----------


## Ketorin

Osaako kukaan muuten vastata, onko suunnittelussa varauduttu 2,65 leveille vaunuille mitoitetuille pysäkeille niin, että jostain oven alta liukuu lisäastinlauta tai jotain vastaavaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako kukaan muuten vastata, onko suunnittelussa varauduttu 2,65 leveille vaunuille mitoitetuille pysäkeille niin, että jostain oven alta liukuu lisäastinlauta tai jotain vastaavaa?


Articeissa ei ole mitään astinlautaa, koska sellaista ei tarvita. Mutta tällaisia on olemassa. Karlsruhessa olen nähnyt niitä käytössä noin 20 cm:n leveän raon kattamisessa.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Articeissa ei ole mitään astinlautaa, koska sellaista ei tarvita. Mutta tällaisia on olemassa. Karlsruhessa olen nähnyt niitä käytössä noin 20 cm:n leveän raon kattamisessa.
> 
> Antero


Tarkoitin lähinnä, että ne olisi jälkiasennettavissa, että oven alla olisi tähän tarvittava tila ja siihen olisi rakenteellisesti mahdollista tehdä reikä.

Nykyiset Articit voivat vielä hyvin olla käytössä jos ja kun 2,65 -leveät vaunut alkavat toimia jollain nykyisellä tai tulevalla esikaupunkilinjoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin lähinnä, että ne olisi jälkiasennettavissa, että oven alla olisi tähän tarvittava tila ja siihen olisi rakenteellisesti mahdollista tehdä reikä.


Jos nyt suunnilleen muistan oikein, nykyisten kynnysten alla ei ole juuri mitään. Karlsruhessa lipat on asennettu uudehkoihin matalalattiavaunuihin suunnilleen samalle kynnyskorkeudelle kuin meillä, joten luulisi onnistuvan Articeihinkin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Artic  paluu tulevaisuuteen

Perusteellinen tieto- ja kuvateos uudesta Transtechin valmistamasta suomalaisesta Artic-raitiovaunusta. Tom Heinon kirjoittamassa kirjassa esitellään kiinnostusta herättänyt helsinkiläinen raitiovaunu sen suunnittelusta ja rakentamisesta aina sen liikennöintiin. Mukana on myös yleinen katsaus raitiovaunujen kehitykseen.

Noin 200 valokuvaa
Sidottu koviin kansiin
136 sivua
Koko 297 x 210 mm

Hankkia voi täältä: http://www.kustantajalaaksonen.fi/

----------


## vristo

Voisikohan Artic-vaunun etulinjakilpi olla tällainen?  Silloin mahtuisi pidempi määränpääteksti.

----------


## Karosa

> Voisikohan Artic-vaunun etulinjakilpi olla tällainen?  Silloin mahtuisi pidempi määränpääteksti.


Vaatisi ylimääräisen linjakilven sekä runkotyötä.

----------


## vristo

Krakovassa on näin:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...n,_line_15.JPG

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:30 ----------

Eikä ole aivan uusi ajatus Helsingissäkään. Tuo pyöreä ja valkoinen kilpiteline, eli "aurinko", oli vanhojen sporien yksi tunnusmerkeistä. En tosin ole juurikaan nähnyt siinä numeroa. 

http://www.raitio.org/historia/arkku/kuva16.jpg

Toisin kuin esimerkiksi Turussa:

http://kuvat.vaunut.org/eb5e3e2c9e29...16a10fb5e9.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:30 ----------

Itseasiassa tässä "Arkussa" (HKL 181-186) näkyy juuri tämä tavoittelemani idea:

http://www.raitio.org/historia/arkku/kuva10.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

Eikö tuo helpoiten, halvimmiten ja nopeimmiten kävisi vain linjakilven fonttia säätämällä?

----------


## vristo

> Eikö tuo helpoiten, halvimmiten ja nopeimmiten kävisi vain linjakilven fonttia säätämällä?


Kun justhan ne muutettiin, jotta mahtuisi normaalin kokoinen numero.

----------


## vristo

Tässä parempi havainnekuva hahmotelmastani:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Voihan olla, että noin isoa muutosta ei ole järkevää tehdä, mutta ainakin minun silmää tuo miellyttää.

----------


## vristo

Pieniä muunnelmia hahmotelmaani:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/605you6gkj...721_133321.jpg

----------


## Nak

Eikö tuosta numerosta voisi poistaa tuon *Lihavoinnin*? Siten teksti olisi ainakin vähän kapeampi. 

Toinen voisi olla, että vähän mietittäisi noita päätepysäkkien nimiä paremmin. Eikös sen voisi nimetä kaupunginosan mukaan. Eli Laakso - Dal.  Tai Nordenskiöldinkatu olisi tutummin Nordis (voisi käyttää molemmin kielin)  :Wink: 
Mielestäni tuollainen otsakyhmy ei sopisi Articiin.

----------


## vristo

Nimimerkki *Nak*:
Onko siis mielestäsi nykyinen kilpiltyyppi parempi kuin tuo hahmotelmaani?

----------


## Nak

> Nimimerkki *Nak*:
> Onko siis mielestäsi nykyinen kilpiltyyppi parempi kuin tuo hahmotelmaani?


Jos ei muuten, niin ainakin nykyinen on yhtenäisemmän näköinen. Led-tekniikka mahdollistaa myös nopean tekstin vaihdon, niin voisi myös kokeilla miten kielten vuorottelu toimisi pisimpien nimien kohdalla?

----------


## ultrix

> Pieniä muunnelmia hahmotelmaani:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/605you6gkj...721_133321.jpg


Suomenkielinen pääsee Huopikseen, ruotsinkielinen Pitskuun?

----------


## vristo

> Suomenkielinen pääsee Huopikseen, ruotsinkielinen Pitskuun?


Juu...
Ei vaan korjasin tuon sittemmin.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/21g50rum5p...721_223930.jpg

----------


## Piirka

Ehkäpä tuo pyöreä "aurinko" istuisi keulaan paremmin muun muotoisena = neliskulmainen kilpi. Kymppilinjan kohdalla kirjasinkokoa pitää pienentää, jotta tunnus mahtuisi pyöreään kilpeen. Jatkokehityksenä numerotunnukseen voisi ympätä linjaväri(t), näin 60 vuoden tauon jälkeen.

----------


## KriZuu

> Voisikohan Artic-vaunun etulinjakilpi olla tällainen?  Silloin mahtuisi pidempi määränpääteksti.


Ei lainkaan hullumpi ajatus. Hioin ideaasi ajankuluksi hieman eteenpäin upottamalla linjakilven runkoon, jolloin kokonaisuus on yhtenäisempi:
http://oi62.tinypic.com/inrepk.jpg

----------


## vristo

> Ei lainkaan hullumpi ajatus. Hioin ideaasi ajankuluksi hieman eteenpäin upottamalla linjakilven runkoon, jolloin kokonaisuus on yhtenäisempi:
> http://oi62.tinypic.com/inrepk.jpg


Erinomaista; jotain tuollaista itsekin hain. Oma hahmotelmani oli lähinnä viimeistelemätön "raakile".

----------


## Ketorin

Nyt kun 402 lähtee Würzburgiin, tuli mieleen kysäistä, kävikö NrI tai NrII itse asiassa koskaan missään muussa kaupungissa koeajoilla?

----------


## ess

> Nyt kun 402 lähtee Würzburgiin, tuli mieleen kysäistä, kävikö NrI tai NrII itse asiassa koskaan missään muussa kaupungissa koeajoilla?


Göteborgiin sitä ainakin oltiin myymässä, mutta jo toisen raideleveydenkään takia tuskin mitään vierailua tehtiin.

----------


## PSi

> Ei lainkaan hullumpi ajatus. Hioin ideaasi ajankuluksi hieman eteenpäin upottamalla linjakilven runkoon, jolloin kokonaisuus on yhtenäisempi:
> http://oi62.tinypic.com/inrepk.jpg


Vaikka numeron sijainti vaunun keskilinjassa onkin perinteinen, suosittelen kuitenkin siirtämään numeron menosuuntaan oikealle, jolloin pysäkillä toisen vaunun takana olevan vaunun linjatunnuksen saattaisi nähdä hieman helpommin. Englannissa esimerkiksi RM- (Routemaster) ja RT-mallin busseissa on toinen, pienempi linjakilpi kuljettajan vieressä moottorisuojuksen päällä juuri tästä syystä.

pekka

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka numeron sijainti vaunun keskilinjassa onkin perinteinen, suosittelen kuitenkin siirtämään numeron menosuuntaan oikealle, jolloin pysäkillä toisen vaunun takana olevan vaunun linjatunnuksen saattaisi nähdä hieman helpommin.


On sellainenkin perinne, että linjanumero on katollakin vaunun oikeassa etukulmassa. Esimerkiksi Wien.

Antero

----------


## citybus

Millä aikataululla vaunut alkaen HKL 403:sta ilmaantuvat Helsinkiin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Millä aikataululla vaunut alkaen HKL 403:sta ilmaantuvat Helsinkiin?


Raitio.org-sivuston liikenneuutisista lainattua: "Vaunun HKL 403 etupään kori on valmistunut hitsauskokoonpanosta Transtechin Otanmäen tehtaalla. Vaunu on valmis 12/2015. Tämän jälkeen Articeja pitäisi putkahtaa kolmen viikon välein."

----------


## Ketorin

> Nyt kun 402 lähtee Würzburgiin, tuli mieleen kysäistä, kävikö NrI tai NrII itse asiassa koskaan missään muussa kaupungissa koeajoilla?


Tämä mikään varsinainen ongelma, kun telit joka tapauksessa olivat ostotavaraa. Muistelisin, että joku Sveitsiläinen valmistaja; olisiko ollut Stadler.

Mitä nyt olen sivusilmällä youtube-matkaillut Würzburgissa, niin tämä tilanne näyttää aika huonoltakin Articille: rata on aivan liian hyvää! Helsingille ominaista betonikakkua ei näkynyt missään, monessa paikkaa pölkkyä ja nurmirataa. Edes vanhoilla kaupunkilinjoilla 1 ja 4, joille Articin pitäisi mennä, ei taida olla alle 20m kaarresädettä missään ja nousut ovat hyvin kesyjä. Heidän vaununsa ovat tällaisia läskin variotramin näköisiä, mutta Siemensiltä ja toimivat kai normaalisti. Wurzburgilaisten mielesät Artic voi näyttää lähinnä joltain pieneltä surkealta pulavaunulta, eivätkä osaa arvostaa sen hyvää suunnittelua kun tavallinenkin matalalattiavaunu pärjää verkossa hienosti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Wurzburgilaisten mielesät Artic voi näyttää lähinnä joltain pieneltä surkealta pulavaunulta --


Articia saanee huomattavasti pidempänäkin mallina. Würzburgilaiset ymmärtänevät tämän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä mikään varsinainen ongelma, kun telit joka tapauksessa olivat ostotavaraa. Muistelisin, että joku Sveitsiläinen valmistaja; olisiko ollut Stadler.


Nr:n telit ja nivelet ovat Düwagilta. Düwagin omistaa nykyään Siemens.




> Mitä nyt olen sivusilmällä youtube-matkaillut Würzburgissa, niin tämä tilanne näyttää aika huonoltakin Articille: rata on aivan liian hyvää! Helsingille ominaista betonikakkua ei näkynyt missään, monessa paikkaa pölkkyä ja nurmirataa.


Moninivelvaunuilla on ongelmansa kaikenlaisilla radoilla. Mutta hyvällä radalla ongelmat ovat vähäisempiä kuin huonolla tai vaikealla.

Tämä koeajo Würzburgissa perustuu kuitenkin siihen, että Würzburg on vaunun sinne halunnut. Heillä on siellä Variobahn-vaunujen lisäksi 32-metrisiä vaunuja, joiden nivel- ja telirakenne on sama kuin Articissa muuten, mutta vaunut ovat kuitenkin keskivaunun keskiosaa lukuun ottamatta korkealattiaisia.

Ja kuten Tlajunen jo totesi, Artic voidaan tehdä pidempänä kuin Helsinkiin, jos tilaaja haluaa. Helsinki ei ole halunnut, mutta se ei estä saamasta kokeilulla selville, mitkä ovat vaunun ominaisuudet.

Antero

----------


## art-turku

Onko tällä hetkellä vielä tarkempaa tietoa siitä, milloin 402 tulee takaisin Suomeen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tällä hetkellä vielä tarkempaa tietoa siitä, milloin 402 tulee takaisin Suomeen?


Marraskuun alussa. Yleisöliikenne alkaa 13.10. paikallisten viranomaisten hyväksyntöjen jälkeen. Testiajovaihe kestää 2 viikkoa.

Articilla on ajettu nyt koko Würzburgin rataverkko läpi ja liikennelaitoksen mielestä Artic on paras vaunu Würzburgissa. 402:ssa on siellä leveät pyörät, Würzburgissa kun on syväuraiset vaihteet. Vaunu kulkee vaihteissa kuin sukkasilteen. Artic siis ei ainoastaan sovi Helsinkiin, vaan myös Würzburgiin, jonka rataverkkoa pidetään Saksan vaativimpana. Siellä on mm. pitkä 9,1 %:n nousu.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Marraskuun alussa. Yleisöliikenne alkaa 13.10. paikallisten viranomaisten hyväksyntöjen jälkeen. Testiajovaihe kestää 2 viikkoa.
> 
> Articilla on ajettu nyt koko Würzburgin rataverkko läpi ja liikennelaitoksen mielestä Artic on paras vaunu Würzburgissa. 402:ssa on siellä leveät pyörät, Würzburgissa kun on syväuraiset vaihteet. Vaunu kulkee vaihteissa kuin sukkasilteen. Artic siis ei ainoastaan sovi Helsinkiin, vaan myös Würzburgiin, jonka rataverkkoa pidetään Saksan vaativimpana. Siellä on mm. pitkä 9,1 %:n nousu.
> 
> Antero


Mielenkiintoista. Sattuisitko tietämään sivuja, jossa olisi käyty läpi näitä Würburgin verkon ongelmakohtia lisää?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yleisöliikenne alkaa 13.10. paikallisten viranomaisten hyväksyntöjen jälkeen.


Onko tietoa, vaatiiko vaunu ihan täyden katsastuksen, siis samanlaisen kuin mitä muualla katsastamaton, uusi, vaunu tarvitsee? Miten tällaiset koeajovaunut yleensä hoidetaan? Crotram Helsingissä käydessään jne?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista. Sattuisitko tietämään sivuja, jossa olisi käyty läpi näitä Würburgin verkon ongelmakohtia lisää?


Tässä on saksankielinen keskustelu, jossa aiheena on Artic Würzburgissa. Kommenteissa mainitaan myös Würzburgin haasteita. Muuten en osaa neuvoa, kun kyseessä on asia, joka on ammattipiireissä olevaa tietoa.




> Onko tietoa, vaatiiko vaunu ihan täyden katsastuksen, siis samanlaisen kuin mitä muualla katsastamaton, uusi, vaunu tarvitsee?


Ei vaadi täydellistä tyyppihyväksyntää, jota ei olisi voitu edes tällaisessa ajassa toimittaakaan.

Tällaisille koeajovierailuille ei ole olemassa mitään vakiokäytäntöä, koska EU:ssa ei ole olemassa erityisesti raitioteitä koskevaa ohjeistusta eikä lainsäädäntöä. Ratkaisut ovat kansallisia, jolloin tapauskohtaisesti vastuuviranomainen päättää, mitä se vaatii. Eli se, että jokin vaunu on hyväksytty liikenteeseen jossain muualla ei merkitse automaattisesti toisessa maassa mitään. Mutta vastuuviranomainen voi ottaa toisen maan hyväksynnän huomioon ja päättää muualla suoritetun hyväksymisprosessin perusteella, mitä tarkastuksia se haluaa tehdä itse. Esimerkiksi siitä lähtökohdasta, että muualla tehdyn hyväksynnän samoja kokeita kuin omassa maassa ei tarvitse tehdä uudelleen, mutta jos muualla hyväksyntään ei kuulu jotain testiä, tehdään puuttuvat testit.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Video Articista Würzburgissa

http://www.wuerzburger-strassenbahn....-tram-720p.mp4

----------


## Karosa

> Video Articista Würzburgissa


Hieno videopätkä, toivottavasti suomalainen ratikka kelpaa myös heille.  :Smile:

----------


## Ketorin

> Hieno videopätkä, toivottavasti suomalainen ratikka kelpaa myös heille.


Valiteltiin kalliiksi, mitä tuolta Anteron linkistä katselin.
Lisäksi todettiin, että Artic on nyt liian korkea heikäläisille pysäkeille, mutta tämä varmaan voitaisiin korjata vaunuja valmistettaessa, ellei ole ole peräti säätöasia. 

Todella luulin, mitä olen katsellut  kuvia ja videoita, että Würzburgin vaunut olisivat olleet 2,65 m leveitä, mutta hyvin näemmä Artic heidän pysäkkinsä täyttää ja se on vain noiden GT-N -vaunujen muotoilusta johtuva illuusio.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valiteltiin kalliiksi, mitä tuolta Anteron linkistä katselin.


Ei taida vielä olla tarjousta Articeista Würzburgiin, joten hinta ei ole tiedossa. Helsingin hankinnassa Artic oli hintahaitarin keskipaikkeilla. Mutta vaunun hankintahinta ei ole oikea mittari, vaan elinkaarikustannukset. Halvat vaunut tulevat yleensä kalliiksi, koska niistä on käytön aikana paljon kustannuksia. Keskimäärin vaunun elinaikainen käyttö maksaa saman verran kuin vaunun hankinta. Ja jos vaunu on halpa, niin paljon enemmän.




> Lisäksi todettiin, että Artic on nyt liian korkea heikäläisille pysäkeille, mutta tämä varmaan voitaisiin korjata vaunuja valmistettaessa, ellei ole ole peräti säätöasia.


Articin kynnyskorkeus on varsin yleinen eurooppalaisten raitioteiden ja myytyjen raitiovaunujen kynnyskorkeus. Saksalaisten määräyksien mukaan esteetön kynnyskorkeus on enintään 50 mm ylempänä kuin laiturin reuna. Tämä on myös käytännöllinen esteettomyyden mitta, eli tästä pääsee rollaattorein, lastenvaunuihin ja pyörätuolein.

Kynnyskorkeuden kanssa on hyvä ymmärtää, että jo pelkästään vaunussa olevien matkustajien määrä vaikuttaa kynnyskorkeuteen. Pidemmällä ajalla kynnyskorkeutta muuttavat pyörien ja kiskojen kuluminen. Eli nimellinen 50 mm:n ero on käytännössä aina vähemmän. Nimellinen 50 mm tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että kynnys pysyy laiturikorkeuden yläpuolella. Jos halutaan tarkempi kynnyksen ja laiturin tasaus, tarvitaan esimerkiksi ilma- tai hydraulijousitus, jotta kuorman ja kulumisen vaikutus voidaan kompensoida.

Mutta kyllä, Würzburgin Varioiden kynnyskorkeus on Helsingin Articia matalmpi, 300 mm. Ja pysäkit helsinkiläiseen tapaan tästä muutaman sentin matalampia. Kynnyskorkeus on Articissa kuten periaatteessa kaikissa vaunuissa muutettavissa, mutta muutos vaikuttaa sitten jossain muussa asiassa, joiden kanssa on myös tehtävä ratkaisuja.

Antreo

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kynnyskorkeus on Articissa kuten periaatteessa kaikissa vaunuissa muutettavissa, mutta muutos vaikuttaa sitten jossain muussa asiassa, joiden kanssa on myös tehtävä ratkaisuja.


Ilmeisimpänä ainakin sisätilojen kalteva pinta kohti telejä jyrkkenee hieman. Mikähän se korkeusero Articin sisällä nyt olikaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisimpänä ainakin sisätilojen kalteva pinta kohti telejä jyrkkenee hieman. Mikähän se korkeusero Articin sisällä nyt olikaan?


Jos nyt oikein muistan, telin päällä 520 mm ja muualla 440 mm. Eli kynnykselle on vielä kalteva lattia, mikä on yleinen käytäntö nykyisissä matalalattiaissa raitiovaunuissa.

Suora lattia saadaan silloin, kun vaunusta tehdään osamatala niin, että käytävällä on porras tai tekemällä moninivelvaunu, jossa teli ei käänny eikä pyöräkerroissa ole akseleita.

Moninivelvaunuista on sen verran huonoja kokemuksia, että asiakkaat arvostavat jälleen akselillisia pyöräkertoja. Jolloin siis päädytään välttämättömyydellä siihen, että telin kohdalla lattiakorkeus käytävällä nousee selvästi 350 mm:n kynnyskorkeuteen nähden. Sen jälkeen on kysymys ramppien jyrkkyydestä. Oviramppia rajoittaa vaunun leveys ja teliramppia vaunuosien pituus sekä käytetty pörän halkaisija. Nämä ovat rajoituksia, jotka koskevat kaikkia valmistajia, ja siksi vaunut eivät voikaan poiketa toisistaan kovin paljon, jos rakennekonsepti on sama.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Sen jälkeen on kysymys ramppien jyrkkyydestä. Oviramppia rajoittaa vaunun leveys ja teliramppia vaunuosien pituus sekä käytetty pörän halkaisija. Nämä ovat rajoituksia, jotka koskevat kaikkia valmistajia, ja siksi vaunut eivät voikaan poiketa toisistaan kovin paljon, jos rakennekonsepti on sama.


Pyörän halkaisijaahan voidaan myös muuttaa. Helsinki on halunnut Articiin suuret pyörät, mutta jollekin toiselle asiakkaalle voivat riittää vähän pienemmätkin. Helsingin Articissa taitaa olla 660 mm ja esimerkiksi Flexity 2:ssa yleensä 590 mm läpikulkevin akselein. Ramppien jyrkkyyteen voi vaikuttaa myös ovien sijoittelulla tai lähinnä sijoittelun vapaudesta tinkimällä: jos akselien ja ovien välillä on aina pitkä matka, voidaan tehdä loivempi ramppi.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n johtokunta päätti tänään aikaistaa maksujaan Transtechille, koska Transtech on aiheutunut likviditeettiongelmiin mm. Venäjän kaupan pysähtymisen vuoksi. Kompensaationa maksuaikataulun aikaistamisesta Transtech maksaa HKL:lle 5% vuotuista korkoa ennakkoon maksettavista eristä.

----------


## kuukanko

404 saapui Koskelaan viime yönä.

----------


## petteri

Nyt ollaan sitten tilaamassa 20 uutta ratikkaa lisää eli yhteensä Transtechin ratikoita on ilmeisesti tulossa käyttöön 60 vuoteen 2018 mennessä. Variotramien kohtalo näyttää olevan epäselvä.

http://jlf.fi/f34/11483-hkl-hkl-valm...aa/#post195940

Monta ratikkaa Helsingissä on muuten nykyään tyypillisenä arkipäivänä ajossa?

----------


## aki

> Monta ratikkaa Helsingissä on muuten nykyään tyypillisenä arkipäivänä ajossa?


SRS:n sivuilla olevan vuorotaulukon mukaan iltaruuhkassa näyttäisi olevan liikkeellä 94 vaunua.

----------


## petteri

> SRS:n sivuilla olevan vuorotaulukon mukaan iltaruuhkassa näyttäisi olevan liikkeellä 94 vaunua.


Sitten 112 vaunua eli 60 Articia ja 52 välipala Valmettia riittäisi nykyisille linjoille ja yhdelle lisää. Laajasalo ja Jokeri toki kai tarvitsevat lisää ja vähän pidempiä vaunuja.

----------


## j-lu

Täs vois nyt sitten visioda Helsinkiin sellaisen kevytpikaraitiotunnelijunan kilometrin kaarresäteillä. Kalusto vois olla liki ilmainen, koska tuskin noita Vauriotrameja kukaan huolii. Ratakin on ilmaista, kun maahan kaivettu euro on vähintään kolme euroa maanpinnalla. Valtava potentiaali, h/k suhde ∞. Kantokoski vapautettava bannista!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Variotramien kohtalo näyttää olevan epäselvä.


Se on kai melko selvä - ellei Bombardier sitten tee jotain ihan todella hyvää tarjousta. Se tarjous vain pitää tehdä nyt mahdollisimman pian, että tiedetään, tarvitaanko niitä vuonna 2018 vai ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:36 ----------




> Kantokoski vapautettava bannista!


...kahleista.  :Laughing:

----------


## petteri

> Se on kai melko selvä - ellei Bombardier sitten tee jotain ihan todella hyvää tarjousta. Se tarjous vain pitää tehdä nyt mahdollisimman pian, että tiedetään, tarvitaanko niitä vuonna 2018 vai ei.


Nyt näyttää kyllä siltä, että vuoteen 2025 mennessä tarvitaan joka tapauksessa paljon uusia ratikoita. Jätkäsaaren muutokset, Pasilan muutokset, Laajasalo ja Jokeri näyttävät ainakin tulevan käyttöön. Nuo 20 lisävaunua voisi ehkä joka tapauksessa tilata kohtapuolin, Varioiden kohtalosta riippumatta. Toki tarkka lisäkalustotarve ja -ajoitus riippuu sitten milloin uusia linjoja otetaan käyttöön. 

Kyllähän Articit sen verran mukavaa kalustoa ovat, että välipala Valmettienkin käyttöä voisi varmaan korvata ja siirtää Valmetteja enemmän ruuhka- ja varakalustoksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt näyttää kyllä siltä, että vuoteen 2025 mennessä tarvitaan joka tapauksessa paljon uusia ratikoita. Jätkäsaari, Pasilan muutokset, Laajasalo ja Jokeri näyttävät tulevan käyttöön.


Jokeria ja Laajasaloa varten tulee kuitenkin erikseen omat vaunuhankintannat. Täydellisessä maailmassa nykyisen rataverkon nopeuttamistoimet osaltaan vähentäisivät kalustotarvetta jonkun verran, mutta se lienee utopiaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jokeria ja Laajasaloa varten tulee kuitenkin erikseen omat vaunuhankintannat. Täydellisessä maailmassa nykyisen rataverkon nopeuttamistoimet osaltaan vähentäisivät kalustotarvetta jonkun verran, mutta se lienee utopiaa.


Ymmärtääkseni Laajasalon lyhyempää linjaa tullaan liikennöimään samanlaisin vaunuin kuin kantakaupungin linjoja. Tuleeko sitä varten vielä erikseen kolmas hankinta?

----------


## petteri

> Jokeria ja Laajasaloa varten tulee kuitenkin erikseen omat vaunuhankinnat.


Minä lähtisin siitä, että Jokerille tulee uusi pidempi kalustotyyppi, esimerkiksi pitkä-Artic, jota voidaan käyttää myös muilla linjoilla (esimerkiksi Laajasalo ja Mannerheimintie), jos tarvitaan isompaa yksikköä ja joilla rataolot käytön mahdollistavat. Toisaalta Laajasaloon varmaan menee sekä isompia että normaalikokoisia ratikoita.

Variotramit ovat kyllä sen verran uutta kalustoa, että ne olisi harmi romuttaa. Saisikohan niistä leikkaa ja liimaa periaatteella tehtyä pidempiä Jokeri-ratikoita? Esimerkiksi ruuhka- ja varakalustoksi. Jokerilla, Laajasalossa (tai Tampereella) Variot varmaan kestäisivät paremmin, kun uusilla radoilla ei ole niin jyrkkiä mutkia. Upouuden kaluston osto pitkäksi varakalustoksi on näet vähän epätaloudellista.

----------


## hmikko

> Saisikohan niistä leikkaa ja liimaa periaatteella tehtyä pidempiä Jokeri-ratikoita? Esimerkiksi ruuhka- ja varakalustoksi. Jokerilla, Laajasalossa (tai Tampereella) Variot varmaan kestäisivät paremmin, kun uusilla radoilla ei ole niin jyrkkiä mutkia. Upouuden kaluston osto pitkäksi varakalustoksi on näet vähän epätaloudellista.


Jokerin hankesuunnitelmassa sanotaan näin:




> Raide-Jokerin suunnittelussa on varauduttu ensisijaisesti 45 m pituisiin vaunuihin, mutta pysäkkien ja varikkoalueiden mitoitus mahdollistavat tarvittaessa jopa 50 metrin vaunujen käyttämisen kohtuullisilla muutostöillä.


Nykyiset Variot ovat 24,4 m pitkiä, eli kahden yksikön junan pitäisi mahtua "kohtuullisilla" muutostöillä. Vahvasti epäilen, että mikään taho haluaisi ruveta lisäämään Varioihin niveliä, mutta multippeliajoon vissiin on jo valmius.

----------


## Piirka

Tasan kuukausi sitten HSL:n hallitus esitti, että Jokerille tilataan joko 30 metrisiä (lev. 2,65 m) tai 33 metrisiä (lev. 2,4 m) vaunuja. Tiistain Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli pieni juttu kaupunginhallituksen päätöksestä tilata 29 Jokeriratikkaa 108 miljoonalla eurolla. Muistaakseni aikasemmin on pähkäilty, voidaanko Jokerivaunut tilata nykyisen Artictoimituksen optiona.

----------


## petteri

> Tasan kuukausi sitten HSL:n hallitus esitti, että Jokerille tilataan joko 30 metrisiä (lev. 2,65 m) tai 33 metrisiä (lev. 2,4 m) vaunuja. Tiistain Hufvudstadsbladetissa oli pieni juttu kaupunginhallituksen päätöksestä tilata 29 Jokeriratikkaa 108 miljoonalla eurolla. Muistaakseni aikasemmin on pähkäilty, voidaanko Jokerivaunut tilata nykyisen Artictoimituksen optiona.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela..._Pt/index.html

Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi 12.9.2016 HSL:n hallituksen ehdotuksen, jonka mukaan Jokerille tilataan 29 kpl 35 metrisiä ratikoita, joita mahdollista myös pidentää. 

Ihan hyvä hankinta. Kun katsoo Jokerin oletettavaa kuormitusta voisi olla parempi ajaa ruuhkassa esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäki - Oulunkylä väliä 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ja koko linjaa 5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Näyttää näet aika lailla siltä, että kuormitus on Jokeri-linjalla sen verran epätasainen, että koko linjalle ei tarvita samaa kapasiteettia.

Tuo voisi toimia vaikka niin, että 5 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöitävän Jokeri-linjan 550 lisäksi ajettaisiin ruuhkassa 10 minuutin vuorovälillä uutta linjaa Hakaniemi - Kalasatama - Hermanni - (silta Koskelan varikon yli) - Koskela - Oulunkylä - Pitäjänmäki ja myös 10 minuutin vuorovälillä linjaa Töölön halli/Ooppera - Munkkiniemi - Huopalahti - Oulunkylä. Toki tuota varten tarvittaisiin vähän lisää kiskoja. Mutta kun Jokerille pitää kuitenkin rakentaa varikkoyhteydet, voisihan niitä hyödyntää muutenkin. Kyllähän kaksi varikkoyhteyttä on noin isolle hankkeelle tarpeen, toinen Koskelasta Oulunkylään ja toinen Töölöstä Munkkiniemen kautta Huopalahdentietä, eikös vaan?  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Ketorin

> Saisikohan niistä leikkaa ja liimaa periaatteella tehtyä pidempiä Jokeri-ratikoita?


Hauska idea. Niin hauska, että päätin tehdä hyvin nopeaa ja likaista kuvanmuokkausta (tyyliin selviä valoisuuseroja, rosoreunaisuutta), jotta selviäisi, minkä näköisiä näistä uusista vaunuista voisi tulla. Siitäkin huolimatta, että ollaan JLF:llä, jonka käyttäjäkunnan päivittäisiin toimiin kuuluu erilaisten aikataulujen ja taulukkojen lukeminen. 

Jokainen vario koostuu seuraavista moduuleista:


 *A:* ohjaamo ovella: 6.2 m *B:* väli-pala ovella: 4 m *C:* teli ilman ovea: 4 m *D:* perä ovella: 6.2 m
Tulevissa ehdotuksissa käytän merkintätapaa, jossa 1 tarkoittaa "oikeinpäin" ja 2 "väärinpäin".

*Ehdotus A1:* kaksisuuntainen maxi-vario, kokoamiseen tarvitaan kolme vaunua ja lopputulos koostuu moduuleista A1-B2-C-B1-C-B2-C-B1-A2; vuorottelemalla moduuleita A ja B oikeinpäin ja väärinpäin, saadaan kummallekin puolelle kolme ovea. Pituus 40.2 m. Nykyisistä vaunuista on mahdollista koota 13 maxi-vario -vaunua.



Jäljelle jää 3xD, 2xB ja 1xA moduulia. Tästä seuraa:

*Ehdotus A2:* yksisuuntainen tupla-vario, joka koostuu lyhyestä A-vaunusta, johon on pysyvästi liitetty ohjaamoton lyhyt B-vaunu. Suunnitelma vaatii yhden D-moduulin oven muuttamisen toiselle puolelle, kutsuttakoon tätä uusio-moduulia E-moduuliksi. Konfiguraatio A-B-D + E-B-D. Kummankin vaunun pituus on 16.4 m, sallimalla metri kytkentään, yhden kaksivaunuisen junan pituus olisi noin 33.8 m. Jämistä on mahdollista koota 13 vaunua.



Yli jää periaatteessa yksi vario varaosiksi, mutta toisaalta niistä on yksi vakavasti kolaroinut ja tällä hetkellä korjaamattomana.

*Ehdotus B:* kaksisuuntainen multippeli-vario. Kääntämällä kustakin variosta yksi ohjaamon (A-moduuli) jälkeinen B-moduuli väärinpäin, on mahdollista luoda vaunupari, jossa kummallakin puolella on kolme ovea. Konfiguraatio A1-B2-C-B1-D1 + D2-B2-C-B1-A2. Pituus 49.8 m, jos kytkemiseen sallitaan taas metri. Mahdollisuus koota 20 vaunua, tai 18, jos kolarivaunua ei käytetä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaikille ei tietenkään Raitio-lehteä tule, vaikka pitäisi, ainakin jos nämä asiat kiinnostavat. Numerossa 2/16 kerrottiin aika seikkaperäisesti siitä, millaisia ongelmia Varioiden kanssa on. Ne nyt vaan eivät kestä  jos niille ei mitään tehdä, niin muutamassa kuukaudessa ekat ratkeavat liitoksistaan ja viimeisetkin reilun vuoden päästä. Ei silloin kannata alkaa palastelemaan ja kokoamaan niitä uudelleen yhteen  ei edes, vaikka niiden käyttö Jokerilla vaikkapa kaksin- tai kolminkertaistaisi niiden käyttöiän. Ne nyt vaan ovat tosi huonoja vaunuja, ja jo moneen kertaan paikattuja.

Jotain ehkä kertoo sekin, että Tampere nimenomaisesti vaatii kääntyvätelisiä vaunuja, vaikka rata on uusi ja sen geometria hyvin suunniteltu. Moninivelvaunu on edullisesta valmistushinnastaan huolimatta kokonaisuutena kallis ja kankea. Tätä ei 20 vuotta sitten tiedetty, mutta nyt tiedetään.

Se on selvä, että HKL pyrkii Bombardierin kanssa hyvään sopimukseen, jolloin vaunujen käyttöä voitaisiin jatkaa. Mutta HKL:n kannalta hyvä sopimus ei olisi Bombardierin kannalta hyvä. Onko Bombardier sitten halukas tekemään syystä taikka toisesta sellaisen sopimuksen, joka yksinään tarkasteltuna on sille kovin tappiollinen? Ei siltä vaikuta, eiköhän se olisi jo syntynyt.

Minusta vaikuttaa nyt päivänselvästi siltä, että 401440 saa nyt saumattomasti jatkoa 441460:sta siten, että tuotanto ja toimitukset jatkuvat keskeytyksettä 440:n jälkeen. Syntyy vuosikymmeniin suurin yhdenmukainen raitiovaunusarja Suomessa. Pikkuruotsalaisia tehtiin enemmän, mutta niissä alkoi olla varsinkin moottoreiden osalta isojakin eroja, kun valmistus kesti 11 vuotta.

Jokerin kalustokin alkaa olla kivasti paketissa. Laajasalo on mennyt valtuustossa läpi, mutta sen kalusto ei ole vielä yhtä pitkällä. Sikäli kun optiot riittävät, olisi kai paikallaan tilata Laajasaloakin varten nyt vaunut  461:sta eteenpäin Kruunuvuoren linjalle ja Jokerista (uskallanko arvata 601629?) 630:sta eteenpäin Yliskylän linjalle.

----------


## Matkalainen

> *Ehdotus B:* kaksisuuntainen multippeli-vario. Kääntämällä kustakin variosta yksi ohjaamon (A-moduuli) jälkeinen B-moduuli väärinpäin, on mahdollista luoda vaunupari, jossa kummallakin puolella on kolme ovea. Konfiguraatio A1-B2-C-B1-D1 + D2-B2-C-B1-A2.


Uskomattoman hyviä kuvia! Tästä B-ehdotuksesta saisi vähän tasaisemmin kuormittuvan, jos kummastakin vaunusta kääntäisi molemmat B-osat nurinpäin; olisi kaksi ovea kumpaankin vaunuun kummaltakin puolelta. Varion sisällä liikkuminen on kyllä niin hankalaa, että kauhean sujuvia näistä ei tulisi.




> 401440 saa nyt saumattomasti jatkoa 441460:sta siten, että tuotanto ja toimitukset jatkuvat keskeytyksettä 440:n jälkeen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jokerista (uskallanko arvata 601629?) 630:sta eteenpäin Yliskylän linjalle.


Satutko muuten tietämään, onko jotain syytä sille, että 300-sarja jäi ratikoiden osalta väliin? Ja onko 500-sarjakin siis jäämässä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

300- ja 500-sarjoissa on (liikennekelpoista) kalustoa edelleen olemassa, joskin vain muutaman yksittäisen yksilön verran. Muussa tapauksessa Articien numerot alkaisivat numerosta 301.

----------


## Matkalainen

> 300- ja 500-sarjoissa on (liikennekelpoista) kalustoa edelleen olemassa, joskin vain muutaman yksittäisen yksilön verran. Muussa tapauksessa Articien numerot alkaisivat numerosta 301.


Tätä vähän pelkäsinkin syyksi - pelkäsin, sikäli, että minusta helpompaa olisi ajatella museokalustoa erillisenä kokonaisuutena kuin numeroida uusia vaunuja "satunnaisiin" sarjoihin.

----------


## Piirka

> Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi 12.9.2016 HSL:n hallituksen ehdotuksen, jonka mukaan Jokerille tilataan 29 kpl 35 metrisiä ratikoita, joita mahdollista myös pidentää.


Onko tiedossa minkälevyisinä tilataan? 2,4 vai 2,65 m? Tuo 35 metrin pituus onkin ihan uutta tietoa, voidaankohan hankinta sisällyttää nykyisen Artic-hankinnan optio-ohjelmaan?




> 300- ja 500-sarjoissa on (liikennekelpoista) kalustoa edelleen olemassa, joskin vain muutaman yksittäisen yksilön verran. Muussa tapauksessa Articien numerot alkaisivat numerosta 301.


Eikös Articien alustavaksi numeroinniksi kaavailtu 300-sarjaa? Muuttui jossain vaiheessa sitten 400-sarjaksi. Mieleen tuli, että Jokeri-sarjan numerointi alkaisi ykkösestä, mutta sarjasta löytyy vaununumerot 9, 11 ja 12. 600- ja 700-sarjoistakin löytyy edelleen kulkineita, jotka tosin on alennettu pölynkerääjiksi Hyrylään. Siten täysin neitseellinen numeroavaruus löytyy 800-sarjasta ja ylöspäin. Uuden helsinkiläisen ratikkakauden merkiksi voisi Jokerivaunut kylkinumeroida sarjaan 1001-1029.

----------


## Ketorin

> Onko tiedossa minkälevyisinä tilataan? 2,4 vai 2,65 m? Tuo 35 metrin pituus onkin ihan uutta tietoa, voidaankohan hankinta sisällyttää nykyisen Artic-hankinnan optio-ohjelmaan?


Kai ne vaunut 2.40 ovat, ainakin hankearvio, tai joku näistä dokumenteista päätyi suosittelemaan sitä, muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että synergiaedut koskelan varikon kanssa nähtiin liian tärkeänä.




> 300- ja 500-sarjoissa on (liikennekelpoista) kalustoa edelleen olemassa, joskin vain muutaman yksittäisen yksilön verran. Muussa tapauksessa Articien numerot alkaisivat numerosta 301.


Olisiko ollut niin, että hyvin hetkellisesti oli kaksi vaunua 50, kun SR50:tä koeajettiin ja nykyinen 117 oli Saksassa?

----------


## Max

Puolalaisella palstalla minulta kysyttiin tähän liittyen, oliko Transtechin alkuperäisessä sopimuksessa puhetta nyky-Articeja pidemmistä vaunuista. Tietääkö joku?

----------


## 339-DF

> Puolalaisella palstalla minulta kysyttiin tähän liittyen, oliko Transtechin alkuperäisessä sopimuksessa puhetta nyky-Articeja pidemmistä vaunuista. Tietääkö joku?


Joo, kyllä siellä oli. Kolme optiota yhteensä, niissä varauduttiin Laajasaloon, Jokeriin ja vanhemman kaluston korvaamiseen.

Muistaakseni yhdessä optioista on varauduttu kaksisuuntaiseen, nykyistä pidempään kalustoon. Siitä oli olemassa piirustusluonnoksetkin jo vuosia sitten. Se optio käytetään nyt Jokeria varten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mitkä ovat muuten Tampereen ja Jokerin raitiovaunujen suurimmat erot, mitoissa ja paikkamäärissä?

t. Rainer

----------


## pehkonen

> Mitkä ovat muuten Tampereen ja Jokerin raitiovaunujen suurimmat erot, mitoissa ja paikkamäärissä?
> 
> t. Rainer


seuraavasta esityksestä löytyvät mitat. 
http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/t/ux...ys04102016.pdf

Tekniset pääarvot (vertailu Helsinkiin)
 Kaksisuuntainen (Yksisuuntainen)
 Pituus 37 m (27,6 m)
 Leveys 2,65 m (2,4 m)
 Istumapaikkoja 64 + 40 = 104 (74 + 14 = 88)
 Kokonaiskapasiteetti 314 (199)
 Raideleveys 1.435 mm (1.000 mm)
 Moottoriteho 8 x 100 kW = 800 kW (8 x 65 kW = 520 kW)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> seuraavasta esityksestä löytyvät mitat. 
> http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/t/ux...ys04102016.pdf
> 
> Tekniset pääarvot (vertailu Helsinkiin)
>  Kaksisuuntainen (Yksisuuntainen)
>  Pituus 37 m (27,6 m)
>  Leveys 2,65 m (2,4 m)
>  Istumapaikkoja 64 + 40 = 104 (74 + 14 = 88)
>  Kokonaiskapasiteetti 314 (199)
> ...


Eikö Jokeriin ollut tarkoitus hankkia n 35 metriä pitkiä 2-suuntavaunuja kanssa? http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/hk...-euroa-6595759

Olisin kiinnostunut juuri niiden vaunujen mitoista, ei HKL:n nykyisten Artic-vaunujen.

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Olisin kiinnostunut juuri niiden vaunujen mitoista, ei HKL:n nykyisten Artic-vaunujen.
> t. Rainer


Hankesuunnitelmassa sanotaan:



> Suunnittelun lähtökohtana on kahteen suuntaan ajettavat raitiovaunut, joissa
> on ovet molemmilla puolilla vaunua.





> Liikennöinnin käynnistymisvaiheessa lähtökohta on 2,4m leveä vaunu. Suunnittelussa
> on kuitenkin varauduttu 2,65m leveiden vaunujen käyttämiseen tulevaisuudessa,
> mikäli seudun muulla pikaraitioverkostolla päädyttäisiin tähän
> leveyteen ja lisäkapasiteettia tarvittaisiin tulevaisuudessa.


Lisäksi siellä on mm. esimerkkinä kuva Transtechiltä:


Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunnan esityslistassa 1.11.2016 sanotaan näin:



> Nyt päätettävänä oleva vaunukalustohankinta sisältää 29 kahteen suuntaan ajettavaa raitiovaunua, joiden leveys on 2,40 metriä ja pituus noin 35 metriä. Vaunut ovat ajettavuuden ja kunnossapidon näkökulmasta mahdollisimman hyvin yhteensopivia nykyisen raitiotieverkon ja Artic-vaunujen ensimmäisen hankintaerän kanssa.


Päätös oli ehdotuksen mukainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hankesuunnitelmassa sanotaan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisäksi siellä on mm. esimerkkinä kuva Transtechiltä:
> 
> 
> Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunnan esityslistassa 1.11.2016 sanotaan näin:
> ...


Mun mielestäni piirustuksen vaunu eroaa rakenteeltaan aika paljon nykyisestä Artic vaunusta, muistuttaa teliratkaisun osalta enemmän Variotramia. Onko kuva tosiaan Transtechin sivulta, itse en löytänyt sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Mun mielestäni piirustuksen vaunu eroaa rakenteeltaan aika paljon nykyisestä Artic vaunusta, muistuttaa teliratkaisun osalta enemmän Variotramia. Onko kuva tosiaan Transtechin sivulta, itse en löytänyt sitä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kuva on siis hankesuunnitelmasta, jossa lähteeksi mainitaan Transtech.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuva on siis hankesuunnitelmasta, jossa lähteeksi mainitaan Transtech.


Tässä vaunussa ovat kaikki telit vapaasti kiertyviä. Keskitelien päällä olevat vaunuosat asemoidaan vipujärjestelmällä, jonka HKL on patentoinut.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä vaunussa ovat kaikki telit vapaasti kiertyviä. Keskitelien päällä olevat vaunuosat asemoidaan vipujärjestelmällä, jonka HKL on patentoinut.
> 
> Antero


Onkohan tuo  vipujärjestelmä herkkä kulumiselle?

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä vaunussa ovat kaikki telit vapaasti kiertyviä. Keskitelien päällä olevat vaunuosat asemoidaan vipujärjestelmällä, jonka HKL on patentoinut.


Niille joita aihe enemmän kiinnostaa, foorumilla on oma ketju tästä keksinnöstä: http://jlf.fi/f17/8594-nivelkeksinto-hkl-lla/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan tuo  vipujärjestelmä herkkä kulumiselle?


Ei. Vastaavanlaisia vipuja on ollut vuosikymmeniä käytössä ns. lyhytnivelvaunuissa. Kuten Tallinnassa olevat KT-4 -vaunut. Zürichissä on myös ollut vaunusarja, jossa on ollut vastaava vipurakenne kolmen telin vaunussa. Joissain moninivelvaunuissa, mukaan lukien Helsingin Variotramit, on myös vastaava vipurakenne. Sillä tasataan pystysuuntainen keskimmäisen vaunuosan asento viereisiin vaunuosiin nähden.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Joo, kyllä siellä oli. Kolme optiota yhteensä, niissä varauduttiin Laajasaloon, Jokeriin ja vanhemman kaluston korvaamiseen.
> 
> Muistaakseni yhdessä optioista on varauduttu kaksisuuntaiseen, nykyistä pidempään kalustoon. Siitä oli olemassa piirustusluonnoksetkin jo vuosia sitten. Se optio käytetään nyt Jokeria varten.


Tuota, muistatko yhtään, millainen tuo Laajasalo-optio oli sisällöltään?

En pysty löytämään näitä optioita netistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei niitä kovin tarkasti ole määritelty. Kun vaunut tilattiin, niin esityslistassa lueteltiin kolme optiota, 20, 30 ja 40 vaunua. Siellä mainittiin, että 20 ajateltiin ensisijaisesti Laajsalon ja 30 Jokerin tarpeisiin (ja 40 vanhempaa kalustoa korvaamaan). Lisäksi jossain yhteydessä näytettiin alustavaa piirustusta kaksisuuntaisesta (Jokeri-)Artic-vaunusta.

Mutta optiot ovat tietysti luonteeltaan melko avoimia, sillä se on sekä tilaajan että toimittajan etu. Ei kannata hirttäytyä metrimääriin, suuntaistuksiin taikka kiinteisiin vaunumääriin, kun tarvevuosi on kaukana edessä. Silloin voisi käydä niin, että tilaaja ei voisikaan hyödyntää tiukasti määriteltyä optiota, eikä toimittajakaan saisi tilausta.

Tällä hetkellä selvää on se, että Jokerille tulee Artic-vaunut (29) ja että Variot korvataan tarvittaessa Articeilla (25). Laajasalon kalustosta ei ole päätöstä vielä, mutta hämmästyisin, jos sinne tahdottaisiin muunlaista kalustoa.

----------


## 8.6

> Variot korvataan tarvittaessa Articeilla (25).


Ja niitä korvaamaan tarvitaan myös 15 NR1:tä, vai?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja niitä korvaamaan tarvitaan myös 15 NR1:tä, vai?


Ei, kyllä 25 Articia riittää korvaamaan 39 Variota. Kantakaupungin vaunutarvehan ei suinkaan kasva, vaan pikemminkin Railin ja suuremman vaunukoon eli pitenevän vuorovälin vuoksi pienenee. Käyttöastettakin voidaan nostaa merkittävästi. Laajasalo on sitten erikseen. Kalasatama saattaa vaatia jotain vähän linjastojärjestelystä riippuen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eikö ainakin Jokerille hankitavista vaunuista kannattaisi järjestää tarjouskilpailu? Kauppa on sen verran iso ja vaunut eroavat kooltaan Helsingin tähän asti hankituista Artic vaunuista että kannattaisi yrittää saada vertailukelpoista aineistoa, ja saattaisi sen Skoda-Transtechin tarjouksen hintakin tippua vaikka siihen päädyttäisiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

Tarjouskilpailu, varsinkin iso sellainen, on sekä paljon työaikaa imevä prosessi että myöskin riski. Ei ole ihan olematon mahdollisuus, että siitä päädytäisiin markkinaoikeuteen, josta seurauksena olisi potentiaalisesti pitkäkin myöhästyminen kaluston osalta. Kun optio on olemassa, ei tuollaista riskiä kannata lähteä ottamaan. Ja en usko, että se tiedonhankintapuoli olisi sen työajan arvoinen mitä koko prosessiin uppoaisi - helpompiakin keinoja tutustua tarjolla olevaan kalustoon on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö ainakin Jokerille hankitavista vaunuista kannattaisi järjestää tarjouskilpailu?


Ei kannattaisi. Optiohinnat on koko lailla lyöty lukkoon silloin tilaushetkellä ja ne ovat hyvin kohtuulliset. Artic edustaa tekniikaltaan edelleen, vuosia protovaunun valmistumisen jälkeen, oikeastaan parasta mahdollista matalalattiavaunua. Tarjouskilpailulla saataisiin siis joko Articeja taikka sitten jotain kalliimpaa ja huonompaa.

Tuota on perusteltu mm. HKL:n johtokunnan ja HSL:n hallituksen esityslistateksteissä.

----------


## 8.6

> Ei, kyllä 25 Articia riittää korvaamaan 39 Variota. Kantakaupungin vaunutarvehan ei suinkaan kasva, vaan pikemminkin Railin ja suuremman vaunukoon eli pitenevän vuorovälin vuoksi pienenee. Käyttöastettakin voidaan nostaa merkittävästi. Laajasalo on sitten erikseen. Kalasatama saattaa vaatia jotain vähän linjastojärjestelystä riippuen.


Onko Varioita muka liikenteessä alle 25 päivässä. Eikä Articeiden käyttöastekaan voi olla 100. Tarkoitin tilannetta, kun Laajasalo on avattu, koska Kruunuvuorenrannan linjalle ei hankittu erillistä optiota. Sitten tarvitaan vielä iltaruuhkaan vaunuja Länsiterminaalin lisävuoroihin, kun 6T:n kulku loppuu vuonna 2018.

----------


## 339-DF

Articeja on tulossa liikenteeseen vielä vajaa 30.

65 Articia ja 52 Välipalaa eli 117 luotettavasti toimivaa vaunua riittää kantakaupunkiin vallan mainiosti. Tällä hetkellä vuoroja on ulkona enimmillään 94. Lukua saadaan Railin, vuorovälien pidentämisen ja nopeutusten (kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen, Hämeentie ym) myötä varmaan vielä vähän pienennettyä 2010-luvun puolella.

Kuten sanoin, Laajasalo eli Yliskylä ja Kruunuvuori on sitten erikseen.

----------


## 8.6

> Articeja on tulossa liikenteeseen vielä vajaa 30.
> 
> 65 Articia ja 52 Välipalaa eli 117 luotettavasti toimivaa vaunua riittää kantakaupunkiin vallan mainiosti. Tällä hetkellä vuoroja on ulkona enimmillään 94. Lukua saadaan Railin, vuorovälien pidentämisen ja nopeutusten (kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen, Hämeentie ym) myötä varmaan vielä vähän pienennettyä 2010-luvun puolella.
> 
> Kuten sanoin, Laajasalo eli Yliskylä ja Kruunuvuori on sitten erikseen.


Totta. Laajasalon ratakin aukeaa vasta 2026, eikä sinne tarvita nykyisistä vaunuista kuin 7 vaunua Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Vuonna 2020 vaunutarve on sama kuin nyt, jos Länsiterminaalin lisäliikenteen vuorot saa katettua nopeuttamalla liikennettä. Tällöin 117 vaunun pitäisi riittää hyvin. Lisäksi pitää mahdollisesti varautua liikennöimään Eira-Hakaniemi linjaa ruuhka-aikaan, kun nykyisen 1A:n liikenne lakkautetaan suosituimmalta osuudeltaan ensi vuonna. Mutta miksi kaikki NR1:t sitten varastoidaan metrovarikolle. Eikö esim. 10 kpl varalle olisi riittänyt.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuskin HSL erillisiä ruuhkaratikkalinjoja perustaa. Suuntahan on juuri päinvastainen: sama vuoroväli kautta päivän ja lisäkirjaimet pois.

Länsiterminaalista voi kyllä vielä tulla ongelma. 6T jatkuu, kunnes 6 siirtyy Eiranrantaan ehkä 2019. Sen jälkeen ei ole suunnitteilla mitään varsinaista lisäliikennettä Länsiterminaaliin, vaan seiska hoitaa koko liikenteen 10 min vuorovälillä. Sen voi tietysti tehdä Articeilla, jolloin tilaa on vähän enemmän kuin muulla kalustolla, mutta se merkitsee linjojen yhdistelyn vuoksi sitten sitä, että 2 ja 3 iikennöidään myös kokonaan Articeilla, mikä syö aika paljon kalustoa. Osaa väestä HSL yrittää houkutella laivoilta bussikyytiin eli joku liityntäbusseista, olikohan se nyt 20, ajaa Länsiterminaalista Lauttasaareen. Jos länsimetro on tuolloin auennut, voi tietysti olla, että joku harakka sinne bussiinkin menee, mutta tuskinpa sillä kokonaisuuden kannalta on merkitystä.

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan ollut esillä nykyisten Artic-avaunujen pidentämisestä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan ollut esillä nykyisten Artic-avaunujen pidentämisestä?


En ole kuullut, että olisi. Nykyinen pituus on kuitenkin maksimi tämänhetkiselle verkolle, kun käytännössä joka linjalla on lyhyitä pysäkkejä, jotka eivät mahdollista pidempiä vaunuja. Suurimmalla osalla linjoista nykyinen pituus on myös sikäli ihan OK, että HSL:llä on ollut kova hinku kasvattaa vuorovälejä vaunukoon kasvaessa, ja nyt aletaan olla jo äärirajoilla sen asian suhteen. Helsinkiläiset ovat tottuneet tiheisiin vuoroväleihin, ja kun niitä ei enää tarjota, laskevat matkustajamäärät.

Toinen juttu on, että teknisesti tuo Jokeri-ratkaisu on toimivampi kuin lisäpalan lisääminen nykyisiin vaunuihin, joskin jälkimmäinenkin on mahdollista. Jos siis kantakaupungin linjoille tarvitaan pidempiä vaunuja, olisi parempi hankkia Jokeri-vaunuja (vaikka sitten yksipuolisin ovin ja yhdellä ohjaamolla).

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lisäksi pitää mahdollisesti varautua liikennöimään Eira-Hakaniemi linjaa ruuhka-aikaan, kun nykyisen 1A:n liikenne lakkautetaan suosituimmalta osuudeltaan ensi vuonna.


Uuden ykkösen rinnalle voidaan perustaa uusi 1A, joka jatkaa ruuhka-aikoina Laivurinkadulta Tehtaankatua Krunikkaan ja vaikka Linjoille kääntymään. Lisävaunutarve 4 kpl ja ruuhkakalustona voisi käyttää I-sarjan niveliä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällä hetkellä selvää on se, että Jokerille tulee Artic-vaunut (29) ja että Variot korvataan tarvittaessa Articeilla (25). Laajasalon kalustosta ei ole päätöstä vielä, mutta hämmästyisin, jos sinne tahdottaisiin muunlaista kalustoa.


Korjaanpa itseäni. Aikomus on korvata Variot 20:lla Articilla, ei 25:llä. HKL:n johtokunnan pöytäkirja: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...tiovaunut.html Listassa kerrotaan kalustosuunnitelmasta, jossa lähdetään 112 vaunun suuruisesta kalustosta ilman Laajasaloa ja Jokeria.

Tuolla määrällä voidaan hoitaa suunnilleen nykyisenlaajuinen liikenne, jos käyttöaste on 85 %. Ilman suurempia peruskorjauksia käyttöaste voitaneen hivuttaa lähelle 90 %, mutta Kruunuvuori vaatinee silti lisäkalustoa ellei liikennettä jostain muualta vähennetä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Korjaanpa itseäni. Aikomus on korvata Variot 20:lla Articilla, ei 25:llä. HKL:n johtokunnan pöytäkirja: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...tiovaunut.html Listassa kerrotaan kalustosuunnitelmasta, jossa lähdetään 112 vaunun suuruisesta kalustosta ilman Laajasaloa ja Jokeria.
> 
> Tuolla määrällä voidaan hoitaa suunnilleen nykyisenlaajuinen liikenne, jos käyttöaste on 85 %. Ilman suurempia peruskorjauksia käyttöaste voitaneen hivuttaa lähelle 90 %, mutta Kruunuvuori vaatinee silti lisäkalustoa ellei liikennettä jostain muualta vähennetä.


Positiivisena asiana mielestäni  on, että liikennettä voitaisiin laajentaa yhdellä- kahdella linjalla vielä ilman lisävaunuhankintoja, jos ruuhkavaunuiksi tarvittava määrä niveliä säilytetään.
Ollaan vähän tällä lailla vanhanaikaisia ja oletetaan, että ruuhkakysyntäpiikistä bulkin muodostavat ihmiset, jotka pystyvät ripeästi kömpimään nivelen rappuset ylös ja alas ja matala tulee kuitenkin joka kymmenes minuutti minimissään.

----------


## Piirka

> Korjaanpa itseäni. Aikomus on korvata Variot 20:lla Articilla, ei 25:llä.
> ...
> Listassa kerrotaan kalustosuunnitelmasta, jossa lähdetään 112 vaunun suuruisesta kalustosta ilman Laajasaloa ja Jokeria.
> 
> Tuolla määrällä voidaan hoitaa suunnilleen nykyisenlaajuinen liikenne, jos käyttöaste on 85 %. Ilman suurempia peruskorjauksia käyttöaste voitaneen hivuttaa lähelle 90 %, mutta Kruunuvuori vaatinee silti lisäkalustoa ellei liikennettä jostain muualta vähennetä.


Kaupunginvaltuuston eilisessä kokouksessa hankesuunnitelma jäi Guggenheim-vatuloinnin häiveeseen. Valtuuston hankesuunnitelmapäätös oli "ehdotuksen mukaan". Kokousprujujen mukaan kaluston määrä olisi 60 Articia + 52 välipalavaunua = 112 kärryä. Niden lisäksi käytettävissä olisi 20 pätkäniveltä ja mahdollisesti vieläpä 10 nyt seisonnassa olevaa pätkää. Noille kymmenelle vaunulle pitäisi tosin tehdä laaja peruskorjaus, mikäli ne halutaan takaisin liikenteeseen. Päätttävät ehkä päivänsä Łódźissa?

Kalustopula tuskin iskee hetimiten, ellei raitioliikenne kasva big bangisti. Numsetuntumana vaikuttaa siltä, että Variot poistuvat Helsingistä, kun nykyinen huoltosopimus Bomban kanssa umpeutuu.

----------


## Jusa

> ...kaluston määrä olisi 60 Articia + 52 välipalavaunua = 112 kärryä.


Tuosta voisi päätellä, että Töölön halli jää välipalavaunuille, koska sinne ei leveämmätkään mahdu ja siten manskun vaunut 4 ja 10 säilyvät edelleen välipalavaunuina.

----------


## 8.6

> . Niden lisäksi käytettävissä olisi 20 pätkäniveltä ja mahdollisesti vieläpä 10 nyt seisonnassa olevaa pätkää. Noille kymmenelle vaunulle pitäisi tosin tehdä laaja peruskorjaus, mikäli ne halutaan takaisin liikenteeseen. Päätttävät ehkä päivänsä Łódźissa?


Miksi ne nyt pitäisi peruskorjata, kun ne ovat toimineet hyvin tähänkin asti, enkä ole itse havainnut niiden kunnossa puutteita. Tätä ei tosin tarvitse miettiä, koska niin suurelle vaunumäärälle ei varmaankaan tule olemaan tarvetta tulevaisuudessakaan, että peruskorjaamattomat tarvitsisi ottaa käyttöön.

----------


## NS

> Tuosta voisi päätellä, että Töölön halli jää välipalavaunuille, koska sinne ei leveämmätkään mahdu ja siten manskun vaunut 4 ja 10 säilyvät edelleen välipalavaunuina.


Sinänsä harmi, ettei uusia vaunuja voi tuosta syystä käyttää Manskun kuormitetuilla linjoilla. Nelosen ja kympin linjalla on kummallakin arkisin myös yksi Koskelasta liikennöitävä vuoro, mutta näissä vuoroissa Articit ovat käyneet yhä harvinaisemmiksi samalla kun uusien vaunujen lukumäärä on kasvanut. Miksiköhän?

----------


## Melamies

Kauppalehden mukaan kiinalaiset aikovat ostaa (raidekalusto)Skodan, jolloin myös Skodan omistus Transtechissä (tällä hetkellä käsittääkseni 75%) siirtyy kiinalaisille.

----------


## 339-DF

Näihin lehtiuutisiin olisi kohteliasta laittaa linkki mukaan. Pääsisi sitten katsomaan, että mitä siellä uutisessa sanotaan.

----------


## tlajunen

http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/tt-a...asiin/Jfweszpz

----------


## Melamies

> Näihin lehtiuutisiin olisi kohteliasta laittaa linkki mukaan. Pääsisi sitten katsomaan, että mitä siellä uutisessa sanotaan.


Luin Kauppalehden paperiversiota lounasta syödessäni. Aina ei linkitys ole mahdollista, ainakaan heti.

----------


## samulih

> Luin Kauppalehden paperiversiota lounasta syödessäni. Aina ei linkitys ole mahdollista, ainakaan heti.


ja hakukone keksitty, KVG kuten nuoriso sanoo

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan niitä tilanteita kaikenlaisia. Minusta täällä JLF:llä toimitaan näiden uutisten kanssa liian usein liian huonosti. Jotkut kirjoittavat viestin, joka ei sisällä mitään muuta kuin yhden linkin, joka sitten vie jonnekin niin kauan kuin sattuu toimimaan, mutta yhtään ei kerrota, mistä siinä linkissä on kyse. Jotkut taas kirjoittavat viestin, jossa kerrotaan uutisen ydinasia mutta ei ole sen kummempaa viitettä uutiseen. No, paperilehteen on tietysti paha linkata.

Kuitenkin arvostaisin sellaista muilta foorumeilta tuttua käytäntöä, jossa uutisesta täällä kerrottaisiin pääsääntöisesti niin, että mukana on linkki siihen uutiseen sekä parin virkkeen kuvaus siitä, mitä uutisessa kerrotaan tai väitetään.

Tällä kertaa tuo alkuperäinen uutinen näyttäisi olevan Tekniikka&Taloudesta http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talous...kasiin-6604536 , mistä KL on sen sitten kopioinut. Itse asia oli juuri kuten Melamies referoi, eli Kiina-ilmiötä pukkaa. Voi kai tuo vielä peruuntuakin, mutta ehkä eivät olisi tuoneet aikeita julkisuuteen, jos peruuntuminen olisi todennäköistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voi kai tuo vielä peruuntuakin, mutta ehkä eivät olisi tuoneet aikeita julkisuuteen, jos peruuntuminen olisi todennäköistä.


Media pyrkii tuomaan asioita julkisuuteen ja uutinen on jo sekin, että tuollaista kauppaa valmistellaan - ihan riippumatta siitä, osaako toimittaja edes arvioida, kuinka todennäköistä kaupan toteutuminen on. Yrityskaupoissa osapuolet yleensä kertovat julkisesti asiasta vasta kun kauppa on toteutunut tai hyvin lähellä toteutumista. Tieto tulevasta kaupasta taas vuotaa helposti julkisuuteen jo ennen sitä, koska ostettavan yrityksen henkilökunta huomaa kyllä, kun ostaja tulee tarkastelemaan, mitä olisivat ostamassa.

Tässä tapauksessa Tekniikka & Talouden uutisessa kerrotaan lähteeksi Railway Gazette, joka uutisoi asiasta viikko sitten. T&T:n uutinen onkin aika suora käännös Railway Gazetten uutisesta. Railway Gazetten uutisessa kerrotaan kuitenkin lisäksi, että China Railway Rolling Stock Corp oli itse vahvistanut 28.11.2016 tiedon aikeistaan ostaa koda Transportation. Siitä päätellen prosessi on aika pitkällä, kun ostajakin sen vahvistaa julkisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

T&T:kin sanoo: "Kiinalaisyhtiön mukaan tshekkiyhtiön kaupassa ei ole vielä päästy lopulliseen sitovaan sopimukseen", mistä suoraan näkee, että kiinalaiset ovat vahvistaneet kiinnostuksensa. Eli on tuo asia mukana suomenkielisessäkin versiossa. Siksipä ajattelin, että toteutumistodennäköisyys on aika suuri. Tavanomaisempaa kun on se, että molemmat osapuolet kiistävät jyrkästi julkisuudessa kaiken, kunnes sitten ollaan jo loppumetreillä ja kauppa varmistunut.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n mielipidesivulla joku kritisoi Articien väritystä, mutta tekstiä ei pääse näkemään verkossa: http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000003825821.html

Olisiko jollakulla HS-tilaajalla mahdollisuus referoida teksti tänne?

----------


## 8.6

> HS:n mielipidesivulla joku kritisoi Articien väritystä, mutta tekstiä ei pääse näkemään verkossa: http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000003825821.html
> 
> Olisiko jollakulla HS-tilaajalla mahdollisuus referoida teksti tänne?


Ei siinä Articeiden väritystä kritisoida, vaan Varioiden: kirjoitus on vuodelta 1999. HS lisäsi kaikki artikkelit vuodesta 1990 alkaen sivuilleen viime aikoina, joten siksi sitä ei ole voinut lukea aiemmin. Kirjoittaja tietysti kritisoi Varion ohutta keltaista viivaa katonrajassa, sillä hänen mielestään keltaista olisi pitänyt olla enemmän, jotta väritys olisi perinteikäs.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt on sitten jo mustaa valkoisella siitä, että Variotramit lähtevät. Ilmeisesti neuvottelut Bombardierin kanssa eivät ole johtaneet sellaiseen lopputulokseen, että huoltosopimus jatkuisi. Edelleen tästä voi päätellä myös, että HKL:n aikomuksena on pitää vaunut liikenteessä sen aikaa kun ne kestävät. Teksti on Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportin sivulta 27 (Kslk:n listan liite 25.4.). Siinä todetaan samalla ensimmäistä kertaa virallisesti ääneen se, että superhitaat vaihdenopeudet johtuvat Variotrameista.

"Näinpä on turvallisuussyistä sekä vaunujen ja risteysten säästämiseksi jouduttu asettamaan Variotram-vaunuja varten vaihteisiin 10 km/h yliajonopeusrajoitus. Nopeusrajoitus koskee myös muita vaunutyyppejä, vaikka ongelmat ovat suurimmat juuri tällä vaunutyypillä. Variotram-vaunut poistuvat liikenteestä vuoteen 2019 mennessä, jolloin kaluston asettamista nopeusrajoitteista voidaan osin luopua."

Articejahan on tulossa nyt yhteensä 60 kappaletta. Elokuussa uudistuva raitiolinjasto vähentää vaunutarvetta huomattavasti, joten jatkossa liikenteen hoito sujuu 52 välipalavaunulla ja 60 Articilla hyvin.

Kalasatama ja Kruunuvuoren linja saattavat vaatia lisäkalustoa, tai sitten ei. Toistaiseksi uudet rataosat on aika pitkälti hoidettu kaluston kokonaismäärää kasvattamatta.

----------


## Heikki K

Vaunu numero 428 kävi Tampereella ja keräsi hyvin huomiota. Tässä muutama juttulinkki:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9652050
https://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/tam...illa-200185989
https://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/rai...lla-200190749/

Tamperelaisena hieman yllätyin, miten ahdas vaunun käytäväkuilu on. Tai siis se on ihan yhtä ahdas kuin vanhoissakin. En ole tällaiseen uuteen Helsingissä vielä tutustunut ja sen ulkonäkö jotenkin luo ilmavamman mielikuvan. Tampereen 25cm lisäleveys tulee tarpeeseen.

----------


## aulis

> Vaunu numero 428 kävi Tampereella ja keräsi hyvin huomiota.
> 
> Tamperelaisena hieman yllätyin, miten ahdas vaunun käytäväkuilu on. Tai siis se on ihan yhtä ahdas kuin vanhoissakin. En ole tällaiseen uuteen Helsingissä vielä tutustunut ja sen ulkonäkö jotenkin luo ilmavamman mielikuvan. Tampereen 25cm lisäleveys tulee tarpeeseen.


Onhan se ahdas  juuri niin leveä kuin metrin raideleveydellä voi pyörien väliin mahtua. Eiköhän Tampereen 1435 mm raideleveys näy aika suoraan käytävänkin leveydessä. Innolla odotan, että sieltä jokin protovaunu tai maketti saataisiin tänne näytille.

----------


## Max

https://www.railjournal.com/fleet/fi...helsinki-tram/

Osaako joku sanoa, onko tosiaan niin ettei Articeja tehdä Helsinkiin enää enempää, kuten tuo juttu sivulauseessa väittää? Mistä moinen, jos optiosta on vielä kymmeniä vaunuja tekemättä? (SkyscraperForumilla puolalaiset vetävät tästä jo ties millaisia johtopäätöksiä, siksi kyselen...)

----------


## Makke93

> https://www.railjournal.com/fleet/fi...helsinki-tram/
> 
> Osaako joku sanoa, onko tosiaan niin ettei Articeja tehdä Helsinkiin enää enempää, kuten tuo juttu sivulauseessa väittää? Mistä moinen, jos optiosta on vielä kymmeniä vaunuja tekemättä? (SkyscraperForumilla puolalaiset vetävät tästä jo ties millaisia johtopäätöksiä, siksi kyselen...)


HKL:n varikkosuunnitelmassa olevassa kalustoennusteessa ei aijota noita nykyisentyyppisiä Articceja enempää tilata, ja MLNRV1 sekä 2:sta vuodesta 2027 korvaa "uusi vaunutyyppi", joka voi siis olla Artic, mutta ei tuo X34 "Helsinki" malli, jota tulee olemaan täällä 70 ja Schoneichessä 3. Kyllä tilaukset loppuun tehdään ja eikä tuossa sanota että valmistus loppuisi heti vaan Schoneichen kolmannen vaunun tilauksen myötä, eli kun se on toimitettu niin enempää ei tehdä.

Tuossa tarkoitetaan juuri Helsingin versiota, joka on sovitettu 15m kaarresäteille. Tampereenhan ratikka tulee olemaan myös Artic X34, mutta 25m kaarresäteen takia se on kymmenen metriä pitempi. Tilatut 70 vaunua riittää kantakaupungin verkon laajennuksiin 2023 asti, mutta Kalasatamaa varten pitää jo tilata lisää vaunuja, jotka todennäköisesti tulevat olemaan Jokerivaunuja, eikä vielä uutta kantakaupunkivaunua.

----------


## Makke93

HKL jakoi twitterissä kuvan kantakaupunki-Artic sarjan viimeisestä vaunusta tehtaalla koottavana. Viimeisen vaunun numeroksi on tulossa sittenkin 472, eli protovaunujen korvaajat numeroidaan sarjan loppuun.

----------


## PSi

Hieman off-topic: Onko HRO:llä tai HKL:lla ollut aikaisemmin 400-sarjan vaunuja?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hieman off-topic: Onko HRO:llä tai HKL:lla ollut aikaisemmin 400-sarjan vaunuja?


HRO:n puolella on ollut moottorivaunuja alkaen numerosta 401 ylöspäin vuodesta 1930 alkaen. Tuosta eteen päin tilatuille (HRO:n) moottorivaunuille varattiin nimenomaan 400-sarjan numeroita, mutta sotien takia osa vaunuista pystyttiin toimittamaan vasta HKL:n aikana, jolloin 437:stä ylös päin olleet numerot jäivät teoreettisiksi numerovarauksiksi. Neliakselinen ASEA-vaunu HKL 186 sitä vastoin ehti olla muutaman vuoden numerolla 436, HRO-aikakauden viimeisinä vuosina. Hyvin iso osa HRO:n vaunukalustosta sai uudet numerot liikennelaitoksen aloittaessa toimintansa. Toisaalta esimerkiksi vaunut 121 - 150 olivat näillä numeroilla niin HRO:lla kuin HKL:llakin, tämä esimerkkisarja oli vuosilta 1928 - 29.

Tarkempia tietoja voi hakea Suomen Raitiotieseuran kotisivuilta https://www.raitio.org

----------


## hmikko

Kysymys vähän aiheen sivusta: kuinka suuri osa kaikkien Skodan myymien Articien valmistuksesta tapahtuu Otanmäessä? Pahoittelut, jos tästä on jo foorumin muissa ketjuissa. En äkkiseltään hakemalla löytänyt.

Skoda on siis vaunumallin sivulla listattujen referenssien mukaan myynyt Forcity Smart Tram / Artic malleja pitkät sarjat Rhein-Neckar-Verkehrille (Heidelberg, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen) ja Tsekkiin Ostravaan ja Skodan kotikaupunkiin Plzeňiin. Kootaanko näitä vaunuja Otanmäessä, vai Skodan tehtailla vähän lähempänä?

https://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tra...forcity-smart/

Tuo on muuten käsittääkseni heittämällä laajinta suomalaisen kiskokaluston vientiä ikinä, jos nyt suomalaiseksi sitten lasketaan.

----------


## hylje

Toi Ostravan yksinivelinen Artic näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta. Tehdäänköhän siitä vielä niveletön malli johonkin? Lissaboniin?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Toi Ostravan yksinivelinen Artic näyttää aika mielenkiintoiselta. Tehdäänköhän siitä vielä niveletön malli johonkin? Lissaboniin?


Sepä ei olekaan Artic. Smart kylläkin.

----------


## Bussimies

> Kysymys vähän aiheen sivusta: kuinka suuri osa kaikkien Skodan myymien Articien valmistuksesta tapahtuu Otanmäessä? Pahoittelut, jos tästä on jo foorumin muissa ketjuissa. En äkkiseltään hakemalla löytänyt.
> 
> Skoda on siis vaunumallin sivulla listattujen referenssien mukaan myynyt Forcity Smart Tram / Artic malleja pitkät sarjat Rhein-Neckar-Verkehrille (Heidelberg, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen) ja Tsekkiin Ostravaan ja Skodan kotikaupunkiin Plzeňiin. Kootaanko näitä vaunuja Otanmäessä, vai Skodan tehtailla vähän lähempänä?
> 
> https://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tra...forcity-smart/
> 
> Tuo on muuten käsittääkseni heittämällä laajinta suomalaisen kiskokaluston vientiä ikinä, jos nyt suomalaiseksi sitten lasketaan.


ForCity Smart Articeja eli Transtechin perua olevia malleja ovat ForCity Smart Artic Helsinki, ForCity Smart Artic Tampere, ForCity Smart Artic Jokeri sekä ForCity Smart RNV. Muut ForCity Smart -mallit ovat kodan itsensä kehittämiä malleja. Esimerkiksi nuo Ostravan ja Pilsenin mallit ovat korileveydeltään 2,5 metriä ja muotoilultaan eri tuoteperhettä. 

Transtechille alihankintana muotoilua tehnyt Suomalainen IDIS Design on ollut kaikkien neljän ensiksi mainitun mallin päämuotoilija ja mallien sukulaisuus näkyykin selvästi esim. sisustuksessa kattopaneelien muotoilussa ja muutamissa muissa yksityiskohdissa.

Otanmäessä on valmistettu/koottu kaikki Suomeen jäävät Articit (sekä SRS:lle Saksaan tänä vuonna toimitettu yksilö) korin hitsaus ja varustelu mukaan lukien, kun taas RNV:lle Saksaan toimitettavan pitkän sarjan korit hitsataan Otanmäessä, mutta vaunujen muu varustelu tapahtuu Tekin tehtaalla (lähde: Kainuun Sanomat). 

Toki Tampereelle ja Jokerille tuleviin Articeihin on tehty suunnittelua myös Tekeissä. Esim. sähkökäyttö, ajomoottorit ja ohjaamossa käytettävää tekniikkaa tulee suoraan kodalta. 1000 millin raideleveydelle rakennettujen Helsingin ja Jokerin vaunujen telit ovat myös Otanmäen valmistetta, kun taas Tampereen vaunujen telit tulevat kodalta.

----------


## hmikko

Ok, kiitoksia selvityksestä.

----------


## Bussimies

Tähän ketjuun ei näemmä vielä olla päivitetty Kruunusiltojen raitiovaunujen 4.2.2021 julkistettua optiotilausta 23 uudesta ForCity Smart Artic X54 -vaunusta (samoja kuin tilattiin Jokerille 29 kpl).

https://www.transtech.fi/uutiset

9.2.2021 on ensimmäinen yksilö, protovaunu HKL 601, päässyt Otanmäen tehtaalla koeajoradalle ulkoilemaan:

Kuvia koda Transtechin Instagram-tilillä smartartic:

https://www.instagram.com/smartartic/?hl=fi

----------


## Makke93

Kun nämä tulevat nyt identtisenä Jokerin kaluston kanssa, niin kai ne numeroidaankin jokerivaunujen perään eli 630-652?

Kruunusiltojen vaunuhankinnan asiakirjoissa esiintyi myös maininta 1-2 lisävaunusta Jokerille, mutta sitä ei löydy enää viimeisimmistä päätöksistä, eli ilmeisesti lisäpysäkki Vermoon ei vaikuttanutkaan vaunutarpeeseen. Tai sitten vaunut hankitaan erikseen ja eivät sen takia näy näissä päätöksissä.

Niin ja riippuen mitä protovaunulle tehdään, voihan Jokerin lopulliset vaunut olla 602-630, jos Skoda taas mielummin myy protovaunun jonnekin ja tekee uuden tilalle kuin muuttaa sen yhteneväiseksi sarjavaunujen kanssa. Tällöin Kruunusiltojen vaunut olisivat 631-653.

----------


## Makke93

Hesarissa on juttu Jokerin protovaunusta https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007934708.html, jossa se on nyt kuvattuna sisältäkin. 

Onkos joku muuten lötänyt vaunusta jotain epäsymmetrisyyttä, josta voisi tunnistaa kumminpäin se on ajettavana. En meinaa onko vaunu tulossa vastaan vai menossa poispäin, sen tunnistaa valoista, mutta tunnistaako ulkopuolelta tai edes matkustamosta kumminpäin vaunu on rataverkolla. Vuoronumerokylteistä sitä ei voi ainakaan havaita, kun ne ovat kuvien perusteella kummassakin päässä kuljettajan penkistä katsoen oikealla. Samoin ovet keskiosassa on limitetty olemaan samalta sivulta katsoen oikealla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkos joku muuten lötänyt vaunusta jotain epäsymmetrisyyttä, josta voisi tunnistaa kumminpäin se on ajettavana. En meinaa onko vaunu tulossa vastaan vai menossa poispäin, sen tunnistaa valoista, mutta tunnistaako ulkopuolelta tai edes matkustamosta kumminpäin vaunu on rataverkolla. Vuoronumerokylteistä sitä ei voi ainakaan havaita, kun ne ovat kuvien perusteella kummassakin päässä kuljettajan penkistä katsoen oikealla. Samoin ovet keskiosassa on limitetty olemaan samalta sivulta katsoen oikealla.


Tuo on mielenkiintoinen näkökohta. Kuvamateriaalia olen nähnyt (itse vaunua en lainkaan) niin vähän, että en näe vielä tässä vaiheessa yhtään eroa kylkien välillä. Eli katsottaessa sivulta kumpaa kylkeä tahansa, todella yhdennäköisiltä näyttävät. Tamperelaisvaunujen kohdalla tilanne on toinen, virroittimia on vain yksi eikä sekään sijaitse vaunun keskellä päädyistä katsottuna. Siellä käytinkin tunnistamiseen tuota ominaisuutta, kun kuvauskierroksella tietyt vaunut kulkivat toisin päin ja loput päinvastaisesti asetettuna. Tai oikeastaan kuvauskierroksen jälkeen selvitellessäni vaunujen yksilötietoja kuvien perusteella.

----------


## Bussimies

> Hesarissa on juttu Jokerin protovaunusta https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007934708.html, jossa se on nyt kuvattuna sisältäkin. 
> 
> Onkos joku muuten lötänyt vaunusta jotain epäsymmetrisyyttä, josta voisi tunnistaa kumminpäin se on ajettavana. En meinaa onko vaunu tulossa vastaan vai menossa poispäin, sen tunnistaa valoista, mutta tunnistaako ulkopuolelta tai edes matkustamosta kumminpäin vaunu on rataverkolla. Vuoronumerokylteistä sitä ei voi ainakaan havaita, kun ne ovat kuvien perusteella kummassakin päässä kuljettajan penkistä katsoen oikealla. Samoin ovet keskiosassa on limitetty olemaan samalta sivulta katsoen oikealla.


En keksi oikeastaan muuta tunnistustapaa, kuin huoltoluukkujen avausaukkojen vieressä olevat pienet kirjain-numeromerkinnät. Myös etupuskurin alareunassa on vastaava merkintä. Niistä voi päätellä vaunumoduulin, eli toisessa päädyssä A ja toisessa päädyssä B. Valokuvista tätä ei yleensä erota, vaan pitää olla käytännössä vaunun vieressä erottaakseen merkinnät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noissa varhaisimmissa kuvissa, joita näkyy myös SRS:n sivuilla, erottuu yksi asia, joka ei luultavasti ole lopullinen. Mutta joka tapauksessa keskimmäisen moduulin laitimmainen sivuikkuna on luultavasti peitetty jollain tapaa, tuskin siinä ikkunatonta kohtaa on? Ja tämä ominaisuus näkyy siis vaunun 601 toisella sivulla vain. Linkki SRS-sivujen kuviin.

----------


## samulih

> Noissa varhaisimmissa kuvissa, joita näkyy myös SRS:n sivuilla, erottuu yksi asia, joka ei luultavasti ole lopullinen. Mutta joka tapauksessa keskimmäisen moduulin laitimmainen sivuikkuna on luultavasti peitetty jollain tapaa, tuskin siinä ikkunatonta kohtaa on? Ja tämä ominaisuus näkyy siis vaunun 601 toisella sivulla vain. Linkki SRS-sivujen kuviin.


olisikohan rikottu ja nyt korjattu kun ei näy Hesarin kuvassa joten poistettu?https://hs.mediadelivery.fi/img/658/...b0120.jpg.webp

----------


## Bussimies

> Noissa varhaisimmissa kuvissa, joita näkyy myös SRS:n sivuilla, erottuu yksi asia, joka ei luultavasti ole lopullinen. Mutta joka tapauksessa keskimmäisen moduulin laitimmainen sivuikkuna on luultavasti peitetty jollain tapaa, tuskin siinä ikkunatonta kohtaa on? Ja tämä ominaisuus näkyy siis vaunun 601 toisella sivulla vain. Linkki SRS-sivujen kuviin.


Kuuleman mukaan yksi sivuikkuna oli mennyt rikki. Se oli sitten peitetty jollakin mustalla levyllä, mutta lienee jo korjattu.

----------


## Makke93

> En keksi oikeastaan muuta tunnistustapaa, kuin huoltoluukkujen avausaukkojen vieressä olevat pienet kirjain-numeromerkinnät. Myös etupuskurin alareunassa on vastaava merkintä. Niistä voi päätellä vaunumoduulin, eli toisessa päädyssä A ja toisessa päädyssä B. Valokuvista tätä ei yleensä erota, vaan pitää olla käytännössä vaunun vieressä erottaakseen merkinnät.


Tämänpäiväisissä Helsingin uutisten ja Ylen jutuissa nuo näkyvät itse asiassa aika hyvin. HU:n kuvassa näkyy A20 ja A21 kadunpuoleisessa päässä ja vastaavasti B20 ja B21 Ylen keulakuvassa varikolta päin. Eivät kyllä havainnointia auta tosiaan noin pienet. 

Itse artikkelit vielä tuosta https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11896807 https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4117496. Noiden lisäksi HKL julkaisi vielä esittelyvideonkin tänään https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lps79oKmniA

Olin katsovinani jostain kuvasta, että vaunussa on toisella puolella kylkinumero kummassakin päässä oven vieressä, mutta ilmeisesti muistan väärin, koska tämänpäiväisissä lehdistökuvissa kummallakin puolella on numero vain siltä sivulta katsoen oikealla olevassa päässä. Numeroiden määrässä on muutenkin parantamisen varaa. Keulissa ei ole vielä yhtään ja noin pitkässä vaunussa voisi sivuilla olla enemmäkin kuin vain kummassakin päässä. Kokokaan ei kuvien perusteella vaikuta olevan edes Articien ovenvierustojen numeroja vastaavia. Tai sitten musta valkoisella erottuu huonommin kuin keltainen teksti tummanvihreällä taustalla. Numerot ja niiden määrä tuskin ovat lopullisia, kun kyseessä on vielä prototyyppi, vaikka vaunussa näyttää olevan aika paljonkin merkintätarraa jo. 


Jos epäsymmetrisyyttä ei muuten löydy, niin sitähän voi myös tehdä. Yksinkertaisin tapa olisi varmaan juuri kylkinumerot eli Metro ja lähijunavaunujen tapaan moduulin lisäkirjaimen sisällyttäminen.

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

Onko tietoa, mihin kohtaan näitä MLNRV3-vaunuja tulee perinteikäs Helsingin kaupungin venevaakuna...?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko tietoa, mihin kohtaan näitä MLNRV3-vaunuja tulee perinteikäs Helsingin kaupungin venevaakuna...?


Noissa kuvissa kaupungin vaakuna näkyy olevan keskimmäisen moduulin oikeanpuoleisessa osassa laitimmaisen ikkunan ja nivelen välissä (katsottaessa vaunua ulkoa päin sivulta).

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin protovaunun testiajot kantakaupungin verkolla saatu päätökseen: https://twitter.com/LeenaManner/stat...56581028524033

----------


## Rattivaunu

Somen puolelta luin, että vaunu 601 on siirretty kantaverkolta Raide-Jokerin puolelle lavettikuljetuksena.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Somen puolelta luin, että vaunu 601 on siirretty kantaverkolta Raide-Jokerin puolelle lavettikuljetuksena.


Se oli pitkään Vallilan hallilla ylösnostettuna viime viikkolla-

----------


## Makke93

> Somen puolelta luin, että vaunu 601 on siirretty kantaverkolta Raide-Jokerin puolelle lavettikuljetuksena.


Ja nyt on tieto kuvien kera virallisissakin somekanavissa https://twitter.com/raidejokeri/stat...63089212264448

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin toinen vaunu 602 on saapunut Roihupellon varikolle https://twitter.com/raidejokeri/stat...50610589474816

----------


## EVhki

> Jokerin toinen vaunu 602 on saapunut Roihupellon varikolle https://twitter.com/raidejokeri/stat...50610589474816


Näenkö väärin vai onko siellä vielä HKL:n logo kyljessä?

----------


## huusmik

> Näenkö väärin vai onko siellä vielä HKL:n logo kyljessä?


Kyllä siellä on HKL:n logo.

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin 3. vaunu saapui eilen varikolle. https://twitter.com/raidejokeri/stat...10100668436480

Edellisestä onkin yli kuukausi. Varikon valmistumisuutissähkeessä taidettiin sanoa uusien vaunujen tulevan noin kahden viikön välein, mikä nyt yli tuplattiin, mutta voipi olla että vauhtiin ei päästä heti sarjan ensimmäisissä.

----------

